# Sable in Action



## birkin101

For a while I have been in awe with this luxurious fur. Please, feel free to post any pictures of celebrities/socialites/public figures or your own. Here are a couple from my photo collection.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## chessmont

Beautiful, practical warmth.  Thanks for the pics


----------



## creighbaby

I LOVE them all. I have a lot of vintage fur, but sable isn't yet in my collection. thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Perfect Day

Sable is indeed one of the best furs around (although my ultimate is still chinchilla personally).  The feel of sable is just lush and it is more durable than chinchilla.

The photos posted so far are fabulous.

Does anyone here own sable (I am assuming yes?), I will do one day I know that for sure.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

OMG! This thread is like butter. Can't help but sing: Santa Baby slip a Sable under the tree for me


----------



## kat99

omg - so beautiful - I wanted to buy a sable so bad when I was last in Moscow but the prices were not as good as I thought they'd be.


----------



## Julide

I would love a Sable vest...Thanks for the pictures *Birkin101*!!!!


----------



## papertiger

Thanks *Birkin 101*

A little sable goes a long way 

Here's one of my scarves (with H cap and Gucci bag)


----------



## papertiger

OOOoooppps *Birkin 101* :shame: I was too busy looking at the pretty pics I didn't read the 'small print. Obviously I am NOT a celebrity/socialite/public figure. Just little ol' me :tispy:

It is a Hockley London Sable though


----------



## hermesugo

I need to take pictures of my sable cape that I found at a thrift store for 24 bucks!! It is the most softest luxurious thing I have ever felt, its a  auburn color with dark brown subtle lines running through it, and the best part...it was in perfect condition!


----------



## Perfect Day

Papertiger - your Hermes scarf and sable addition is perfect.  In fairness to you, people have become famous for much less!  Hockley do some fabulous furs, I have been a few times myself (their website is rubbish though).  Anyway, I digress.


----------



## papertiger

hermesugo said:


> I need to take pictures of my sable cape that I found at a thrift store for 24 bucks!! It is the most softest luxurious thing I have ever felt, its a  auburn color with dark brown subtle lines running through it, and the best part...it was in perfect condition!




 Luck was in town the day you found that gem 

I would love to see


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Papertiger - your Hermes scarf and sable addition is perfect.  In fairness to you, people have become famous for much less!  Hockley do some fabulous furs, I have been a few times myself (their website is rubbish though).  Anyway, I digress.



Thank you *PD*

I agree the Hockley website is rubbish - BTW they also sell some of the more 'casual' furs through Matches now 

Love the first one - that little jacket would do me


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> OMG! This thread is like butter. Can't help but sing: Santa Baby slip a Sable under the tree for me


 

 it really is beautiful!


----------



## snibor

couple years ago I also  managed to snag a vintage Sable little bolero coat similar to Beyonce.  The person who sold it to me didn't know what it was she said it "looked like Sable" but it wasn't.  When I took it to my furier, he was like oh my--It's Russian Sable and worth thousands!  I think I paid $100 or $200 something like that.

I just bought a 3/4 sheered black Seal with fox trim coat and I have a full length sheered mink.

Love em in winter!


----------



## hermesugo

Yes, tell me about it! You can really find some great things if u take your time to look around. I will get around to some pics shortly. I love, love the first pic of Beyonce, that jacket is beautiful!



papertiger said:


> Luck was in town the day you found that gem
> 
> I would love to see


----------



## papertiger

Anyone have a Barguzin??????


----------



## snibor

^Stunning.


----------



## doloresmia

Julide said:


> I would love a Sable vest...Thanks for the pictures *Birkin101*!!!!



why do you so often post what i am thinking! 

birkin101 - thanks for more delicious pictures! love all your efforts.


----------



## papertiger

*maryme* 

Both excellent examples


----------



## birkin101

Just had to enlarge this...simply gorgeous! I am so glad this thread picked up!











PS: I have tried to buy a coat in Barguzin sable about a month ago, even went to Siberia of all places (that's where I was born). I could not believe my eyes they wanted triple for the coat than what I was quoted in Canada. Most of the stores did not carry it as they consider it too expensive(no one apparently can afford it) and it's only available for special order. Was it ever gorgeous....I tried it on....it was light as a feather....still looking for a better deal though.


----------



## birkin101

papertiger said:


> OOOoooppps *Birkin 101* :shame: I was too busy looking at the pretty pics I didn't read the 'small print. Obviously I am NOT a celebrity/socialite/public figure. Just little ol' me :tispy:
> 
> It is a Hockley London Sable though


 
Papertiger, all pictures are welcome!!!  Especially if you have such a gem, cannot hide it. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## birkin101

Few more to keep everyone entertained...


----------



## birkin101

papertiger said:


> Anyone have a Barguzin??????


 
That's the one I want. I was told it's the one that comes from Siberia and the only other place they get sable from is Canada. Barguzin is the most expensive one though, it's much darker brown and comes with silver hint(almost like grey hair) throughout.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> That's the one I want. I was told it's the one that comes from Siberia and the only other place they get sable from is Canada. Barguzin is the most expensive one though, it's much darker brown and comes with silver hint(almost like grey hair) throughout.




Quite right. It's dark brown underneath long covered by silvery guard hairs 

I'll wish you one if you wish me one too


----------



## papertiger

Beautiful picture - it captures the spirit of Winter yet not too posed


----------



## birkin101

papertiger said:


> Quite right. It's dark brown underneath long covered by silvery guard hairs
> 
> I'll wish you one if you wish me one too


 
Definitely!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvmbj

Dear Lord Baby Jesus. Please don't let this thread start another obsession for me. I have enough.

Amen


----------



## coco13

^ you've summed up exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## papertiger

_That's_ the way to wear a sable :sunnies


----------



## textilegirl

papertiger said:


> _That's_ the way to wear a sable :sunnies



yes, yes it is, yes it is indeed; I look just like that....in my head


----------



## papertiger

textilegirl said:


> yes, yes it is, yes it is indeed; I look just like that....in my head



You know the Russian saying: 

If a woman tries on a sable and then worries how she can fasten/do up/close the coat, it's the right coat but the wrong woman to wear it


----------



## birkin101

luvmbj said:


> Dear Lord Baby Jesus. Please don't let this thread start another obsession for me. I have enough.
> 
> Amen


 
I know, I such an enabler.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## DC-Cutie

Holy Smokes......


----------



## timayyyyy

Sable is just so luxurious! One day, I'd love to own a little sable something. And by little, I totally mean one those really plush, floor sweeping coats! Birkin, your pictures are going to drive me to rob a bank! Then, we can all have something sable!


----------



## ProfessorLV

Fabulous sables, and fabulous thread!  I love it, I love it, I love it!!


----------



## Perfect Day

The sables are just gorgeous.  The one worn by Kimora is particularly nice I think.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

sable for 24 bucks!!!!!!

Why are such items not around when I am??????

Eva Longoria sporting a touch of sable


----------



## papertiger

*birkin101* - you are really spoiling us - big kiss for you and all your hard work :kiss:

Very nice* PD* - I just make it bigger


----------



## birkin101

Thanks, papertiger!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

More lush and luxury ...... Those sables are TDF. the fur on the last photo looks remarkably soft. As a previous poster commented "Santa baby slip a sable under the tree, for me!!"


----------



## mrb4bags

Love it all!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Here's my contribution to this thread. My sable scarf, which I love.


----------



## Elina0408

*HermesNutty*: fabulous!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Thank you Elina!!


----------



## birkin101

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here's my contribution to this thread. My sable scarf, which I love.


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here's my contribution to this thread. My sable scarf, which I love.



Beautiful example!


----------



## Perfect Day

NuttyNut - gorgeous. That really is beautiful and a great example. I would lobe to own sable. The fur looks so soft. Congratulations!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Nutty - chic chic and more chic on your part.


----------



## lulilu

I love them all, especially Mira's coat -- so lush!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*birkin101*, *papertiger*, *Perfect Day*, and *Prada_Princess*:  Thank you!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

More exceptional sables, I think I prefer the darker sable to the lighter Color personally. I think it looks more 'lush'. It is certainly a fur for socialites and Russians from my limited knowledge and I don't blame them!

I do seem to recall Victoria Beckham in sable once. I think it was an advert. I might be getting mixed up (too much Bacardi over the seasonal break!). She wore sunglasses and had the fur kind of 'flung' over her. Help me - am I losing my memory or is this anyone else recalls too? I think it was 12 months or so ago if this helps.

[scratches head and looks for the bottle again!!!!]


----------



## birkin101

Would love to see the picture.  

It's interesting how you brought it up. If I remember correctly sable fur was reserved only for Russian royalty for the longest time.  There is even a famous crown that is adorned by precious stones with sable around it. I'll see if I could dig up a photo of it somewhere. Quite impressive.


----------



## papertiger

^ I think you're right,  in the UK it was white ermine that was reserved only for royalty


----------



## Flip88

I had heard that about ermine too but, thankfully, times has very much changed.  How dare it be reserved for royalty thereby depriving people like me.

From wikipedia

In England, sable fur was held with great estimation. Henry I was presented with a wreath of black sable by the Bishop of Lincoln, for no less than £100, a considerable sum at the time. Sable fur was a favourite of Henry VIII, who once received five sets of sable fur worth £400 from Emperor Charles V. Henry later decreed that sable fur was to be worn only by nobles exceeding the rank of viscount.

Thankfully, times have changed ... hence .....

(courtesy of http://kaufmanfurs.net)


----------



## birkin101

Lucky for us!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## tonkamama

TDF.....


----------



## Flip88

All gorgeous indeed but is it wrong for me to confess to liking the chinchilla in post #80 more than the sables??


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Elina0408




----------



## papertiger

Three beautiful ladies looking even more beautiful (if that's possible) in by a touch of the magic sable. (Great thanks)) &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1086;&#1077; &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;once again *birkin101 * 







 This _is _me btw - in my dreams


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure, I am so glad there are so many great ladies who share similar interests as me, quite expensive...but what can you do!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## singsongjones

Dang it!!! I was so satisfied with mink until I saw that gorgeous sable chubby...I need that in my life!!!!!  The quest begins.....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

singsongjones said:


> Dang it!!! I was so satisfied with mink until I saw that gorgeous sable chubby...I need that in my life!!!!!  The quest begins.....


 
That's what happened to me, now I would have traded in all my mink for 1 little sable jacket...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

more sables  - wow!

Do we think that sable is necessarily better than mink or is it down to taste?  I think that good quality mink (Blackglama, etc) is difficult to beat and the price difference between that and sable is scary.  I was discussing this with a friend last evening and she actually prefers mink.  That is, even if both were priced the same.  I can see her point to be honest.  

I love seeing this pics posted BTW.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

OMG! Thank you,birkin101. Beautiful!


----------



## birkin101

Flip88 said:


> more sables - wow!
> 
> Do we think that sable is necessarily better than mink or is it down to taste? I think that good quality mink (Blackglama, etc) is difficult to beat and the price difference between that and sable is scary. I was discussing this with a friend last evening and she actually prefers mink. That is, even if both were priced the same. I can see her point to be honest.
> 
> I love seeing this pics posted BTW.


 
Although you make a valid point, i think it all boils down to exclusivity. You just will not see sable on the street every day probably due to its price point. When I was in Russia, mink of course is the fur of choice and I am not exagerating every second person was wearing mink. I am sure it might not be the best quality or the rarest mink there is, but it was EVERYWHERE. When I went to the stores, none of them carried sable. Those that did actually said that nobody really buys sable as it is considered to be very expensive. Not sure how much that blackgamma mink is compared to sable....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> more sables  - wow!
> 
> Do we think that sable is necessarily better than mink or is it down to taste?  I think that good quality mink (Blackglama, etc) is difficult to beat and the price difference between that and sable is scary.  I was discussing this with a friend last evening and she actually prefers mink.  That is, even if both were priced the same.  I can see her point to be honest.
> 
> I love seeing this pics posted BTW.



I think if you tried one on  felt just _how_ light the coat is (they weigh 'nothing') and _how_ soft the fur is compared to even the very softest and best quality female mink you may change your mind 

I would agree that if someone has the striking colouring to 'carry' a really dark natural fur like Blackglama (which would be much to dark for someone like me). I think mink is a much sleeker fur too and suits a more tailored style.

What is the saying?: mink for the wife, sable for the mistress


----------



## Elina0408

*Papertiger*: love your thinking!!


----------



## timayyyyy

*Birkin*, thanks for spoiling us!


----------



## AEGIS

i like the ones that have a great shape to them and just don't hang there


----------



## birkin101

More


----------



## papertiger

I think Santa Baby got the sable and the Christmas tree mixed up


----------



## Cates

papertiger said:


> I think Santa Baby got the sable and the Christmas tree mixed up




^^


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

This one would suit me  - thank you *Birkin101* 






It def looks cute and cool on her


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

I also want something short in sable, just slight longer than the one you would like.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> I also want something short in sable, just slight longer than the one you would like.



Well I wish it to you 

You are a wonder with all these photos, I come here everyday just to look and


----------



## birkin101

You are more than welcome to.  I can finally pass on the "bug".


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

Me too, birkin101 - fabulous pics and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Elina0408

Fabulous pics once more!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

Wow (again) - these sables are seriously TDF.  There is a gorgeous lighter coloured sable posted, it doesn't look like sable to my eyes but then I am hardly the resident expert around here


----------



## tonkamama

Love love this style!!!


----------



## tonkamama

I also love this style!!!  

*Thanks birkin 101 for sharing these photos with us.... * http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=15884


----------



## creighbaby

Man, I love this thread. However, there's a lot of questionable plastic surgery on display. The eyes! The lips! The boobs! The unmoving foreheads!


----------



## claudia09

i'm not that familiar with sable, i do own a couple mink pieces - and this may come off stupid but i'm having a hard time telling the two apart. how can you tell the difference between the two just by looking? :\


----------



## Julide

doloresmia said:


> why do you so often post what i am thinking!
> 
> birkin101 - thanks for more delicious pictures! love all your efforts.



*Doloresmia*I just saw this!!! Great minds...


These pictures are killing me!! I love these coats!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

tonkamama said:


> I also love this style!!!
> 
> *Thanks birkin 101 for sharing these photos with us.... * http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=15884



I agree, the style is what I aspire to.  That is, apart from the plastic surgery (lips, boobs, etc) that Craighbaby mentions.  

Claudia - I agree.  Sometimes mink and sable are difficult (for me) to distinguish easily from each other.  I think sable is softer and the hairs seem longer also.  If you are really struggling look at the price tag  - that will give you a clue.  Take a look at the prices.  They go up for $40,000 but then again there is a really nice one (top right hand pic) for $7,500 which is very comparable to a good quality mink (Blackglama, Fendi, etc)


http://kaufmanfurs.net/gallery/index.php?cat=5


----------



## birkin101

Julide said:


> *Doloresmia*I just saw this!!! Great minds...
> 
> 
> These pictures are killing me!! I love these coats!!!


 
Julide, I was just about to say "Great minds think alike"! You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## birkin101

Perfect Day said:


> I agree, the style is what I aspire to. That is, apart from the plastic surgery (lips, boobs, etc) that Craighbaby mentions.
> 
> Claudia - I agree. Sometimes mink and sable are difficult (for me) to distinguish easily from each other. I think sable is softer and the hairs seem longer also. If you are really struggling look at the price tag  - that will give you a clue. Take a look at the prices. They go up for $40,000 but then again there is a really nice one (top right hand pic) for $7,500 which is very comparable to a good quality mink (Blackglama, Fendi, etc)
> 
> 
> http://kaufmanfurs.net/gallery/index.php?cat=5


 
ITA, sable looks really luxurous and soft, while mink has shorter hair and, to my eye, looks stiffer.  Also sable seems to always have light to dark color contrast gradation, that is usually horiziontal depending on the garment.


----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> ITA, sable looks really luxurous and soft, while mink has shorter hair and, to my eye, looks stiffer.  Also sable seems to always have light to dark color contrast gradation, that is usually horiziontal depending on the garment.



All above is true, good points
but
I don't think it's easy for an untrained eye to tell from a picture as for example demi-buff female mink or fisher can look similar - much easier to tell by feel 

I think you have a great eye *birkin101*


----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


> Julide, I was just about to say "Great minds think alike"! You took the words right out of my mouth.






As always...:coolpics:


----------



## Flip88

Birkin - you got me craving sable!


----------



## lily25

birkin101 said:


> ITA, sable looks really luxurous and soft, while mink has shorter hair and, to my eye, looks stiffer.  Also sable seems to always have light to dark color contrast gradation, that is usually horiziontal depending on the garment.



It is stiffer, I have a mink coat and in no way can I compare it to sable. 

Sable is sooo soft!!! I want to roll on the floor in a sable coat...


----------



## Flip88

just for you Lily

http://www.master-furrier.com/559-sable-blanket-made-from-russian-sables-p-23.html


----------



## lily25

Oooh & Loden lining! super luxurious! 
Thank you! I feel like a pervert...
 Haha! 
Now, where is this fur fetish porn site I used to subscribe?


----------



## papertiger

lily25 said:


> Oooh & Loden lining! super luxurious!
> Thank you! I feel like a pervert...
> Haha!
> *Now, where is this fur fetish porn site I used to subscribe?*



I think it's here


----------



## birkin101

papertiger said:


> All above is true, good points
> but
> I don't think it's easy for an untrained eye to tell from a picture as for example demi-buff female mink or fisher can look similar - much easier to tell by feel
> 
> I think you have a great eye *birkin101*


 
You are too sweet! My head is getting bigger by the minute from everyone's kind words.


----------



## tonkamama

We just had a "fur coat" showcase event sales here in town @ NM Last Call...  I visited this weekend and "touched" the Sable fur...  yes it was soooo buttery soft where as Mink was a little stiffer.  In addition, the $$ on a Sable coat was like at least twice if not three times more than a Mink coat.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I do own a few minks myself and yea, sable is just a 'step up'. I would have liked to have gone to the NM last call sale. They have had some great deals in previous years. I bought a 'chubby fox' last fall and got like 80% off.

Just wanted to say a huge 'Thank You' for all the sable pics. My knees are going weak at the thought of getting a sable. 

Anyone here been to Aspen? The reason I ask is that I have been a few times and the furs on 'show' are amazing.  I would estimate that 75% of women wear fur and many are top end - chinchilla, lynx, top end mink and, of course, sable. It will have you ladies drooling (I was!!)


----------



## birkin101




----------



## creighbaby

I am drooling over this.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

More gorgeous pics.  Am I right in thinking that sable is the only fur that they never dye?


----------



## birkin101

I think they do dye sable, that's what it looks like in a light off-white color.  Natural sable is never that light....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

I think this is _knitted_ Canadian sable ^ the predominance of the trimmings under-fur makes it look lighter






and this is definitely dyed. Oy! 

You are quite right though most sable is not dyed, it would be like heat-treating a large good quality white diamond, it would ruin it and lose half it's resale value.


----------



## birkin101

^The color definitely takes away from the beauty of the fur.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I didnt really appreciate that the lighter sables were dyed, but fabulous they are.

Thank you, as always, for fabulous piccies


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> I didnt really appreciate that the lighter sables were dyed, but fabulous they are.
> 
> Thank you, as always, for fabulous piccies






No one can dye something dark to light - only bleach it. No sable is bleached unless by a _really_ stupid person.

Canadian sable (and so called German 'sable' which is actually stone-martin) is *naturally * lighter. 

*Russian sable* is brown. Light, mid or dark brown, barguzin sable has silvery guard hairs making it look more silvery - but it still classified as brown. 

Canadian sable is often called 'golden sable' - the guard hairs are golden and the under-hair is light. The longer hair, and hence the more golden the fur appears, the better quality the Canadian sable. The lighter looking examples are the cheapest. 

Russian sable can be 4 X the price or more of Canadian sable .


----------



## Prada_Princess

You are so well educated in the wsorld of sable. I am very impressed and thanks as always.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> You are so well educated in the wsorld of sable. I am very impressed and thanks as always.



It's my pleasure, I hope I explained so that it's understandable. 

What it all boils down to is:

If someone ever offers you a 'sable' that is not the 'right' colour to be recognised by you,  - then tell you it's dyed.  Be _very_ careful. 

People are always trying to upgrade their furs by use of dodgy language. E.g. There is Chinchilla and then there is chinchilla rabbit with thousands of $ difference between the two.  

Occasionally you might find dyed sable like the turquoise example above. These are usually by premier fashion designers to fit in with a particular collection or a one-off by a furrier upon request of a maverick client.   I have a silver fox hat that is dyed black (I wish they had left it natural). I can tell from the texture of the fur (and the fact it says 'Saga Silver Fox' on the label - dead give away) but that is also very unusual as normally only inferior-standard fur pelts are dyed and usually to mimic more expensive versions. It does happen, but rarely because it's too costly to be 'creative' with top skins.


----------



## birkin101

What about the knitted kind?


----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> What about the knitted kind?



I have a knitted stole. All the knitted sable (and feathered, patchwork etc) are made up of the bits and pieces and trimmings that nothing else can be done with (hence why I could afford my stole). 

Very good option for the look and the feel at a fraction of the price of a full pelt piece of the same size. 

Even knitted sable is not usually dyed because the colour identifies it as sable rather than any other fur esp mink (knitted mink is really quite inexpensive)


----------



## Perfect Day

I have to admit, I am not a huge fan of knitted fur.  Doesn't Paula Lishman do them?  I just do not like the texture of the pelts as much personally.


----------



## Prada_Princess

their website has not been updated for years but here is an interesting summary of "fur yarn".  It is not specific to sable but you guys might like it.  It is from the Paula Lishman website.  She is well known for knitted fur indeed.  I too an not a huge fan to knitted fur to be honest, I like mine to look like fur but some garments here are indeed lovely.

http://www.furyarn.com/main/


----------



## birkin101




----------



## pamella

Thank you *Birkin10l! * I drop by each day for my dose of sable "eye candy"! Your
pics are just fabulous!


----------



## creighbaby

papertiger said:


> I have a knitted stole. All the knitted sable (and feathered, patchwork etc) are made up of the bits and pieces and trimmings that nothing else can be done with (hence why I could afford my stole).
> 
> Very good option for the look and the feel at a fraction of the price of a full pelt piece of the same size.
> 
> Even knitted sable is not usually dyed because the colour identifies it as sable rather than any other fur esp mink (knitted mink is really quite inexpensive)



Thank you for the tips about sable. If it isn't too much trouble, can you post photos of your sables.


----------



## papertiger

creighbaby said:


> Thank you for the tips about sable. If it isn't too much trouble, can you post photos of your sables.



I have a full knitted stole and 2 full-pelt 'scarves' (one double sided) - all Russian.

#11 of this thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/sable-in-action-649548.html) is my stole .


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> I have to admit, I am not a huge fan of knitted fur.  Doesn't Paula Lishman do them?  I just do not like the texture of the pelts as much personally.



Well ITA with you for the most part but it does represent good value regarding sable . 

Knitted mink and others can be worn very casually like a cardigan, even under coats or carried easily in a bag as a spare day/eve cover-up so can be really convenient.  Because they are not lined they never become too hot and are so light they are great to wear.

I don't think a knitted fur can ever replace the beauty of a full fur but they can be a good addition. 

What I don't like are the mountains of cheap knitted fur imports, who knows what animal some of that dyed fur is from  .


----------



## Flip88

pamella said:


> Thank you *Birkin10l! * I drop by each day for my dose of sable "eye candy"! Your
> pics are just fabulous!



I completely agree.


----------



## Flip88

This thread has got my yearning and my research has taken me to this sable scarf for $199 - I might have to wait until I can afford a $40,000 coat but a nice 'touch of sable' around my neck might feel lush!

http://madisonavemall.com/products/product.asp?SKU=SBLSCRF&cid=54


----------



## tonkamama

papertiger said:


> I have a full knitted stole and 2 full-pelt 'scarves' (one double sided) - all Russian.
> 
> #11 of this thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/sable-in-action-649548.html) is my stole .


Beautiful!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

Wow (again!), I really like the look of a fur which comes down longer than the skirt / dress underneath.  I didn't realize that there was so much sable around until Birkin educated me


----------



## BEBEPURSE

creighbaby said:


> Man, I love this thread. However, there's a lot of questionable plastic surgery on display. The eyes! The lips! The boobs! The unmoving foreheads!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## creighbaby

I come here everyday just to drool. Thank you birkin101 for the amazing new photos.


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure, creighbaby.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


>



that is one fine collection of sables and lynxes - wow!


----------



## papertiger

*birkin101*thank you again so much for the latest pics, you spoil us with sables :kiss:


----------



## shoemania

*Birkin101*, this is one of my favorite "must visit" threads!  All the photos are gorgeous and I keep coming back to study them.  Thank you for posting!  


P.S. - When I figure out how to download photos from my new phone (I'm very behind with all this tech stuff), I'll post some photos of my pieces.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Shoemania - good luck and I look forward to your posts.  I agree, it is a thread worth a repeat (daily) visit 

Ps - Birkin - what does "Barguzin" mean?  Is it a type of sable??

How cute is this BTW???

http://www.master-furrier.com/p14-sable-fur-coat-p-341.html


----------



## birkin101

There are 2 types of Sables: light Canadian and dark Siberian(most expensive one).


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Shoemania - good luck and I look forward to your posts.  I agree, it is a thread worth a repeat (daily) visit
> 
> Ps - Birkin - what does "Barguzin" mean?  Is it a type of sable??
> 
> How cute is this BTW???
> 
> http://www.master-furrier.com/p14-sable-fur-coat-p-341.html




Lovely coat: good skins and great style that can worn often but I think they might be crossing their fingers when they describe that coat as 'Barguzin' only a fraction of Russian sable is 'Barguzin' and I have never seen one that colour. 

Barguzin is darker brown and almost gleaming and silvery. If you look through this thread there are some examples I am sure.


----------



## Flip88

A pic of Joan Collins in sable a few years ago.

Birkin - thanks for the information on this, you really are the source of all fur knowledge!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

Gorgeous *Flip*!






Thanks for the latest *Birkin101* I'm not sure one would ever see JC wearing Ugg-style boots with hers though


----------



## Elina0408

Georgeous indeed!!


----------



## betty.lee

why!!! why!  why oh why did i have to open this thread?!  i'm obsessed now, i want one and i live in hawaii for god's sake!!!


----------



## tonkamama

This is why I can only admiring these photos...  I live in Sunny California...  :sunnies


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


>



ouch .... woman ... are you crazy??  This is akin to leaving a kelly bag next to an open fire.

Nice pics again


----------



## ReisKitty

Flip88 said:


> ouch .... woman ... are you crazy?? This is akin to leaving a kelly bag next to an open fire.
> 
> Nice pics again


 
*Miroslava Duma... love her! I think she can afford to throw around fur- I wish!*


----------



## Perfect Day

couple more sable for you sable lovers!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

The first one is obviously Naomi Campbell (for Basso) and I hope the second one is not considered "too racy" for this thread!!


----------



## papertiger

Both pretty 'exotic' but not really showing too much.

Such beautiful coats! Thanks *Perfect Day* and *birkin101* for previous findings.


----------



## Prada_Princess

For those looking to acquire some pure luxury without breaking the bank what about these items from Amazon?

Russian Golden Sable Crosscut Neck Warmer & Collar

http://www.amazon.com/Russian-Golden-Crosscut-Warmer-Collar/dp/B000JK5772/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1297275988&sr=1-12&searchContext=B0028233QG,B004J02M1M,B001H128MO,B002J9ENPI,B00195I7H8,B002Y46PMC,B002IEPWQS,B002ZCCB2G,B001CDXNOE,B002IFRCDS,B002V0B9IE,B000JK5772,B000E1A2N0,B00195NQAG,B002IEQP9G,B002ZC4PSY,B003G7JDRU,B000186RLW,B00195MKVM,B002R6OOCK,B002IEURZE,B004DLDQX0,B002NKRL52,B003URAUZU,B000E1R35U,B000BV5V5W,B0011DZGGI

or

Natural Russian Golden Sable Ear Muffs

http://www.amazon.com/Natural-Russian-Golden-Sable-Muffs/dp/B000E1R35U/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1297275988&sr=1-25&searchContext=B0028233QG,B004J02M1M,B001H128MO,B002J9ENPI,B00195I7H8,B002Y46PMC,B002IEPWQS,B002ZCCB2G,B001CDXNOE,B002IFRCDS,B002V0B9IE,B000JK5772,B000E1A2N0,B00195NQAG,B002IEQP9G,B002ZC4PSY,B003G7JDRU,B000186RLW,B00195MKVM,B002R6OOCK,B002IEURZE,B004DLDQX0,B002NKRL52,B003URAUZU,B000E1R35U,B000BV5V5W,B0011DZGGI

I know this is not strictly OT but I am thinkiing of buying and, with our resident experts in the thread it seemed like a good idea to canvass an opinion on either.  They seem extremely good value and I would be going against my 'golden rule' of only buying fur in person but any opinions would be really appreciated.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

Prada_P - both look lovely.

Dionne Warwick in what I think is sable.


----------



## birkin101

It is indeed sable.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


>



Wow - this is a sable I would love to feature in my closet!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

birkin101 said:


>



 wow wow wow - I ADORE this sable!!


----------



## birkin101

^ so perfect for every day kind of thing...... I love it that you can dress up or down!


----------



## Flip88

What about this gorgeous sable trimmed item from Norman Ambrose collection from the recent NYC runway collection.  Please don't let me have mistaken mink for sable!

[you can make the picture massive b clicking the high resolution button at the bottom]

http://sagafurs.com/catwalk_gallery.html?g2_itemId=42451&#c71


----------



## Flip88

Have I also found a sable trimmed dress!  Perhaps not very practical but amazing none the less.  So elegant ...........

http://sagafurs.com/catwalk_gallery.html?g2_itemId=42463&#c71

Again from Norman Ambrose


----------



## birkin101

I've got some more goodies.....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## shoemania

birkin101 said:


> I've got some more goodies.....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how you spoil us, Birkin101!  This one is divine.  Off topic, but does anyone know the color of this croc birkin?  Too light for graphite.  Gris fonce?  Is there a Gris moyen?


----------



## Flip88

shoemania said:


> birkin101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some more goodies.....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how you spoil us, Birkin101!  This one is divine.  Off topic, but does anyone know the color of this croc birkin?  Too light for graphite.  Gris fonce?  Is there a Gris moyen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure but a croc Birkin and a sable coat ..... does it get any better???
Click to expand...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## shoemania

Flip88 said:


> shoemania said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure but a croc Birkin and a sable coat ..... does it get any better???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee!  No it doesn't!
Click to expand...


----------



## shoemania

birkin101 said:


>



THIS is a completely gorgeous coat!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


>



Wow, nice to see a longer sable.  I guess the fur is so expensive a longer coat is rarer perhaps?


----------



## shoemania

This is one of my new favorite threads!  I wish it was a "sticky".


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## luxlover

gorgeous pics


----------



## Perfect Day

Birkin - where on earth do you find all these amazing pics of sables??? Thank you so much for sharing all the time.

LaTanya Jackson is Basso sable
Candace Bushell in sable trim (again it is a Basso sable)


----------



## Prada_Princess

Dennis Basso New York Runway pics taken this week (not be me sadly!),

http://fashionista.com/2011/02/dennis-basso-fall-2011-fur-ocious/

Now, I know you guys will all hate me for saying this but I simply cannot help but like the chinchilla's more than the sables...... sorry [runs and hides fearing a backlash by Birkin & Co]


----------



## shoemania

Prada_Princess said:


> Dennis Basso New York Runway pics taken this week (not be me sadly!),
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2011/02/dennis-basso-fall-2011-fur-ocious/
> 
> Now, I know you guys will all hate me for saying this but I simply cannot help but like the chinchilla's more than the sables...... sorry [runs and hides fearing a backlash by Birkin & Co]



Don't worry Prada - no backlash. Just more sable for the rest of us. Lol!


----------



## pamella

This has to be one of the most luscious threads ever!!!  Croc and Sable! Georgeous eye candy!


----------



## birkin101

Perfect Day said:


> Birkin - where on earth do you find all these amazing pics of sables??? Thank you so much for sharing all the time.
> 
> LaTanya Jackson is Basso sable
> Candace Bushell in sable trim (again it is a Basso sable)


 
Just some Russian social events here and there....good thing about Russian women is they take competition very seriously and winter seems to be the best time to show case your fur art pieces. You gotta have the best of the best.  I see nothing wrong with that!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Hermesaholic

Papertiger:  Is Barguzin the most expensive?  I was told the darkest is the most expensive but yet many of the dark sables I have seen dont seem as pretty.  they seem heavier and you dont see the stripe as much.  been looking for a jacket in the many fur sales..............


----------



## birkin101

Hermesaholic, you are right as Barguzin is the most expensive kind.  It does not just look dark, but has silver grey hair throughout the fur.  I've tried a short one on and the price was over 30K.  The dark brown is not considered to be Barguzin.


----------



## papertiger

^ 




Hermesaholic said:


> Papertiger:  Is Barguzin the most expensive?  I was told the darkest is the most expensive but yet many of the dark sables I have seen dont seem as pretty.  they seem heavier and you dont see the stripe as much.  been looking for a jacket in the many fur sales..............


----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> Hermesaholic, you are right as Barguzin is the most expensive kind.  It does not just look dark, but has silver grey hair throughout the fur.  *I've tried a short one on and the price was over 30K*.  The dark brown is not considered to be Barguzin.



I bet it was (and you looked) gorgeous! 

I think the temptation would be too great to try on any sable for me I might not be able to take it off again  - I would be working out payment plans etc in my head. I would have to take someone with (luxe-immune) who would say loudly and calmly WALK AWAY FROM THE COAT, WALK AWAY FROM THE COAT


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> I bet it was (and you looked) gorgeous!
> 
> I think the temptation would be too great to try on any sable for me I might not be able to take it off again  - I would be working out payment plans etc in my head. I would have to take someone with (luxe-immune) who would say loudly and calmly WALK AWAY FROM THE COAT, WALK AWAY FROM THE COAT




ITA


----------



## Prada_Princess

as a (sort of) aside check this ....

Socialite FREDERIC PRINZ VON ANHALT is auctioning off his wife ZSA ZSA GABOR's fur coats in a bid to raise cash to pay for her mounting medical fees.

The ailing actress, 94, has been in and out of hospital in recent months and had part of her right leg amputated in January (11) to prevent the spread of an infection.

Von Anhalt recently revealed their finances were dwindling as a result of Gabor's health woes, forcing him to place the couple's sprawling Bel Air mansion on the market.

Now he's hoping he can boost funds further by selling the 14 fur coats the TV star has in storage.

Von Anhalt is aiming to bank $100,000 (£66,670) from the online auction.

He says, "I need the money, and I need the cash. The storage doesn't make sense because my wife is not going to wear them again."

He doesn't quite pull off the sables as well as the Russian socialites ...lol....


ps - I really think that Birkin ought to start a chinchilla thread.  Force him people!!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

and just to complete my post (sorry it took 3 attempts!!) - here is Zsa Zsa Gabor showing off her sables over the years

enjoy...


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


> Hermesaholic, you are right as Barguzin is the most expensive kind.  It does not just look dark, but has silver grey hair throughout the fur.  I've tried a short one on and the price was over 30K.  The dark brown is not considered to be Barguzin.




Okay I think I understand--there are so many shades of color.


----------



## birkin101

papertiger said:


> I bet it was (and you looked) gorgeous!
> 
> I think the temptation would be too great to try on any sable for me I might not be able to take it off again - I would be working out payment plans etc in my head. I would have to take someone with (luxe-immune) who would say loudly and calmly WALK AWAY FROM THE COAT, WALK AWAY FROM THE COAT


 
 That's what I did, as I soon as I had it on I was working out a plan to possibly sell all my mink coat just to have that one.  It's honestly the most luxurious thing you would ever try on.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

*Prada_Princess* thank you for the story on poor Zsa Zsa, I wish her better.

She is simply marvellous darling


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101:  what color did you try on?  i actually like the lighter (not golden) sable--like the picture above. more taupey than brown


----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> That's what I did, as I soon as I had it on I was working out a plan to possibly sell all my mink coat just to have that one.  It's honestly the most luxurious thing you would ever try on.



Seriously, although I am sure it would be a world-beating fantastic day I don't think it would be wise for us to go shopping together, I would be cheering you on and you would be a totally encouraging and both of us would go home _soooo_ broke


----------



## papertiger

Hermesaholic said:


> birkin101:  what color did you try on?  i actually like the lighter (not golden) sable--like the picture above. more taupey than brown



Def go with what suits your colouring and your preference. Blonds and tawny complexions do look better with a lighter shade of Russian sable IMO. 

If you want a great, less expensive alternative: female, excellent-quality demi-buff mink would look similar for a fraction of the price. If price is not an issue then disregard the advice of course .


----------



## Hermesaholic

papertiger said:


> Def go with what suits your colouring and your preference. Blonds and tawny complexions do look better with a lighter shade of Russian sable IMO.
> 
> If you want a great, less expensive alternative: female, excellent-quality demi-buff mink would look similar for a fraction of the price. If price is not an issue then disregard the advice of course .



I have seen the demi-buff and its really lovely.  I am obsessed with a sable though.........


----------



## Perfect Day

Hermesaholic said:


> I have seen the demi-buff and its really lovely.  I am obsessed with a sable though.........



I wasn't obsessed with sable  ....... until Birkin has worked his magic on me....... now I am too!


----------



## birkin101

Hermesaholic said:


> birkin101: what color did you try on? i actually like the lighter (not golden) sable--like the picture above. more taupey than brown


 
It was very dark, with silver grey hair throughout - Barguzin it definitely was.  I did not know even know that it was a good and rare thing.  The fur coat was by some Italian company and came with a certificate.  I do like the look of the taupey lighter color as well as you can really see the color gradation.  I am trying to find any picture that would resemble it from my memory.....

PS: why everyone thinks I am a guy?!?:lolots:


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


> It was very dark, with silver grey hair throughout - Barguzin it definitely was.  I did not know even know that it was a good and rare thing.  The fur coat was by some Italian company and came with a certificate.  I do like the look of the taupey lighter color as well as you can really see the color gradation.  I am trying to find any picture that would resemble it from my memory.....
> 
> PS: why everyone thinks I am a guy?!?:lolots:



i didnt think you were a guy! and that jacket is amazing!  thats exactly the color i like


----------



## Perfect Day

Birkin - I too fell into that category  apologies!  Here are some sables from the 90's to compensate you for my silly error


----------



## birkin101

^ No problem, I just thought it was super funny! I could have been such a fashionable guy though....


----------



## papertiger

OMG How gorgeous are these  

...and I take back what I said about wanting a short sable - _if _I could have the middle one


----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> It was very dark, with silver grey hair throughout - Barguzin it definitely was.  I did not know even know that it was a good and rare thing.  The fur coat was by some Italian company and came with a certificate.  I do like the look of the taupey lighter color as well as you can really see the color gradation.  I am trying to find any picture that would resemble it from my memory.....
> 
> PS: why everyone thinks I am a guy?!?:lolots:



Well, I never thought you were a guy but I have always thought you must have great style to recognise it in others. People nave assumed that I'm on occasion, maybe it's because we have such handsome devils in our avatars 

Rick Owens made the most beautiful contemporary-style sable for Revillon a few years ago, if stores would do lay-away I would have bought that beauty. I wonder if anyone can find a picture of that coat?


----------



## birkin101

I'll see if I can dig something up.  As to the starting of Chinchilla thread, I did think about it and I do have a lot of pictures on my computer. I'll see when I can get to it to organize them all in one place.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## VictoriaD

Sable Furs.


----------



## VictoriaD

Sable


----------



## VictoriaD

Sable Furs.


----------



## birkin101

Thanks for your wonderful contribution, VictoriaD! Amazing pictures!


----------



## birkin101

btw Chinchilla in Action is live!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

Thanks *VictoriaD*


----------



## papertiger




----------



## Elina0408

Amazing, just amazing...!!


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> Thanks *VictoriaD*



I love this lighter sable


----------



## birkin101

Is that a dyed chinchilla?  I thought it only came in black/grey/white variety...


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


> Is that a dyed chinchilla?  I thought it only came in black/grey/white variety...




it is sometimes dyed


----------



## Hermesaholic

this is such a neat color --is this considered Barguzin?


----------



## birkin101

^ No, this a lighter sable.  Miroslava Duma has a couple of coats made of Barguzin.


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


> ^ No, this a lighter sable.  Miroslava Duma has a couple of coats made of Barguzin.




I noticed hers were very dark brown but with lots of striping-beautiful


----------



## Flip88

Hermesaholic said:


> I noticed hers were very dark brown but with lots of striping-beautiful



Indeed - beautiful!


----------



## birkin101

I think I like them all but with the exception of comletely light (almost white color) and dark brown with reddish undertones.


----------



## Hermesaholic

anyone have an opinion on where to buy sable?  i wanted to find a coat on sale but the prices vary so widely its hard to tell if you are paying a premium for the deisgner name or not.


----------



## birkin101

^ I would go to an independent furrier, I think that's what they are called. They'll make the coat on order from the skins you pick and depending on what quality you want. I got all my mink coats that way and they were much more affordable than if I were to buy them at the designer store. I've checked around this year as I've previously said even in Russia as that's where Barguzin sable (the most expensive kind) is from and the prices were outrageous.....over $30,000 for a short jacket similar to what Mira has. Only a couple of stores out of 40 I've checked carried sable pieces as they said not too many people can afford them and it's too expensive to keep them in stock.  The guy I deal with even goes as far as offer an attractive "layaway" plan....so I can keep spending more and more money there.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Some questions:

1)Do you know if there is such a things as farmed verses wild sable?  I heard "oh that must be farmed" in one discussion.

2)I was at several high end places and the tags read "tip dyed" and "bleached."  The prices were all the same crazy high..............I was told nearly all sable is treated in some way.  its minimal but its done to blend the pelts surface color to be more uniform.  does this sound right?


----------



## birkin101

From my understanding the sable is never farmed, it has to come from the wild hence the price tag on the fur.  I know of only 2 kinds: Canadian and Russian Siberian Sable(ie Barguzin not in all cases).

I would think bleached would be the case with some of the pictures posted earlier in this thread. Not a big fan of the look, as the whole point of sable fur gets lost with such light color.

You're also forgetting the knitted kind, but again not a big fan either here.


----------



## Prada_Princess

birkin101 said:


> From my understanding the sable is never farmed, it has to come from the wild hence the price tag on the fur.  I know of only 2 kinds: Canadian and Russian Siberian Sable(ie Barguzin not in all cases).
> 
> I would think bleached would be the case with some of the pictures posted earlier in this thread. Not a big fan of the look, as the whole point of sable fur gets lost with such light color.
> 
> You're also forgetting the knitted kind, but again not a big fan either here.



I am suspecting Birkin has cost Hermesaholic rather a lot of money )) not that I wouldn't if I could you userstand!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Prada_Princess said:


> I am suspecting Birkin has cost Hermesaholic rather a lot of money )) not that I wouldn't if I could you userstand!!




what do you mean? pointing me to the "good" stuff?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Note to self - stop trying to post from your rubbish IPhone...... my messages are rarely clear.

Yes, I was implying that Birkin has tempted you towards the 'good stuff' indeed .....  Anyone else fancy a flutter?


----------



## Prada_Princess

B in sable .....


----------



## Hermesaholic

Prada_Princess said:


> B in sable .....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Prada_Princess said:


> I am suspecting Birkin has cost Hermesaholic rather a lot of money )) not that I wouldn't if I could you userstand!!


 
I know I am bad that way....such an enabler! Not good for me either.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


>



Both of these furs so belong on my back 

What a fantastic thread this is.


----------



## birkin101

^ita.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

ps - anyone fancy a blanket?

http://www.master-furrier.com/572-sable-fur-blanket-made-from-russian-bargusin-sables-p-19.html


----------



## Flip88

some older sable piccies ..... and I will take three blankets please .....


----------



## birkin101

Perfect Day said:


> ps - anyone fancy a blanket?
> 
> http://www.master-furrier.com/572-sable-fur-blanket-made-from-russian-bargusin-sables-p-19.html


 

This is TDF! I need one of those, please! The length is great, I never thought it'd look this good.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> I love this look!


----------



## VictoriaD

birkin101 said:


> Thanks for your wonderful contribution, VictoriaD! Amazing pictures!


 

Thank you...my pleasure!!


----------



## VictoriaD

Sables


----------



## VictoriaD

Sable


----------



## birkin101

Flip88 said:


> birkin101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I love this look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me, both! That is definitely one of my favourites.
Click to expand...


----------



## Flip88

Wow, is that Joan Rivers?  What a coat!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## VictoriaD

Joan Collins in a Sable Cape.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Wow - Joan's looks the most luxiuous of them all but then I suspect she has the most sables in her closet.  I do notice that these celeb's have a habit of befriending Mr Basso and I can see why


----------



## VictoriaD

Sable the most beautiful fur!!


----------



## VictoriaD

Flip88 said:


> Wow, is that Joan Rivers? What a coat!


 
Yes it is...and a lovely Sable Coat.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## VictoriaD

birkin101 said:


>


 
Love the short Sable!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

VictoriaD said:


> Love the short Sable!!


 
Love that picture in your avatar! Is it yours? Would love to see it closer


----------



## birkin101




----------



## creighbaby

I watched All About Eve last night and the two of the characters were in awe of someone's sable. 

A choice line from the movie:	
"Next to that sable, my new mink seems like an old bed jacket."

Later, Marilyn Monroe's character sees the sable coat. 

'Now there's something a girl could make sacrifices for,' Monroe says. 

'And probably has,' says a director. 

'Sable,' Monroe explains. 

'Sable?' asks a producer. 'Did she say sable or Gable?' 

Monroe replies: 'Either one.'


----------



## VictoriaD

creighbaby said:


> I watched All About Eve last night and the two of the characters were in awe of someone's sable.
> 
> A choice line from the movie:
> "Next to that sable, my new mink seems like an old bed jacket."
> 
> Later, Marilyn Monroe's character sees the sable coat.
> 
> 'Now there's something a girl could make sacrifices for,' Monroe says.
> 
> 'And probably has,' says a director.
> 
> 'Sable,' Monroe explains.
> 
> 'Sable?' asks a producer. 'Did she say sable or Gable?'
> 
> Monroe replies: 'Either one.'


 

Lol....good one indeed!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## VictoriaD

birkin101 said:


> Love that picture in your avatar! Is it yours? Would love to see it closer


----------



## VictoriaD

Sable!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Does someone know how to post this?

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/4/Premera_filma_Bolshe_chem_seks/874498

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/1/Prezentaciya_novoj_kollekcii_LUBLU_Kira_Plastinina/873354

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/1/Prezentaciya_novoj_kollekcii_LUBLU_Kira_Plastinina/873386

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/1/Prezentaciya_novoj_kollekcii_LUBLU_Kira_Plastinina/873430


----------



## birkin101

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/4/Premera_Lubov_morkov_3/872330

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/2/Soho_Rooms_pres_A_studio/872618


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


> Does someone know how to post this?
> 
> http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/4/Premera_filma_Bolshe_chem_seks/874498
> 
> http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/1/Prezentaciya_novoj_kollekcii_LUBLU_Kira_Plastinina/873354
> 
> http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/1/Prezentaciya_novoj_kollekcii_LUBLU_Kira_Plastinina/873386
> 
> http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/1/Prezentaciya_novoj_kollekcii_LUBLU_Kira_Plastinina/873430



In what way? The pics?  As always, save them and attach them??  I am being  silly in my lack of understanding your question I know - but is this what you mean?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Flip88 said:


> In what way? The pics? As always, save them and attach them?? I am being silly in my lack of understanding your question I know - but is this what you mean?


 
I was not able to save them....


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## VictoriaD

birkin101 said:


> I was not able to save them....


 
I know the site and they seem to have introduced a new format which disabled the direct download. They want you to buy the pics now.


----------



## VictoriaD

Now it suddenly seems to work!


----------



## birkin101

^I noticed that too. Thanks anyways.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

Mlle Arlette Dorgere in park wearing sable cape and elaborate feather hat.

from 1903!!

Just, for fun I thought you guys might like this?

The caption says sable so I hope I haven't messed up and got things horribly wrong


----------



## Elina0408

Prada_Princess said:


> Mlle Arlette Dorgere in park wearing sable cape and elaborate feather hat.
> 
> from 1903!!
> 
> Just, for fun I thought you guys might like this?
> 
> The caption says sable so I hope I haven't messed up and got things horribly wrong


 
Love this photo!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

Prada - ladies back then had sheer elegance didn't they? I am not convinced that ladies care as much about their appearance thesedays [soxixaoud really old saying this??]. obviously those people who post on TPF care about their appearance and are an exception and by a long shot. This post makes me sound pretentious I suspect - I don't mean to be.


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


>




THIS is my DREAM!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

Hermesaholic said:


> THIS is my DREAM!!!



I completely agree!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Prada_Princess said:


> I completely agree!



Seriously--the BEST of them all!   Classic, classy, chic, a little fashion forward, sexy yet retro.................


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

The vest looks incredibly soft and luxurious. The (Russian?) sable wearers despite being generally young certainly know their furs!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

The last photo reminds me of somebody who tries too hard to look chic. The fur looks amazing but not shaped well and not really worn well either. Perhaps I am being too harsh and, in fairess, I can only see small piccies on my phone.

Well, as the weather gets warmer I am thinking it is such a shame that those gorgeous furs will be in storage or closets somewhere until next year


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

you find such amazing piccies


----------



## birkin101

I think we'll have a serious shortage of pics during summer.....feeling sad already.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


>



OMG


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


>



beautiful!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## irenezal

luvmbj said:


> Dear Lord Baby Jesus. Please don't let this thread start another obsession for me. I have enough.
> 
> Amen


   HAHA!! This is classic...just a phenomenal statement!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

The late Elizabeth Taylor is sable.  She will be missed by many a fashion lover.  A real style icon.

[ps - that last fur posted by Birkin is amazing!]


----------



## Flip88

http://sagafurs.com/catwalk_gallery.html?g2_itemId=46059&#c71


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

All fabulous!!!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## shoemania

I thought this thread might be a good place to come for advice on a reputable furrier in New York City for a sable vest.  I'm going shopping with a friend in a couple of weeks and would love your expertise.  Has anyone ever made a purchase at Kaufman Furs in NYC?  Could you recommend some other places in NYC to look?  I know there is Dennis Basso and J Mendel, but those will be far out of the budget - good for window shopping though!  Any recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## birkin101

^ As I've mentioned to a few people lately I think your best bet would be to go to a local furrier.  We have them here in Toronto, they sell fur garments as well as have them made to order.  Very reasonable prices also.  This way you can kill 2 birds with one stone and actually have something made to look like J Mendel/Dennis Basso. 

I've heard of Kaufman Furs and saw their website, but have not actually dealt with them personally.  Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## shoemania

Thanks for the advice!  I'll let you know how we do on our shopping trip!


----------



## Perfect Day

Kauffman's are reputable yes and they will sell sable. NYC have a whole fur district of course so I suspect you will find what you are looking for. Basso, Fendi, etc have very top end furs of course but I agree with Birkin, a local furrier might provide you with something that works. Good luck in your mission and keep us updated! I suspect a few of us on here would be interested in following in your footsteps! 

Good luck


----------



## mashanyc

I dont know whats left since we are in April but Maximilian at bloomingdales has amazing selection and great  sales. they carry most HE designer brands and put them on sale/discount more than anybody. Def check it out but not sure whats left at this point


----------



## Prada_Princess

Maxmillan are indeed quality.  Here is a link which suggests a discount - then again, you would expect so in April!

http://maximilian.com/States/J01.html

I have no idea if this furrier is reputable but it seems so.  Might be of interest to you?

http://furwarehouseny.com/fur-coats/sable-coats.html


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

birkin101 said:


>



stunning


----------



## birkin101

^I know, simply a gorgeous piece.  I was starting to wonder as to why I never saw her wearing sable.  She also has a beautiful long Chinchilla coat.


----------



## Prada_Princess

who is she?  I am obviously missing the obvious! (I can't really tell from my IPhone)


----------



## birkin101

Olga Rodionova, socialite I think.


----------



## VictoriaD

Sable Coat.


----------



## Flip88

Yes, I think you are right Birkin, ps, here she is with a fur ....carpet!!

http://www.sagamink.net/223.html?&c..._ttnews[pS]=1130799600&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=143


----------



## birkin101

VictoriaD said:


> Sable Coat.


 
This is definitely not the type of coat I would expect to see on the subway! LOL!  This has got to be in Moscow...


----------



## papertiger

Goodness, how gorgeous  thanks *Flip* 






I bought one mink because it looked so much like the one Liz Taylor wore in Butterfield 8 (although it wasn't vintage)

So sad she's gone, she certainly won't be forgotten


----------



## papertiger

Some things never change, sables have always been the best, thank you *Prada_Princess*


----------



## mashanyc

birkin101 said:


> This is definitely not the type of coat I would expect to see on the subway! LOL!  This has got to be in Moscow...


It is. It says: "Do Not lean" in Russian on train doors


----------



## papertiger

Thank you Birkin for all your hard work as usual 

How totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> This is definitely not the type of coat I would expect to see on the subway! LOL!  This has got to be in Moscow...






mashanyc said:


> It is. It says: "Do Not lean" in Russian on train doors



Fabulous coat and beautiful woman (even under the make-up)

Never mind the do lean on the doors - it should say 'step away from the coat'  :okay:


----------



## birkin101

PS: So funny! I did not even notice the "Do Not Lean" sign on the door, I just assumed by should I say "Russian subway" atmosphere.  I have not been back for 13 yrs, and I was surprised that it smells down there the same way as it is by the Go Train Station.


----------



## mashanyc

^ I havent been back since 1989. But I was told that its very clean, nothing like NYC subway. It certainly looks clean.


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


> ps: So funny! I did not even notice the "do not lean" sign on the door, i just assumed by should i say "russian subway" atmosphere.  I have not been back for 13 yrs, and i was surprised that it smells down there the same way as it is by the go train station.



:d:d:d:d


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

Sharon Stone in what I think is sable.
Melania ***** in what is most certainly sable.


----------



## birkin101

I think Melania's is mink actually.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

upon reflection you are probably right. They look so similar sometimes.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

Sable is sure popular for vests! 

Any runway shots of new sable designs anyone? Also, this tine is the best time to buy fur right? I.e. Just as the weather gets warmer (for those in Europe and US anyway). Is anyone going to be investing whilst the prices are slightly less expensive. U was going to say "cheap" for a minute but thought better of it!!


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Sable is sure popular for vests!
> 
> Any runway shots of new sable designs anyone? Also, this tine is the best time to buy fur right? I.e. Just as the weather gets warmer (for those in Europe and US anyway). Is anyone going to be investing whilst the prices are slightly less expensive. U was going to say "cheap" for a minute but thought better of it!!



On a B.A.N.!!! :ninja:


----------



## Perfect Day

Papertiger  sorry to hear!! I just think of us all going through the following thought process :

This sable is gorgeous but it is (say) $30,000
I am on a ban and that is too much money to spend
There has never been a better tine to buy one though
[tries it on]
you only live once right
[sips on complimentary wine at furriers]
Considers the discount that is on offer now in a relaxed state of mind post wine
[till rings]
transaction complete 

Be strong papertiger and the safest way to resist is not to enter the store right?


----------



## birkin101

^ for me it was the other way around...first I was trying to justify spending over $30K on a handbag (H that is of course), then jewelry.....it was downhill from there on.

I figure it's better to have that extra special sable or chinchilla coat rather than numerous mink coats. My preference is with sable of course.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

The above sable looks so lush! Sometimes, and perhaps it is the lighting used to take the pic, they just look incredibly soft. The above one certainly does!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## soulsurfer88

birkin101 said:


>



I LOVEEEEE this, found in nyc on someones Flickr. Anyone know what type of fur it is and where I might find it?? I'm thinking it might even be faux fur.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitofun/2412290872/


----------



## Prada_Princess

The above Flickr picture seems like real fur to me.  It is certainly not sable but it is still fairly nice I think.


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, cute though it is, it is not sable. I'm not sure of the exact type to be honest.


----------



## soulsurfer88

Perfect Day said:


> Yes, cute though it is, it is not sable. I'm not sure of the exact type to be honest.


Actually, i think it is! Just spoke to a furrier in Manhattan and the owner said he believed it to be a 'dyed golden Canadian sable'-


----------



## Flip88

Hmmm, how surprising. I didn't think it was to be honest.


----------



## soulsurfer88

Flip88 said:


> Hmmm, how surprising. I didn't think it was to be honest.


I didn't either, he wasn't 100% sure just by the pic i showed, but said he was pretty sure it  was a "golden island sable"


----------



## Flip88

I suppose this is connected to the idea that, when you pay so much for a garment, do you wish for the kudos of people knowing that you did. This lady probably spent a lot for sable and the majority of us didn't have it down as such. Perhaps it doesn't matter to her, perhaps it does. Just a thought as I awaken this fine morning.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

I actually like both furs pictured here.  The other, I think, is fox.


----------



## Flip88

The first pic above, that is from a Dennis Basso campaign a good few years ago right? Beautiful!


----------



## mrmockle

Some divine sable and fur photos here indeed - and very inspiring to save up and buy a full sable of my own rather than just the scarf and small jacket I have.  Sadly it's a fur that been all to rare a sight for me when travelling around and quite expensive to buy but seeing someone in public wearing a sable is a special moment indeed.

Regards,
Mr Mockle


----------



## Perfect Day

Birkin - I saw this and had to post it. It is a garment reduced from $110,000 (!) to a mere $$66,000 (!).

Still ....... we can dream eh? (what a fur!)

http://www.mlfurs.com/fur/sable-coat


----------



## soulsurfer88

VictoriaD said:


> Sables


I love the 2 on the right! Does anyone know what they are called? "Golden Isle"? So rare and glamorous!


----------



## birkin101

Perfect Day said:


> Birkin - I saw this and had to post it. It is a garment reduced from $110,000 (!) to a mere $$66,000 (!).
> 
> Still ....... we can dream eh? (what a fur!)
> 
> http://www.mlfurs.com/fur/sable-coat


 
Simply exquisite indeed!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Indeed. Can anybody olease lend me $68,000?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Prada_Princess said:


> Indeed. Can anybody olease lend me $68,000?


 
I am determined to save up enough for a decent coat, just wondering how long it will take me.


----------



## Prada_Princess

birkin101 said:


>




What a beautiful coat. The fur looks incredibly soft, moreso than the darker sables that have been previously posted. I think that the darker sables are more easily confused with mink, well, to me at least. The lighter sables are so identifiable as sable. 

So, I lend my virtual support for Birkin's sable fund abd look forward to some pics should it become reality.


----------



## VictoriaD

Sable.


----------



## VictoriaD

Beautiful Sable!


----------



## Matchmaker90210

Wow, what an amazing thread, these sables make my mink look like chopped liver! I would love to find one at a thrift/consignment store.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sable is the most gorgeous fur IMO. These coats are exquisite.


----------



## Flip88

a trio of sables ............


----------



## Hermesaholic

Its almost SABLE time!


----------



## VictoriaD

Beautiful Sable Coats in St Moritz.


----------



## Flip88

VictoriaD said:


> Beautiful Sable Coats in St Moritz.



Incredible furs at St Moritz!!!


----------



## Flip88

One of the most under-rated models ever IMO, Filippa Hamilton with Russian Sable (from 2005 I believe)


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


>



Wow--the perfect color.  not too dark not too light


----------



## Perfect Day

Hermesaholic said:


> Wow--the perfect color.  not too dark not too light



I think this color is beautiful also. What a nice garment and wouldn't I like to own it!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

a jacket


----------



## Flip88

another


----------



## Flip88

And yet more eye candy


----------



## Flip88

I am not 100% sure whether this is sable or mink? Perhaps sable collar on a mink coat? Either way, it sure is beautiful. I cannot think of anything more elegant thab a full length fur - especially sable!


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Papertiger  sorry to hear!! I just think of us all going through the following thought process :
> 
> This sable is gorgeous but it is (say) $30,000
> I am on a ban and that is too much money to spend
> There has never been a better tine to buy one though
> [tries it on]
> you only live once right
> [sips on complimentary wine at furriers]
> Considers the discount that is on offer now in a relaxed state of mind post wine
> [till rings]
> transaction complete
> 
> Be strong papertiger and the safest way to resist is not to enter the store right?



Any shop I have to ring the bell to go in is my kinda shop  I only came in to look at the trapper hats honest


----------



## papertiger

soulsurfer88 said:


> Actually, i think it is! Just spoke to a furrier in Manhattan and the owner said he believed it to be a 'dyed golden Canadian sable'-



It might be Canadian golden sable but if it's dyed it ain't any sable


----------



## papertiger

This woman is wearing my coat! Get off the runway immediately woman, take it off that coat and give it to me!!!


----------



## jpup

Just bumping the thread- anymore sable pics???


----------



## Flip88

From 1907, Mlle Arlette Dorgere in park wearing sable cape and elaborate feather hat.  Pure elegance.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

birkin101 said:


>



Thanks Birkin101 for posting this pic - i have an identical coat, canadian sable... it's a great idea to style it with an H belt and H scarf.  I saved this for inspiration.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

birkin101 said:


> I think Melania's is mink actually.



Agreed... melania trumps is sheared and full mink.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

It is that time of year when it is appropriate to sing to ourselves ....

"Santa Baby, slip a sable under the tree ......, etc"

Some amazing examples of pure luxury, elegence and style. Thanks for the posts guys.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

Wow ....... thats all there is to say!!!


----------



## Flip88

More sable for you all.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

Russian socialite, Katia Verber in sable.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

Love the sables .... look at the rack of them in the background in the last picture - wouldnt we all just love them in our closets!

I wonder whether, in the current economy, sables prices are going down?


----------



## Myrkur

I love fur, I think. But it always makes me feel weird about it. I mean, I find it so sad, to wear fur. But it would be a hypocrite thing to say since I do wear leather and I have leather furniture and such. I eat meat, but maybe once in two weeks, I try not too. I would love to wear fur and sometimes I just wanna buy a beautiful vintage fur coat but most fur is made out of my favorite animals and then I feel sad about it, that I don't wanna wear it anymore 'cause I feel guilty. 

Probably no one really cares me telling this in 'The Wardrobe' section. But I was just wondering, how other people felt about this, and are the people who are wearing fur vegetarians? Love animals? Just wondering...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

More, stunning sable, and thanks for posting. 

To deal with the earlier post, I do not think that sable will become less expensive due to the economy. I don't see the top brands reducing their prices.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

How I just love and lust after these sables


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

oh how I adore sable


----------



## Prada_Princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> oh how I adore sable



I am with you all the way with this thought!! Thanks Birkin for posting more stunning sables.


----------



## jpup

Just got back from visiting family in Boston and visited Bloomies fur salon Maximillians in Chestnut Hill. They had some GORGEOUS sables!!!!!  Vests,short jackets, coats etc. All were already 50%off plus another 15% if anyone is interested...


----------



## Flip88

jpup said:
			
		

> Just got back from visiting family in Boston and visited Bloomies fur salon Maximillians in Chestnut Hill. They had some GORGEOUS sables!!!!!  Vests,short jackets, coats etc. All were already 50%off plus another 15% if anyone is interested...



If I were in Boston I would be there - sadly I am not


----------



## Perfect Day

another


----------



## ling0882434

i always wonder if sable purchased in russia is cheaper than elsewhere...my sa told me the style wont be good. is it true?


----------



## Flip88

ling0882434 said:
			
		

> i always wonder if sable purchased in russia is cheaper than elsewhere...my sa told me the style wont be good. is it true?



I cannot see why sable would be cheaper in Russia myself. I would have thought that to buy it at the end of the winter sales in US would be as good as anywhere - particularly in this economy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Because sable habituates primarily Russia and other north Asian and eastern European countries. I don't know if that actually affects the price, but it could.


----------



## bifurlover

Not sure if these are reposts but these are exquisite


----------



## bifurlover

birkin101 said:


>


OMG...love the bracelets with the sable!!


----------



## Flip88

bifurlover said:


> OMG...love the bracelets with the sable!!



Indeed . beautiful.

Joan Rivers in sable trim - no wonder she looks so happy!


----------



## bifurlover

Flip88 said:


> Indeed . beautiful.
> 
> Joan Rivers in sable trim - no wonder she looks so happy!


Joan is one of my favorite fur adorers of all time.  She's proud of it and recongizes the sesuality of glamorous furs.  She's a great role model for fashion.


----------



## Perfect Day

Dennis Basso advert - so beautiful


----------



## Flip88

What a cute sable jacket! Wow, I wonder what discount they are offerring on their furs? Basso is very high end but his furs are just beautiful.


----------



## bifurlover

Another great pic of Joan



Flip88 said:


> Indeed . beautiful.
> 
> Joan Rivers in sable trim - no wonder she looks so happy!


----------



## bifurlover

More beautiful sable.  Full and posh.


----------



## birkin101

ling0882434 said:


> i always wonder if sable purchased in russia is cheaper than elsewhere...my sa told me the style wont be good. is it true?


 
I am sorry to say but your say does not know much if she said something like this.  The most expensive kind including Barguzin sable comes only from Russia, the only other place is Canada but it is so much cheaper and the quality/grade and color woud be different.  I am originally from Barguzin sable comes from and was there last year trying to hunt down some pelts for a decent coat.  I was not successful in my search and from research in local stores there was not much in stock in terms of their garment inventory - pricewise I tried on a short jacket with a hood with some minor silver in it with the price tag of $30,000.  If you compare it to a department store, it might sound cheap but when I talked to my furrier, he said he will do the custom coat for me knee-length (with no silver though) for $25,000.  He also said that to buy pelts alone would cost from $17K - $22K (75 pelts at around $400-$450 each).  They go to Russia to buy the pelts in an auction held about 3 times a year and you have to be in the industry to participate.  I think a shorter coat would require around 50 unless you are into boleros.  Here is the picture of what mine woud look like.  I can't believe I've finally took the plunge!

With regards to style, I think a lot of the coats end up in Russia anyways at least judging from what I have seen lately.  In stores that I went to a lof of brands were European and judging by the price tag and scarcity of the material I am pretty sure all the latest trends are taken into account.  Most of the pictures you see in this thread are of Russians and I do not see a problem with style, but some exceptional pieces.  Also I was told last year there were only 70,000 pelts of Barguzin and 150,000 of golden sable for a whole world.  Just makes you think where they end up.


----------



## bprimuslevy

birkin101 said:
			
		

> I am sorry to say but your say does not know much if she said something like this.  The most expensive kind including Barguzin sable comes only from Russia, the only other place is Canada but it is so much cheaper and the quality/grade and color woud be different.  I am originally from Barguzin sable comes from and was there last year trying to hunt down some pelts for a decent coat.  I was not successful in my search and from research in local stores there was not much in stock in terms of their garment inventory - pricewise I tried on a short jacket with a hood with some minor silver in it with the price tag of $30,000.  If you compare it to a department store, it might sound cheap but when I talked to my furrier, he said he will do the custom coat for me knee-length (with no silver though) for $25,000.  He also said that to buy pelts alone would cost from $17K - $22K (75 pelts at around $400-$450 each).  They go to Russia to buy the pelts in an auction held about 3 times a year and you have to be in the industry to participate.  I think a shorter coat would require around 50 unless you are into boleros.  Here is the picture of what mine woud look like.  I can't believe I've finally took the plunge!
> 
> With regards to style, I think a lot of the coats end up in Russia anyways at least judging from what I have seen lately.  In stores that I went to a lof of brands were European and judging by the price tag and scarcity of the material I am pretty sure all the latest trends are taken into account.  Most of the pictures you see in this thread are of Russians and I do not see a problem with style, but some exceptional pieces.  Also I was told last year there were only 70,000 pelts of Barguzin and 150,000 of golden sable for a whole world.  Just makes you think where they end up.



You coat is going to be divine. How much time before it is finished?


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> I am sorry to say but your say does not know much if she said something like this.  The most expensive kind including Barguzin sable comes only from Russia, the only other place is Canada but it is so much cheaper and the quality/grade and color woud be different.  I am originally from Barguzin sable comes from and was there last year trying to hunt down some pelts for a decent coat.  I was not successful in my search and from research in local stores there was not much in stock in terms of their garment inventory - pricewise I tried on a short jacket with a hood with some minor silver in it with the price tag of $30,000.  If you compare it to a department store, it might sound cheap but when I talked to my furrier, he said he will do the custom coat for me knee-length (with no silver though) for $25,000.  He also said that to buy pelts alone would cost from $17K - $22K (75 pelts at around $400-$450 each).  They go to Russia to buy the pelts in an auction held about 3 times a year and you have to be in the industry to participate.  I think a shorter coat would require around 50 unless you are into boleros.  Here is the picture of what mine woud look like.  I can't believe I've finally took the plunge!
> 
> With regards to style, I think a lot of the coats end up in Russia anyways at least judging from what I have seen lately.  In stores that I went to a lof of brands were European and judging by the price tag and scarcity of the material I am pretty sure all the latest trends are taken into account.  Most of the pictures you see in this thread are of Russians and I do not see a problem with style, but some exceptional pieces.  Also I was told last year there were only 70,000 pelts of Barguzin and 150,000 of golden sable for a whole world.  Just makes you think where they end up.



You certainly know your sable Birkin  Thanks for another informative post.


----------



## birkin101

bprimuslevy said:


> You coat is going to be divine. How much time before it is finished?


 
I sure hope so considering it is so expensive, the only suggestion my furrier made to the style is the sleeves. He said it would look better with bell sleeves, he was not too impressed with the cuffs.  I nearly had a heart attack when he gave me a price, I had to go down a few grades - something to do with the amount of silver hair in it ( more of it in the fur, more expensive it gets).  Anyways he quoted me with no silver/gray, but he said if he is able to get it at a good deal he might mix it in with the one I am getting for the same price.  It all depends on how expensive the market is this year.  He goes in February and if that's when he'll get it then the skins get shipped and the coat should be ready around April of this year.  I don't think I will be able to wear it until next winter.


----------



## birkin101

Flip88 said:


> You certainly know your sable Birkin  Thanks for another informative post.


 

I really think you have to be very informed when it comes to such a rare and expensive commodity should I say, I found a lot of people, especially sa's are absolutely clueless when it comes to even such elementary things as telling the Canadian, Barguzin and farm sable apart.  I went to Halt Renfrew recently and was told that silver in sable is a sign of age in the skin - meaning it's old.  How ridiculous is that?  A lot of them think that golden sable is Barguzin and vice versa.  I think I was just getting sick of being constantly misled and confused.  Canadian sable(golden) is actually twice cheaper than Barguzin.


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> I really think you have to be very informed when it comes to such a rare and expensive commodity should I say, I found a lot of people, especially sa's are absolutely clueless when it comes to even such elementary things as telling the Canadian, Barguzin and farm sable apart.  I went to Halt Renfrew recently and was told that silver in sable is a sign of age in the skin - meaning it's old.  How ridiculous is that?  A lot of them think that golden sable is Barguzin and vice versa.  I think I was just getting sick of being constantly misled and confused.  Canadian sable(golden) is actually twice cheaper than Barguzin.



Absolutely! I wish you all the best with your garment too. Good luck.


----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> I am sorry to say but your say does not know much if she said something like this.  The most expensive kind including Barguzin sable comes only from Russia, the only other place is Canada but it is so much cheaper and the quality/grade and color woud be different.  I am originally from Barguzin sable comes from and was there last year trying to hunt down some pelts for a decent coat.  I was not successful in my search and from research in local stores there was not much in stock in terms of their garment inventory - pricewise I tried on a short jacket with a hood with some minor silver in it with the price tag of $30,000.  If you compare it to a department store, it might sound cheap but when I talked to my furrier, he said he will do the custom coat for me knee-length (with no silver though) for $25,000.  He also said that to buy pelts alone would cost from $17K - $22K (75 pelts at around $400-$450 each).  They go to Russia to buy the pelts in an auction held about 3 times a year and you have to be in the industry to participate.  I think a shorter coat would require around 50 unless you are into boleros.  Here is the picture of what mine woud look like.  I can't believe I've finally took the plunge!
> 
> With regards to style, I think a lot of the coats end up in Russia anyways at least judging from what I have seen lately.  In stores that I went to a lof of brands were European and judging by the price tag and scarcity of the material I am pretty sure all the latest trends are taken into account.  Most of the pictures you see in this thread are of Russians and I do not see a problem with style, but some exceptional pieces.  Also I was told last year there were only 70,000 pelts of Barguzin and 150,000 of golden sable for a whole world.  Just makes you think where they end up.



 so happy for you and the coat pictured is one of my favourites in this great thread, classic, timeless, tasteful and sensual, having one made is definitely the way to go


----------



## birkin101

Will report back once I get my hands on it.


----------



## ling0882434

wow, it's a great deal! i am still quite clue less about sable, haha...what color is the barguzin sable? is it different color from golden and more rare? Thanks!



birkin101 said:


> I am sorry to say but your say does not know much if she said something like this.  The most expensive kind including Barguzin sable comes only from Russia, the only other place is Canada but it is so much cheaper and the quality/grade and color woud be different.  I am originally from Barguzin sable comes from and was there last year trying to hunt down some pelts for a decent coat.  I was not successful in my search and from research in local stores there was not much in stock in terms of their garment inventory - pricewise I tried on a short jacket with a hood with some minor silver in it with the price tag of $30,000.  If you compare it to a department store, it might sound cheap but when I talked to my furrier, he said he will do the custom coat for me knee-length (with no silver though) for $25,000.  He also said that to buy pelts alone would cost from $17K - $22K (75 pelts at around $400-$450 each).  They go to Russia to buy the pelts in an auction held about 3 times a year and you have to be in the industry to participate.  I think a shorter coat would require around 50 unless you are into boleros.  Here is the picture of what mine woud look like.  I can't believe I've finally took the plunge!
> 
> With regards to style, I think a lot of the coats end up in Russia anyways at least judging from what I have seen lately.  In stores that I went to a lof of brands were European and judging by the price tag and scarcity of the material I am pretty sure all the latest trends are taken into account.  Most of the pictures you see in this thread are of Russians and I do not see a problem with style, but some exceptional pieces.  Also I was told last year there were only 70,000 pelts of Barguzin and 150,000 of golden sable for a whole world.  Just makes you think where they end up.


----------



## birkin101

It's dark ashy brown, exactly like on the picture I previously attached.


----------



## birkin101

similar to this one as well


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> similar to this one as well



So luxurious ....... love it!


----------



## birkin101

few more


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> few more



A trio of sables ...... Treble drool


----------



## Flip88

Dennis Basso


----------



## Flip88

Joan in sable.


----------



## bifurlover

You carry a fox stole while wearing a sable coat....wow


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^


----------



## birkin101

same coat on


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> same coat on



Looks amazing on. Simply amazing.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I didn't even know what this was until Dec. I was picking up my fur coat and saw this gorgeous coat. When I asked what it was, I was told RS. Price: $89k. I think the coat is now on sale for $39k. I saw another similar one at NM yesterday and it was also around $39k. So I think that is about the price for that fur because they are all on sale now.


----------



## Flip88

Allisonfaye said:
			
		

> I didn't even know what this was until Dec. I was picking up my fur coat and saw this gorgeous coat. When I asked what it was, I was told RS. Price: $89k. I think the coat is now on sale for $39k. I saw another similar one at NM yesterday and it was also around $39k. So I think that is about the price for that fur because they are all on sale now.



Fabulous discounts. I swear if I had that money I would, for sure, get one. A saving of $40k .....


----------



## meluvs2shop

Flip88 said:


> Dennis Basso



*Birkin*, congratulations on your coat! I can't wait to see photos. I love fur! Right now I really want a shearling coat. 

Do you recommend Dennis Basso? What's your opinion on his furs?


----------



## Perfect Day

I certainly don't have the knowledge that Birkin has but I believe Basso makes top end furs incredibly well. They are pretty much as good as it gets I believe.


----------



## birkinkellylove

ladies, I am looking at buying either a mink or a sable (the darker version) could you please explain to me the differences/pro's/con's as I am a learner buyer! thanks so much


----------



## birkin101

I really like this one.


----------



## birkin101

meluvs2shop said:


> *Birkin*, congratulations on your coat! I can't wait to see photos. I love fur! Right now I really want a shearling coat.
> 
> Do you recommend Dennis Basso? What's your opinion on his furs?


 
You can't go wrong with him, it's a well known brand in the furland as well as Helen Yarmak.  The only problem is you would pay more for the name, but if there is a good discount definitely go for it.  I love shearlings as well, I found a beautiful short one from Allsaints for $1,500, but ended up buying 2 from Burberry (long and short - both were on sale for the same price).  Last year Burberry had a gorgeous knee-length coat that was leather and toscana shearling.  I missed it unfortunately.


----------



## papertiger

meluvs2shop said:


> *Birkin*, congratulations on your coat! I can't wait to see photos. I love fur! Right now I really want a *shearling* coat.
> 
> Do you recommend Dennis Basso? What's your opinion on his furs?



For shearling go for Joseph or Rizal of Paris, you won't regret it


----------



## papertiger

birkinkellylove said:


> ladies, I am looking at buying either a mink or a sable (the darker version) could you please explain to me the differences/pro's/con's as I am a learner buyer! thanks so much



If you do a search there are many threads on this, just looking through this exemplary one should also help you.

Sable is not for everybody but it's the lightest, softest and warmest of all the furs. It has long silky guard hairs over very soft under-hairs. Because of the length of the fur it can look bulky if the coat is not designed carefully. If you look at the prices for a sable in this thread I think you will understand the importance of not rushing into buying one without knowing exactly what you want and what constitutes a good one (info also within this thread). 

A mink is a GREAT option at a relively good price but buy from a furrier and not a dept store with a name, you can buy better for less money and strike up a relationship with someone who will be cleaning and storing your coat for the next 20 years (hopefully). Firstly find a colour that works for you, sounds like you like darker colours but demi-buff (my fave) mahogany or 'black' are the classic. Go for a female mink unless you want it sheared (for extra sleekness and lightness - great option too if you don't want to show you are wearing the real thing). Next length, full length is great for the evening or shrugging on everyday if you are average-tall and have attitude, go for knee-length or stroller for all-round versatility. Now is the time to buy off-the-peg mink because they should be on sale. Someone wrote a great 'things to look out for' for minks on another thread - just do a search on minks but basically buying from a good independent furrier outside of buying a Fendi, Basco, Hockley etc it's like buying a house, the more you pay the better the coat should be, they should even be able to custom make you one to suit if you don't mind buying out of sale.

You could also buy a less expensive martin (family) fur like a fisher. They are the same family as a sable and brown in colour. That way you get some of the benifits of sable without the only drawback (the price). Another option is to buy a mink with sable collar and/or cuffs which will give you the sleekness of mink with extra warmth and an extra touch of luxury. 

Sable, fisher and mink are fairly durable and should last years if kept properly. However, although people don't bother cleaning and storing their minks from year to year it would be 'criminal' not to look after a sable by the book.

I have not been able to find an affordable sable jacket or coat that I consider not to be a compromise and would rather wait until I can afford to buy what I want rather than what's 'left'. In other words I'd like to do what Birkin is doing  I do have sable scarves and stoles (at the beginning of this thread) great for evening and extra warmth with whatever I'm wearing. I don't wear them with my minks but people do (I suppose it's like having a removable collar). 

I dont want to put you off but unless you have your heart set on a sable and nothing else I would suggest buying a perfect, classic mink first and then 'upgrading' when you are ready


----------



## birkinkellylove

^Thank you very much for your helpful response! it has raised a lot of thoughts. I am going to look tommorrow at a store and will see what they have in and out of the sale, I feel I might come back with a black mink at this rate , I like the idea of a mink first as an introduction to fur. I know they have mink/sable in store as I phoned today.


----------



## meluvs2shop

birkin101 said:


> You can't go wrong with him, it's a well known brand in the furland as well as Helen Yarmak.  The only problem is you would pay more for the name, but if there is a good discount definitely go for it.  I love shearlings as well, I found a beautiful short one from Allsaints for $1,500, but ended up buying 2 from Burberry (long and short - both were on sale for the same price).  Last year Burberry had a gorgeous knee-length coat that was leather and toscana shearling.  I missed it unfortunately.



Oh I love Allsaints! I want a short shearling too bc I'm
petite. Shorter ones that are not dated looking are hard to find. Did you see it in the stores in Europe? Is it online? I live in the US so finding a store that carries Allsaints is a bit tricky for me.



papertiger said:


> For shearling go for Joseph or Rizal of Paris, you won't regret it



Ty! I'm going to look into them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Terrific info here! 



papertiger said:


> If you do a search there are many threads on this, just looking through this exemplary one should also help you.
> 
> Sable is not for everybody but it's the lightest, softest and warmest of all the furs. It has long silky guard hairs over very soft under-hairs. Because of the length of the fur it can look bulky if the coat is not designed carefully. If you look at the prices for a sable in this thread I think you will understand the importance of not rushing into buying one without knowing exactly what you want and what constitutes a good one (info also within this thread).
> 
> A mink is a GREAT option at a relively good price but buy from a furrier and not a dept store with a name, you can buy better for less money and strike up a relationship with someone who will be cleaning and storing your coat for the next 20 years (hopefully). Firstly find a colour that works for you, sounds like you like darker colours but demi-buff (my fave) mahogany or 'black' are the classic. Go for a female mink unless you want it sheared (for extra sleekness and lightness - great option too if you don't want to show you are wearing the real thing). Next length, full length is great for the evening or shrugging on everyday if you are average-tall and have attitude, go for knee-length or stroller for all-round versatility. Now is the time to buy off-the-peg mink because they should be on sale. Someone wrote a great 'things to look out for' for minks on another thread - just do a search on minks but basically buying from a good independent furrier outside of buying a Fendi, Basco, Hockley etc it's like buying a house, the more you pay the better the coat should be, they should even be able to custom make you one to suit if you don't mind buying out of sale.
> 
> You could also buy a less expensive martin (family) fur like a fisher. They are the same family as a sable and brown in colour. That way you get some of the benifits of sable without the only drawback (the price). Another option is to buy a mink with sable collar and/or cuffs which will give you the sleekness of mink with extra warmth and an extra touch of luxury.
> 
> Sable, fisher and mink are fairly durable and should last years if kept properly. However, although people don't bother cleaning and storing their minks from year to year it would be 'criminal' not to look after a sable by the book.
> 
> I have not been able to find an affordable sable jacket or coat that I consider not to be a compromise and would rather wait until I can afford to buy what I want rather than what's 'left'. In other words I'd like to do what Birkin is doing  I do have sable scarves and stoles (at the beginning of this thread) great for evening and extra warmth with whatever I'm wearing. I don't wear them with my minks but people do (I suppose it's like having a removable collar).
> 
> I dont want to put you off but unless you have your heart set on a sable and nothing else I would suggest buying a perfect, classic mink first and then 'upgrading' when you are ready


----------



## papertiger

birkinkellylove said:


> ^Thank you very much for your helpful response! it has raised a lot of thoughts. I am going to look tommorrow at a store and will see what they have in and out of the sale, I feel I might come back with a black mink at this rate , I like the idea of a mink first as an introduction to fur. I know they have mink/sable in store as I phoned today.





meluvs2shop said:


> Terrific info here!




Very happy to have helped. 

Actally,  I re-read my post and it does sound as though I was speeding. This thread makes me much too excited


----------



## birkin101

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh I love Allsaints! I want a short shearling too bc I'm
> petite. Shorter ones that are not dated looking are hard to find. Did you see it in the stores in Europe? Is it online? I live in the US so finding a store that carries Allsaints is a bit tricky for me.
> 
> 
> I originally saw it in Miami store (same goes for me as I am live in Canada), but I know you can shop online.... This was actually the first time I even heard of the brand, but they definitely have some good stuff!


----------



## Flip88

birkinkellylove said:
			
		

> ^Thank you very much for your helpful response! it has raised a lot of thoughts. I am going to look tommorrow at a store and will see what they have in and out of the sale, I feel I might come back with a black mink at this rate , I like the idea of a mink first as an introduction to fur. I know they have mink/sable in store as I phoned today.



Good luck! I have mink down as the perfect 'starter fur'. 

Jospeh indeed do super shearlings ITA.


----------



## Flip88

In fact I think we should start a thread for 'other' furs, i.e. Not sable and chinchilla. Firstly because I adore fur and secondly not everyone can afford such top end furs such as sable and chinchilla. I was going to start one called 'think mink' but I am thinking a 'catch all' thread might be better unless you feel it would be better to deviate topics within these threads? 

Any ideas?


----------



## birkinkellylove

^great idea! I would like to see another thread or possibly a mink thread?

I returned with a top brand black mink very soft and shiny I liked sable very much also. I ended up choosing between a high end mink or a lesser known branded sable which was a little "boxy" in cut (the sable was priced a little higher than the mink I bought).

The advice here really helped when I was instore actually trying out various furs.


----------



## Flip88

birkinkellylove said:


> ^great idea! I would like to see another thread or possibly a mink thread?
> 
> I returned with a top brand black mink very soft and shiny I liked sable very much also. I ended up choosing between a high end mink or a lesser known branded sable which was a little "boxy" in cut (the sable was priced a little higher than the mink I bought).
> 
> The advice here really helped when I was instore actually trying out various furs.



Congratulations  - I hope you love it!!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

Flip88 said:


> Good luck! I have mink down as the perfect 'starter fur'.
> 
> Jospeh indeed do super shearlings ITA.


 
I've started with mink as well a few years back and since then have outgrown it slightly.  I think it's still great for some dressy/casual occasions, but sable is so much more luxurious and also more of a statement piece of clothing.


----------



## birkin101

Flip88 said:


> In fact I think we should start a thread for 'other' furs, i.e. Not sable and chinchilla. Firstly because I adore fur and secondly not everyone can afford such top end furs such as sable and chinchilla. I was going to start one called 'think mink' but I am thinking a 'catch all' thread might be better unless you feel it would be better to deviate topics within these threads?
> 
> Any ideas?


 
I think  mink thread is a great idea, but if you mix it with the other furs it might get confusing for people.  Just my opinion.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> I think  mink thread is a great idea, but if you mix it with the other furs it might get confusing for people.  Just my opinion.



Yes, fair point. When I get back on my PC I shall start the thread 'Think Mink' - unless anybody wishes to beat me to it (feel free!).


----------



## bifurlover

Please let us know when you've done that


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Yes, fair point. When I get back on my PC I shall start the thread 'Think Mink' - unless anybody wishes to beat me to it (feel free!).


----------



## VictoriaD

Sable Coats....


----------



## VictoriaD

Sables...


----------



## papertiger

VictoriaD said:


> Sable Coats....



Love the sable, third pic down


----------



## Flip88

an array of luxury


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Perfect Day

Does anybody know why sable did not fearure very much (or at all???) during NYFW? It seems such a shame that it wasn't on show.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Perfect Day said:


> Does anybody know why sable did not fearure very much (or at all???) during NYFW? It seems such a shame that it wasn't on show.


 Dennis Basso's show was at 12:00 today. I wonder if he may have had sable on his runway.  I can't wait to see photos.  I've seen some fur in the collections, mainly fox I think.  NYFW still has a couple of days left, there could still be some sable pieces coming.

ETA: Oops! Dennis Basso is at 3:00 PM.


----------



## Flip88

Whitney Houston (God Bless Her Soul)


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Flip88

Woven sable.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


> .



A beautiful fur but I don't like the outfit at all.  The shoes ???? Not for me but, as I say, beautiful fur.


----------



## Perfect Day

Mika Mimi Tanaka in sable.

Thanks for and credit to IFFAH


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Prada_Princess

Hoping that sable trim counts


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## mlemee

birkin101 said:


> .




That sable is too sexy!


----------



## mlemee

papertiger said:


> If you do a search there are many threads on this, just looking through this exemplary one should also help you.
> 
> Sable is not for everybody but it's the lightest, softest and warmest of all the furs. It has long silky guard hairs over very soft under-hairs. Because of the length of the fur it can look bulky if the coat is not designed carefully. If you look at the prices for a sable in this thread I think you will understand the importance of not rushing into buying one without knowing exactly what you want and what constitutes a good one (info also within this thread).
> 
> A mink is a GREAT option at a relively good price but buy from a furrier and not a dept store with a name, you can buy better for less money and strike up a relationship with someone who will be cleaning and storing your coat for the next 20 years (hopefully). Firstly find a colour that works for you, sounds like you like darker colours but demi-buff (my fave) mahogany or 'black' are the classic. Go for a female mink unless you want it sheared (for extra sleekness and lightness - great option too if you don't want to show you are wearing the real thing). Next length, full length is great for the evening or shrugging on everyday if you are average-tall and have attitude, go for knee-length or stroller for all-round versatility. Now is the time to buy off-the-peg mink because they should be on sale. Someone wrote a great 'things to look out for' for minks on another thread - just do a search on minks but basically buying from a good independent furrier outside of buying a Fendi, Basco, Hockley etc it's like buying a house, the more you pay the better the coat should be, they should even be able to custom make you one to suit if you don't mind buying out of sale.
> 
> You could also buy a less expensive martin (family) fur like a fisher. They are the same family as a sable and brown in colour. That way you get some of the benifits of sable without the only drawback (the price). Another option is to buy a mink with sable collar and/or cuffs which will give you the sleekness of mink with extra warmth and an extra touch of luxury.
> 
> Sable, fisher and mink are fairly durable and should last years if kept properly. However, although people don't bother cleaning and storing their minks from year to year it would be 'criminal' not to look after a sable by the book.
> 
> I have not been able to find an affordable sable jacket or coat that I consider not to be a compromise and would rather wait until I can afford to buy what I want rather than what's 'left'. In other words I'd like to do what Birkin is doing  I do have sable scarves and stoles (at the beginning of this thread) great for evening and extra warmth with whatever I'm wearing. I don't wear them with my minks but people do (I suppose it's like having a removable collar).
> 
> I dont want to put you off but unless you have your heart set on a sable and nothing else I would suggest buying a perfect, classic mink first and then 'upgrading' when you are ready



Great advice!! I have a few minks and a chinchilla but after seeing Tamara ecclestone in her Milady Paris Russian Sable, I'm desperate for one. They're so luxurious


----------



## Prada_Princess

mlemee said:


> Great advice!! I have a few minks and a chinchilla but after seeing Tamara ecclestone in her Milady Paris Russian Sable, I'm desperate for one. They're so luxurious



Indeed - I am desperate too sadly my bank manager might not agree with my desire!  Feel free to post some pics of your chinchilla btw - we would love to see it


----------



## bifurlover

Did the mink thread ever get started?



mlemee said:


> Great advice!! I have a few minks and a chinchilla but after seeing Tamara ecclestone in her Milady Paris Russian Sable, I'm desperate for one. They're so luxurious


----------



## Prada_Princess

another


----------



## Prada_Princess

more sable - doesn't viewing these pictures just make you want to rush out and buy one?


----------



## bifurlover

Prada_Princess said:


> another


Love this one...glorious fur


----------



## bifurlover

Here, here!!!



mlemee said:


> That sable is too sexy!


----------



## Julide

What colour is this? Is it dyed? It so unusual. I like the charcoal tones to it!!


----------



## birkin101

http://spletnik.ru/look/editorial/31643-skazochnaya_fotosessiya_ulyany_sergeenko.html


----------



## Perfect Day

Julide said:
			
		

> What colour is this? Is it dyed? It so unusual. I like the charcoal tones to it!!



Yes, I see what you mean about the coloring. Im not sure if it dyed though - I like it too. 

I wonder whether sable will feature at Paris Fashion Week? For me the best sables seen at this years FW were from Dennis Basso at New York FW.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Some pics I came across.


----------



## bifurlover

That first one is the ultimate in luxury, glass, glamour and sex appeal...incredible  





Prada_Princess said:


> Some pics I came across.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> ,



The all white suit with matching shoes ..... Crikey!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## bifurlover

Beautiful ladies in Sable..the Queen of furs


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Prada_Princess

More "if I hit lotto" ideas


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Flip88

Such gorgeous furs.

Thanks for more pics Birkin.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## birkin101

more


----------



## Perfect Day

The fur in the 3rd picture is breath-taking! She wears it so well too. The color fits perfectly with her dress and hair. I love that look of a fur coat which is longer than the dress worn underneath too.


----------



## Flip88

Rachel Zoe in a Golden Sable Caplet.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

Star Jones is always hanging around Dennis Basso! I wonder what discount she gets??


----------



## birkin101




----------



## PrincessPout

If anyone knows, who are the best furriers in Russia?


----------



## Perfect Day

PrincessPout said:
			
		

> If anyone knows, who are the best furriers in Russia?



Ive never been but I hear it is flooded with top furriers. Helen Yarmak is regarded as a top Russian furrier. 

People might be better placed to help if you say which city you are visiting.

Also, as you have posted the question in the sable thread, can we assume you are looking to buy a sable? Will we get out first "sable reveal"? 

http://www.helenyarmak.com/


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## PrincessPout

Perfect Day said:


> Ive never been but I hear it is flooded with top furriers. Helen Yarmak is regarded as a top Russian furrier.
> 
> People might be better placed to help if you say which city you are visiting.
> 
> Also, as you have posted the question in the sable thread, can we assume you are looking to buy a sable? Will we get out first "sable reveal"?
> 
> http://www.helenyarmak.com/



Thanks so much for the reply. I wish I could say yes, but no. I really love to look at furs but I where I live the weather isn't so harsh that I need fur. Maybe one day I'll buy one for the heck of it or I'll move to a place where I need one, but right now it would only hang in the closet.


----------



## PrincessPout

Perfect Day said:


> Ive never been but I hear it is flooded with top furriers. Helen Yarmak is regarded as a top Russian furrier.
> 
> People might be better placed to help if you say which city you are visiting.
> 
> Also, as you have posted the question in the sable thread, can we assume you are looking to buy a sable? Will we get out first "sable reveal"?
> 
> http://www.helenyarmak.com/




Sorry I hit reply before I put the rest, (being all fast lol). I have a friend whose visiting Moscow and Saint Petersburg, she lives in NY. She's definitely on the hunt for fur, so I'm looking for some nice places to tell her of.


----------



## Flip88

PrincessPout said:
			
		

> If anyone knows, who are the best furriers in Russia?



Yes, warmer climates do have distinct disadvantages! Similarly I have not been to Russia but many of my friends have (and returned with furs). Furriers are plentiful over there for sure. Helen Yarmak is a well respected furrier.

Hope your friend has success and such a shame we don't get a "sable reveal"  unless of course she brings you a nice gift back for your research efforts


----------



## Perfect Day

Sorry to hear there will not be a "sable reveal". Given you are in a warmer climate a sable coat would be completely inappropriate I agree. .... a sable vest on the other hand.....  some of the ones posted in this thread are amazing!

I have found this link too which might help.

http://mexa-ekaterina.com/shops/

I realy hope your friend has success in her mission, please let us know how she gets on! 




			
				PrincessPout said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the reply. I wish I could say yes, but no. I really love to look at furs but I where I live the weather isn't so harsh that I need fur. Maybe one day I'll buy one for the heck of it or I'll move to a place where I need one, but right now it would only hang in the closet.


----------



## Perfect Day

Breath taking sable


----------



## Perfect Day

Sable scarf


----------



## Flip88

The long sable fur is so lush. I bet she felt a million dollars in that coat.


----------



## bifurlover

OMG...that is magnificent!  



Perfect Day said:


> Breath taking sable


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

Who am I to question the outfit of a sable owning (Russian?) socialite but the vest doesn't seem to work with her outfit?

The sables are however lovely of course.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

Whilsy I love her sable, I cant decide whether I like her outfit. Is it a case of "too much"?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

another


----------



## Flip88




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

Wow, thay is a serious sable!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

VB in sable?? If I had her funds sable would be feauturing in my closet for certain.


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Beckham has some beautiful furs. She does not tend to go for the typical ones however. I dont think Ive seen her in mink, chinchilla or sable (apart from this picture which is an Ad).


----------



## bifurlover

You're right about.  She tends to go for furs that are enhanced with dyes and different shapes.  Personally, I don't like those furs at all but I am curious if most here prefer simpler furs as opposed to dyed/modified furs.  Sable is gorgeous because it is full and luxurious in appearance.  What I would refer to the more "fashionable" furs hold very little appeal for me.  Full lengh, huge sleeves and collars and simple are the furs for me...sable or any others for that matter.



Flip88 said:


> Victoria Beckham has some beautiful furs. She does not tend to go for the typical ones however. I dont think Ive seen her in mink, chinchilla or sable (apart from this picture which is an Ad).


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Flip88

Pure class. It seems odd to suggest a sable with say jeans but I would think some of the sable jackets could even be worn as semi-formal attire.


----------



## Perfect Day

more


----------



## Perfect Day

another from Furs of Mayfair (London).  A very fine furrier I might add!

http://www.fursofmayfair.com/home.cfm?a=en&b=collection&c=coats


----------



## Perfect Day

more sable with a touch of Astrakhan


----------



## Flip88

A touch of Hermes


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

Am pretty sure this is sable.


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes Prada, I think you are correct in thinking it is sable.


----------



## Prada_Princess

What a beautiful model!  ID anyone?

The fur is Carolina Herrera


----------



## Flip88

Sable Barguzinsky.

http://ertongroup.com/category/campaign/


----------



## Perfect Day

The 'ErtonGroup' website contains some lovely furs by the way. Good post and, as always, specacular sable!


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## william_st_girl

God I adore sable fur... I so hope to afford one one day!!! Loved spending 20mins looking through these pics and just thinking YUM... and OOOOO how beautiful. I love its luxuary!


----------



## Perfect Day

Lindsay Lohan in sable is this???


----------



## william_st_girl

Again wow... LOVE that fur!


----------



## Prada_Princess

So extravagant and beautiful!


----------



## william_st_girl

DEFO my ultimate coat want in life!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Perfect Day said:


> Lindsay Lohan in sable is this???



For her made for tv movie.


----------



## Flip88

I would love that coat! I wonder whether she got it keep it if it was part of her filming wardrobe? It reminds me of when Sharon Stone got to keep all her clothes from Casino.


----------



## Flip88

More yummy sable


----------



## Perfect Day

First 2 pics from Mele, furrier (Italian Furrier)


----------



## Perfect Day

Silvie van der Vaart looking HOT


----------



## Flip88

Or is that mink rather than sable?  I'm not sure tbh.


----------



## Flip88

I'm now sure..... Sable.


----------



## bifurlover

Enjoy fellow adorers!


----------



## Flip88

PrincessPout said:
			
		

> Sorry I hit reply before I put the rest, (being all fast lol). I have a friend whose visiting Moscow and Saint Petersburg, she lives in NY. She's definitely on the hunt for fur, so I'm looking for some nice places to tell her of.



How did you get on in Russia? Success? 

Meanwhile....  At Basso FW12/13


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## william_st_girl

^ I do prefer the darker Sable...


----------



## Prada_Princess

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> ^ I do prefer the darker Sable...



I keep changing my mind between darker and lighter actually.  I need to be more Deciceive or maybe then again...  

The last fur is beautiful although I thought people would only wear sable as a special occasion fur rather than 'pop it on and nip outside'  garment.  The last outfit seems to imply it is being used for that situation.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> I keep changing my mind between darker and lighter actually.  I need to be more Deciceive or maybe then again...
> 
> The last fur is beautiful although I thought people would only wear sable as a special occasion fur rather than 'pop it on and nip outside'  garment.  The last outfit seems to imply it is being used for that situation.



I have a blonde sable but I prefer dark.  As to whether sable is dressy or casual, it depends on the wearer's attitude more than anything.


----------



## william_st_girl

uwsgirl2004 said:


> I have a blonde sable but I prefer dark. As to whether sable is dressy or casual, it depends on the wearer's attitude more than anything.


 
I'd totally agree and I guess the actual coat/ jacket itself! Certainly if I ever buy myself a shorter dark one I'll be wearing it out casual with just jeans. In fact i'd only buy one if I could dress it up and down as I'd want that flexability for my money!

You got plans to buy a dark one too? You must post a pic of your blonde one!


----------



## uwsgirl2004

william_st_girl said:


> I'd totally agree and I guess the actual coat/ jacket itself! Certainly if I ever buy myself a shorter dark one I'll be wearing it out casual with just jeans. In fact i'd only buy one if I could dress it up and down as I'd want that flexability for my money!
> 
> You got plans to buy a dark one too? You must post a pic of your blonde one!



I dont have any plan to buy a dark sable in the short term, but you never know!  I have 5 major fur coats currently (white mink jacket, long brown mink, fashion black mink long, ermine glamour style long, and the blonde sable jacket) and i rotate through them in the winter.  I live in NYC so they definitely help in the winter.  I prefer mink for city living because it's more durable.  I can wear shoulder bags without worrying about fur loss.  I also prefer mink b/c the coat looks less "furry" and hence more low-key (I take the subway).   A dark sable would be very nice but for now i'm happy with what i have.  =)


----------



## Prada_Princess

uwsgirl2004 said:
			
		

> I dont have any plan to buy a dark sable in the short term, but you never know!  I have 5 major fur coats currently (white mink jacket, long brown mink, fashion black mink long, ermine glamour style long, and the blonde sable jacket) and i rotate through them in the winter.  I live in NYC so they definitely help in the winter.  I prefer mink for city living because it's more durable.  I can wear shoulder bags without worrying about fur loss.  I also prefer mink b/c the coat looks less "furry" and hence more low-key (I take the subway).   A dark sable would be very nice but for now i'm happy with what i have.  =)



Sounds like a great collection you have there!


----------



## uwsgirl2004

william_st_girl

Here is my ermine... it's my favorite... but due to its glamorous style i do not get to wear it often. I style it with a wide belt.  Sorry for the messy room, I was in the middle of cleaning my guest bedroom.  

Prada_princess

Thank you!


----------



## Flip88

uwsgirl2004 said:
			
		

> william_st_girl
> 
> Here is my ermine... it's my favorite... but due to its glamorous style i do not get to wear it often. I style it with a wide belt.  Sorry for the messy room, I was in the middle of cleaning my guest bedroom.
> 
> Prada_princess
> 
> Thank you!



Wow,  I bet you feel so glamorous in that fur.  I've never worn Ermine myself.  Looks great on you.  I'd love to see your sable and other furs,  sounds like you have accumulated some fab ones!


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Flip88 said:


> Wow,  I bet you feel so glamorous in that fur.  I've never worn Ermine myself.  Looks great on you.  I'd love to see your sable and other furs,  sounds like you have accumulated some fab ones!



flip88 - The ermine is indeed very glamorous! I purchased it b/c i loved its color, cut, and lightness... and after i bought it i did more research on the fur, supposedly ermine is a fur for the royalty.  I wore this coat shopping on fifth avenue with my husband... and every store we went into we were treated like royals.  LOL.  

I found a pic of my white mink.... this was the first real fur coat I purchased about 4 years ago... will always have a special place in my heart and closet... from j mendel... a true workhorse.


----------



## Flip88

uwsgirl2004 said:
			
		

> flip88 - The ermine is indeed very glamorous! I purchased it b/c i loved its color, cut, and lightness... and after i bought it i did more research on the fur, supposedly ermine is a fur for the royalty.  I wore this coat shopping on fifth avenue with my husband... and every store we went into we were treated like royals.  LOL.
> 
> I found a pic of my white mink.... this was the first real fur coat I purchased about 4 years ago... will always have a special place in my heart and closet... from j mendel... a true workhorse.



Wow!  Both furs are gorgeous. I'm loving your white mink, it suits you perfectly.  Mendel works magic with furs. 

Ermine incidentally has been the choice of fur for royalty for centuries.  Ermine was symbolic of "beauty and purity" and your coat is FAB!


----------



## william_st_girl

uwsgirl2004 said:


> flip88 - The ermine is indeed very glamorous! I purchased it b/c i loved its color, cut, and lightness... and after i bought it i did more research on the fur, supposedly ermine is a fur for the royalty. I wore this coat shopping on fifth avenue with my husband... and every store we went into we were treated like royals. LOL.
> 
> I found a pic of my white mink.... this was the first real fur coat I purchased about 4 years ago... will always have a special place in my heart and closet... from j mendel... a true workhorse.


 
Oh I soooo know what you mean about fur making you feel like royalty! I adore that warm cosy feeling of opulance I get when wearing fur! 

Not sable but here is my fur coats


----------



## Flip88

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> Oh I soooo know what you mean about fur making you feel like royalty! I adore that warm cosy feeling of opulance I get when wearing fur!
> 
> Not sable but here is my fur coats



They are also lovely.  Is that a white fox jacket?  Those things are the warmest ever! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

william_st_girl said:


> Oh I soooo know what you mean about fur making you feel like royalty! I adore that warm cosy feeling of opulance I get when wearing fur!
> 
> Not sable but here is my fur coats



Your furs are absolutely gorgeous... and so are you!!!

Just to clarify - i dont mean to imply wearing the fur made me feel like royalty... what i said was while wearing it, others treated us like royalty - which was ridiculous.   After that, I've only wore the ermine once.  That's why I prefer mink... it's less hairy and when people ask, I just say it's synthetic.  I'm pretty low key unless i need to dress up... and in winter i just throw on a fur coat over whatever i happen to be wearing.


----------



## Prada_Princess

uwsgirl2004 said:


> william_st_girl
> 
> Here is my ermine... it's my favorite... but due to its glamorous style i do not get to wear it often. I style it with a wide belt.  Sorry for the messy room, I was in the middle of cleaning my guest bedroom.
> 
> Prada_princess
> 
> Thank you!



Wow!!  It really is beautiful! If I wore that I would instantly feel like a million dollars! There have been previous posts commenting how, what you wear, gets you treated differently.  Your mink is also just divine.


----------



## Prada_Princess

william_st_girl said:


> Oh I soooo know what you mean about fur making you feel like royalty! I adore that warm cosy feeling of opulance I get when wearing fur!
> 
> Not sable but here is my fur coats



They are lovely!  Your grey mink I especially like.  The last one looks very exotic, is it dyed rabbit?  Very nice indeed.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Prada_Princess said:


> Wow!!  It really is beautiful! If I wore that I would instantly feel like a million dollars! There have been previous posts commenting how, what you wear, gets you treated differently.  Your mink is also just divine.





Flip88 said:


> Wow!  Both furs are gorgeous. I'm loving your white mink, it suits you perfectly.  Mendel works magic with furs.
> 
> Ermine incidentally has been the choice of fur for royalty for centuries.  Ermine was symbolic of "beauty and purity" and your coat is FAB!



Flip88, P_P - thank you both... we've had some excellent sales in NYC these last few years so I was able to build a small collection.


----------



## Prada_Princess

uwsgirl2004 said:
			
		

> Flip88, P_P - thank you both... we've had some excellent sales in NYC these last few years so I was able to build a small collection.



I'm just jealous you live in a city with not just a furrier but a whole "fur district"! I guess the economy is such that bargains are to be had on such items.  Just a shame that the Russian oligarchs will claim most of the sable!


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Prada_Princess said:


> I'm just jealous you live in a city with not just a furrier but a whole "fur district"! I guess the economy is such that bargains are to be had on such items.  Just a shame that the Russian oligarchs will claim most of the sable!


 
As i was looking over the delicious sable photos on this thread... you're so right PP!!! The Russian elites have claimed all of the best sable.  What i find in the best boutiques in NYC hardly compares in terms of "fluffiness".


----------



## mlemee

uwsgirl2004 said:


> william_st_girl
> 
> Here is my ermine... it's my favorite... but due to its glamorous style i do not get to wear it often.
> Thank you!


You look Dynasty fabulous! I love fur and a woman in fur! I want to get mine out now and play!!


uwsgirl2004 said:


> I found a pic of my white mink.... this was the first real fur coat I purchased about 4 years ago... will always have a special place in my heart and closet... from j mendel... a true workhorse.


J Mendel does the BEST furs! Love white mink.


william_st_girl said:


> Oh I soooo know what you mean about fur making you feel like royalty! I adore that warm cosy feeling of opulance I get when wearing fur!
> 
> Not sable but here is my fur coats



Ooh, girl, I love the grey stole and leopard coat on you. Stylish.


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> A touch of Hermes



Dont even want THINK how much that must cost!


----------



## mlemee

Perfect Day said:


> another from Furs of Mayfair (London).  A very fine furrier I might add!
> 
> http://www.fursofmayfair.com/home.cfm?a=en&b=collection&c=coats



Totally agree with that. They store my furs and really nice people.


----------



## mlemee

Prada_Princess said:


> VB in sable?? If I had her funds sable would be feauturing in my closet for certain.





Flip88 said:


> Victoria Beckham has some beautiful furs. She does not tend to go for the typical ones however. I dont think Ive seen her in mink, chinchilla or sable (apart from this picture which is an Ad).





bifurlover said:


> You're right about.  She tends to go for furs that are enhanced with dyes and different shapes.



I think it's because she is such a public figure and maybe doesn't want to be seen wearing the 'real, head turning' furs. Even if you have no idea about furs, a pleb on the street can tell that mink, chinchilla and sable are trappings of wealth.
Also, I think I read somewhere that she doesn't wear real fur which she was quickly lambasted for in the dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Perfect Day

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> Oh I soooo know what you mean about fur making you feel like royalty! I adore that warm cosy feeling of opulance I get when wearing fur!
> 
> Not sable but here is my fur coats



Beautiful!  All of them.  Just chic beyond belief!


----------



## Perfect Day

uwsgirl2004 said:
			
		

> flip88 - The ermine is indeed very glamorous! I purchased it b/c i loved its color, cut, and lightness... and after i bought it i did more research on the fur, supposedly ermine is a fur for the royalty.  I wore this coat shopping on fifth avenue with my husband... and every store we went into we were treated like royals.  LOL.
> 
> I found a pic of my white mink.... this was the first real fur coat I purchased about 4 years ago... will always have a special place in my heart and closet... from j mendel... a true workhorse.



Gorgeous,  the ermine especially.  I love a fur that is totally 'glam'.  That's what furs are supposed to be IMO.  Has the ermine stood the test of time?  I.e.  Is the fur durable?


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Perfect Day said:


> Gorgeous,  the ermine especially.  I love a fur that is totally 'glam'.  That's what furs are supposed to be IMO.  Has the ermine stood the test of time?  I.e.  Is the fur durable?



The ermine has fared well, although i haven't had it for that long.  The hair is soft and not very long- the durability is somewhere between mink and chinchilla.


----------



## Prada_Princess

uwsgirl2004 said:


> The ermine has fared well, although i haven't had it for that long.  The hair is soft and not very long- the durability is somewhere between mink and chinchilla.



I trust that you will care for it well (do you store your furs in cold storage?).


----------



## Flip88

Sable, credit Flemington Furs (New Jersey furrier).


----------



## bifurlover

Hope you enjoy more posh, gorgeous, sexy sable


----------



## Perfect Day

More scrumpy sable ....... 

http://www.tsar-meh.ru/collections/catalog/chernobyrka/

Credit as above


----------



## papertiger

bifurlover said:


> Hope you enjoy more posh, gorgeous, sexy sable



The woman's (with the hat) is mink,  very nice though


----------



## Flip88

mlemee said:


> I think it's because she is such a public figure and maybe doesn't want to be seen wearing the 'real, head turning' furs. Even if you have no idea about furs, a pleb on the street can tell that mink, chinchilla and sable are trappings of wealth.
> Also, I think I read somewhere that she doesn't wear real fur which she was quickly lambasted for in the dailymail.co.uk



VB certainly wears real fur but =, I suppose she is not confident enough to disclose this fact.   

Russian Sable and Barguzin sable


----------



## Flip88

Oscar De Le Renta, AW08/09
Bill Blass "Feathered" sable coat AW07/08
Bill Blass, Golden sable trimmed mist brocade coat, AW07/08

Ooops, forgot to credit : http://www.fur-style.com


----------



## Myrkur

bifurlover said:


> Hope you enjoy more posh, gorgeous, sexy sable



Eva looks stunning


----------



## Myrkur

william_st_girl said:


> Oh I soooo know what you mean about fur making you feel like royalty! I adore that warm cosy feeling of opulance I get when wearing fur!
> 
> Not sable but here is my fur coats



love the white coat


----------



## Myrkur

Perfect Day said:


> another


----------



## Prada_Princess

More lush sables from you Flip


----------



## Perfect Day

A few more sables the colder weather approaches.....  Quickly in the UK! 

Credit.....  

http://www.tsar-meh.ru/catalogue/raccoon/


----------



## Cullinan

I regret not buying an inexpensive sable jacket(new) from eBay, but I don't think it would have worked with my wardrobe so I let it go, although for the price I should have bought it...


----------



## Flip88

Cullinan said:


> I regret not buying an inexpensive sable jacket(new) from eBay, but I don't think it would have worked with my wardrobe so I let it go, although for the price I should have bought it...



Ah well, if the opportunity ever arises again ....


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88




----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


>



I gasped when I saw the last picture- the coat is perfection!!


----------



## Flip88

mlemee said:


> I gasped when I saw the last picture- the coat is perfection!!



Yes, it is really special isn't it.


----------



## Flip88

From Russian furrier Tantsurina, just to prove that Russians loved their sables  as if we were in any doubt 

http://tantsurina.com/home/#/ru/collections/article/kompozicija-No17-supremo/


----------



## Prada_Princess

Russians and sables ....... aaaaah, the perfect combo! Those furs are truly incredible.


----------



## william_st_girl

I adore those russian sables! Im saving at the mo... but does anyone know any good websites... not ebay... where I can order sables for delivery to the uk. Or am I actually better booking a weekend in moscow???


----------



## papertiger

william_st_girl said:


> I adore those russian sables! Im saving at the mo... but does anyone know any good websites... not ebay... where I can order sables for delivery to the uk. Or am I actually better booking a weekend in moscow???



Apart for Canadian golden sable, sables _are_ Russian. They are not any cheaper in Russia. Why do you need to go abroad? 

This is a trustworthy site http://www.master-furrier.com/266-premium-bargusin-sable-fur-coat-p-827.html however I don't think anyone should ever by _any_ fur (unless knock-down bargains) let alone a sable without looking at IRL first. I certainly wouldn't put down the equivalent Euro 30K + over the Net.

Better to go to a furrier and have a coat made. There are grades of sable and and you can choose a jacket or coat that suits your figure and your pocket. Sometimes you can sort out a short payment plan. Don't be in a hurry


----------



## Perfect Day

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> I adore those russian sables! Im saving at the mo... but does anyone know any good websites... not ebay... where I can order sables for delivery to the uk. Or am I actually better booking a weekend in moscow???



The master furrier website is indeed a trusted website. I know a couple of people on here bought from them and were very happy.


----------



## mlemee

From the Hermes and Socialites thread - thought us ladies here would appreciate


----------



## Perfect Day

mlemee said:
			
		

> From the Hermes and Socialites thread - thought us ladies here would appreciate



Firstly, yes we do. Secondly .... wow!


----------



## Belle.

papertiger said:


> Apart for Canadian golden sable, sables _are_ Russian. They are not any cheaper in Russia. Why do you need to go abroad?
> 
> This is a trustworthy site http://www.master-furrier.com/266-premium-bargusin-sable-fur-coat-p-827.html however I don't think anyone should ever by _any_ fur (unless knock-down bargains) let alone a sable without looking at IRL first. I certainly wouldn't put down the equivalent Euro 30K + over the Net.
> 
> Better to go to a furrier and have a coat made. There are grades of sable and and you can choose a jacket or coat that suits your figure and your pocket. Sometimes you can sort out a short payment plan. Don't be in a hurry



Sound advice, I had to try many furs before I found one that fitted wonderfully (Dennis Basso)


----------



## Flip88

Belle. said:


> Sound advice, I had to try many furs before I found one that fitted wonderfully (Dennis Basso)



Wow, you got a Basso sable??????


----------



## william_st_girl

Yes all your right I deco want to be there when I buy for a number of reasons. One is just to smell touch and feel the furs... Then try on! It's a lot to spend without being there and trying on... Hence my thoughts on a Russia trip...


----------



## Flip88

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> Yes all your right I deco want to be there when I buy for a number of reasons. One is just to smell touch and feel the furs... Then try on! It's a lot to spend without being there and trying on... Hence my thoughts on a Russia trip...



.... and Russia sounds like a great place to visit for fun as well as "business"  WSG .... have you seen the sables in Harrods? Worth a trip down to London I would say.


----------



## Prada_Princess

The most gorgeous Holly Valance or Holly Candy as she now is. Being married to a billionaire might explain the sables she owns  She is so pretty mind!


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> The most gorgeous Holly Valance or Holly Candy as she now is. Being married to a billionaire might explain the sables she owns  She is so pretty mind!



Her fur is really nice, I wish I owned such a sable!


----------



## william_st_girl

I'm going too if not this year defo next... It's consuming my fashion wish list!


----------



## Flip88

The Sicilian model Eva Riccobono is sable for Teso

I think that the bag is even sable


----------



## Flip88

Giovanna Battaglia, Fashion Director, Vogue


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Giovanna Battaglia, Fashion Director, Vogue




Giovanna looks great here, and love her in sable.


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Giovanna looks great here, and love her in sable.



 Agreed. 

Giovanna is wearing the sable and not the other way around.


----------



## Cullinan

Oh I So regret not buying that sable jacket on eBay last year!!!


----------



## william_st_girl

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Oh I So regret not buying that sable jacket on eBay last year!!!



I thought you were not a huge fan of furs?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Oh I So regret not buying that sable jacket on eBay last year!!!



Im sure others will come up but are you content to buy such a fur online?


----------



## bifurlover

Flip88 said:


> The Sicilian model Eva Riccobono is sable for Teso
> 
> I think that the bag is even sable


Swooning..I love fur purses made out of the same material as the fur coat

Oh my


----------



## Cullinan

Prada_Princess said:


> Im sure others will come up but are you content to buy such a fur online?




It was a seller with feedback of 100% - 5000+ so yes, from her I would.

Generally I wouldn't take the risk.

She even dropped the price for me but I chickened out and regret it now...


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

more


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*birkin101*, love these recent pics. Thanks!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Amazing pics from Birkin. Those girls sure love their sables!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Cullinan said:
			
		

> It was a seller with feedback of 100% - 5000+ so yes, from her I would.
> 
> Generally I wouldn't take the risk.
> 
> She even dropped the price for me but I chickened out and regret it now...



Fair point and sorry you missed out.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

more


----------



## Prada_Princess

Wow, B101, you post the most amazing pics.


----------



## birkin101

Sorry, been MIA. Had to go through my newly added picture collection...now have to wait for the new material, but I totally agree - some of the pictures are pretty amazing.


----------



## Cullinan

Prada_Princess said:


> Fair point and sorry you missed out.




So am I - the fur was gorgeous.

At least I bought my Edina Ronay super soft black full length shearling coat yesterday so I'll be warm for winters- but it's not the same as Russian Sable...


----------



## Cullinan

birkin101 said:


> Sorry, been MIA. Had to go through my newly added picture collection...now have to wait for the new material, but I totally agree - some of the pictures are pretty amazing.




Do you wear sables too - or just collect gorgeous pics for us to drool over??


----------



## birkin101

I have recently purchased a custom-made sable coat from my furrier, not sure how long it will take me to pay him the balance.  Other than that I mostly own mink coats, 3 in total in varying lengths and shades although out of those 2 have sable collars. Does that count? I don't wear them often...only for special occasions. I am fairly casual day-to-day.


----------



## Prada_Princess

birkin101 said:
			
		

> I have recently purchased a custom-made sable coat from my furrier, not sure how long it will take me to pay him the balance.  Other than that I mostly own mink coats, 3 in total in varying lengths and shades although out of those 2 have sable collars. Does that count? I don't wear them often...only for special occasions. I am fairly casual day-to-day.



A full sable on order ...... I bet you cannot wait. Is it a long coat? What color of sable?


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> I have recently purchased a custom-made sable coat from my furrier, not sure how long it will take me to pay him the balance.  Other than that I mostly own mink coats, 3 in total in varying lengths and shades although out of those 2 have sable collars. Does that count? I don't wear them often...only for special occasions. I am fairly casual day-to-day.



Ooooh, fabulous! Am so jealous .... cannot wait to see it


----------



## birkin101

This is what it will look like. I am just so excited to see it.


----------



## birkin101

Some more eye-candy!


----------



## william_st_girl

birkin101 said:
			
		

> This is what it will look like. I am just so excited to see it.



Oh wow... That will just be yum!!! Can't wait to see a pic of u in it? When will it be ready?


----------



## uwsgirl2004

birkin101 said:
			
		

> Some more eye-candy!



The runway one has great color but the style is boring to me.


----------



## william_st_girl

^oh I so dont agree... It's just lovely... The style ozzes class and so chic... timeless which is what you want out a sable! I'll be buying one once so it has to be sooo right!


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> This is what it will look like. I am just so excited to see it.



Seems we are all excited for you  I think you have made an excellant choice. You obviously love luxury and particularly sable. Many congratulations.


----------



## Belle.

birkin101 said:


> This is what it will look like. I am just so excited to see it.



gorgeous!! I am excited for you..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin101 said:


> This is what it will look like. I am just so excited to see it.




*birkin101*, your sable is going to be beautiful! Can't wait to see it! Major congrats.


----------



## Cullinan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *birkin101*, your sable is going to be beautiful! Can't wait to see it! Major congrats.




Are you having it made to measure?


----------



## birkin101

^Yes, it is. I was not sure what style of coat to go with at first, but after researching for a while that is the one I liked the most.  Also, apparently it makes a huge difference if the garment is made from pieces rather than whole skins as well as color and the amount of silver in it.  I am pretty sure the coat should be ready, the skins were supposed to be bought at an auction in Russia as that's where the best sable comes from.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Perfect Day

Major congratulations to Birkin  I think that the fur houses should provide a huge discount in return for all the pics posted.


----------



## birkin101

^I totally agree!


----------



## papertiger

william_st_girl said:


> ^oh I so dont agree... *It's just lovely... The style ozzes class and so chic... timeless which is what you want out a sable! *I'll be buying one once so it has to be sooo right!



ITA  

I love this coat


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin101 said:


> Some more eye-candy!




Gorgeous color! The only thing I don't love about the style is the 3/4 length sleeve.


----------



## Cullinan

birkin101 said:


> ^Yes, it is. I was not sure what style of coat to go with at first, but after researching for a while that is the one I liked the most.  Also, apparently it makes a huge difference if the garment is made from pieces rather than whole skins as well as color and the amount of silver in it.  I am pretty sure the coat should be ready, the skins were supposed to be bought at an auction in Russia as that's where the best sable comes from.




Yes, Russian sable is the best..

When are you getting it - I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## birkin101

I should be able to take it for a spin sometime this winter I hope.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin101 said:


> I should be able to take it for a spin sometime this winter I hope.



Lucky you, *birkin101*!
Modeling pics when you get it, of course.
Major congrats in advance!


----------



## Perfect Day

'Take it for a spin' ..... love it


----------



## Cullinan

birkin101 said:


> I should be able to take it for a spin sometime this winter I hope.



I could do with it to stop me catching the flu every 5 minutes....

Now I've lost my voice!

Send that sable to me pls xxx!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin101 said:


> I should be able to take it for a spin sometime this winter I hope.



Love the concept of your furrier! That's something every girl needs. How did you find him, *birkin*?
Definitely, take it for a spin this winter! Haha, that's great.


----------



## Flip88

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I could do with it to stop me catching the flu every 5 minutes....
> 
> Now I've lost my voice!
> 
> Send that sable to me pls xxx!



O/T but I really recomend the herbal tablet 'Eckinatia' (not sure of the spelling tbh) it really helps you not catch the flu. Slightly cheaper than a sable too but not as stylish  Im sure the two are compatible though!


----------



## Cullinan

Flip88 said:


> O/T but I really recomend the herbal tablet 'Eckinatia' (not sure of the spelling tbh) it really helps you not catch the flu. Slightly cheaper than a sable too but not as stylish  Im sure the two are compatible though!




Think I prefer the sable....!


----------



## birkin101

Cullinan said:


> I could do with it to stop me catching the flu every 5 minutes....
> 
> Now I've lost my voice!
> 
> Send that sable to me pls xxx!



I am not that far off from you, I definitely feel a cold coming on.


----------



## birkin101

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the concept of your furrier! That's something every girl needs. How did you find him, *birkin*?
> Definitely, take it for a spin this winter! Haha, that's great.



Actually it's a funny story....I was admiring a fur coat a colleague was wearing a few years back.  It was so unusual looking - small sheared mink pieces sewn in together with a large Fox collar in reddish brown tone.  Some time later I was on a hunt to find a perfect little fur jacket for the winter and came across a silver fox one Bcbg had that season, I was ready to buy it that day and was literally on the way to the store.  During my walk, I was passing a custom fur coat store with a few garments in the window and there was that mink coat I was looking for, so obviously I had to go in.  Let's just say I walked out with 3 coats later and the rest is history.  The guy I am dealing with knows his fur like no other and is pretty flexible when it comes to payment plan, layaway etc.  Now all I need is a good jeweler.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Cullinan

birkin101 said:


> I am not that far off from you, I definitely feel a cold coming on.




Keep warm - I've been ill with this for nearly 2 weeks and still feel rough.
Lots of fluids and don't overdo it (no workouts!!)

Get well soon,

Cullinan x


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin101 said:


> Actually it's a funny story....I was admiring a fur coat a colleague was wearing a few years back.  It was so unusual looking - small sheared mink pieces sewn in together with a large Fox collar in reddish brown tone.  Some time later I was on a hunt to find a perfect little fur jacket for the winter and came across a silver fox one Bcbg had that season, I was ready to buy it that day and was literally on the way to the store.  During my walk, I was passing a custom fur coat store with a few garments in the window and there was that mink coat I was looking for, so obviously I had to go in.  Let's just say I walked out with 3 coats later and the rest is history.  The guy I am dealing with knows his fur like no other and is pretty flexible when it comes to payment plan, layaway etc.  Now all I need is a good jeweler.



Thanks, *birkin101*! I am going to be on the lookout for a good custom furrier now.


----------



## Flip88

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *birkin101*! I am going to be on the lookout for a good custom furrier now.



You must, many of those that work in designer stores simply do not know much about fur.  They often guess in my experience.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

http://www.fur-style.com/index.php?...47034ca75ae312c433c9951b485e7340f3&parameters[0]=YTozOntzOjc6ImJvZHlUYWciO3M6NTc6Ijxib2R5IHN0eWxlPSJtYXJnaW46MDsg&parameters[1]=cGFkZGluZzowOyBiYWNrZ3JvdW5kLWNvbG9yOiNmZmYiPiI7czo1OiJ0aXRsZSI7&parameters[2]=czozNToiUmV2ZXJzaWJsZSBzYWJsZSBiZWx0ZWQgdHJlbmNoIGNvYXQiO3M6NDoi&parameters[3]=d3JhcCI7czo0MjoiPGEgaHJlZj0iamF2YXNjcmlwdDpzZWxmLmNsb3NlKCk7Ij4g&parameters[4]=fCA8L2E%2BIjt9

The picture is way too large to post but look at this in reversible sable!  It is a gorgreous trenchcoat .... hope the link works!


----------



## Flip88

It didnt 

Here is a much smaller picture

Maybe this link is better?

http://www.fur-style.com/catwalk-ready-to-wear/season-select/autumnwinter-2008-2009/


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^^ That second pic is simply gorgeous!
Thanks, *Flip88*!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> It didnt
> 
> Here is a much smaller picture
> 
> Maybe this link is better?
> 
> http://www.fur-style.com/catwalk-ready-to-wear/season-select/autumnwinter-2008-2009/


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


>



1. 

2.


----------



## Cullinan

Flip88 said:


> It didnt
> 
> Here is a much smaller picture
> 
> Maybe this link is better?
> 
> http://www.fur-style.com/catwalk-ready-to-wear/season-select/autumnwinter-2008-2009/




This is gorgeous - if it was mine I'd wear it every day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cullinan said:


> This is gorgeous - if it was mine I'd wear it every day!




I would sleep in it too! You would never get me out of that sable


----------



## Cullinan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I would sleep in it too! You would never get me out of that sable




Me too - I already sleep in my too big or old clothes so this would be a big trade up!!


----------



## Flip88

Today I have been to Harrods, London and tried on a Basso Sable. Knee length in Russian Sable. I felt like a princess in it. Sadly the price was out of my range at £30,000 but there were some cheaper ones (at around £10k).  They have a huge fur salon amd much more throughout other floors.

I also spotted three girls in Chelsea speaking what I think was Russian and all three wore sable! Not often you see a triple of sables all out together!


----------



## william_st_girl

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Today I have been to Harrods, London and tried on a Basso Sable. Knee length in Russian Sable. I felt like a princess in it. Sadly the price was out of my range at £30,000 but there were some cheaper ones (at around £10k).  They have a huge fur salon amd much more throughout other floors.
> 
> I also spotted three girls in Chelsea speaking what I think was Russian and all three wore sable! Not often you see a triple of sables all out together!



Flip... U must post some pics of u modelling ur furs!


----------



## I'll take two

Flip88 said:


> Today I have been to Harrods, London and tried on a Basso Sable. Knee length in Russian Sable. I felt like a princess in it. Sadly the price was out of my range at £30,000 but there were some cheaper ones (at around £10k).  They have a huge fur salon amd much more throughout other floors.
> 
> I also spotted three girls in Chelsea speaking what I think was Russian and all three wore sable! Not often you see a triple of sables all out together!


I saw a gorgeous Fendi Sable  coat yesterday in Harrods that was £93,000 !!!
Needless to say I didn't bother trying it on and will have to be content with my mink coats for now LOL
It was truly breathtaking though and a beautiful shade of grey sable .
I can't remember the name the SA gave it .I think it might have been silver sable?


----------



## Perfect Day

I'll take two said:
			
		

> I saw a gorgeous Fendi Sable  coat yesterday in Harrods that was £93,000 !!!
> Needless to say I didn't bother trying it on and will have to be content with my mink coats for now LOL
> It was truly breathtaking though and a beautiful shade of grey sable .
> I can't remember the name the SA gave it .I think it might have been silver sable?



I've never heard of silver sable tbh. Harrods has the best fur salon in London.


----------



## I'll take two

Perfect Day said:


> I've never heard of silver sable tbh. Harrods has the best fur salon in London.


Thanks for the reply ,Harrods is full of fur at the moment .
Do you have any idea what it may be called ? I do remember the Fendi SA saying it was a rare Sable hence the price.
It was a wonderful shade of grey and I got the impression from her that it wasn't dyed.
Thought I might keep an eye out for it in the sale, but despite the high price I am sure it will sell before


----------



## tae

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for the reply ,Harrods is full of fur at the moment .
> Do you have any idea what it may be called ? I do remember the Fendi SA saying it was a rare Sable hence the price.
> It was a wonderful shade of grey and I got the impression from her that it wasn't dyed.
> Thought I might keep an eye out for it in the sale, but despite the high price I am sure it will sell before



Hi dear! You are correct; the SA indeed called it 'silver sable'.
So gorgeous wasn't it, but you have to stay good  lol! X


----------



## I'll take two

tae said:


> Hi dear! You are correct; the SA indeed called it 'silver sable'.
> So gorgeous wasn't it, but you have to stay good  lol! X


Hello Tae haven't you got anything better to do today Ha Ha  !!
I will try and be good , but would Of Course keep you posted anyway as you are my very best PIC 
LOL
It was dreamy though wasn't it  
hard not to think about it !!


----------



## tae

I'll take two said:


> Hello Tae haven't you got anything better to do today Ha Ha  !!
> I will try and be good , but would Of Course keep you posted anyway as you are my very best PIC
> LOL
> It was dreamy though wasn't it
> hard not to think about it !!



LOL , No urgent business, as usual!  (have even posted some pics in the H-action thread today!!! but you have already seen those).
But before my post will be deleted for OT-reasons; yes, the Sable was gorgeous! So glad I prefer shorter fur jackets


----------



## papertiger

I'll take two said:


> I saw a gorgeous Fendi Sable  coat yesterday in Harrods that was £93,000 !!!
> Needless to say I didn't bother trying it on and will have to be content with my mink coats for now LOL
> It was truly breathtaking though and a beautiful shade of grey sable .
> I can't remember the name the SA gave it .I think it might have been silver sable?



Sounds gorgeous! Dare I say £93 K is not even top whack for a Fendi sable :ninja:

Silver tipped sable usually means it's Barguzin, and the more silver the better. Fendi have the best choice of skins. Perhaps it was Barguzin and the SA couldn't pronounce it . I am sure it was TDF.

I have sheared Fendi (certainly not sable) and that was expensive enough for me - once in a lifetime.

Sable is seldom dyed :sunnies


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Today I have been to Harrods, London and tried on a Basso Sable. Knee length in Russian Sable. I felt like a princess in it. Sadly the price was out of my range at £30,000 but there were some cheaper ones (at around £10k).  They have a huge fur salon amd much more throughout other floors.
> 
> I also spotted three girls in Chelsea speaking what I think was Russian and all three wore sable! Not often you see a triple of sables all out together!



How lovely, I wish I could have seen 

I will take a look in Harrods, no harm in just looking


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> Sounds gorgeous! Dare I say £93 K is not even top whack for a Fendi sable :ninja:
> 
> Silver tipped sable usually means it's Barguzin, and the more silver the better. Fendi have the best choice of skins. Perhaps it was Barguzin and the SA couldn't pronounce it . I am sure it was TDF.
> 
> I have sheared Fendi (certainly not sable) and that was expensive enough for me - once in a lifetime.
> 
> Sable is seldom dyed :sunnies



*papertiger*, a fountain of information you are! Thanks.
Have never heard of Barguzin, nor did I know that Fendi has the best choice of skins. Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *papertiger*, a fountain of information you are! Thanks.
> Have never heard of Barguzin, nor did I know that Fendi has the best choice of skins. Thanks!



One of the hazards of having a grandmother that was a furrier


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:
			
		

> How lovely, I wish I could have seen
> 
> I will take a look in Harrods, no harm in just looking



I bet you go weak at the knees. I've been in and the sables, chinchillas, lynxes just bowled me over: )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> One of the hazards of having a grandmother that was a furrier



I am totally jealous, *papertiger*!


----------



## bobobob

1980s Dior sable cape credit: decadesinc


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am totally jealous, *papertiger*!



Shame she never brought more work home with her 



bobobob said:


> 1980s Dior sable cape credit: decadesinc



 I think he needs full length opera gloves with that ensemble


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> Shame she never brought more work home with her
> 
> 
> 
> *I think he needs full length opera gloves with that ensemble*




Agreed!


----------



## Cullinan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed!



Never mind - now you've got the fun of shopping for new furs to enjoy!!


----------



## I'll take two

papertiger said:


> Sounds gorgeous! Dare I say £93 K is not even top whack for a Fendi sable :ninja:
> 
> Silver tipped sable usually means it's Barguzin, and the more silver the better. Fendi have the best choice of skins. Perhaps it was Barguzin and the SA couldn't pronounce it . I am sure it was TDF.
> 
> I have sheared Fendi (certainly not sable) and that was expensive enough for me - once in a lifetime.
> 
> Sable is seldom dyed :sunnies


Thanks PT you are a fountain of knowledge !!
I had a feeling you would know .
I will keep a look out for this type of fur at my favourite bargain shopping ground Bicester Outlet .You just never know what can pop up there.
Fendi often have a few furs in .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cullinan said:


> Never mind - now you've got the fun of shopping for new furs to enjoy!!




Looks like I will have to do some home-work before I start!


----------



## Flip88

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Thanks PT you are a fountain of knowledge !!
> I had a feeling you would know .
> I will keep a look out for this type of fur at my favourite bargain shopping ground Bicester Outlet .You just never know what can pop up there.
> Fendi often have a few furs in .



Indeed, Dior had a lovely Chinchilla in last year (around Jan) reduced by perhaps 70% to I think about £3k. It was lovely but the wrong size. It was a bolero. Not seen sable there apart from on trims.


----------



## Cullinan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looks like I will have to do some home-work before I start!




But sounds like fun home work to me!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cullinan said:


> But sounds like fun home work to me!!




This will be the start of a new obsession! Sable insanity.


----------



## Cullinan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This will be the start of a new obsession! Sable insanity.




Sounds like a great way to go insane!!

Mine is leather insanity - I'm getting one for Christmas but still haven't crossed either black or navy bikers off next years list - how crazy is that??
I'm going to wear my oldest biker until it falls apart and could never have too many leather jackets - I'm dreaming of a Black Ostrich biker, but that would cost as much as a sable coat!!!!

Keep up your sable insanity - it's great for the soul!!!


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Meandmyhermes

WOW - I am actually breathless. I just stumbled to this thread and now contemplating a move from my tropical sunny climate to the cold just to wear one of these stunners. One after another - just beautiful. 

Many thanks to all that posted these dreamy pics. I'm off to Mink now.


----------



## Flip88

Meandmyhermes said:
			
		

> WOW - I am actually breathless. I just stumbled to this thread and now contemplating a move from my tropical sunny climate to the cold just to wear one of these stunners. One after another - just beautiful.
> 
> Many thanks to all that posted these dreamy pics. I'm off to Mink now.



 Glad you enjoyed the thread.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Flip88

Thanks Birkin and I see a very nice chinchilla lurking in the background of the middle photo


----------



## Perfect Day

The most lush sable scarf.


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


>


You always post the best fur pix!! I screamed inside when I saw this softer than soft sable! Stunning!!! 


birkin101 said:


> .



The chinchilla in the back!


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> Today I have been to Harrods, London and tried on a Basso Sable. Knee length in Russian Sable. I felt like a princess in it. Sadly the price was out of my range at £30,000 but there were some cheaper ones (at around £10k).  They have a huge fur salon amd much more throughout other floors.
> 
> I also spotted three girls in Chelsea speaking what I think was Russian and all three wore sable! *Not often you see a triple of sables all out together*!



See that all the time in Harrods or nearby


----------



## mlemee

birkin101 said:


> Actually it's a funny story....I was admiring a fur coat a colleague was wearing a few years back.  It was so unusual looking - small sheared mink pieces sewn in together with a large Fox collar in reddish brown tone.  Some time later I was on a hunt to find a perfect little fur jacket for the winter and came across a silver fox one Bcbg had that season, I was ready to buy it that day and was literally on the way to the store.  During my walk, I was passing a custom fur coat store with a few garments in the window and there was that mink coat I was looking for, so obviously I had to go in.  Let's just say I walked out with 3 coats later and the rest is history.  *The guy I am dealing with knows his fur like no other and is pretty flexible when it comes to payment *plan, layaway etc.  Now all I need is a good jeweler.



He sounds like my kind of furrier! Where is he based please?


----------



## mlemee

birkin101 said:


> ,


I mean, just stunning. Actually, I was floored that one girl is wearing a Christian Dior Couture dress that was shown on the runway in July! Lucky girl!


birkin101 said:


> This is what it will look like. I am just so excited to see it.



Wow!! I can't wait to see it either and the pictures you posted makes me desire Sable even more!! Yes, you are right about the best Sable coming from Russia and it seems like all the ladies in the previous post must have purchased from a top Russian supplier!


----------



## Perfect Day

,


----------



## Perfect Day

How we could all do some damage here!


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:
			
		

> How we could all do some damage here!



Indeed! I would probably go for the chinchilla first though whilst everybody goes for the sables


----------



## william_st_girl

Perfect Day said:
			
		

> How we could all do some damage here!



God! Im in such mourning! This is exactly the sort of place i want to go sable shopping but ive came to realise in t last month that buying my two ultimates a sable and a birkin will cost me more than i hoped. I thought if i was really frugal id be able to save enough for both this year but defo not. I thought id get a sable for £10k n a birkin for 5k but i was soo wrong. For t quality of both i actually want im nearer £10k for t birkin and £30k for t sable! But im determined i want one of this quality and defo new!!! So no ebay junk for me! Ill just have to wait for a couple of years and save save save. Ordered my birkin though!


----------



## Flip88

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> God! Im in such mourning! This is exactly the sort of place i want to go sable shopping but ive came to realise in t last month that buying my two ultimates a sable and a birkin will cost me more than i hoped. I thought if i was really frugal id be able to save enough for both this year but defo not. I thought id get a sable for £10k n a birkin for 5k but i was soo wrong. For t quality of both i actually want im nearer £10k for t birkin and £30k for t sable! But im determined i want one of this quality and defo new!!! So no ebay junk for me! Ill just have to wait for a couple of years and save save save. Ordered my birkin though!



Congratulations on the Birkin, what did yoy order?


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Flip88

The above pictures are wonderful Birkin!

More drooling material


----------



## Flip88

I love the lynx / sable combination


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Beautiful pics, thanks ladies!
My obsession with sable grows.


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> Indeed! I would probably go for the chinchilla first though whilst everybody goes for the sables



Then you and I would be battling because I would be straight for that Chinchilla!


----------



## BarbAga

What beautiful sable.  I have tried a number of sable fur on but wow that is alot of money for a coat.  Never say never, lucky to all that are getting one or have one. It is special for sure.  
This thread is like a dream,   and a good one at that


----------



## papertiger

Thank you flip for such beautiful pictures. I am glad you like the lynx/sable jacket because it will leave me with a clear path to either of the other 2 

I am not usually such a romantic but I am going to look at THIS last thing before I shut my eyes tonight and then make sure it's the first thing I see tomorrow


----------



## papertiger

and now for a little traditional vintage and alternative sable courtesy of the great French furrier Revillon. 

1. Revillon 1957
2 Andrew Heather for Revillon 2011
3 Andrew Heather for Revillon 2011
4 Rick Owens, creative designer at Revillon a couple of years ago
5 Revillon 1952


----------



## 628628

Brilliant thread, you always get the best pics, birkin101!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> and now for a little traditional vintage and alternative sable courtesy of the great French furrier Revillon.
> 
> 1. Revillon 1957
> 2 Andrew Heather for Revillon 2011
> 3 Andrew Heather for Revillon 2011
> 4 Rick Owens, creative designer at Revillon a couple of years ago
> 5 Revillon 1952



*papertiger*, love this. Thanks!


----------



## Perfect Day

love love love these sables. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Prada_Princess

mlemee said:
			
		

> Then you and I would be battling because I would be straight for that Chinchilla!



Id elbow you both out of the way and secure it, he he!


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:
			
		

> Thank you flip for such beautiful pictures. I am glad you like the lynx/sable jacket because it will leave me with a clear path to either of the other 2
> 
> I am not usually such a romantic but I am going to look at THIS last thing before I shut my eyes tonight and then make sure it's the first thing I see tomorrow



 Yes, this is a very special picture indeed. Pure luxe! You ole romantic you, he he.


----------



## birkin101

628628 said:


> Brilliant thread, you always get the best pics, birkin101!



Too sweet. Thank you.


----------



## luxuryyy

Hi ladies!

I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous! 

I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.

Can you wonderful ladies have a look? 
This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.








This is my short one:




Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!


----------



## Flip88

luxuryyy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
> I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.
> 
> Can you wonderful ladies have a look?
> This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.
> 
> This is my short one:
> 
> Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!



Both are lovely but I believe both are mink.


----------



## papertiger

luxuryyy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
> I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.
> 
> Can you wonderful ladies have a look?
> This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my short one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!



 both mink


----------



## luxuryyy

Thanks ladies 
Good to know for certain!


----------



## Meandmyhermes

luxuryyy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
> I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.
> 
> Can you wonderful ladies have a look?
> This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my short one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!


Both Stunning, and look fabulous on you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luxuryyy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
> I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.
> 
> Can you wonderful ladies have a look?
> This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my short one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!




They are definitely mink and look fantastic on you, *luxuryyy*!


----------



## slang

luxuryyy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
> I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.
> 
> Can you wonderful ladies have a look?
> This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my short one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!



Both are beautiful and look amazing on you!!! Enjoy!


----------



## BarbAga

both are beautiful, and so different. Both are lovely on you.


----------



## Perfect Day

luxuryyy said:


> Thanks ladies
> Good to know for certain!



They are both lovely, glad you discovered the ID of the fur


----------



## chicinthecity777

luxuryyy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
> I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.
> 
> Can you wonderful ladies have a look?
> This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my short one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!



Both are stunning but I especially love the black one! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful


----------



## luxuryyy

Thanks girls  you are all so sweet. 

Oh that photo is just gorgeous!!


----------



## mlemee

birkin101 said:


> .



Just about to add this delicious picture here. I'm so in love. Obsessed with Sable


----------



## mlemee

luxuryyy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
> I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.
> 
> Can you wonderful ladies have a look?
> This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my short one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!



Definitely mink, both stunning though. I love your blonde mink


----------



## Myrkur

luxuryyy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
> I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.
> 
> Can you wonderful ladies have a look?
> This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my short one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!


The black coat looks amazing on you!


----------



## Elina0408

I think is sable isn't it  Papertiger dear? (Diana Saksen)


----------



## papertiger

Elina0408 said:


> I think is sable isn't it  Papertiger dear? (Diana Saksen)



It most certainly is Elina, my dear  

...and so very well modeled


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> It most certainly is Elina, my dear
> 
> ...and so very well modeled



 Yes she is one of my favourite ladies for her style! Nothing vulgar...!


----------



## papertiger

birkin101 said:


> .



OMG, for a very split second I thought the women on the left was _me_  . 

It was _only_ then I remembered that no matter how similar the face and figure, that sadly my sable collection has stalled at stoles and I don't own a a sable coat


----------



## william_st_girl

Yummy that last sable just looks so thick and cosy!


----------



## Perfect Day

Elina0408 said:


> I think is sable isn't it  Papertiger dear? (Diana Saksen)



Diana Saks just oozes class and style. Love her sable!


----------



## Flip88

Fabulous sable


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Elina0408 said:


> I think is sable isn't it  Papertiger dear? (Diana Saksen)




Gorgeous sable!
Thanks for the pic, *Elina*!


----------



## Elina0408

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous sable!
> Thanks for the pic, *Elina*!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Flip88

More stunning sables, thanks B


----------



## Flip88




----------



## birkin101

^ Oooh, I love those pictures above. Thanks, Flip!


----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful.


----------



## Perfect Day

Gorgeous pics Flip!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Beautiful sables, *flip*. Thanks for the pics!
Can't decide which one I like best!


----------



## Elina0408

Thanks Flip!


----------



## Perfect Day

Diana Saksen, credit to 'Asians in Hermes' thread.


----------



## Flip88

Love the Diana Saksen pics!


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


>



Great photo, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flip88

You are most welcome.  It is not often you see a sable paired with jeans but it does work with a shorter fur, even sable.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful coat.  I like the one with jeans too.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## BarbAga

birkin101 said:


> ,



OH my goodness, heaven!!

Ty for the amazing pictures. I am not crazy about the short sleeved one.  What about the rest of you?


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> OH my goodness, heaven!!
> 
> Ty for the amazing pictures. I am not crazy about the short sleeved one.  What about the rest of you?



I prefer the longer sleeved ones too but they all blow me away....... Sable heaven!


----------



## Perfect Day

Im not a hundred percent this is sable .... can anyone confirm? 

Lady Gaga


----------



## Perfect Day

Miroslava Duma, thanks to Miroslava Duma Russian IT Girl thread.

Effortlessly flawless.


----------



## freemetolovefur

Sable

Sable is one of the most precious types of fur and this exclusive species is the pride of Russia. Beyond the borders of Russia one can find only small numbers of sable in Kazakhstan, Mongolia, China and Korea.

The most valuable fur belongs to the wild Barguzinian Sable. This sable species lives in the north-west of Trans-Baikal, the north-east of the Irkutsk region and in the southern part of Yakutia. Its fur, with smooth resinous-black top hair and blue down, is the most valuable sable fur, this is why this animal is called the tsar of the wild furs.

Sable lives mainly in taiga regions, including the territories from the Middle to the Northern Urals to the shores of The Japanese, Okhotskoye and Bering seas, and also Kamchatka, and The Sakhalin, and Kuril Islands. It lives mainly in cedar forests and also in the upper reaches of mountain rivers. The Sable leads a concealed way of life, and leaves its home only at twilight.

The colour of a sable.s fur depends on its habitat: The colour of the top hair varies from light (yellowish-brown) to almost black and the colour of the down . from yellowish-red to dark-blue. The animal.s body is often covered with light top hair, which produces a greying effect. It is typical of sable to have a distinctive white or orange spot on the neck or spots where fur is of a lighter colour.

Pelts of commercial sables are divided into 10 different types depending on the place where they are hunted and the fur quality - here they are listed in decreasing order of their value: bargusinian, kamchatskij, yakutskij, tobolskij, eniseyskij, sahalinskij, altayskij, tuvinskij, minusinskij and amurskij. Sables of these kinds are thought to correspond to zoological subspecies.

The wild sable can be different in size. The biggest species dwell on the western and eastern borders of the Urals and Kamchatka, where the maximum length of a male animal (from the nose to the tip of the tail) is 53-56 cm. Bargusinian sable, which is the best in colour and fur quality is relatively small: an average male is 42 cm, a female is 38 cm.

The Sable is a settled predator; its hunting territory is from 25 to 700 hectares. Sable usually hunts mouse-like rodents: mostly field-voles but it also hunts coneys and flying squirrels. If we take birds, the animal prefers grouse, wood grouse and nutcrackers. It hunts lizards, snakes, insects, and fish. The Sable quite often attacks animals bigger than itself, Arctic hare and musk-deer for example. Sometimes it hunts smaller animals . Japanese mink and weasel.

The Sable breeds from the middle of June till the beginning of August. There are usually 1-10 cubs in a sable litter. In the wild sable live about 13-17 years. 


Sable

Selection of Russian sable has been around for more than 70 years. The wild sables' color is extremely variable depending on its habitat, moreover, wild sables differ visibly in their sizes. High mutability of the fur coloring of wild sables, as well as their diversity in size and fur structure were the main incentives for the artificial breeding of this creature in captivity and the acquisition of sable with the most valuable fur characteristics.

The first artificial sable litter was successfully conceived in 1929. At the same time a large sable farm at the "Pushkinskij" state fur farm was organized, animals were brought there from different districts of Siberia, the Urals and Tuva. And in 1931 the industrial breeding of sable started here. The majority of the livestock was a selection of the best animals from different fur farms, and in addition 130 wild barguzin sables were introduced. These animals served as the foundation for the creation of a new pedigree breed - black sable, which in its sizes resembles Kamchatka sable but is dissimilar in fur quality and colour. Black sable is evenly coloured, without any lightening of fur on the head and often even without the red spots near the ears, which are typical for wild black sables. However, in the geniture of pedigree sables cubs with lighter fur can sometimes appear.

One more sable species was conceived at the "Salikovskij" pedigree fur farm Outwardly it doesn"t differ much from "puskinskij"s" sable, but at the genetic level the difference is such, that both of these animals are categorized as different species. In the same place they are working on creating a sable species with strongly marked grey streaks. At pelt auctions grey furs are considered extremely valuable - on the same level as black sable.

Sable"s vital functions in the wild, as well as in captivity, depend on its environmental conditions - the light and the natural ultraviolet emanation. In captivity sables are kept in sheds, which scarcely protect them from the influence of weather conditions.

The average body size of males is 42 centimeters, of females - 38 centimeters.

This animal eats both vegetable and organic fodder. Today sable"s food ration at fur farms consists of 70% meat and fish products (horse-flesh, beef, liver, meat subproducts, fish and so on). Besides, a forage mix includes milk, non fat curds, grain, mixed fodder, apples, potatoes, and different vitamins - in total 8-10 components.

The reproductive period for sables lasts from the middle of June till the beginning of August; female sables allow males sables to approach several times. After a coition a very curious phenomenon occurs, which initially made it difficult to figure out the time of the breeding-period for these animals and delayed their rearing in captivity: foetus growth almost stops on the initial stage, and only at 7. 5 - 8 months real pregnancy begins. Coming into the world at the end of April, the sable"s cubs avoid the influence of a severe Winter. In a sable litter in captivity there can be 1 to 12 cubs, but most frequently there are 2-3. Sable"s live expectancy in captivity is 15-18 years, in the wild this creature lives for several years less.

Female sables become most fertile at the age of eight-nine years old and breed normally up to 12-14 years old. But, in comparison with another animals sables reach puberty rather late: of sables, bred in captivity, on average only 25% of females copulate at the age of 15-16 months, and the overwhelming majority of them remain unfertilized. Sable"s behavior resembles the of cat"s, and although special selective work in order to tame sable hasn"t yet been carried out, it is clear, that it is only a matter of time.


----------



## bifurlover

Absolutley heavenly ...the more voluminous and the the more luxurious the better, preferably with huge collars and sleeves  



BarbAga said:


> OH my goodness, heaven!!
> 
> Ty for the amazing pictures. I am not crazy about the short sleeved one.  What about the rest of you?


----------



## BarbAga

Oh yesboth of these are gorgeous. Much my style


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Im not a hundred percent this is sable .... can anyone confirm?
> 
> Lady Gaga



Indeed it is Barguzin Sable.

Quote from Huffington Post ...

" Sources told the website that Gaga scored a dark-brown Barguzin Russian sable worth more than $200,000 &mdash; a drop in the bucket for one of the world's most powerful celebrities. The "Born this Way" songstress strutted out of the store wearing the sable. She also reportedly purchased a green-dyed silver fox coat totaling more than $19,000"


----------



## Flip88

$200,000 ........ a great way to kick start the economy


----------



## Flip88




----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Beautiful



Yes, the fur looks so rich doesnt it.


----------



## BarbAga

Yes it sure does. Lovely on her too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> Yes it sure does. Lovely on her too.



Indeed, I just want to run my fingers through it!


----------



## Flip88

Slavica Ecclestone carrying a rather lush Barguzin (??) sable


----------



## gina2328

Hello,

I purchased this fur jacket second hand and I think it might possibly be an authentic fur.   The fur feels soft, not rough (with longish hairs) and the coat itself is very heavy.  I parted some hairs and I see visible stitches.  There are absolutely no tags at all in the lining.   The lining is a very nice quality satin lining with the name of a woman embroidered on it. 

I was wondering if someone could take a look at the attached photos and let me know if this is an authentic fur or fake fur, and possibly what type of fur if it is authentic?  

Thank you.


----------



## Flip88

gina2328 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this fur jacket second hand and I think it might possibly be an authentic fur.   The fur feels soft, not rough (with longish hairs) and the coat itself is very heavy.  I parted some hairs and I see visible stitches.  There are absolutely no tags at all in the lining.   The lining is a very nice quality satin lining with the name of a woman embroidered on it.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could take a look at the attached photos and let me know if this is an authentic fur or fake fur, and possibly what type of fur if it is authentic?
> 
> Thank you.



It is dyed rabbit fur imo.


----------



## Perfect Day

gina2328 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this fur jacket second hand and I think it might possibly be an authentic fur.   The fur feels soft, not rough (with longish hairs) and the coat itself is very heavy.  I parted some hairs and I see visible stitches.  There are absolutely no tags at all in the lining.   The lining is a very nice quality satin lining with the name of a woman embroidered on it.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could take a look at the attached photos and let me know if this is an authentic fur or fake fur, and possibly what type of fur if it is authentic?
> 
> Thank you.



Rabbit Im pretty certain too.


----------



## papertiger

gina2328 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this fur jacket second hand and I think it might possibly be an authentic fur.   The fur feels soft, not rough (with longish hairs) and the coat itself is very heavy.  I parted some hairs and I see visible stitches.  There are absolutely no tags at all in the lining.   The lining is a very nice quality satin lining with the name of a woman embroidered on it.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could take a look at the attached photos and let me know if this is an authentic fur or fake fur, and possibly what type of fur if it is authentic?
> 
> Thank you.



It's always hard to tell partial-pelts from just photos but from the last pics the guard hairs are too thick and long to be even rex rabbit and unless the coat reaches the floor and is padded with jute, a rabbit coat could not be described as heavy. I also think it is its natural colour.

I think your coat is either partial (made from small pieces) of wolf fur or Takuki (a type of Japanese raccoon), from the colours on my screen more a dark wolf.  It could also be an opossum which are also heavy but then I doubt someone would bother having their name embroidered into it.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


>



A beautiful coat on a beautiful woman, absolutely gorgeous 

It also shows you that it's better to go with a sable that is perfect for one's colouring rather than simply buy the darkest or the most silvery. IMO this is everything a sable should be/do, enhance the wearer and not detract from her.


----------



## gina2328

I only paid $ 15 for the jacket.  I guess I will take it to a furrier and have it cleaned and keep it then.  Thank you ladies for your assistance.


----------



## papertiger

gina2328 said:


> I only paid $ 15 for the jacket.  I guess I will take it to a furrier and have it cleaned and keep it then.  Thank you ladies for your assistance.



Well worth it, and def worth getting it cleaned by a furrier (who can determine the fur type in a second). Well done *gina*!


----------



## evoevo

luxuryyy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am in love with this thread! it's so gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question I have two fur coats but I am not sure if they are sable or mink...
> I think they are sable, but because of language barriers I am not completely sure.
> 
> Can you wonderful ladies have a look?
> This is my long black coat, the top is sheared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my short one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate what you ladies think!  Thanks!



it seems they are mink~the first one is Blackglama&#65292;the 2nd one looks like from  North Europe.just maybe...


----------



## evoevo

Flip88 said:


> Indeed! I would probably go for the chinchilla first though whilst everybody goes for the sables



both chinchilla and sable are dreams of women


----------



## evoevo

william_st_girl said:


> God! Im in such mourning! This is exactly the sort of place i want to go sable shopping but ive came to realise in t last month that buying my two ultimates a sable and a birkin will cost me more than i hoped. I thought if i was really frugal id be able to save enough for both this year but defo not. I thought id get a sable for £10k n a birkin for 5k but i was soo wrong. For t quality of both i actually want im nearer £10k for t birkin and £30k for t sable! But im determined i want one of this quality and defo new!!! So no ebay junk for me! Ill just have to wait for a couple of years and save save save. Ordered my birkin though!



lovely lady!


----------



## evoevo

Perfect Day said:


> Im not a hundred percent this is sable .... can anyone confirm?
> 
> Lady Gaga



this one seems Gypsophila sable&#65292;the topest level from  Barguzinsky


----------



## Flip88

evoevo said:


> this one seems Gypsophila sable&#65292;the topest level from  Barguzinsky



Thanks, never heard of "Gypsophila" before, how interesting.

Meanwhile .....


----------



## evoevo

Flip88 said:


> Thanks, never heard of "Gypsophila" before, how interesting.
> 
> Meanwhile .....



maybe the word is wrong,dear&#65292;sorry~ i  just got it from an article


----------



## evoevo

test


----------



## papertiger

evoevo said:


> this one seems Gypsophila sable&#65292;the topest level from  Barguzinsky



 I think someone is 'pulling your leg', Gypsophila is a flowering bush


----------



## evoevo

papertiger said:


> I think someone is 'pulling your leg', Gypsophila is a flowering bush



woooooooooooooo&#65292;sure&#65281;laugh:
thx&#65281;


----------



## evoevo

more pics


----------



## papertiger

Dennis Basso 2012 Sojuzpushnina sable on the catwalk and in 'action'


----------



## Flip88

Perhaps pulling your leg yes, who knows ??? Anyway, a  lovely Gypsophila


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Elina0408

Where is my money tree...:coolpics::tpfrox:


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Perfect Day

Elina0408 said:


> Where is my money tree...:coolpics::tpfrox:



Loving the pics Birkin and yes Elina ..... that money tree, I need one too


----------



## Flip88




----------



## mlemee

From the Hermes thread


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Gorgeous!
Love the color.


----------



## Prada_Princess

mlemee said:


> From the Hermes thread



Beautiful


----------



## Flip88

mlemee said:


> From the Hermes thread



Wow, what a beautiful sable fur


----------



## Perfect Day

mlemee said:


> From the Hermes thread



Such beauty and luxe


----------



## Flip88

Miroslava Duma in Paris in sable.


----------



## Flip88

Holly Candy, London.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I love the pics, Holly certainly has developed more expensive taste since marrying a billionaire.  Not that I blame her


----------



## papertiger

Ladies (and any gentlemen) guess what I bought this morning?


----------



## inspiredgem

papertiger said:


> Ladies (and any gentlemen) guess what I bought this morning?



Whatever it is, I'm sure it is gorgeous!  Pictures please.


----------



## papertiger

Sorry, obviously too excited to take good pics 

I saw this Carlo Tivioli  yesterday whilst hunting for minks with a darling friend (for her, but you know how that goes ). 

Saw this, perfect colour, wearable length and style.  

It was late, almost closing time, so I 'slept on it', bought it today and will sleep with/in it tonight 












Please note well everybody, this will not only be my first, it will be my_* only *_


----------



## tae

papertiger said:


> Sorry, obviously too excited to take good pics
> 
> I saw this Carlo Tivioli  yesterday whilst hunting for minks with a darling friend (for her, but you know how that goes ).
> 
> Saw this, perfect colour, wearable length and style.
> 
> It was late, almost closing time, so I 'slept on it', bought it today and will sleep with/in it tonight



This, papertiger, is OH SO gorgeous! 
It's exactly the style I love; versatile and beautiful; you must be absolutely thrilled!


----------



## BarbAga

How fun.  Can feel your excitment.   Good for you, congrats!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

papertiger said:


> Sorry, obviously too excited to take good pics
> 
> I saw this Carlo Tivioli  yesterday whilst hunting for minks with a darling friend (for her, but you know how that goes ).
> 
> Saw this, perfect colour, wearable length and style.
> 
> It was late, almost closing time, so I 'slept on it', bought it today and will sleep with/in it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note well everybody, this will not only be my first, it will be my_* only *_



Beautiful!  I love the style and the color!  
I'm guessing that you'll sleep much better tonight.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> Sorry, obviously too excited to take good pics
> 
> I saw this Carlo Tivioli  yesterday whilst hunting for minks with a darling friend (for her, but you know how that goes ).
> 
> Saw this, perfect colour, wearable length and style.
> 
> It was late, almost closing time, so I 'slept on it', bought it today and will sleep with/in it tonight
> 
> Please note well everybody, this will not only be my first, it will be my only



Congratulations,  we are all delighted for you


----------



## papertiger

tae said:


> This, papertiger, is OH SO gorgeous!
> It's exactly the style I love; versatile and beautiful; you must be absolutely thrilled!



Thank you so much *tae*  it was explained to me that this style could be easy to remodel in a few years for a more classic look without the knitted cuffs and waist-band. For now though, very easy to get away wearing it day and night. 



BarbAga said:


> How fun.  Can feel your excitment.   Good for you, congrats!!!



:shame: LOL, yes, sorry, slightly OTT, I have wanted one 'forever'. Thank you too.



inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful!  I love the style and the color!
> I'm guessing that you'll sleep much better tonight.



Thank you so much. I don't know about sleeping tonight, I shall probably be too excited still, trying on outfits all night, seeing what goes (or doesn't) 



Flip88 said:


> Congratulations,  we are all delighted for you



Thank you *Flip* for your good wishes and for all the enabling pics. Perhaps you next  while the Jan sale is still on and the weather is perfect


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Perfect Day

IT is absolutely gorgeous, seriously I am delighted for you.  I hope and trust that it will meet your expectations.  






papertiger said:


> Sorry, obviously too excited to take good pics
> 
> I saw this Carlo Tivioli  yesterday whilst hunting for minks with a darling friend (for her, but you know how that goes ).
> 
> Saw this, perfect colour, wearable length and style.
> 
> It was late, almost closing time, so I 'slept on it', bought it today and will sleep with/in it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note well everybody, this will not only be my first, it will be my_* only *_


----------



## I'll take two

papertiger said:


> Sorry, obviously too excited to take good pics
> 
> I saw this Carlo Tivioli  yesterday whilst hunting for minks with a darling friend (for her, but you know how that goes ).
> 
> Saw this, perfect colour, wearable length and style.
> 
> It was late, almost closing time, so I 'slept on it', bought it today and will sleep with/in it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note well everybody, this will not only be my first, it will be my_* only *_


Stunning !!!
Big congrats 
Modelling shots please when you get a chance .


----------



## Flip88

@papertiger sadly my budget will not stretch to a sable. One day perhaps.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> IT is absolutely gorgeous, seriously I am delighted for you.  I hope and trust that it will meet your expectations.



Thanks so much *Perfect Day*  Perfect words too, I hope so. Now all I have to do is live-up to the jacket 



I'll take two said:


> Stunning !!!
> Big congrats
> Modelling shots please when you get a chance .



Thank you kindly too *I'll take two*. I will do my best, plenty of opportunity right now with all the snow here. 



Flip88 said:


> @papertiger sadly my budget will not stretch to a sable. One day perhaps.



It _will_ happen!

I got lucky. I was seriously not expecting to find one just right now, esp not a Tivioli.  I think the less-than-classic styling put it in the sale, and at 30% off, which made it feasible. I got a bargain although I know I did not settle (as might have been the case with some others I've considered).


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> Sorry, obviously too excited to take good pics
> 
> I saw this Carlo Tivioli  yesterday whilst hunting for minks with a darling friend (for her, but you know how that goes ).
> 
> Saw this, perfect colour, wearable length and style.
> 
> It was late, almost closing time, so I 'slept on it', bought it today and will sleep with/in it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note well everybody, this will not only be my first, it will be my_* only *_



So perfect and on sale too!  Congratulations!


----------



## papertiger

Elina0408 said:


> So perfect and on sale too!  Congratulations!



Thank you my dear  

I think we need to start hunting for one for you next


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> Thank you my dear
> 
> I think we need to start hunting for one for you next



Of course...


----------



## Prada_Princess

The more I look at these pics the more I would LOVE to own a sable.  Congratulations





papertiger said:


> Sorry, obviously too excited to take good pics
> 
> I saw this Carlo Tivioli  yesterday whilst hunting for minks with a darling friend (for her, but you know how that goes ).
> 
> Saw this, perfect colour, wearable length and style.
> 
> It was late, almost closing time, so I 'slept on it', bought it today and will sleep with/in it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note well everybody, this will not only be my first, it will be my_* only *_


----------



## Prada_Princess

Gabriella Dompe attends Valentino Cocktail Party as part of Milan Fashion Week Menswear Autumn/Winter 2013 on January 12, 2013 in Milan, Italy. 

Zimbio


----------



## Prada_Princess

Laura Teso (R) and Adriano Teso (R) attend the Teatro Alla Scala 2010 / 2011 Season Inauguration on December 7, 2010 in Milan, Italy.

Zimbio


----------



## BarbAga

They are an attractive couple.  She looks beautiful in her fur


----------



## papertiger

^  agreed, very glamorous, both of them


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> The more I look at these pics the more I would LOVE to own a sable.  Congratulations



Thank you *Prada_Princess*, I hope your wish comes true


----------



## Flip88

I would imagine that the odd sale or two might be seriously reduced!

Sadly, I am not going


----------



## BarbAga

OMGosh   wouldn't this be a fun day. I can only imagine the beautiful fur he will have available.


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> OMGosh   wouldn't this be a fun day. I can only imagine the beautiful fur he will have available.



Indeed,  if only I were a Russian Billionaire


----------



## papertiger

Well I'm banned, end of! 

I have to say it would be fun to go just to look but _too_ tempting :banned:


----------



## BarbAga

yes tempting for sure, but what fun to just go and try on everything!! <g>
 Our local furrier is still having their moving sale and I keep getting Sale add to come look.   It is driving me nuts not to go again. So far I only went one time at start of winter, and didn't leave empty handed.


----------



## Perfect Day

Well everyone,  I guess we can all resist everything,  except temptation   (Oscar Wilde).  We are a long time dead right?  

(but then I love in London so can't go anyway)


----------



## Flip88




----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Well everyone,  I guess we can all resist everything,  except temptation   (Oscar Wilde).  We are a long time dead right?
> 
> (but then I love in London so can't go anyway)



You can love in Manhattan too, it's only 6.6 hours away


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


>



I'm not listening, looking or commenting :hnsnsn:


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I'm not listening, looking or commenting :hnsnsn:



Ha ha .... peekaboo


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Ha ha .... peekaboo



but I do love both of those, quick somebody, buy them 

Oscar Wilde be damned!


----------



## Elina0408

USA and NYC has the best sample sales... it is not fair!!!


----------



## BarbAga

Wooohooooo  georgous, both of them


----------



## Perfect Day

Elina0408 said:


> USA and NYC has the best sample sales... it is not fair!!!



..... And has a 'fur district'    As you say,  it's not fair.


----------



## goddessdiana

I love ALL of this! I have a secondhand coat that needs identifying. I will post pics later.


----------



## goddessdiana

Flip88 said:


> I would imagine that the odd sale or two might be seriously reduced!
> 
> Sadly, I am not going


would be nice if I didn't live so far!


----------



## Flip88

unless I am mistaken,  raccoon and sable.  I'm not a hundred percent sure that this is sable.  Anyone confirm?


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> unless I am mistaken,  raccoon and sable.  I'm not a hundred percent sure that this is sable.  Anyone confirm?



One on the left is more likely to be a dyed silver fox and the one on the right is a dyed mink, but very nice.

They are unusual because such good skins are not usually dyed as it's considered a waste. Prob more a fashion choice than a classic one.


----------



## BarbAga

they are both really pretty.  
My guess would be blue iris on the right. just my guess


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> they are both really pretty.
> My guess would be blue iris on the right. just my guess



No, I dont think it s blue iris TBH - that is a grey mink.  I do think dyed mink.


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> No, I dont think it s blue iris TBH - that is a grey mink.  I do think dyed mink.



I am sure you know better then me. Prolly right.  But it is beautiful either way.


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> I am sure you know better then me. Prolly right.  But it is beautiful either way.



Ooh, I'd never proclaim to know much but Blue Iris is, I believe, simply the colour of the mink - and it's grey contrary to its name.  They obviously like to try and trick us


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Ooh, I'd never proclaim to know much but Blue Iris is, I believe, simply the colour of the mink - and it's grey contrary to its name.  They obviously like to try and trick us



They do that!!  I cant keep track.


----------



## Flip88

Some sables by the way from Teso (I cannot save the pics to post sadly) BUT they are on sale.  Papertiger ..... I know you are there 

ussian sable coat with top part detachable with zipper

http://www.giulianateso.it/en/brand...n-parte-sopra-staccabile-mediante-zip-in-vita

Russian sable jacket with leather belt

http://www.giulianateso.it/en/brand...giacca-in-zibellino-russo-con-cintura-logo-gt

Tortora russian sable coat with leather insert and bow tie closure

http://www.giulianateso.it/en/brand...tora-con-inserti-in-nappa-e-chiusura-a-fiocco

Dark russian sable coat

http://www.giulianateso.it/en/brand/giuliana-teso/f-w-2012-13--2/cappotto-in-zibellino-russo


----------



## Flip88

Sables from the Wonderur event, Russian furrier.


----------



## mlemee

Mirolava Duma in a yummy Sable fur


----------



## BarbAga

Arent they all so pretty!  My wallet screams NOOOO. But they are beautiful.


----------



## Flip88

Indeed our wallets are all too often wholly incompatible with our desires.


----------



## papertiger

mlemee said:


> Mirolava Duma in a yummy Sable fur



That woman must have a couple of wardrobes full of sables LOL, that is certainly one of my favorites


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> ]Indeed our wallets are all too often wholly incompatible with our desires.[/B]




 so true 

If you look at the wardrobe sub-forum's New Year's resolution thread (started by beautiful and sensible * ladysarah*) you will see I explicitly wrote "no more outerwear", I didn't even make it past January :shame:

I have to at least _try_ to be (almost)-perfect angel now


----------



## Prada_Princess

More sable.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Dennis Basso Ruffled Russian Sable and Broadtail Lamb Stroller Coat

By Furs by Chris.

Some others I stumbled across!


----------



## Prada_Princess

What I would do for this third one!!!


----------



## BarbAga

3rd one is beautiful to my taste.  the are all wonderful fur   ty for posting them


----------



## Flip88

The 3rd is especially fabulous.  I can imagine playing at being a princess in such a fur.  Sipping champagne at a socialites party.  Oh,  how I wish


----------



## BarbAga

I think I am going tomorrow to play princess at our local store. Great sales going on right now,  I can't stay away any longer.


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> I think I am going tomorrow to play princess at our local store. Great sales going on right now,  I can't stay away any longer.



Have fun!


----------



## Perfect Day

Love this last pic flip,  the fur looks much thicker than sable normally does.  How lush!


----------



## Perfect Day

Miroslava Duma (taken from her thread)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Such gorgeous eye-candy! I want them all!!!
Thanks, ladies for posting these wonderful pics.


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Have fun!



I think Gretchen is beautiful.  That sable is perfect for her.


----------



## Perfect Day

Gretchen is beautiful,  I agree.  The sable looks top quality,  I'm very jealous.  How old is she by the way? Anyone know?


----------



## BarbAga

Perfect Day said:


> Gretchen is beautiful,  I agree.  The sable looks top quality,  I'm very jealous.  How old is she by the way? Anyone know?


I think she is 33  maybe 34


----------



## Prada_Princess

Loving these


----------



## Prada_Princess

With Hermes.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> With Hermes.



Love this PP.  Great find.


----------



## BarbAga

Very nice, like the last pic alot


----------



## Flip88

2 very different sables.  Hope you like em  

Credit,  http://mantziari.com/


----------



## BarbAga

beautiful fur,  I like both, but I prefer the dark one.


----------



## papertiger

^ Me too


----------



## Flip88

Yes,  I do as well actually....... I think.  I keep changing my mind though. Lighter,  darker,  lighter,  darker,  lighter and so on


----------



## Flip88

Another


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

I saw a lady at Four Seasons Toronto this week wearing an absolutely gorgeous long sable coat!!!  It was a bit on the darker side,  so I thought it must have been died navy/grey but it must have been the lighting....


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## BarbAga

That color look beautiful on that redhead. Suits her perfect


----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


> .



Love these,  we're you not tempted to say how fab the fur was at the Four Seasons?  

Love these pictures,  thanks Birkin,  you post the best pics


----------



## BarbAga

I agree you do post the best pictures Birkin,  ty


----------



## 1newbie:)

Birkin 101 - 
After reading through this thread again and again, I hope that I can ask you a tough question about an old post .... on Dec 6, 2011, 9:47pm post # 474 (page 32!) you posted a picture of my ideal sable - about halfway down, looks like a straight jewel neck horiontally run barguzine, leggy model with her hands at her neck .... any idea what event or what brand was being shown?
Thanks so much - reading through this thread has been a complete education!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

1newbie:) said:


> Birkin 101 -
> After reading through this thread again and again, I hope that I can ask you a tough question about an old post .... on Dec 6, 2011, 9:47pm post # 474 (page 32!) you posted a picture of my ideal sable - about halfway down, looks like a straight jewel neck horiontally run barguzine, leggy model with her hands at her neck .... any idea what event or what brand was being shown?
> Thanks so much - reading through this thread has been a complete education!




Could have been Helen Yarmak or some other Russian designer.  The event would have mostly likely been covered by spletnik.ru or tatler.ru so you can check there and scroll down to see past events.


----------



## Prada_Princess

A lot of breath taking sables,  thank you everyone.  Many seem to wear sable in snow and almost blizzard conditions so is it a durable fur? 

Thanks again everyone,  I love this thread


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin101 said:


> .



OMG *birkin*, amazing pics!

Thanks for all your effort here on this thread!!!


----------



## 1newbie:)

Thanks so much, Berkin - so many gorgeous pieces, so much fun to search for the perfect one !!!!


----------



## 1newbie:)

Oops  - typed too quick, Birkin ! :shame::giggles:


----------



## Prada_Princess

Simonetta Ravizza featured some beautiful furs,  the video is on YouTube too. 

Here are some sable furs  

http://m.zimbio.com/pictures/w7OBBc3K6tX/Models+walk+runway+Simonetta+Ravizza+Fall


----------



## BarbAga

Very pretty and under her coat.  looks like top coat is fabric. 

thank you for the pictures


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Elina0408

Photo taken from Leaura in Instagram, dennis basso sable. simply gorgeous!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elina0408 said:


> Photo taken from Leaura in Instagram, dennis basso sable. simply gorgeous!



Wow,  love this.  I'm going to follow her on Instagram


----------



## Flip88




----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful


----------



## Prada_Princess

Indeed,  it's beautiful


----------



## Prada_Princess

Spotted this on the Miroslava Duma thread.


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## Flip88

Joan Rivers


----------



## BarbAga

I so want all of Joans fur.  she had on a white cape,trimmed in fox the other nite on tv that was fabulas


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


> .



Awesome!

I have been looking at the recent pictures updated on Sagafurs.com (credit) and have not found much sable at all but this Chaddo Ricci coat is beautiful.

http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=16846


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I have been looking at the recent pictures updated on Sagafurs.com (credit) and have not found much sable at all but this Chaddo Ricci coat is beautiful.
> 
> http://www.sagafurs.com/en/catwalk_gallery?item_id=16846



ITA, esp on a taller lady


----------



## Flip88

oooo, yes, I like it too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flip88

The furrier Milady has recently been discussed, a Paris furrier who feature a lot of sable.  If you wish to indulge then visit 

http://www.milady.tv/en/collection-1-2.html

Their photographs are massive - way too large to attach but here are some thumbnails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BarbAga said:


> I so want all of Joans fur.  she had on a white cape,trimmed in fox the other nite on tv that was fabulas



I saw that, too. It was so over the top great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> The furrier Milady has recently been discussed, a Paris furrier who feature a lot of sable.  If you wish to indulge then visit
> 
> http://www.milady.tv/en/collection-1-2.html
> 
> Their photographs are massive - way too large to attach but here are some thumbnails.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks, *Flip*!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarbAga

Thank you for the beautiful photos.  I am so sad to see these fantastic coats put away for another year.  It is 40 and raining here today, not sure how much more winter we will have
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flip88

Yes, I feel the same way  still, its nice to have some sunshine and warm weather I guess.

Till then, Victoria Silvstedt in her sable, NYC (credit Getty Images)


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


> For a while I have been in awe with this luxurious fur. Please, feel free to post any pictures of celebrities/socialites/public figures or your own. Here are a couple from my photo collection.



nijlo.s in milan a wonderful shop


----------



## luxurysable

Perfect Day said:


> The sables are just gorgeous.  The one worn by Kimora is particularly nice I think.



I agree, Kimora has several sables.


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> more sables  - wow!
> 
> Do we think that sable is necessarily better than mink or is it down to taste?  I think that good quality mink (Blackglama, etc) is difficult to beat and the price difference between that and sable is scary.  I was discussing this with a friend last evening and she actually prefers mink.  That is, even if both were priced the same.  I can see her point to be honest.
> 
> I love seeing this pics posted BTW.



Sable nuch more silky, to were sable is to feel like a   queen.


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>



not sure which bag i prefare the matching sable one or the coradile  one


----------



## Love4H

I have 3 sable oats but not really educated about them.
The dark one is a russian barguzin sable coat. I have recently bought a medium gold sable coat and the sale person called it barguzin sable too. I thought barguzin comes only in dark colors with a tint of grey like my other one. I have lots of trust to this store as we have been buying from them for decades, and we keep some of the fur coats at their facilities during summer, so I don't think they would lie to me. But the lady was kind of new so maybe she was misinformed on the name of that fur. 

Can anybody clarify it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BarbAga

Wish I could help, hopefully some of these tPf fur knowledgeable people will jump in.

I say congrats on the 3 you have


----------



## Love4H

BarbAga said:


> Wish I could help, hopefully some of these tPf fur knowledgeable people will jump in.
> 
> I say congrats on the 3 you have



Thanks! I just love them. One of them is 11 years old, bought it for my first wedding, and it looks absolutely gorgeous, like a new one.


----------



## BarbAga

luxurysable said:


> nijlo.s in milan a wonderful shop



Love this  last fur. Very nice


----------



## papertiger

Love4H said:


> I have 3 sable oats but not really educated about them.
> The dark one is a russian barguzin sable coat. I have recently bought a medium gold sable coat and the sale person called it barguzin sable too. I thought barguzin comes only in dark colors with a tint of grey like my other one. I have lots of trust to this store as we have been buying from them for decades, and we keep some of the fur coats at their facilities during summer, so I don't think they would lie to me. But the lady was kind of new so maybe she was misinformed on the name of that fur.
> 
> Can anybody clarify it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Check out #871 (p.20) of this thread

A Barguzin sable will usually say somewhere on some kind of paperwork because you will be paying a premium and needs to be verifiable. 

Lots of on-line auction (and not just on-line) descriptions are misleading, they use the term 'Barguzin' to bump-up prices. It's like Champagne/sparkling wine, if it doesn't come from that region it's not a Barguzin.

Barguzin/&#1041;&#1072;&#1088;&#1075;&#1091;&#1079;&#1080;&#769;&#1085; is just a place in Russia where the best sable come from and not an actual colour. The darkest fur (with ironically, with the highest amount of silver guard hair) fetches the highest prices.  Therefore the darkest, most silvery, Barguzin sable is the most expensive as it's the most rare, people will not find this very particular colour anywhere else in the World.  

However, that's a traditional view and more for traders and the _husbands_ of trophy wives than for the actual wearers. My skin-tone/hair colour is better off with a mid-colour, with a strongly defined darker central marking and that is the colour I have. I knew before I bought, to look for a middle, neutral but with high contrast, I would have liked larger pelts and a more classic cut perhaps but beggars can't be choosers  

I could also not wear a Golden sable but it seems you look great in strong sable colours of the spectrum, most Golden sable comes from Canada but not all.  You have to think what looks better on you. If you already have one dark/silvery then maybe you want an alternative, it just depends on what looks and feels good on you. 

Please may we beg some modeling shots from you in the ones you already own


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>


The Golden Sable with the trim of lynx, is mothing short of devine.


----------



## luxurysable

Prada_Princess said:


> With Hermes.


White polol St Moritz were you stick out like a sore thume if your  not in Sable


----------



## luxurysable

shoemania said:


> Flip88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee!  No it doesn't!
> 
> 
> 
> A matching crocodile skirt would     be very nice
Click to expand...


----------



## Flip88

I knew Birkin101 would provide the answer  



papertiger said:


> Check out #871 (p.20) of this thread
> 
> A Barguzin sable will usually say somewhere on some kind of paperwork because you will be paying a premium and needs to be verifiable.
> 
> Lots of on-line auction (and not just on-line) descriptions are misleading, they use the term 'Barguzin' to bump-up prices. It's like Champagne/sparkling wine, if it doesn't come from that region it's not a Barguzin.
> 
> Barguzin/&#1041;&#1072;&#1088;&#1075;&#1091;&#1079;&#1080;&#769;&#1085; is just a place in Russia where the best sable come from and not an actual colour. The darkest fur (with ironically, with the highest amount of silver guard hair) fetches the highest prices.  Therefore the darkest, most silvery, Barguzin sable is the most expensive as it's the most rare, people will not find this very particular colour anywhere else in the World.
> 
> However, that's a traditional view and more for traders and the _husbands_ of trophy wives than for the actual wearers. My skin-tone/hair colour is better off with a mid-colour, with a strongly defined darker central marking and that is the colour I have. I knew before I bought, to look for a middle, neutral but with high contrast, I would have liked larger pelts and a more classic cut perhaps but beggars can't be choosers
> 
> I could also not wear a Golden sable but it seems you look great in strong sable colours of the spectrum, most Golden sable comes from Canada but not all.  You have to think what looks better on you. If you already have one dark/silvery then maybe you want an alternative, it just depends on what looks and feels good on you.
> 
> Please may we beg some modeling shots from you in the ones you already own


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> I knew *Birkin101* would provide the answer



Pardon Me?


----------



## BarbAga

ut o


----------



## papertiger

freemetolovefur said:


> Sable
> 
> Sable is one of the most precious types of fur and this exclusive species is the pride of Russia. Beyond the borders of Russia one can find only small numbers of sable in Kazakhstan, Mongolia, China and Korea.
> 
> The most valuable fur belongs to the wild Barguzinian Sable. This sable species lives in the north-west of Trans-Baikal, the north-east of the Irkutsk region and in the southern part of Yakutia. Its fur, with smooth resinous-black top hair and blue down, is the most valuable sable fur, this is why this animal is called the tsar of the wild furs.
> 
> Sable lives mainly in taiga regions, including the territories from the Middle to the Northern Urals to the shores of The Japanese, Okhotskoye and Bering seas, and also Kamchatka, and The Sakhalin, and Kuril Islands. It lives mainly in cedar forests and also in the upper reaches of mountain rivers. The Sable leads a concealed way of life, and leaves its home only at twilight.
> 
> The colour of a sable.s fur depends on its habitat: The colour of the top hair varies from light (yellowish-brown) to almost black and the colour of the down . from yellowish-red to dark-blue. The animal.s body is often covered with light top hair, which produces a greying effect. It is typical of sable to have a distinctive white or orange spot on the neck or spots where fur is of a lighter colour.
> 
> Pelts of commercial sables are divided into 10 different types depending on the place where they are hunted and the fur quality - here they are listed in decreasing order of their value: bargusinian, kamchatskij, yakutskij, tobolskij, eniseyskij, sahalinskij, altayskij, tuvinskij, minusinskij and amurskij. Sables of these kinds are thought to correspond to zoological subspecies.
> 
> The wild sable can be different in size. The biggest species dwell on the western and eastern borders of the Urals and Kamchatka, where the maximum length of a male animal (from the nose to the tip of the tail) is 53-56 cm. Bargusinian sable, which is the best in colour and fur quality is relatively small: an average male is 42 cm, a female is 38 cm.
> 
> The Sable is a settled predator; its hunting territory is from 25 to 700 hectares. Sable usually hunts mouse-like rodents: mostly field-voles but it also hunts coneys and flying squirrels. If we take birds, the animal prefers grouse, wood grouse and nutcrackers. It hunts lizards, snakes, insects, and fish. The Sable quite often attacks animals bigger than itself, Arctic hare and musk-deer for example. Sometimes it hunts smaller animals . Japanese mink and weasel.
> 
> The Sable breeds from the middle of June till the beginning of August. There are usually 1-10 cubs in a sable litter. In the wild sable live about 13-17 years.
> 
> 
> Sable
> 
> Selection of Russian sable has been around for more than 70 years. The wild sables' color is extremely variable depending on its habitat, moreover, wild sables differ visibly in their sizes. High mutability of the fur coloring of wild sables, as well as their diversity in size and fur structure were the main incentives for the artificial breeding of this creature in captivity and the acquisition of sable with the most valuable fur characteristics.
> 
> The first artificial sable litter was successfully conceived in 1929. At the same time a large sable farm at the "Pushkinskij" state fur farm was organized, animals were brought there from different districts of Siberia, the Urals and Tuva. And in 1931 the industrial breeding of sable started here. The majority of the livestock was a selection of the best animals from different fur farms, and in addition 130 wild barguzin sables were introduced. These animals served as the foundation for the creation of a new pedigree breed - black sable, which in its sizes resembles Kamchatka sable but is dissimilar in fur quality and colour. Black sable is evenly coloured, without any lightening of fur on the head and often even without the red spots near the ears, which are typical for wild black sables. However, in the geniture of pedigree sables cubs with lighter fur can sometimes appear.
> 
> One more sable species was conceived at the "Salikovskij" pedigree fur farm Outwardly it doesn"t differ much from "puskinskij"s" sable, but at the genetic level the difference is such, that both of these animals are categorized as different species. In the same place they are working on creating a sable species with strongly marked grey streaks. At pelt auctions grey furs are considered extremely valuable - on the same level as black sable.
> 
> Sable"s vital functions in the wild, as well as in captivity, depend on its environmental conditions - the light and the natural ultraviolet emanation. In captivity sables are kept in sheds, which scarcely protect them from the influence of weather conditions.
> 
> The average body size of males is 42 centimeters, of females - 38 centimeters.
> 
> This animal eats both vegetable and organic fodder. Today sable"s food ration at fur farms consists of 70% meat and fish products (horse-flesh, beef, liver, meat subproducts, fish and so on). Besides, a forage mix includes milk, non fat curds, grain, mixed fodder, apples, potatoes, and different vitamins - in total 8-10 components.
> 
> The reproductive period for sables lasts from the middle of June till the beginning of August; female sables allow males sables to approach several times. After a coition a very curious phenomenon occurs, which initially made it difficult to figure out the time of the breeding-period for these animals and delayed their rearing in captivity: foetus growth almost stops on the initial stage, and only at 7. 5 - 8 months real pregnancy begins. Coming into the world at the end of April, the sable"s cubs avoid the influence of a severe Winter. In a sable litter in captivity there can be 1 to 12 cubs, but most frequently there are 2-3. Sable"s live expectancy in captivity is 15-18 years, in the wild this creature lives for several years less.
> 
> Female sables become most fertile at the age of eight-nine years old and breed normally up to 12-14 years old. But, in comparison with another animals sables reach puberty rather late: of sables, bred in captivity, on average only 25% of females copulate at the age of 15-16 months, and the overwhelming majority of them remain unfertilized. Sable"s behavior resembles the of cat"s, and although special selective work in order to tame sable hasn"t yet been carried out, it is clear, that it is only a matter of time.




The above quote is from* freemetolovefur*



papertiger said:


> Check out #871 (p.20) of this thread
> 
> A Barguzin sable will usually say somewhere on some kind of paperwork because you will be paying a premium and needs to be verifiable.
> 
> Lots of on-line auction (and not just on-line) descriptions are misleading, they use the term 'Barguzin' to bump-up prices. It's like Champagne/sparkling wine, if it doesn't come from that region it's not a Barguzin.
> 
> Barguzin/&#1041;&#1072;&#1088;&#1075;&#1091;&#1079;&#1080;&#769;&#1085; is just a place in Russia where the best sable come from and not an actual colour. The darkest fur (with ironically, with the highest amount of silver guard hair) fetches the highest prices.  Therefore the darkest, most silvery, Barguzin sable is the most expensive as it's the most rare, people will not find this very particular colour anywhere else in the World.
> 
> However, that's a traditional view and more for traders and the _husbands_ of trophy wives than for the actual wearers. My skin-tone/hair colour is better off with a mid-colour, with a strongly defined darker central marking and that is the colour I have. I knew before I bought, to look for a middle, neutral but with high contrast, I would have liked larger pelts and a more classic cut perhaps but beggars can't be choosers
> 
> I could also not wear a Golden sable but it seems you look great in strong sable colours of the spectrum, most Golden sable comes from Canada but not all.  You have to think what looks better on you. If you already have one dark/silvery then maybe you want an alternative, it just depends on what looks and feels good on you.
> 
> Please may we beg some modeling shots from you in the ones you already own



The above quote was written by me

Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Perfect Day

Thanks Papertiger,  I'm sure it was a slip of the finger.  You are so knowledgeable whereas I just drool_ continually


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Thanks Papertiger,  *I'm sure it was a slip of the finger*.  You are so knowledgeable whereas I just drool_ continually



Oh yes, absolutely, I'm sure I've done the same sort of thing, I just thought maybe I confused everybody. 

My computer was acting-up yesterday and went into skeleton (dos) mode, so I could only hope what I saw on my screen was what everybody else had (for instance, I know for sure page numbers on tpf are variable with different people's settings and only the post numbers on a thread are the same). But then, with all these format changes recently on tpf I wondered if _anything_ was the same anymore. 

As for my 'work'. You can always tell I wrote something because I can't spell in any language, English, possibly the worst. I was brought up to spell English the British way, but my spell-check is stubbornly in the US version .


----------



## BarbAga

it was a wonderful explanation and very easily read.  Ty for sharing the knowledge.


----------



## Flip88

Oooooops - sorry PT.  My error 




papertiger said:


> The above quote is from* freemetolovefur*
> 
> 
> 
> The above quote was written by me
> 
> Sorry for any confusion


----------



## papertiger

BarbAga said:


> it was a wonderful explanation and very easily read.  Ty for sharing the knowledge.



Thanks *BarbAga*



Flip88 said:


> Oooooops - sorry PT.  My error



No worries *Flip*, I've done it myself X 100


----------



## Prada_Princess

We are so lucky to have you PT 



papertiger said:


> Check out #871 (p.20) of this thread
> 
> A Barguzin sable will usually say somewhere on some kind of paperwork because you will be paying a premium and needs to be verifiable.
> 
> Lots of on-line auction (and not just on-line) descriptions are misleading, they use the term 'Barguzin' to bump-up prices. It's like Champagne/sparkling wine, if it doesn't come from that region it's not a Barguzin.
> 
> Barguzin/&#1041;&#1072;&#1088;&#1075;&#1091;&#1079;&#1080;&#769;&#1085; is just a place in Russia where the best sable come from and not an actual colour. The darkest fur (with ironically, with the highest amount of silver guard hair) fetches the highest prices.  Therefore the darkest, most silvery, Barguzin sable is the most expensive as it's the most rare, people will not find this very particular colour anywhere else in the World.
> 
> However, that's a traditional view and more for traders and the _husbands_ of trophy wives than for the actual wearers. My skin-tone/hair colour is better off with a mid-colour, with a strongly defined darker central marking and that is the colour I have. I knew before I bought, to look for a middle, neutral but with high contrast, I would have liked larger pelts and a more classic cut perhaps but beggars can't be choosers
> 
> I could also not wear a Golden sable but it seems you look great in strong sable colours of the spectrum, most Golden sable comes from Canada but not all.  You have to think what looks better on you. If you already have one dark/silvery then maybe you want an alternative, it just depends on what looks and feels good on you.
> 
> Please may we beg some modeling shots from you in the ones you already own


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Prada_Princess

Whilst looking around the site of a furrier, Fishelis, I came across this.

Ps, Fishelis's sables are

http://www.fischelis.com/Fischelis.asp?pid=gb,5,0,0,0


----------



## BarbAga

very pretty,  I love swing coats, but when they are of fur, they are sure alot of coat.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*freemetolovefur *and* papertiger*, thanks for the in-depth knowledge about sable!
Loved reading your posts.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> We are so lucky to have you PT





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *freemetolovefur *and* papertiger*, thanks for the in-depth knowledge about sable!
> Loved reading your posts.



Thank you 

*freemetolovefur*_ is_ truly amazing, I hope s/he doesn't 'disappear'


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


>



How warm, cosy and glam to wear this coat, like staying toasty in bed all day in the freezing cold outside 



Prada_Princess said:


> Whilst looking around the site of a furrier, Fishelis, I came across this.
> 
> Ps, Fishelis's sables are
> 
> http://www.fischelis.com/Fischelis.asp?pid=gb,5,0,0,0



Do you think this is a vintage ad, say, late-1980s/early/90s? I seem to remember a lot of furs this shape, I have both these look great. For those deciding on colour, what a great opportunity to see which one draws you without having to worry about if it's just the style that's preferable.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> How warm, cosy and glam to wear this coat, like staying toasty in bed all day in the freezing cold outside
> 
> True, no doubt reflected in the final £$E, but in Sable at least the fur will still be relatively light


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> How warm, cosy and glam to wear this coat, like staying toasty in bed all day in the freezing cold outside
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a vintage ad, say, late-1980s/early/90s? I seem to remember a lot of furs this shape, I have both these look great. For those deciding on colour, what a great opportunity to see which one draws you without having to worry about if it's just the style that's preferable.



Yes, I think the picture is from the early - mid nineties.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Speaking of sable of old, I have been watching old runway video on Youtube.  If you like sable then may I introduce Christian Dior" Autumn Winter 2000 2001 Paris 1 of 3 pret a porter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FeAICLrBxvM


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> How warm, cosy and glam to wear this coat, like staying toasty in bed all day in the freezing cold outside
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a vintage ad, say, late-1980s/early/90s? I seem to remember a lot of furs this shape, I have both these look great. For those deciding on colour, what a great opportunity to see which one draws you without having to worry about if it's just the style that's preferable.



I think I had a meaning-bypass, I should write in tpf too late at night


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Speaking of sable of old, I have been watching old runway video on Youtube.  If you like sable then may I introduce Christian Dior" Autumn Winter 2000 2001 Paris 1 of 3 pret a porter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FeAICLrBxvM



Wow, a bit of maximalist, gangster-fabulousness there, every fur and skin imaginable, amazing


----------



## BarbAga

wow that was an amazing video, just pure heaven with those fur.  I loved the long leather coat also.   ty for post the link


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Flip88

Yes, the video is just amazing   I love the way that fur looks when it moves - either the wind blows against it or it is worn on the catwalk when the model kinda 'bounces' down the catwalk!


----------



## Perfect Day

Oh how this sable would complete so many outfits.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Oh how this sable would complete so many outfits.



Love this sable, is it a jacket?


----------



## Flip88

Some amazing pictures I found on a Russian furrier site. 

http://www.braschi-fur.ru/


----------



## BarbAga

Wow, one prettier then the next.


----------



## inspiredgem

Prada_Princess said:


> Speaking of sable of old, I have been watching old runway video on Youtube.  If you like sable then may I introduce Christian Dior" Autumn Winter 2000 2001 Paris 1 of 3 pret a porter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FeAICLrBxvM



Fantastic video!  Thank you for posting! 


Flip88 said:


> Yes, the video is just amazing   I love the way that fur looks when it moves - either the wind blows against it or it is worn on the catwalk when the model kinda 'bounces' down the catwalk!


I was thinking the exact same thing!  The furs looked amazing in motion!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Some amazing pictures I found on a Russian furrier site.
> 
> http://www.braschi-fur.ru/



Wow, a whole bunch of super furs!


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


> ,



I think this fur is worn very well by the girl. It is a fairly close match to her hair colour and I generally prefer it to contrast. Having said that, she looks great in it.


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Prada_Princess

Samantha De Revisiis again.

Sable fur coat Carlo Ramello
Skirt : Stella Jean
Shirt and Nacklace : Radà
Phtos : Piero Pandolfino
Make up : Alice Taglietti


----------



## Prada_Princess

How luxurious does this fur look ????


----------



## Prada_Princess

Prada_Princess said:


> How luxurious does this fur look ????



http://www.tykafurlux.com.ua/collection1011/


----------



## BarbAga

Prada_Princess said:


> How luxurious does this fur look ????



yes I want.    i so "need" this short one


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> How luxurious does this fur look ????




ITA, not sure about the matching bag but the coat is


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


>



Yes please


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> How luxurious does this fur look ????



This sable is beautiful but the bag I would leave at home. The bag might look fine without the jacket.  Together it is too much.


----------



## BarbAga

lol I had to go back and see, didn't notice the bag.  that jacket is gorgeous though


----------



## Prada_Princess

Again, Samantha.


----------



## Perfect Day

Does she get to keep the furs do you know? She seems to get invited to the best parties and fashion shows and gets to wear some lovely items.  Just wondered if they are gifts or loans?? Loving this sable.


----------



## Perfect Day

Hockley,  London furrier on Instagram.


----------



## Perfect Day

hooded sable


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> hooded sable



This fur is beautiful.  Where is the shot taken? Do you know? Looks familiar.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


> ,



Sable in Paris ..... does it get any better ??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin101 said:


> ,



Great pics, thanks birkin!


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Sable in Paris ..... does it get any better ??



I doubt it gets much better.  What fun


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

Eva Longoria from a few years ago


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

On a roll &#9825;&#9829;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> On a roll &#9825;&#9829;


----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Flip88

&#9829;


----------



## Flip88

Beautiful


----------



## mlemee

birkin101 said:


> ,



Love that fur


----------



## Perfect Day

Sooo lush


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Sooo lush



Yes, lush


----------



## Prada_Princess

Indeed Perfect Day ....  lovely picture.

I suppose, now the seasons have changed people will be saying goodbye to their sables for 6 months or so. I put my furs into storage last week (not that I own sable). Hopefully pictures will continue to be found though!


----------



## Flip88

Yes, sables will be going away for a while sadly. Shall we move to the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Flip88

&#9829;


----------



## Flip88

Is this sable??


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

Sable and Hermes with a Chloe bag on the left.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Sable and Hermes with a Chloe bag on the left.



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Flip88

A combination of sable and beige suede.

Credit http://www.fur.it/en_EN/2/women_fur.../www.fur.it/fur-coats-2012/lamb-coat.php#!183


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Perfect Day

Oh how thoee sables are nice to look at.


----------



## Perfect Day

Naomi in Dennis Basso. The first is broadtail trimmed with sable. The second is sable.


----------



## Flip88

Samantha De Revisiis


----------



## BarbAga

I just love the darker sable.  But some ladies sure do look beautiful in the lighter sable.


----------



## bifurlover

OMG..love the sable bag...too much sable?  Never!!



Prada_Princess said:


> How luxurious does this fur look ????


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> Naomi in Dennis Basso. The first is broadtail trimmed with sable. The second is sable.




Love these pics of Naomi in Dennis Basso.

Thanks, *Perfect Day*!


----------



## Elina0408

LOVE! Thanks for sharing girls!


----------



## Flip88

I believe these are from the late nineties


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Oh how thoee sables are nice to look at.







Flip88 said:


> I believe these are from the late nineties



I think you're right (I had some pointy kitten heels like the shoes) WOW, the sables are _amazing_ I mean AMAZING!!!


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I think you're right (I had some pointy kitten heels like the shoes) WOW, the sables are _amazing_ I mean AMAZING!!!



Glad you liked them. Yes...  I had a pair too


----------



## Prada_Princess

Wow. Those two sables from the 90's are literally breathtaking.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I believe this to be sable.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Another


----------



## BarbAga

Wow simply beautiful.  Thanks for the eye candy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gorgeous pics, the last few are stunning!


----------



## Flip88

Wow. That last one in particular I really like.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## poppylee

wow. that's so luxurious~


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Perfect Day

Love the golden sables worn by the two Asian girls!!  Would have been bice to see the whole coats.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

How lovely is this? &#9829;


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes Flip, thats a beautiful fur.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip, the coat worn by the (Russian?) girl is perfect imo. The gilet is also amazing, but I do prefer the coat.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^^ Gorgeous!
Thanks, *flip*!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Anyone recall this collection from London AW05-06? The incredible Julien MacDonald.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Anyone recall this collection from London AW05-06? The incredible Julien MacDonald.



Yes I recall the show but not that particular jacket tbh.  I have seen the pics on sagafurs.


----------



## Prada_Princess

What a lovely look.


----------



## Elina0408

Prada_Princess said:


> What a lovely look.


----------



## Perfect Day

Sable, Hermes boots (in croc) and she is beautiful. . . Sigh . .  How fabulous.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> What a lovely look.



Actually I think this is stone marten rather than sable. Its lovely though.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Sable, Hermes boots (in croc) and she is beautiful. . . Sigh . .  How fabulous.



Breathtakingly beautiful &#9829;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Sable, Hermes boots (in croc) and she is beautiful. . . Sigh . .  How fabulous.



Beautiful!!!! How luxurious.  Love the combo she wears. Is she famous of 'just' a fashionista!


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Sable, Hermes boots (in croc) and she is beautiful. . . Sigh . .  How fabulous.



Very, _very_ nice, in fact picture perfect.


----------



## BarbAga

Yes it is beautiful.  I could handle having that fur. )


----------



## Flip88

Russians and their sables ....  sigh.... .how beautiful


----------



## Perfect Day

Another beautiful sable, another beautiful russian socialite and another drool


----------



## BarbAga

love this one. diagnal is beautiful


----------



## Flip88

There are some amazing sables in the online fur salon at Saks. Sadly the latest catalog seems to be from 11/12??  I cannot post the pictures in because they disable right clicking  

Anyway, worth a visit but be aware - the prices will make you shiver 

http://thefursalon.com/Catalogs/Service2013Mailer_Pg1.shtml


----------



## Perfect Day

3 beautiful sables


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> 3 beautiful sables



They are all amazing. &#9829;


----------



## pawsandclaws

Question? I am blonde, 5'8 over 40, fm, any thought on color or length of sable to buy?
It will most likely be the last fur I get, I have quite a bit. So, I want something I can get a 
Lot of wear from. Thoughts?


----------



## Flip88

pawsandclaws said:


> Question? I am blonde, 5'8 over 40, fm, any thought on color or length of sable to buy?
> It will most likely be the last fur I get, I have quite a bit. So, I want something I can get a
> Lot of wear from. Thoughts?



Hopefully the numerous posts on this thread will give you some ideas. Personally I like blonde paited with a darker sable for the contrast. Having said that any color of sable will work for blonde hair, I suppose its down to your taste. I think a jacket will work as more casual but if you want the fur to be more 'dress up' then perhaps a knee length one?

Good luck &#9829;


----------



## Prada_Princess

pawsandclaws said:


> Question? I am blonde, 5'8 over 40, fm, any thought on color or length of sable to buy?
> It will most likely be the last fur I get, I have quite a bit. So, I want something I can get a
> Lot of wear from. Thoughts?



Any color of sable will work perfectly Im sure and I actually like the lighter colored ones. As you want a lot of wear I too would suggest one around knee length. Im so envious of you - all that sable shopping


----------



## Perfect Day

pawsandclaws said:


> Question? I am blonde, 5'8 over 40, fm, any thought on color or length of sable to buy?
> It will most likely be the last fur I get, I have quite a bit. So, I want something I can get a
> Lot of wear from. Thoughts?



We are all envious of the task that awaits you! Do you have any idea at all of what you want? 'There are sone fabulous sables in this thread - do any take your fancy?  

Whereabouts are you?  Someone may be able to suggest a furrier?


----------



## papertiger

pawsandclaws said:


> Question? I am blonde, 5'8 over 40, fm, any thought on color or length of sable to buy?
> It will most likely be *the last fur I get*, I have quite a bit. So, I want something I can get a
> Lot of wear from. Thoughts?



My sable will be the last fur for me (I hope ). 

Colour:

It depends on what kind of blond you are. If you are very fair, a golden sable or even a honey colour Russian sable will be too 'yellow'. Try to find something cooler toned and as much silver in the long guard-hairs as your $£E will allow.  

If you are a honey, strawberry, or golden blonde, and even more especially if you tan well (Scandinavian type) you could wear more of the warmer toned mid-shade sables, just don't buy a sable to _match_ your hair.

Length: 

From experience, I know _my_ longer coats stay in the wardrobe. If you are at all like me, (i.e. not royalty/celebrity and don't just want to keep one for best) a mid-length jacket (above your seat) to stroller length will be be so much more wearable. 

Age:

Sables are ageless. A young woman will look classic and a more mature lady authoritative. In a classic cut and the right colour for you, a sable will be very 'graceful', very versatile.and will look wonderful 15 years from now  

Once you've bought the right sable, I can guarantee you will never want to take it off


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> My sable will be the last fur for me (I hope ).
> 
> Colour:
> 
> It depends on what kind of blond you are. If you are very fair, a golden sable or even a honey colour Russian sable will be too 'yellow'. Try to find something cooler toned and as much silver in the long guard-hairs as your $£E will allow.
> 
> If you are a honey, strawberry, or golden blonde, and even more especially if you tan well (Scandinavian type) you could wear more of the warmer toned mid-shade sables, just don't buy a sable to _match_ your hair.
> 
> Length:
> 
> From experience, I know _my_ longer coats stay in the wardrobe. If you are at all like me, (i.e. not royalty/celebrity and don't just want to keep one for best) a mid-length jacket (above your seat) to stroller length will be be so much more wearable.
> 
> Age:
> 
> Sables are ageless. A young woman will look classic and a more mature lady authoritative. In a classic cut and the right colour for you, a sable will be very 'graceful', very versatile.and will look wonderful 15 years from now
> 
> Once you've bought the right sable, I can guarantee you will never want to take it off



Perfectly summed up  

I do love the idea of wearing an ankle length fur coat but this would be perfect for my imaginary lifestyle rather than the one I have.


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Prada_Princess

On post 1088 there is a beautiful picture of a sable with a blonde model. The sable is dark and, I think, works perfectly. Hope you find one. We all habe our fingers crossed!!


----------



## pawsandclaws

I like the darker sables in post 1061 and 1067 quite a bit. I love the light weight of sable, I never wear my sheared beaver, or my full length mink anymore too heavy. I have a couple different styles of sheared mink that I wear more


----------



## pawsandclaws

papertiger said:


> My sable will be the last fur for me (I hope ).
> 
> Colour:
> 
> It depends on what kind of blond you are. If you are very fair, a golden sable or even a honey colour Russian sable will be too 'yellow'. Try to find something cooler toned and as much silver in the long guard-hairs as your $£E will allow.
> 
> If you are a honey, strawberry, or golden blonde, and even more especially if you tan well (Scandinavian type) you could wear more of the warmer toned mid-shade sables, just don't buy a sable to _match_ your hair.
> 
> Length:
> 
> From experience, I know _my_ longer coats stay in the wardrobe. If you are at all like me, (i.e. not royalty/celebrity and don't just want to keep one for best) a mid-length jacket (above your seat) to stroller length will be be so much more wearable.
> 
> Age:
> 
> Sables are ageless. A young woman will look classic and a more mature lady authoritative. In a classic cut and the right colour for you, a sable will be very 'graceful', very versatile.and will look wonderful 15 years from now
> 
> Once you've bought the right sable, I can guarantee you will never want to take it off



I really like the darker coats in post 1061 and 1067


----------



## Flip88

pawsandclaws said:


> I really like the darker coats in post 1061 and 1067



Yes they are lovely.

Diana Saksen (from Asians in Hermes thread)


----------



## Prada_Princess

Is the sable Flip? The first picture looks like redfox? The second looks more like sable but presumably thet are from the same coat?


----------



## Perfect Day

pawsandclaws said:


> I really like the darker coats in post 1061 and 1067



Yes, those darker sables are lovely. The ones in 1061 and 1067 are worn by girls with sarker hair though.  899 is a geeat example of a dark sable being worn by a blonde. We are all still envious and demand a reveal


----------



## Perfect Day

How about something as dark as this for blonde hair or is this suited better to very dark / black hair?


----------



## Perfect Day

Just a little find


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> How about something as dark as this for blonde hair or is this suited better to very dark / black hair?



A cool toned blonde could def wear that 

Contrasts can be as striking as tonal blend on the right person and of course the darker and more silvery the sable, usually the more it costs.

An amazing piece. 

Different blondes suit different colours. As I've said, I think it's more about weather a blonde is a 'cool' or a warm honey and whether her features are of high contrast. The silver hairs in a dark Barguzin sable would suit a cool toned blonde, even the most porcelaine of complexions. A honey or strawberry blonde with a warm toned-complexion just suits the perfectly muted tones of fur with more red-brown tones.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Sable, Hermes boots (in croc) and she is beautiful. . . Sigh . .  How fabulous.



A perfect honey-toned blonde wearing the perfect sable for her colouring IMO



Flip88 said:


> Russians and their sables ....  sigh.... .how beautiful



Also _very_ good in a lighter shade of sable, this lady could also wear a dark silvery Barguzin very well


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Just a little find



Is it you?


----------



## pawsandclaws

Perfect Day said:


> Just a little find



Imagine that with a great pair of white jeans!


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> Is it you?



No, wish it was


----------



## Perfect Day

pawsandclaws said:


> Imagine that with a great pair of white jeans!



Yes, that would work with black Pigalles.


----------



## Perfect Day

Whilst pottering around the sagafurs website I came across these beauties from Haute Couture,  Paris, 2001.

Hope you like them!


----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful, love the coat, but I think the second coat is wearing the lady. 
That suit is perfectly done. The third coat is beautiful also.  Thank you for the eye candy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> How about something as dark as this for blonde hair or is this suited better to very dark / black hair?



Love this dark sable for blonde hair ~ it's gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Whilst pottering around the sagafurs website I came across these beauties from Haute Couture,  Paris, 2001.
> 
> Hope you like them!



Yes I do 

Who are the designers? 

Is the third Yves Saint Laurent? Who ever this ensemble is by, I just lurrve it .


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> No, wish it was



Well, she looks great. 

I thought maybe it was you at a private pre-loved/unworn sale that ladies do between within their own circle.

Your time will come *PD*


----------



## papertiger

Inspired by *Perfect Day *

YSL Haute Couture A/W 2001 (the penultimate of any YSL collection by Mr Saint Laurent, and also the last proper collection before the retrospective in 2002)


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> Inspired by *Perfect Day *
> 
> YSL Haute Couture A/W 2001 (the penultimate of any YSL collection by Mr Saint Laurent, and also the last proper collection before the retrospective in 2002)



Those are all, without exception,  breath taking.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> inspired by *perfect day *
> 
> ysl haute couture a/w 2001 (the penultimate of any ysl collection by mr saint laurent, and also the last proper collection before the retrospective in 2002)



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Blonde and dark sable = &#9829;

Here is the proof


----------



## Perfect Day

Perfect Day said:


> Blonde and dark sable = &#9829;
> 
> Here is the proof



Aaaargh, wont let me upload


----------



## Flip88

YSL Haute Couture ...... sigh ...... how desirable!!!


----------



## papertiger

A rare McQueen from 2001 (prob from his last at Givenchy couture)


----------



## pawsandclaws

papertiger said:


> A rare McQueen from 2001 (prob from his last at Givenchy couture)



Love that!


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> A rare McQueen from 2001 (prob from his last at Givenchy couture)



Love this!


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> A rare McQueen from 2001 (prob from his last at Givenchy couture)



It is fabulous but it kinda looks too big for the model - maybe its meant to be that way? If anyone has ever been to St Moritz you see such fine sables everywhere - along with just about every other type of luxurious item.  A 'swarm of sables'


----------



## Flip88

I might be wrong but I believe this to be Victoria Silvstedt
*
*


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes, it is her.


----------



## Prada_Princess

From Valentino,  Haute Couture.


----------



## Flip88

PP - have you noticed all the haute couture additions to Sagafurs catwalk gallery?


----------



## Flip88

More eye candy


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> From Valentino,  Haute Couture.



Beautiful!



Flip88 said:


> More eye candy



The first is lovely, a little shrug to wear with everything (and the young lady looks so unaffected and pretty, like a young Audrey Hepburn)


----------



## Flip88

Fashion bloggers with sables! !


----------



## Flip88

Simona Krainová, Czech model


----------



## Perfect Day

She is beautiful. What is she wearing underneath? Some sort of leather shirt? Love her gilet - shame we can't see the full outfit.


----------



## Flip88

Yes, an interesting piece Perfect Day. Id like to see it without the fur. I also have had second thoughts - I think this is stone marten, not sable.


----------



## Flip88

A sable trim on a black mink


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks again for posting these amazing pics, *flip*!
Such sable eye-candy!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> A sable trim on a black mink



Gorgeous statement coat


----------



## Flip88




----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*flip*, you have me thinking of sable all year-round!
The pics are positively drool worthy.


----------



## Flip88

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *flip*, you have me thinking of sable all year-round!
> The pics are positively drool worthy.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


>





The entire outfit = sheer elegance


----------



## Flip88




----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gorgeous pics, *flip*!
Thanks!


----------



## Prada_Princess

So pretty are these last pics


----------



## Perfect Day

Love these pictures Flip - thanks again. 

Does anybody have a view on how a cheaper sable compares to say a higher end mink or fox? Ive noticed that some minks are well into $10, 000 plus and it just strikes me that if one is in that price bracket they might as well move to a sable.

Just wondered your views on this.


----------



## Flip88

Just found this baby


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Love these pictures Flip - thanks again.
> 
> Does anybody have a view on how a cheaper sable compares to say a higher end mink or fox? Ive noticed that some minks are well into $10, 000 plus and it just strikes me that if one is in that price bracket they might as well move to a sable.
> 
> Just wondered your views on this.



I think that once you get into £10k you are entering the world of sable, lynx and chinchilla. All depends on the designer and of course length. If I saw a full length top quality mink I might invest even if it was £10k.

My mother and sister both own minks which were around that price and they swear by them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Just found this baby



Wowza, what a coat!!!
Thanks, *flip*!


----------



## Flip88

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, what a coat!!!
> Thanks, *flip*!


it is just lush isn't it - blonde sable!


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Love these pictures Flip - thanks again.
> 
> Does anybody have a view on how a cheaper sable compares to say a higher end mink or fox? Ive noticed that some minks are well into $10, 000 plus and it just strikes me that if one is in that price bracket they might as well move to a sable.
> 
> Just wondered your views on this.



'Cheap' sable is either quality sable tiny off-cuts, bitty pieces sewn together or coats made from other types of fur from the marten family. The latter is sometimes written 'sable' as in German sable or Serbian sable etc. 

I have a knitted sable stole, again from Hockley and was not so expensive (pic at the beginning of this thread) but like knitted mink, it's an extra not so much an alternative IMO.  

Golden or Canadian sable is the only alternative to Russian sable that is actually sable. It is less expensive but it is a lighter colour and it is beautiful in it's own right but you have to like it. Not sure many are £10/$15K a nice one may still be double that.

A few years ago I was offered a quality demi-buff mink jacket at Hockley for under £4K, but bought a mahogany coat instead in the sale, this month an identical classic db jacket was double! Furs are going up after 20 years.


----------



## LV&Evie

Love love love this thread!   I have a dark sable wrap/stole, a sable scarf that just arrived, and a stone marten fling that is just huge. The dark sable wrap is my precious baby, I'll have to post pics of it....the fur is just amaaazing.


----------



## Love4H

10 K mink is probably a designer fur... But I have never seen $10K sable coat. The least one is 20, good one is 30 and up.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

another


----------



## Flip88

fashion blogger


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Love these pictures Flip - thanks again.
> 
> Does anybody have a view on how a cheaper sable compares to say a higher end mink or fox? Ive noticed that some minks are well into $10, 000 plus and it just strikes me that if one is in that price bracket they might as well move to a sable.
> 
> Just wondered your views on this.


Yes, sable are more expensive that £10k typically ..... sadly!


----------



## Flip88

sable and lynx


----------



## Flip88

Another blogger


----------



## Flip88

http://www.daisyvegablog.com/2012/12/mix-del-mes-de-diciembre-2012.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love that last sable jacket ~ how gorgeous!

Thanks again, *flip*!


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes the last jacket looks so beautiful.  I also have an envious eye on that lynx &#9825;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Another blogger



I just love this outfit.  If I owned sable then this is the one I would go for and wear it this way.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Prada_Princess said:


> I just love this outfit.  If I owned sable then this is the one I would go for and wear it this way.



*Prada_Princess*, I totally agree ~ she looks great. Love her outfit.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Very gorgeous.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Carolina Herrera sable


----------



## BarbAga

I wonder if that is a collar, or a neck wrap.  Beautiful


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> I wonder if that is a collar, or a neck wrap.  Beautiful



I assume a neck wrap tbh.


----------



## BarbAga

Prada_Princess said:


> I assume a neck wrap tbh.



I think it is, now that I look again. It is a tad different shade. Beautiful


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gorgeous sable, at first I wasn't sure of the neck-wrap but have grown to love it.
So elegant.


----------



## Flip88

Yes, I too think it is a neckwrap - and a beautiful one.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

a triplet of sables!


----------



## BarbAga

Very pretty. I like the collar on the one in the middle.  The fur is beautiful on all


----------



## Flip88

Blogger


----------



## Flip88

Credit : Jetsetter.com


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Credit : Jetsetter.com



Love both of these coats!
Thanks, *Flip*!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Love both yes, especially the one on the left as you look at the picture.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Reminds me of Great Gatsby or Downton Abbey


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Reminds me of Great Gatsby or Downton Abbey



Yes,  Im sure the Downton Abbey elite would have had the odd sable or two! 

Something I found.


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


>



Wow! Love this sable coat. I'm obsessed. 
Thanks, *Perfect Day*.


----------



## Flip88

Me too .... thx PD ... Sable addicts unite !


----------



## Flip88

..another...possibly known


----------



## Flip88

Golden sable &#9829;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Golden sable &#9829;



This is one of my favorites! 
Thanks, *Flip* ~ such an enabler, you are!


----------



## BarbAga

Perfect Day said:


> Yes,  Im sure the Downton Abbey elite would have had the odd sable or two!
> 
> Something I found.



Love this, what a pretty color


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Prada_Princess said:


> Reminds me of Great Gatsby or Downton Abbey



Great Gatsby, definitely!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip - that last golden sable is so perfect.  

I woke up this morning (Im currently quite near to Manchester,  UK) and realised winter has arrived. These sables would be perfect!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Golden sable &#9829;



Perfect! I do like the lighter sables. I was in Manchester last year and recall seeing a girl who I presumed to be from Eastern Europe in a sable coat. I asked her where she got hers from ... she was from Liverpool and got it at Bicester Village!  How wrong I was and how we giggled!


----------



## Perfect Day

D Saks in sable. How beautiful is this girl?


----------



## Perfect Day

D Saks &#9825; in sable, Chanel, Marni and Loubies


----------



## Flip88

D Saks is so stylish. To be fair she obviously has buckets of money but then many people do and look nowhere near as stylish as Diana. Love her sable.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> D Saks is so stylish. To be fair she obviously has buckets of money but then many people do and look nowhere near as stylish as Diana. Love her sable.



So true, *Flip*! Money doesn't buy style.


----------



## bifurlover

Consider me an addict and obsessed...glad I'm not the only one!



Flip88 said:


> Me too .... thx PD ... Sable addicts unite !


----------



## bifurlover

Some more gorgeous sable..found these recently

<swooonnnnning!!!>


----------



## bifurlover

Stunning tuxedo fronts


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bifurlover said:


> Some more gorgeous sable..found these recently
> 
> <swooonnnnning!!!>



OMG, that first pic is stunning


----------



## Flip88

One from Helen Yarmak website &#9829; 

http://www.helenyarmak.com/collection/fur/


----------



## Prada_Princess

From a Russian fashion show


----------



## Perfect Day

Those are breathtaking sables Prada Princess - beautiful


----------



## slang

Prada_Princess said:


> From a Russian fashion show



I LOVE the cape in the 2nd pic!! Thanks for posting


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Prada_Princess said:


> From a Russian fashion show



That third pic, wow!
Thanks, *Prada_Princess*!


----------



## Flip88

That 3rd picture is simply perfect


----------



## Prada_Princess

Came across this on Pinterest.


----------



## mlemee

Oh, how I've missed this thread and it's fabulous pictures


----------



## Flip88

Those ankle length furs are just breath taking.


----------



## mlemee

Is Milady in Paris still top for Sable fur? I recall they bought the entire Russian sable lot 2 years ago...


----------



## Flip88

mlemee said:


> Is Milady in Paris still top for Sable fur? I recall they bought the entire Russian sable lot 2 years ago...



I would think they are pretty much 'top' fur high end fur yes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Prada_Princess said:


> Came across this on Pinterest.



Love this pic, *Prada_Princess*. The ankle-length furs are gorgeous.
Just sensational.


----------



## BarbAga

Thank you for the wonderful pictures. I am glad it is fur weather,  finally.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


>



Thanks *Flip*! Another gorgeous pic.


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


>



This is beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


>



This is so lovely!


----------



## Flip88

Courtesy of the furrier Fischelis (I have posted some in the chinchilla in action too)


----------



## Flip88

Golden sable


----------



## BarbAga

OH OH  I love this one.   beautiful


----------



## Flip88

Me too  

Just thinking from a practical point of view - there are maybe 4 or so threads ongoing about fur. Would it not be better to simply have a thread entitled "Fur"?

If people agree I dont mind starting it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Me too
> 
> Just thinking from a practical point of view - there are maybe 4 or so threads ongoing about fur. Would it not be better to simply have a thread entitled "Fur"?
> 
> *If people agree I dont mind starting it.*



I wouldn't mind, *flip*! Although I am mostly interested in sable and this is the only thread I subscribe to and post on about furs.


----------



## Flip88

Yes good point. Probably better to leave it. If it aint broke and all that


----------



## Prada_Princess

I would leave it as it is too. 

That golden sable is amazing.  Looks like Helen Yarmak.


----------



## butterfly 86

.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Wonderful pics Burterfly. The last sable is just perfect (as is the H).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Prada_Princess said:


> Wonderful pics Burterfly. The last sable is just perfect (as is the H).



Totally agree, *Prada_Princess*! That last sable and her H constance GHW are just beautiful.


----------



## Flip88

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Totally agree, *Prada_Princess*! That last sable and her H constance GHW are just beautiful.



Indeed - just awesome.


----------



## Flip88

Debra Messing in a Dennis Basso sable at his recent event.

Credit Getty.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## BarbAga

Dennis Basso does some beautiful fur.  Love it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


>



This last sable pic with matching opera gloves is just beautiful!

Thanks, Flip


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Dennis Basso does some beautiful fur.  Love it



I think probably the best for high end furs. I know disagree but his really are spectacular.


----------



## BarbAga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This last sable pic with matching opera gloves is just beautiful!
> 
> Thanks, Flip



Yes it is beautiful! Deep rich color


----------



## Perfect Day

That last one is definitely one of the nicest I have seen. The colour is perfect.


----------



## Perfect Day

Miroslava Duma in Dallas. Credit her IG but the post was from Jula - 'socialites in Hermes'. So credit Jula also &#9829;


----------



## Perfect Day

Another of Miroslava Duma with santa from her Instagram account.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Another of Miroslava Duma with santa from her Instagram account.



Just incredible.  Anyone know who designed it?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Just incredible.  Anyone know who designed it?



No idea tbh but it is lovely indeed.

Joan Rivers with make up on this time in her golden sable. Credit - Getty Images.


----------



## Prada_Princess

The pic .....


----------



## Prada_Princess

Mary J Blige wearing a Dennis Basso sable coat. This picture was tweeted by @dennisbasso yesterday.


----------



## Flip88

Wow, Mary's coat is so beautiful.  I wonder whether she paid full price for it!


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Mary J Blige wearing a Dennis Basso sable coat. This picture was tweeted by @dennisbasso yesterday.





Flip88 said:


> Wow, Mary's coat is so beautiful.  I wonder whether she paid full price for it!



Agreed, it suits her and she wears it well. I don't think celebs pay for full price for anything except Hermes.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Another of Miroslava Duma with santa from her Instagram account.



I'd rather have her outfit than his and I'm not a fan of the jeans or the shoes TBH 

I like how she wears her sable but I cannot stand this way of carrying a Kelly. It's hers she can ruin in if she wants but I have to avert my eyes and keep them focused on the sable


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> Agreed, it suits her and she wears it well. *I don't think celebs pay for full price for anything except Hermes.*



Having been in the business, I have to agree 100%.


----------



## Flip88

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Having been in the business, I have to agree 100%.



Interesting. I suppose most brands need the celebrities more than the other way around, except for Hernes.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Mary J Blige wearing a Dennis Basso sable coat. This picture was tweeted by @dennisbasso yesterday.



I suspect that they both get something out of their friendship. Mary has mass appeal and Dennis has mind blowing sables! I doubt whether she paid full price. I suspect a discount was given.


----------



## Perfect Day

A Russian socialite I follow on Instagram.


----------



## Perfect Day

Incidentally I assume that, if a peesons profile is public it is okay to post their IG pics? If private obviously not. Consent gicen here anyway but is this the rule? 

Mods.....?


----------



## Perfect Day

Beth Susu at Dennis Basso. Www.bethsusu.com. 

I also posted one in the chinchilla in action thread.


----------



## BarbAga

holy cow that is beautiful.  a whole lot of coat!!


----------



## bifurlover

Prada_Princess said:


> No idea tbh but it is lovely indeed.
> 
> Joan Rivers with make up on this time in her golden sable. Credit - Getty Images.


Wow!  So regal...very Evita like


----------



## bifurlover

Perfect Day said:


> Beth Susu at Dennis Basso. Www.bethsusu.com.
> 
> I also posted one in the chinchilla in action thread.


OMG that is fabulous!  )


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Beth Susu at Dennis Basso. Www.bethsusu.com.
> 
> I also posted one in the chinchilla in action thread.



Wow....... I love this coat!


----------



## Prada_Princess

JMendel, Town and Country Party. December 16, Credit BFA.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Prada_Princess said:


> JMendel, Town and Country Party. December 16, Credit BFA.



Gorgeousness! Thanks, *Prada_Princess*.


----------



## Flip88

prada_princess said:


> jmendel, town and country party. December 16, credit bfa.



&#9829;


----------



## Perfect Day

prada_princess said:


> jmendel, town and country party. December 16, credit bfa.



omg ..... &#9829;


----------



## butterfly 86

Prada_Princess said:


> JMendel, Town and Country Party. December 16, Credit BFA.


----------



## Perfect Day

Lady Gaga in a sable which I believe is by Helen Yarmak. I am by no means certain. 

Taken NYC, December 22. Credit - DailyMail. 

I posted this also in the 'Celebrities in Fur' thread too. As I said there, I just cannot help feel this fur should complete the perfect outfit rather than be worn as she chooses. Still, peehaps I am just jealous


----------



## Perfect Day

Apologies .... here is the picture.


----------



## madeinnyc

Perfect Day said:


> Beth Susu at Dennis Basso. Www.bethsusu.com.
> 
> I also posted one in the chinchilla in action thread.



Wow!!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Flip88




----------



## madeinnyc

wish it were me picking out a sable!


----------



## BarbAga

Wish it were me too. What fun. Just browsing is alot of fun. Buying is great!!

Merry Christmas and happy holidays all.


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> wish it were me picking out a sable!



Me too &#9829;


----------



## Perfect Day

Victoria Bonya in sable, I believe it is Helen Yarmak but I am not certain. Credit her IG account.


----------



## madeinnyc

Do sables come in this light color or dyed?

cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/11/29/giuliana-teso-brown-russian-sable-fur-coat-product-3-5657263-047816509_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful.    I dont know if the lighter one posted is dyed or not, but very pretty.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


>



Love that last pic ~ just gorgeous!


----------



## Perfect Day

madeinnyc said:


> Do sables come in this light color or dyed?
> 
> cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/11/29/giuliana-teso-brown-russian-sable-fur-coat-product-3-5657263-047816509_large_flex.jpeg



Sable is occasionally bleached so it can be very light. I couldnt get your link to open though.


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## BarbAga

Wow , that is pretty!!


----------



## Flip88

Its lovely. Such a rich colour.


----------



## Love4H

There are 7 or 8 colors of natural Russian sable, from honey light to very dark.


----------



## Flip88

From The Fur Commision website. I came across it whilst looking for the colours that sable comes in.

Its not directly relevent but it does mention colours.

______________

Sable are actually marten  the finest, most luxurious and expensive marten. The best sable comes from the Barguzin Valley in Russia and is denser and silkier than Canadian sable, while Chinese and Japanese sable are the lowest in quality. Most sable are wild and protected in preserves, although some have been and are ranched. However, Russia has strictly controlled the sale of breeding stock.

The Russian government has a monopoly on sable. V/O Sojuzpushnina, a Russian trade organization, holds fur auctions in January, July and October, at which sables (and other furs) are auctioned. The proceeds go to the government. This system is little different from the system in czarist times when a good portion of the imperial familys income came from the sale of sable, except that the royal family sold sable only to other crowned heads. The finest sable, Barguzin sable, was reserved for the czar and his familys use, which is why its called crown or imperial sable.

Prime sable is deeply furred with even, silvery-tipped guard hairs, making it silkier than mink. The color is a rich brown with a blue cast. Golden sable, which is a reddish or amber color, is less expensive. All sable, nevertheless, is very expensive  but as warm and light in weight as it is heavy in price.


----------



## Flip88

Possibly the darkest sable I have ever seen.


----------



## BarbAga

Interesting thanks for posting this. I am going to pay attention next time I am wondering around in a fur boutique. See if any are different shades.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Possibly the darkest sable I have ever seen.



Just beyond beautiful &#9825;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Possibly the darkest sable I have ever seen.



How beautiful in this dark colour.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Credit MarinaMayer777 (IG). Sable and a beautiful bag.


----------



## Love4H

I've talked to my fur manager and she explained me about sable.  I wanted to order a coat to be made so they showed me lots if sable and explained the  differences. 

Soyuzpushnina classifies sable in color and gray tint. There are 5 colors (2 for the darkest and 7 for the lightest) and 5 tints of gray (S0 for no gray to S5 for maximum gray). The most expensive is the darkest color with maximum of gray (2S5), so it doesn't look dark actually but more like silverish black. Soyuzpushnina says there are about 1000 of that sable animals a year so it's the rarest, and clients have to wait for years or to pay extra. This can be up to a million dollars coat. 
At the same time light colored sable (3-5) is more valuable that dark sable without gray tint (think 2S0-S1).  To be honest this 2-3 S0-1 looks very dull, but most popular right now because it's cheaper, it's usually the first sable to be bought. People remember that dark sable is the best but don't pay attention to the gray tint so often get ripped off and pay much more than it costs. 

I'm talking about the Russian Barguzin sable. There's also Russian Yenisey sable which is also good quality sable. It's light colored usually. 

Canadian sable isn't considered a real sable up to Russian standards, it is a marten and therefore goes 5 times cheaper than a sable. It's often sold as a real sable for big money so you got to be careful. I've touched both of them, Barguzin and Yenisey sable is much lighter and delicate fur comparing to marten and Canadian sable/marten. But if you have nothing to compare, it can look like Russian sable.


----------



## Flip88

Love4H said:


> I've talked to my fur manager and she explained me about sable.  I wanted to order a coat to be made so they showed me lots if sable and explained the  differences.
> 
> Soyuzpushnina classifies sable in color and gray tint. There are 5 colors (2 for the darkest and 7 for the lightest) and 5 tints of gray (S0 for no gray to S5 for maximum gray). The most expensive is the darkest color with maximum of gray (2S5), so it doesn't look dark actually but more like silverish black. Soyuzpushnina says there are about 1000 of that sable animals a year so it's the rarest, and clients have to wait for years or to pay extra. This can be up to a million dollars coat.
> At the same time light colored sable (3-5) is more valuable that dark sable without gray tint (think 2S0-S1).  To be honest this 2-3 S0-1 looks very dull, but most popular right now because it's cheaper, it's usually the first sable to be bought. People remember that dark sable is the best but don't pay attention to the gray tint so often get ripped off and pay much more than it costs.
> 
> I'm talking about the Russian Barguzin sable. There's also Russian Yenisey sable which is also good quality sable. It's light colored usually.
> 
> Canadian sable isn't considered a real sable up to Russian standards, it is a marten and therefore goes 5 times cheaper than a sable. It's often sold as a real sable for big money so you got to be careful. I've touched both of them, Barguzin and Yenisey sable is much lighter and delicate fur comparing to marten and Canadian sable/marten. But if you have nothing to compare, it can look like Russian sable.



What an interesting post - many thanks for taking the time to post this.


----------



## Flip88

&#9829;


----------



## papertiger

Love4H said:


> I've talked to my fur manager and she explained me about sable.  I wanted to order a coat to be made so they showed me lots if sable and explained the  differences.
> 
> Soyuzpushnina classifies sable in color and gray tint. There are 5 colors (2 for the darkest and 7 for the lightest) and 5 tints of gray (S0 for no gray to S5 for maximum gray). The most expensive is the darkest color with maximum of gray (2S5), so it doesn't look dark actually but more like silverish black. Soyuzpushnina says there are about 1000 of that sable animals a year so it's the rarest, and clients have to wait for years or to pay extra. This can be up to a million dollars coat.
> At the same time light colored sable (3-5) is more valuable that dark sable without gray tint (think 2S0-S1).  To be honest this 2-3 S0-1 looks very dull, but most popular right now because it's cheaper, it's usually the first sable to be bought. People remember that dark sable is the best but don't pay attention to the gray tint so often get ripped off and pay much more than it costs.
> 
> I'm talking about the Russian Barguzin sable. There's also Russian Yenisey sable which is also good quality sable. It's light colored usually.
> 
> Canadian sable isn't considered a real sable up to Russian standards, it is a marten and therefore goes 5 times cheaper than a sable. It's often sold as a real sable for big money so you got to be careful. I've touched both of them, Barguzin and Yenisey sable is much lighter and delicate fur comparing to marten and Canadian sable/marten. But if you have nothing to compare, it can look like Russian sable.




I have a lovely sable jacket that suits my colouring (a pic somewhere in this thread) a really dark sable is better for someone with strong contrasts. I have Barguzin stole with many silver hairs which also works but I still prefer the colour of my jacket. 

At the end of the day it's the demand of the market that determines the price so sadly the traditional grading will prob be superseded by a misinformed one. People are simple souls, they can just about remember lighter or darker is bad/good/cheap/expensive . 

It reminds me of the diamond trade 10 years ago. Black diamonds were virtually worthless compared to white and usually used for mining and engineering. Then there was some Italian (high) fashion for blk/whte pieces which set the ball rolling for a flood of copy cat mid then low price jewellery. Even black diamond dust now has a market


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> &#9829;



This is soooooooo beautiful


----------



## LV&Evie

Just wanted to post some photos from my recent NYC trip.  I wore my two-tier sable wrap out to a performance at the Met.  First time I've worn it, and won't be the last...loved wearing it around, and it was so warm!   


Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LV&Evie said:


> Just wanted to post some photos from my recent NYC trip.  I wore my two-tier sable wrap out to a performance at the Met.  First time I've worn it, and won't be the last...loved wearing it around, and it was so warm!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



You look gorgeous, *LV&Evie*! Thanks for posting these lovely pics


----------



## LV&Evie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You look gorgeous, *LV&Evie*! Thanks for posting these lovely pics




thank you!!!!   

I saw SO MANY furs in NYC, and a bunch of sable too! Really has spurred me towards getting a sable jacket or coat in the future!  There is just nothing like it!!


----------



## Perfect Day

LV&Evie said:


> Just wanted to post some photos from my recent NYC trip.  I wore my two-tier sable wrap out to a performance at the Met.  First time I've worn it, and won't be the last...loved wearing it around, and it was so warm!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



You look absolutely amazing in this outfit. Seriously - beautiful!

Hope the performance was fun.


----------



## Perfect Day

Beautiful coat so smile Dear!


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful coat so smile Dear!



 Yes, Im sure she was super happy inside. Just hiding it well for 'the look'.


----------



## Flip88

LV&Evie said:


> Just wanted to post some photos from my recent NYC trip.  I wore my two-tier sable wrap out to a performance at the Met.  First time I've worn it, and won't be the last...loved wearing it around, and it was so warm!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



This is beyond &#9829;. You look amazing in this and I bet you caused a few green eyes whilst out. Love it!


----------



## Flip88

With an amazing exotic H &#9829;


----------



## papertiger

LV&Evie said:


> Just wanted to post some photos from my recent NYC trip.  I wore my two-tier sable wrap out to a performance at the Met.  First time I've worn it, and won't be the last...loved wearing it around, and it was so warm!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



You look lovely!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> With an amazing exotic H &#9829;



Both jackets are really lovely.


----------



## adriana007

sable


----------



## Love4H

papertiger said:


> I have a lovely sable jacket that suits my colouring (a pic somewhere in this thread) a really dark sable is better for someone with strong contrasts. I have Barguzin stole with many silver hairs which also works but I still prefer the colour of my jacket.
> 
> At the end of the day it's the demand of the market that determines the price so sadly the traditional grading will prob be superseded by a misinformed one. People are simple souls, they can just about remember lighter or darker is bad/good/cheap/expensive .
> 
> It reminds me of the diamond trade 10 years ago. Black diamonds were virtually worthless compared to white and usually used for mining and engineering. Then there was some Italian (high) fashion for blk/whte pieces which set the ball rolling for a flood of copy cat mid then low price jewellery. Even black diamond dust now has a market



Traditional grading will not be forgotten, just not everyone can afford paying hundreds of thousands to a million for a high graded coat, or even offered one. 

Dark sable doesn't look good on me if its a full coat, though I'm a brunette. I have a black caracultcha (unborn baby astrakhan) coat with Barguzin 2S4 but it looks too dark on me. Lighter sable suites me better too, and I prefer it for an every day too (5S2).  But its much cheaper and no way I'd ever agree to pay for it as for the dark one.
It's all about being an educated buyer and not letting others to fool you. 

Regarding the De Grisogono diamonds, I personally think its ridicilously priced and it has poor aftermarket price because everyone understands the real value of the black diamonds.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


>



How lovely! Thanks for posting.


----------



## BarbAga

That color looks lovely on her.  nice fur


----------



## Elina0408

LV&Evie said:


> Just wanted to post some photos from my recent NYC trip.  I wore my two-tier sable wrap out to a performance at the Met.  First time I've worn it, and won't be the last...loved wearing it around, and it was so warm!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



 You look amazing!


----------



## madeinnyc

Sable?


----------



## Perfect Day

madeinnyc said:


> Sable?



Difficult to tell. Its certainly a colour consistent with it being sable.


----------



## Perfect Day

PARIS, FRANCE - JANUARY 09: (L-R) President of the Gala Ulla Parker and Cyril Karaoglan attend Arop Charity Gala with 'Ballet du Theatre Bolchoi' held at Opera Garnier on January 9, 2014 in Paris, France. 

Getty.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


>



Love this jacket in a casual look! Thanks for posting, *Flip*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> PARIS, FRANCE - JANUARY 09: (L-R) President of the Gala Ulla Parker and Cyril Karaoglan attend Arop Charity Gala with 'Ballet du Theatre Bolchoi' held at Opera Garnier on January 9, 2014 in Paris, France.
> 
> Getty.



Beautiful!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> PARIS, FRANCE - JANUARY 09: (L-R) President of the Gala Ulla Parker and Cyril Karaoglan attend Arop Charity Gala with 'Ballet du Theatre Bolchoi' held at Opera Garnier on January 9, 2014 in Paris, France.
> 
> Getty.



How elegant


----------



## Perfect Day

MILAN, ITALY - JANUARY 11: Marta Brivio Sforza attends Bugatti and L'Uomo.

Credit - Getty Images.


----------



## Perfect Day

A scan from the eighties (Vogue) featuring a sable. Apart from the odd change in style, they really are timeless I think.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> PARIS, FRANCE - JANUARY 09: (L-R) President of the Gala Ulla Parker and Cyril Karaoglan attend Arop Charity Gala with 'Ballet du Theatre Bolchoi' held at Opera Garnier on January 9, 2014 in Paris, France.
> 
> Getty.



Love this!


----------



## Flip88

A post in the 'Fur and Hermes' thread inspired me to visit the website LISKA and I came across this beauty.

They have videos online too but my internet connection is not strong enough to play them - Ill have a look later.

Meanwhile ....


----------



## Flip88

Vivtoria Baker Harper (Made in Chelsea ) in London. 

Credit - her Instagram.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> A scan from the eighties (Vogue) featuring a sable. Apart from the odd change in style, they really are timeless I think.



I love this one, I'd certainly be happy to wear it now


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> MILAN, ITALY - JANUARY 11: Marta Brivio Sforza attends Bugatti and L'Uomo.
> 
> Credit - Getty Images.



Love this coat trimmed in sable. Beautiful.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> A scan from the eighties (Vogue) featuring a sable. Apart from the odd change in style, they really are timeless I think.



Yes, this is perfect for 2014 too.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Vivtoria Baker Harper (Made in Chelsea ) in London.
> 
> Credit - her Instagram.



She has, by far, the best style on MIC.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> She has, by far, the best style on MIC.



Totally agree but sometimes comes across as too *****y.


----------



## madeinnyc

luxemotion


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> luxemotion



Such a lovely rich dark colour of sable.


----------



## Perfect Day

Sable-ista's


----------



## BarbAga

madeinnyc said:


> luxemotion



OMG  beautiful


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> *Sable-ista's*



Perfect caption and love that ostrich B, too.


----------



## madeinnyc

Oh la la


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> oh la la



! &#9829;


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> Just incredible.  Anyone know who designed it?


 Not, sure  but most of her furs are designed by Helen yamark


----------



## Perfect Day

luxurysable said:


> Not, sure  but most of her furs are designed by Helen yamark



You may well be right


----------



## madeinnyc

Idk if this is really sable or not, but if so, that color is gorgeous! I like dark colored sables more but this one is beautiful!


----------



## Perfect Day

madeinnyc said:


> Idk if this is really sable or not, but if so, that color is gorgeous! I like dark colored sables more but this one is beautiful!



Yes its nice but I dont think its sable. The hair seems too short.


----------



## Perfect Day

Vogue 80's


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Vogue 80's



Such opulence &#9829;


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Bonya, Valentino Sable from her Instagram @victoriabonya


----------



## butterfly 86

Flip88 said:


> Victoria Bonya, Valentino Sable from her Instagram @victoriabonya


Love this!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Victoria Bonya, Valentino Sable from her Instagram @victoriabonya



I cannot think how it would even be possible to improve on this look. Perfect.


----------



## madeinnyc

Golden sable by Carlo Tivioli


----------



## BarbAga

That is really pretty.

I went to the local fur shop thursday, had to take one of my furs in for a repair.  A thread on the lining came undone on the inside. They fixed it while I waited. Of course I tried on everything in the mean time. Sable, sable and more sable. What a fun day playing.


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> Golden sable by Carlo Tivioli



Love this!  What is it lined with? Lippi fur or perhaps ots the colour and pattern of the silk?


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> That is really pretty.
> 
> I went to the local fur shop thursday, had to take one of my furs in for a repair.  A thread on the lining came undone on the inside. They fixed it while I waited. Of course I tried on everything in the mean time. Sable, sable and more sable. What a fun day playing.



I suspect we have all done it  







Flip88 said:


> Love this!  What is it lined with? Lippi fur or perhaps ots the colour and pattern of the silk?




its the silk lining I think.






Flip88 said:


> Victoria Bonya, Valentino Sable from her Instagram @victoriabonya



Just perfect yes.  This look cannot be improved on.


----------



## Flip88

Thanks Perfect Day - it is surely silk indeed.


----------



## bifurlover

More examples of the Queen of Furs


----------



## goddessdiana

Love the outfit look.Especially,  the leather pants.


----------



## BarbAga

I didnt realize sable came in so much color choices.  Very nice.


----------



## goddessdiana

First girl in pic. VENUS IN SABLE FURS. I should start a thread with that title for beautiful girls in beautiful furs! Lol


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> I didnt realize sable came in so much color choices.  Very nice.



There are a lot of different colours yes. Darker are generally more expensive.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> There are a lot of different colours yes. *Darker are generally more expensive.*



*Flip*, didn't know that about sable. Thanks!


----------



## Love4H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Flip*, didn't know that about sable. Thanks!



Not just dark. Dark with silver grey tint is the most expensive. Up to a million dollars for a coat. 

Couple of pages ago I wrote about sable colors and tints.


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> There are a lot of different colours yes. Darker are generally more expensive.



wow, I am going to have to do some "research"  I lean towards the dark ones. We did have a gorgeous odd color one I tried on the other day, sort of dark with lighter streaks. It was so pretty.


----------



## goddessdiana

I thought barguzin was the most expensive sable?


----------



## bifurlover

I know this sounds sexist but in my opinion all ladies look more beautiful in fur...and a lady in sable is exquisite



goddessdiana said:


> First girl in pic. VENUS IN SABLE FURS. I should start a thread with that title for beautiful girls in beautiful furs! Lol


----------



## goddessdiana

bifurlover said:


> I know this sounds sexist but in my opinion all ladies look more beautiful in fur...and a lady in sable is exquisite


For sure!


----------



## Flip88

Love4H said:


> Not just dark. Dark with silver grey tint is the most expensive. Up to a million dollars for a coat.
> 
> Couple of pages ago I wrote about sable colors and tints.



Indeed - you gave a good summary of sable and prices.  I believe that this is such a coat. Credit - Nijole Instagram.


----------



## Flip88

From Socialte with Hermes thread.


----------



## madeinnyc

Does anyone know if this is sable or not?


----------



## butterfly 86

.


----------



## Prada_Princess

butterfly 86 said:


> .



Beautiful


----------



## twigski

butterfly 86 said:


> .


 
WOW!! I have rarely seen a long sable that looks stylish...I love how you made the look casual


----------



## Prada_Princess

madeinnyc said:


> Does anyone know if this is sable or not?



Looks like sable to me.


----------



## butterfly 86

twigski said:


> WOW!! I have rarely seen a long sable that looks stylish...I love how you made the look casual


It's not me, but I agree it's a great casual way of wearing a long coat


----------



## twigski

butterfly 86 said:


> It's not me, but I agree it's a great casual way of wearing a long coat


 
LOL!! It's my first time on this thread & I started from the most recent...didn't realize these were just action pics of random people, celebs, etc.


----------



## Flip88

twigski said:


> LOL!! It's my first time on this thread & I started from the most recent...didn't realize these were just action pics of random people, celebs, etc.



Lol - we all wish we were the people in the pics most probably!  A while ago I posted a compliment saying that a member looked beautiful 'just like Elizabeth Hurley' ... only to discover ...., well you can guess - silly me.


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> Does anyone know if this is sable or not?



Yes this is sable.


----------



## Flip88

People:     Natalya Poniatowski,     Evgenia Linovich

 
   Event Title: THE ELDER STATESMAN FW 2014 Presentation Cocktails Hosted by GREG CHAIT & the HAAS BROTHERS


Bill Farrell Agency


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> People:     Natalya Poniatowski,     Evgenia Linovich
> 
> 
> Event Title: THE ELDER STATESMAN FW 2014 Presentation Cocktails Hosted by GREG CHAIT & the HAAS BROTHERS
> 
> 
> Bill Farrell Agency



Out of the two outfits I actually prefer the red dress with the silverfox fur coat.  Why you would wear a mega expensive sable only to wear ridiculous shoes is beyond me


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> Out of the two outfits I actually prefer the red dress with the silverfox fur coat.  Why you would wear a mega expensive sable only to wear *ridiculous shoes* is beyond me



And the ridiculous hat. Please!


----------



## Love4H

Actually I don't like the last 2 pics in terms of styling. Trying to make your sable look casual by wearing crazy hats? 
Not feeling that, sorry.


----------



## Perfect Day

VigeeLeBrun said:


> And the ridiculous hat. Please!



Fair point. Is it just 'to gey noticed' then perhaps I wonder? Its a shame really.


----------



## butterfly 86

...


----------



## Flip88

butterfly 86 said:


> ...



I do like the style with the shoter sleeves.


----------



## Flip88

Sable and Hermes - how I love this combo!!!!! Credit 'socialites in Hermes' thread.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Sable and Hermes - how I love this combo!!!!! Credit 'socialites in Hermes' thread.



The first outfit!


----------



## madeinnyc

Love!


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> Love!



Love this too!! Where you in the store?  That fur on the right of the picture is just mind blowing.


----------



## luxurysable

Perfect Day said:


> Yes its nice but I dont think its sable. The hair seems too short.


 For sure it is not sable. I think pascal mink.


----------



## papertiger

madeinnyc said:


> Does anyone know if this is sable or not?



Pastel/Mahogany mink. I'm not sure it works TBH


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> People:     Natalya Poniatowski,     Evgenia Linovich
> 
> 
> Event Title: THE ELDER STATESMAN FW 2014 Presentation Cocktails Hosted by GREG CHAIT & the HAAS BROTHERS
> 
> 
> Bill Farrell Agency



...and I don't mind the 'brothel creepers' but I dislike almost everything else, the man's hat of the wrong colour and the long hair and and and 

and totally the wrong proportions of the crystal fox (as fabulous as it is) with that screaming red dress 

They both look like they're in borrowed fancy dress. 'Idiosyncratic' dressing is not suppose to be a licence to just stick on everything favourite and hope for the best

I have to say at Fashion Weeks, the better dressed are usually taking the pictures


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> ...and I don't mind the 'brothel creepers' but I dislike almost everything else, the man's hat of the wrong colour and the long hair and and and
> 
> and totally the wrong proportions of the crystal fox (as fabulous as it is) with that screaming red dress
> 
> They both look like they're in borrowed fancy dress. 'Idiosyncratic' dressing is not suppose to be a licence to just stick on everything favourite and hope for the best
> 
> I have to say at Fashion Weeks, the better dressed are usually taking the pictures



You have such a way of putting things!


----------



## madeinnyc

papertiger said:


> Pastel/Mahogany mink. I'm not sure it works TBH



Idk. I just found out where it's from, Milady Haute Furrier in Paris. It says Bargouzin sable but I have not one clue


----------



## papertiger

madeinnyc said:


> Idk. I just found out where it's from, Milady Haute Furrier in Paris. It says Bargouzin sable but I have not one clue



It's mislabelled. Barguzin (with no 'o') looks like the one below. 

There is no doubt, mink and sable are both great but the striated coat is mink and the one below is top of the range sable.


----------



## madeinnyc

papertiger said:


> It's mislabelled. Barguzin (with no 'o') looks like the one below.
> 
> There is no doubt, mink and sable are both great but the striated coat is mink and the one below is top of the range sable.



The name was in French. 

And thank you! Now I think I kind of, sort of know how to tell the difference


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> It's mislabelled. Barguzin (with no 'o') looks like the one below.
> 
> There is no doubt, mink and sable are both great but the striated coat is mink and the one below is top of the range sable.



Thank you - really appreciated.


----------



## papertiger

madeinnyc said:


> The name was in French.
> 
> And thank you! Now I think I kind of, sort of know how to tell the difference





I just wanted to make you aware of some of the 'tricks' going around. I'm not saying that this was the case here but some unscrupulous sellers use variations of sable in their descriptions (as in German Sable or sable colour etc) when they mean Martin, Fisher, Sable mink (which is a bonafide colour of mink). All fabulous furs in their own right but hugely impact on the price. I have seen Barguzin spelled different ways to confuse buyers (and blur rules of description) They are so rare, it is impossible that every 'Barguzin' sable on-line is actually Barguzin. Most of those are snapped-up by the finest furriers and specialist big names like Basso, Tivoli and Fendi, even then there are not enough to go round

If you read back, someone wrote a great post on the categories of sables. Barguzins can look dark in some pictures,  but really it means the pelts have come from wild sables from the Barguzin (&#1041;&#1072;&#1088;&#1075;&#1091;&#1079;&#1080;&#769;&#1085 region in Russia. It's the SILVERY long guard hairs that mark these out. Light plays on these hairs, making the coat appear almost iridescent and which gives a magic, 'blue' hazy cast, virtually impossible to capture in photo. As someone also wrote DARK coats without these silvery hairs are basically just dark. The strongly marked, with the brown 'stripe' down the centre of each pelt is traditionally seen as the most recognisable and suits those with warmer complexions.  Russian sable were ONLY available to Russian royalty before the Russian Revolution, it was forbidden for anyone else, I think this has a huge bearing on why they are so desirable. 



Perfect Day said:


> Thank you - really appreciated.



:kiss:


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I just wanted to make you aware of some of the 'tricks' going around. I'm not saying that this was the case here but some unscrupulous sellers use variations of sable in their descriptions (as in German Sable or sable colour etc) when they mean Martin, Fisher, Sable mink (which is a bonafide colour of mink). All fabulous furs in their own right but hugely impact on the price. I have seen Barguzin spelled different ways to confuse buyers (and blur rules of description) They are so rare, it is impossible that every 'Barguzin' sable on-line is actually Barguzin. Most of those are snapped-up by the finest furriers and specialist big names like Basso, Tivoli and Fendi, even then there are not enough to go round
> 
> If you read back, someone wrote a great post on the categories of sables. Barguzins can look dark in some pictures,  but really it means the pelts have come from wild sables from the Barguzin (&#1041;&#1072;&#1088;&#1075;&#1091;&#1079;&#1080;&#769;&#1085 region in Russia. It's the SILVERY long guard hairs that mark these out. Light plays on these hairs, making the coat appear almost iridescent and which gives a magic, 'blue' hazy cast, virtually impossible to capture in photo. As someone also wrote DARK coats without these silvery hairs are basically just dark. The strongly marked, with the brown 'stripe' down the centre of each pelt is traditionally seen as the most recognisable and suits those with warmer complexions.  Russian sable were ONLY available to Russian royalty before the Russian Revolution, it was forbidden for anyone else, I think this has a huge bearing on why they are so desirable.
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss:



Thank you so much for this post Birkin101. It is really appreciated.


----------



## BarbAga

I love this forum. I love fur, and learn more each year on this site.  Thanks a ton for all the knowledge.


----------



## evoevo

test


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> I just wanted to make you aware of some of the 'tricks' going around. I'm not saying that this was the case here but some unscrupulous sellers use variations of sable in their descriptions (as in German Sable or sable colour etc) when they mean Martin, Fisher, Sable mink (which is a bonafide colour of mink). All fabulous furs in their own right but hugely impact on the price. I have seen Barguzin spelled different ways to confuse buyers (and blur rules of description) They are so rare, it is impossible that every 'Barguzin' sable on-line is actually Barguzin. Most of those are snapped-up by the finest furriers and specialist big names like Basso, Tivoli and Fendi, even then there are not enough to go round
> 
> If you read back, someone wrote a great post on the categories of sables. Barguzins can look dark in some pictures,  but really it means the pelts have come from wild sables from the Barguzin (&#1041;&#1072;&#1088;&#1075;&#1091;&#1079;&#1080;&#769;&#1085 region in Russia. It's the SILVERY long guard hairs that mark these out. Light plays on these hairs, making the coat appear almost iridescent and which gives a magic, 'blue' hazy cast, virtually impossible to capture in photo. As someone also wrote DARK coats without these silvery hairs are basically just dark. The strongly marked, with the brown 'stripe' down the centre of each pelt is traditionally seen as the most recognisable and suits those with warmer complexions.  Russian sable were ONLY available to Russian royalty before the Russian Revolution, it was forbidden for anyone else, I think this has a huge bearing on why they are so desirable.
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss:


You know fat too much about fur PT. Far too much - unfortunately though most people don't know enough.


----------



## BarbAga

evoevo said:


> test



Beautiful


----------



## Flip88

evoevo said:


> test



Oh yes I love this shot too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

evoevo said:


> test



Such a beautiful fur coat and with the color of outfit too - pure style. Is this yourself or from another site? I love it!


----------



## Flip88

How incredible


----------



## Perfect Day

What a beauty!


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> How incredible



woooohoooo  what a gorgeous piece.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I believe this is the silver tipped sable that Papertiger has mentioned. I might be wrong of course but I think it is.  

The fur is by Nijole.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

evoevo said:


> test



Absolutely adore this pic!


----------



## fancyfds

Love my Sable I rock it all day everyday and am in my late 20s but have been rocking it since my mid early 20s. 

And sometimes I rock it with my chocolate Birkin!

It was my grandmothers and is of the absolute highest quality Barguzin Russian from Neiman Marcus fur salon

It was full length but my mother had it refashioned so it is a swing coat that goes just bellow seat.

She had the extra fur turned into pillows and other accessories.

It is so wearable so soft.

I stole it from my moms cedar fur closet about 8 years ago and it took her maybe until 2 years ago to figure out I had it.

Point being they last forever and it is just as luxurious and perfect now as it was ages ago when first purchased fur lasts forever.

I know for insurance purposes it's appraised at $$$$$ more then a new luxury car


----------



## fancyfds

It's really hard to capture the color with a selfie in the mirror

It's literally something you have to see in person.


----------



## Julide

Prada_Princess said:


> I believe this is the silver tipped sable that Papertiger has mentioned. I might be wrong of course but I think it is.
> 
> The fur is by Nijole.



Beautiful!!


----------



## Flip88

fancyfds said:


> It's really hard to capture the color with a selfie in the mirror
> 
> It's literally something you have to see in person.
> 
> View attachment 2516945



Oh you are so lucky! This fur looks amazing on you. I know what you mean it is difficult to fully appreciate sable without touching it - but your coat is exquisite.   That much is obvious.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Perfect Day

fancyfds said:


> It's really hard to capture the color with a selfie in the mirror
> 
> It's literally something you have to see in person.
> 
> View attachment 2516945



Just incredible.  It looks perfect on you and you look amazing in it. What a great acquisition! Congratulations &#9825;


----------



## Perfect Day

Hoffit Golan in sable, she is good fun to follow on IG.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fancyfds said:


> Love my Sable I rock it all day everyday and am in my late 20s but have been rocking it since my mid early 20s.
> 
> And sometimes I rock it with my chocolate Birkin!
> 
> It was my grandmothers and is of the absolute highest quality Barguzin Russian from Neiman Marcus fur salon
> 
> It was full length but my mother had it refashioned so it is a swing coat that goes just bellow seat.
> 
> She had the extra fur turned into pillows and other accessories.
> 
> It is so wearable so soft.
> 
> I stole it from my moms cedar fur closet about 8 years ago and it took her maybe until 2 years ago to figure out I had it.
> 
> Point being they last forever and it is just as luxurious and perfect now as it was ages ago when first purchased fur lasts forever.
> 
> I know for insurance purposes it's appraised at $$$$$ more then a new luxury car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516932



THIS. It's gorgeous!


----------



## fancyfds

Perfect Day said:


> Just incredible.  It looks perfect on you and you look amazing in it. What a great acquisition! Congratulations &#9825;



Not quite an "acquisition" more like stealing from Mommys closet and her not noticing... She lives in warm climate I live in NYC - my grandmother wouldn't have wanted it to go un used!!

Also needed to snag it before one of my 2 little sisters found it and tried the same.

My mother likes to tell me "it's not yours it's still mine but you can borrow it consider it on loan." Ya, an 8 year loan she didn't notice for the first 6! She can wrestle it out of my cold dead hands!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fancyfds said:


> Not quite an "acquisition" more like stealing from Mommys closet and her not noticing... She lives in warm climate I live in NYC - my grandmother wouldn't have wanted it to go un used!!
> 
> Also needed to snag it before one of my 2 little sisters found it and tried the same.
> 
> My mother likes to tell me "it's not yours it's still mine but you can borrow it consider it on loan." Ya, an 8 year loan she didn't notice for the first 6! She can wrestle it out of my cold dead hands!!!



This story is so funny! Love it.


----------



## Perfect Day

fancyfds said:


> Not quite an "acquisition" more like stealing from Mommys closet and her not noticing... She lives in warm climate I live in NYC - my grandmother wouldn't have wanted it to go un used!!
> 
> Also needed to snag it before one of my 2 little sisters found it and tried the same.
> 
> My mother likes to tell me "it's not yours it's still mine but you can borrow it consider it on loan." Ya, an 8 year loan she didn't notice for the first 6! She can wrestle it out of my cold dead hands!!!



Good for you! It is criminal that such a beautiful fur does not get worn.


----------



## fancyfds

Perfect Day said:


> Good for you! It is criminal that such a beautiful fur does not get worn.



You want to talk criminal!!! She won't let me take my grandmothers black baby seal skin full length Christian Dior to be refashioned!!! I do have the matching hat that she gave to me. 

I know baby seal is illegal and the one time she let me wear it she made me swear that I would lie to anyone who touched it and tell them it was Chinchilla. (It's is sooooo much softer then Chinchilla but nobody is usually smart enough)

It is a crime that coat is hidden in the closet every Christmas I ask for it.

PS obv the coat was purchased in Paris at Dior long before baby seal was illegal.


----------



## fancyfds

But yes I am much better off with the sable!!!! It matches everything!!! It matches my hair perfect!!!  It is so light weight and warm!!


----------



## madeinnyc

fancyfds said:


> Love my Sable I rock it all day everyday and am in my late 20s but have been rocking it since my mid early 20s.
> 
> And sometimes I rock it with my chocolate Birkin!
> 
> It was my grandmothers and is of the absolute highest quality Barguzin Russian from Neiman Marcus fur salon
> 
> It was full length but my mother had it refashioned so it is a swing coat that goes just bellow seat.
> 
> She had the extra fur turned into pillows and other accessories.
> 
> It is so wearable so soft.
> 
> I stole it from my moms cedar fur closet about 8 years ago and it took her maybe until 2 years ago to figure out I had it.
> 
> Point being they last forever and it is just as luxurious and perfect now as it was ages ago when first purchased fur lasts forever.
> 
> I know for insurance purposes it's appraised at $$$$$ more then a new luxury car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516932



Oh I'm so jealous of you (in a good way haha!)! It's beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

fancyfds said:


> It's really hard to capture the color with a selfie in the mirror
> 
> It's literally something you have to see in person.
> 
> View attachment 2516945



Gorgeous *fancy* from what I can see it suits you very well, I'm sure your gran would be pleased


----------



## papertiger

evoevo said:


> test



Beautiful photo 



Flip88 said:


> How *incredible*



Utterly, you could throw that on over everything


----------



## luxurysable

madeinnyc said:


> Oh I'm so jealous of you (in a good way haha!)! It's beautiful!


 It is beautiful.


----------



## butterfly 86

.


----------



## Prada_Princess

fancyfds said:


> Love my Sable I rock it all day everyday and am in my late 20s but have been rocking it since my mid early 20s.
> 
> And sometimes I rock it with my chocolate Birkin!
> 
> It was my grandmothers and is of the absolute highest quality Barguzin Russian from Neiman Marcus fur salon
> 
> It was full length but my mother had it refashioned so it is a swing coat that goes just bellow seat.
> 
> She had the extra fur turned into pillows and other accessories.
> 
> It is so wearable so soft.
> 
> I stole it from my moms cedar fur closet about 8 years ago and it took her maybe until 2 years ago to figure out I had it.
> 
> Point being they last forever and it is just as luxurious and perfect now as it was ages ago when first purchased fur lasts forever.
> 
> I know for insurance purposes it's appraised at $$$$$ more then a new luxury car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516932



Oh wow, so beautiful &#9825;


----------



## Perfect Day

butterfly 86 said:


> .



OMG - so beautiful


----------



## madeinnyc

I found this on pinterest so Idk who she is, unfortunately. I would love to see more of this coat!


----------



## Perfect Day

madeinnyc said:


> I found this on pinterest so Idk who she is, unfortunately. I would love to see more of this coat!



That is one beauty of a fur coat!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

madeinnyc said:


> I found this on pinterest so Idk who she is, unfortunately. I would love to see more of this coat!



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> I found this on pinterest so Idk who she is, unfortunately. I would love to see more of this coat!



I love it!!!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

madeinnyc said:


> I found this on pinterest so Idk who she is, unfortunately. I would love to see more of this coat!



A real 'take your breath away' coat.


----------



## Flip88

Some 'throwback' sables I found whilst on Pinterest. Obviously a sable is incredibly expensive but I dont think any of these furs would look out of place 30 years onwards. Perhaps with a little adjustment but I really can see why they are worth the money.


----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful, I agree, timeless


----------



## bifurlover

Russian oligarchs or connected to Russian oligarchs? LOVE the bags on #2 and #4!

Wow...absolutely incredibly stunning furs!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ I need to meet more Russians! Those sable coats are divine


----------



## Flip88

They are indeed! &#9829;


----------



## madeinnyc

Those are beautiful!!!! 

Samantha De Reviziis; she owns a site called we love fur and is starting to make her very own fur collection  I absolutely love her. She is not afraid to admit she loves fur and all the backlash that comes along with it.


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> Those are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Samantha De Reviziis; she owns a site called we love fur and is starting to make her very own fur collection  I absolutely love her. She is not afraid to admit she loves fur and all the backlash that comes along with it.



She has 'attitude' and (as I said in the chinchilla in action thread) helps to maintain the youthfulness of fur thesedays.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> She has 'attitude' and (as I said in the chinchilla in action thread) helps to maintain the youthfulness of fur thesedays.



Love this, thanks,* Flip*!


----------



## bifurlover

More oligarchs

I'm speechless...I'm without speech

wow!


----------



## Julide

Completely off topic but the lady in the third pic; her hair is fab!! The coat is nice too!


----------



## Flip88

I love the outfit on the fourth girl, the blonde.


----------



## bifurlover

Flip88 said:


> I love the outfit on the fourth girl, the blonde.


Completely agree.  The boots are spectacular and I love the bag....such a glam ensemble


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bifurlover said:


> Completely agree.  The boots are spectacular and I love the bag....such a glam ensemble



+3, Gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> Completely off topic but the lady in the third pic; her hair is fab!! The coat is nice too!



Agree totally!


----------



## Prada_Princess

+4 The whole outfit oozes class


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Beckham in a sable from a few years ago. Love her pose in this shot.


----------



## Perfect Day

flip88 said:


> i love the outfit on the fourth girl, the blonde.



+5 &#9825;


----------



## Perfect Day

Something I came across on pinterest.


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## bifurlover

Prepare to be blown away...love to get responses


----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful.  This is the way they showed me my full length minks. It is very tastefully done, and it does take your breath away.  Lets just say I did not leave any laying on the floor.  Beautiful


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bifurlover said:


> Prepare to be blown away...love to get responses



Gorgeous pic! Wow


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


>



Beautiful!  What a perfect way to wear sable.







bifurlover said:


> Prepare to be blown away...love to get responses



Wow!


----------



## bifurlover

Woman on left is spectacular...gorgeous fur, boots and bag.  wow!!!!


----------



## Julide

Perfect Day said:


>



WOW!!! I wished I looked that good in my PJ's. I think the coat helps too...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> WOW!!! I wished I looked that good in my PJ's. I think the coat helps too...



*Julide*, you are too funny! That wit of yours!!!!
I wish that I looked half as good in my jammies ~ the make-up, blow-dry, heels and coat really help. Maybe I should try this look sometime?


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, you are too funny! That wit of yours!!!!
> I wish that I looked half as good in my jammies ~ the make-up, blow-dry, heels and coat really help. Maybe I should try this look sometime?



Thank you *Vigee*!!

I would love to try this look too, sadly I have no idea where I could go...


----------



## Prada_Princess

Wouldn't like to even guess what her outfit cost!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Mostly sables with an occasiin chinchilla and mink!

Credit - Mele 1880 furrier (its from their Instagram account).


----------



## madeinnyc

Renata Litvinova from Instagram


----------



## Prada_Princess

madeinnyc said:


> Renata Litvinova from Instagram



How beautiful


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

madeinnyc said:


> Renata Litvinova from Instagram



Gorgeous pic! Thanks for posting it, *madeinnyc*.


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> Renata Litvinova from Instagram



Thank you for posting - this is &#9829;


----------



## madeinnyc

Renata again!! So beautiful!


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes beautiful again. Great post.


----------



## Julide

madeinnyc said:


> Renata again!! So beautiful!



That coat!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Some sables


----------



## Flip88

I remember the first sable which was from an editorial called 'Chelsea Girls'. It was in Vogue (UK ) in around 98.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Caroline Stanbury from her IG.


----------



## Perfect Day

A selection from Wagner furrier, Milan.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> A selection from Wagner furrier, Milan.



The first pic is TDF 
Thanks, *Perfect Day*!


----------



## madeinnyc

Perfect Day said:


> A selection from Wagner furrier, Milan.



All of them...I just want all of them


----------



## Flip88

The first picture is perfection.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Some more sable-ista's for you ladies. Hope you like them.


----------



## bifurlover

Well, we're not all ladies!  But, we all loveeeee sable


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gorgeous pics, thanks! They are styled beautifully


----------



## Perfect Day

Some lovely sables from the Carlo Tivoli website. He really has a massive collection but here are my two favourites.


----------



## Flip88

beautiful sables. I love everything about these - the length, the colours and the shape of them.


----------



## kriskiev

Hello to everyone,i'm Cristian and i'm new here...
i already see that this place is soooo cool and i'll try to contribute as much as i can with photos and posts))
cheers!


----------



## kriskiev

...other stunning sables! God bless the russians)))


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kriskiev said:


> ...other stunning sables! God bless the russians)))




Love these pics! H plus sable is perfection!


----------



## kriskiev

other nice photos....


----------



## Prada_Princess

There are some gorgeous furs here !


----------



## kriskiev

others...


----------



## Perfect Day

Cret Getty IMages

SINGAPORE - MAY 18: Oscar de la Renta Fall  2014 Collection during the Audi Fashion Festival.


----------



## Flip88

I have just come across a lovely video posted by a furrier with a very good reputation (I have not used them) - it is on Youtube and you ladies might enjoy it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z16sDbNnqEQ


----------



## kriskiev

other beauties...


----------



## kriskiev

..


----------



## bifurlover

More spectacular sexy sable


----------



## Perfect Day

This is from the Dennis Basso campaign featuring the model Daria Zhemkova. She is very under rated in my opinion.

Anyway, here she is in a sable.


----------



## Perfect Day

A former Miss Russia (2010) on Instagram.


----------



## madeinnyc

Dennis Basso


----------



## Flip88

Helen Yarmak sable fur coat. 

Those Basso furs for kids are a bit bizzaire really. I mean surely a ln 8 year old girl is going to be running around and spilling food / drink everywhere. Not exactly ideal for sable!


----------



## Flip88

Sable in action


----------



## Perfect Day

madeinnyc said:


> Dennis Basso



The sable on the child is beautiful yet completely impractical.


----------



## Perfect Day

Fairly old picture but one thay may be new to people? - Sharon Stone.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Looks great on her!


----------



## purplepoodles

Love the cute little girls in fur! It's a really special princess look. Now everyone wears practical ski type coats. 

I remember running around with my granny's fur muff and playing dress up in my Mum's mink jacket.


----------



## Perfect Day

purplepoodles said:


> Love the cute little girls in fur! It's a really special princess look. Now everyone wears practical ski type coats.
> 
> I remember running around with my granny's fur muff and playing dress up in my Mum's mink jacket.



I used to do that too with my mothers mink but I still wouldnt have entrusted myself with a £30k sable. Still, no denying - a beautiful fur.


----------



## Perfect Day

Love this color!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> A former Miss Russia (2010) on Instagram.



Gorgeous pic! Love it, the sable color is perfect for her


----------



## Flip88

Possibly my favourite sable ever!

Lots (and lots!) of amazing sables here. I have not heard of this furrier before but their website is spectacular.

http://www.luxury-giorgiomagnani.co..._magnani_luxury_lookbook_2014_2015.php?lang=1


----------



## Flip88

I had forgotten about this until I came across it earlier on Instagram.

Victoria Beckham in Sable - Michael Kors.

From Elle I think in 2010.


----------



## Ksyusha

katyakadavid from IG


----------



## Ksyusha

One more


----------



## Ksyusha

And last one
(Sorry for size)


----------



## bifurlover

Never enough sable....


----------



## bifurlover

Love the collar on the 2nd picture...so gorgeous.  I know the coat is mink but I adore that collar


----------



## Flip88

From the furrier Mele.


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Beckham (Dennis Basso) sable, Vogue, DE (Germany) 2010.


----------



## bifurlover

OH my!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gorgeous pics and it's getting cooler now, so it's the perfect time to start thinking about sable.
Thanks for all the eye-candy, ladies


----------



## Prada_Princess

@simonettaravizza (Instagram)


----------



## Prada_Princess

From Instagram. I follow a London based furrier who posted these.


----------



## Flip88

Some sables in Saks, Vancouver.


----------



## bifurlover

More wonderful sable.  Love the Sharon Stone pic


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Thanks! That first pic is amazing ~ love that sable jacket and LBD.


----------



## Flip88

Sable ready for action! Credit Milangel and http://www.simonettaravizza.it


----------



## Flip88

The outfit I really do NOT like - way too OTT.  The sable though is exquisite, if only it were paired with a simple dress to get more of a 'classic look'.


----------



## Flip88

Much more appropriate


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Much more appropriate



Exceptional


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Much more appropriate



Agreed, *Flip*! This is gorgeous!


----------



## Prada_Princess

kojiko said:


> You know what really grinds my gears...
> 
> People who are envious and retaliates by being rude. (I.E.: A envious person see's a GREAT designer bag they fancy, but instead of admiring it they would make smug remarks about the owner.)



I just see this kinda 'look' as too over the top.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Daria Strokous in a sable trim.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sable!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Prada_Princess said:


> Sable!



Thanks for the pic, gorgeous sable coat!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

VK website.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Caroline Stanbury


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Prada_Princess said:


> *Caroline Stanbury*



Perfection! Thanks for the great pic.


----------



## Prada_Princess

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Perfection! Thanks for the great pic.



You are welcome &#9825;


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Caroline Stanbury



Looks like Barguzin Sable too!


----------



## Leah

DVF looking fabulous


----------



## Flip88

Leah said:


> DVF looking fabulous
> 
> s28.postimg.org/ttcpz2hq1/DVFSable.jpg



Love this!


----------



## Flip88

From the Socialites with Hermes thread


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> DVF looking fabulous



That bling, that coat! DVF is loving life!


----------



## Flip88

Tamara Eccleston,  London, Dec 13.

Www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Flip88

Beth Susu in a sable. She is fierce! 

Credit her IG


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Tamara Eccleston,  London, Dec 13.
> 
> Www.dailymail.co.uk



Tamara is looking amazing these days and this pic of her family in Switzerland is gorgeous. Love her sable with the SW boots.


----------



## Flip88

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Tamara is looking amazing these days and this pic of her family in Switzerland is gorgeous. Love her sable with the SW boots.



Yes here here. She is really taking to motherhood and looking fabulous.


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Bonya


----------



## Flip88

Crikey! Saks 5th Avenue.


----------



## Flip88

Red Sable!  Anyone soon that before? Dennis Basso window (as per his IG).

Who am I to question DB and indeed a sable but I actually prefer the natural darker colours.

Still,  how unusual.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Red Sable!  Anyone soon that before? Dennis Basso window (as per his IG).
> 
> Who am I to question DB and indeed a sable but I actually prefer the natural darker colours.
> 
> Still,  how unusual.



Never seen red sable like this before - love it but sadly my bank balance and it are not compatible.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Red Sable!  Anyone soon that before? Dennis Basso window (as per his IG).
> 
> Who am I to question DB and indeed a sable but I actually prefer the natural darker colours.
> 
> Still,  how unusual.



This DB *red* sable isn't for me but I still LOVE the eye-candy. Thanks, Flip!


----------



## Operasoprano1

Flip88 said:


> Crikey! Saks 5th Avenue.



OMG!


----------



## Operasoprano1

Flip88 said:


> Red Sable!  Anyone soon that before? Dennis Basso window (as per his IG).
> 
> Who am I to question DB and indeed a sable but I actually prefer the natural darker colours.
> 
> Still,  how unusual.



Gorgeous


----------



## Prada_Princess

As much as I really like the red sable I also prefer the natural colour of sable. In fact pretty much all fur I prefer in its natural colour.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Some Instagram finds. The grey tipped sable I believe to be Barguzin Sable.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Some Instagram finds. The grey tipped sable I believe to be Barguzin Sable.



Crikey! I believe you are right but I recall it being said that some sable is dyed with a silver tip to give it the appearance of Barguzin. Either way - incredibly beautiful sable!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great eye-candy, love the last pic!


----------



## Flip88

Marjorie Harvey along with her Himalayan Birkin.


----------



## Perfect Day

Vlad said:


> Let me take a wild guess Megs... the Topaz Tooled Veneta for $1,680 or the Vaticano Cervo Tote for $1,350 are probably the ones you like the most, am I right?



Lovely sable and that B &#128150;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Marjorie Harvey along with her Himalayan Birkin.



Gorgeous, love that Himalayan B and her sable coat is perfection. Thanks, *Flip*!


----------



## periogirl28

After trying everything they had in approx my size at J Mendel/ Yves Salomon, I came home with a Basso Sable gilet. I still can't believe it fits so well.


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2850346
> View attachment 2850347
> View attachment 2850349
> 
> After trying everything they had in approx my size at J Mendel/ Yves Salomon, I came home with a Basso Sable gilet. I still can't believe it fits so well.



Wow wow - a sable reveal. Many congratulations - it is lovely.


----------



## slang

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2850346
> View attachment 2850347
> View attachment 2850349
> 
> After trying everything they had in approx my size at J Mendel/ Yves Salomon, I came home with a Basso Sable gilet. I still can't believe it fits so well.



Wow, it's beautiful! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> Wow wow - a sable reveal. Many congratulations - it is lovely.




Thank you! It's not a full length coat but I am happy. This suits me better.


----------



## periogirl28

slang said:


> Wow, it's beautiful! Congrats & enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2850346
> View attachment 2850347
> View attachment 2850349
> 
> After trying everything they had in approx my size at J Mendel/ Yves Salomon, I came home with a Basso Sable gilet. I still can't believe it fits so well.



*periogirl*, great choice! Congrats, your new Basso Sable gilet is truly beautiful.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2850346
> View attachment 2850347
> View attachment 2850349
> 
> After trying everything they had in approx my size at J Mendel/ Yves Salomon, I came home with a Basso Sable gilet. I still can't believe it fits so well.



Oh wow, a beauty! The close up shot of the sable is so inviting! Congratulations on a fabulous purchase &#128150;


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl*, great choice! Congrats, your new Basso Sable gilet is truly beautiful.





Flip88 said:


> Oh wow, a beauty! The close up shot of the sable is so inviting! Congratulations on a fabulous purchase &#128150;



Thank you. Do you ladies agree that it is Baguzin? I only found out after purchase. It's not as dark as some on this thread. It's slightly darker URL than the pic of the back.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. Do you ladies agree that it is Baguzin? I only found out after purchase. It's not as dark as some on this thread. It's slightly darker URL than the pic of the back.



I am not sure actually.  I assumed Barguzin was darker.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> I am not sure actually.  I assumed Barguzin was darker.



Yeah me too.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Yeah me too.



To be fair I don't see it as an issue, if you love the fur (and I do) - enjoy it. Congratulations again.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> To be fair I don't see it as an issue, if you love the fur (and I do) - enjoy it. Congratulations again.



I just like to know the specs and I don't like SAs telling me wrong thing. Anyway thanks, I do love it, the colours suits me and DH agrees too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2850346
> View attachment 2850347
> View attachment 2850349
> 
> After trying everything they had in approx my size at J Mendel/ Yves Salomon, I came home with a Basso Sable gilet. I still can't believe it fits so well.



Oh it is really beautiful.  Sable heaven


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. Do you ladies agree that it is Baguzin? I only found out after purchase. It's not as dark as some on this thread. It's slightly darker URL than the pic of the back.



Periogirl how on earth did I miss this AWESOME reveal?!?!! Your gilet is absolutely FABULOUS!!

Your coat is Barguzin. I have three Barguzin items including a gilet that is very similar to yours. 

Barguzin comes in various shades, from medium brown to dark brown. But one way of telling barguzin is that the LONG silver tips have a dark bluish tint when you go under the daylight. So you'll see both tinges of silver and dark blue.
Russian furriers are sometimes known to dye sable coats to put in a silver tint but it is scientifically impossible to see BOTH silverish and bluish sheen together. 

Basso is actually particularly known for their beautiful SABLE coats and yes, he is renowned for Barguzin. Rest assured, Harrods would NOT get this info wrong.
More interesting info in the link below. 

http://www.departures.com/fashion/dress-code/165000-question

Congrats on such an AMAZING coat!! More photos please!

Edited to add: Your detailed Basso invoice would include a description and the renowned fur companies always include all the very specific details (e.g. origin, type of fur, etc...) in the invoice, whether your are buying from Harrods or Saks. So the Basso invoice should mention Barguzin.
You'll need it for insurance purposes! LOL


----------



## periogirl28

Leah said:


> Periogirl how on earth did I miss this AWESOME reveal?!?!! Your gilet is absolutely FABULOUS!!
> 
> Your coat is Barguzin. I have three Barguzin items including a gilet that is very similar to yours.
> 
> Barguzin comes in various shades, from medium brown to dark brown. But one way of telling barguzin is that the LONG silver tips have a dark bluish tint when you go under the daylight. So you'll see both tinges of silver and dark blue.
> Russian furriers are sometimes known to dye sable coats to put in a silver tint but it is scientifically impossible to see BOTH silverish and bluish sheen together.
> 
> Basso is actually particularly known for their beautiful SABLE coats and yes, he is renowned for Barguzin. Rest assured, Harrods would NOT get this info wrong.
> More interesting info in the link below.
> 
> http://www.departures.com/fashion/dress-code/165000-question
> 
> Congrats on such an AMAZING coat!! More photos please!
> 
> Edited to add: Your detailed Basso invoice would include a description and the renowned fur companies always include all the very specific details (e.g. origin, type of fur, etc...) in the invoice, whether your are buying from Harrods or Saks. So the Basso invoice should mention Barguzin.
> You'll need it for insurance purposes! LOL



Thank you so much for your reassurance! I was aware Baguzin does have different shades, mine is just not the darkest. Will post photos when I wear it out as at the moment it's raining very heavily over here these few days. My Harrods invoice has nothing on it except the payment details. Sigh.


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much for your reassurance! I was aware Baguzin does have different shades, mine is just not the darkest. Will post photos when I wear it out as at the moment it's raining very heavily over here these few days. My Harrods invoice has nothing on it except the payment details. Sigh.



There are various shades of barguzin. It's a myth and incorrect that barguzin is only in dark brown or that the darker the shade, the more desirable it is. Unfortunately unlike diamonds which have clear criteria (i.e. the 5 C's) with barguzin or sables, it is all very subjective and the price will largely depend on the furrier. 

I worked out of St. Petersburg for a year and was determined to find and buy a barguzin coat, so I did a year's work of "market research" and saw all kinds of sables and barguzins including beautiful lighter brown barguzin with blonde hairs (but still ended up buying outside of Russia as the craftsmanship from the likes of Basso, Fendi or the Italian generational furriers is exceptional and unbeatable, in my view.)

I'm looking at the length of the guardhairs on your photo and it definitely looks like barguzin to me. On a sunny day, if you do a daylight test, there will be an unmistakeable bluish underlying tone to the silver. And barguzin is also super light, almost as light as a cashmere (not all sable is as light.)

You can ask Harrods to get you a detailed assessment from Basso, they can liaise with Basso directly and do this for an extra fee. You can say you will need it for insurance purposes.


----------



## periogirl28

Leah said:


> There are various shades of barguzin. It's a myth and incorrect that barguzin is only in dark brown or that the darker the shade, the more desirable it is. Unfortunately unlike diamonds which have clear criteria (i.e. the 5 C's) with barguzin or sables, it is all very subjective and the price will largely depend on the furrier.
> 
> I worked out of St. Petersburg for a year and was determined to find and buy a barguzin coat, so I did a year's work of "market research" and saw all kinds of sables and barguzins including beautiful lighter brown barguzin with blonde hairs (but still ended up buying outside of Russia as the craftsmanship from the likes of Basso, Fendi or the Italian generational furriers is exceptional and unbeatable, in my view.)
> 
> I'm looking at the length of the guardhairs on your photo and it definitely looks like barguzin to me. On a sunny day, if you do a daylight test, there will be an unmistakeable bluish underlying tone to the silver. And barguzin is also super light, almost as light as a cashmere (not all sable is as light.)
> 
> You can ask Harrods to get you a detailed assessment from Basso, they can liaise with Basso directly and do this for an extra fee. You can say you will need it for insurance purposes.



Thank you so much I am taking notes indeed!


----------



## Leah

Brooke Shields looking beautiful in a beautiful coat


----------



## Leah

JayZ in a warm looking hat


----------



## Flip88

Leah said:


> Brooke Shields looking beautiful in a beautiful coat



Some very useful tips here - not that my disposable income places me looking for Barguzin - but the advice is appreciated be me too.

What a coat on Brooke!

Mod shots would be most welcomed &#128518;.


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2850346
> View attachment 2850347
> View attachment 2850349
> 
> After trying everything they had in approx my size at J Mendel/ Yves Salomon, I came home with a Basso Sable gilet. I still can't believe it fits so well.



The more I look at this the more it is Barguzin.  I showed it to some girlfriends last night (who are not on TPF). Firstly they all loved it (no exceptions) and the ones that know fur said yes - Barguzin.


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> The more I look at this the more it is Barguzin.  I showed it to some girlfriends last night (who are not on TPF). Firstly they all loved it (no exceptions) and the ones that know fur said yes - Barguzin.



Thank you! I went back and Dennis Basso will get an appraisal letter prepared for me. Will post mod pics later. Let's continue to share the love for fur!


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I went back and Dennis Basso will get an appraisal letter prepared for me. Will post mod pics later. Let's continue to share the love for fur!



&#128518;Indeed we must. I really look forward to mod shots &#128077;&#128150;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I went back and Dennis Basso will get an appraisal letter prepared for me. Will post mod pics later. Let's continue to share the love for fur!



*periogirl*, action shots definitely, please!


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2850346
> View attachment 2850347
> View attachment 2850349
> 
> After trying everything they had in approx my size at J Mendel/ Yves Salomon, I came home with a Basso Sable gilet. I still can't believe it fits so well.



 

Huge congratulations 

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Huge congratulations
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!



Thank you Papertiger! I should have written you for some advice prior to purchase but all the notes you posted in this thread were already so helpful.


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you Papertiger! I should have written you for some advice prior to purchase but all the notes you posted in this thread were already so helpful.



I think you did fine without me 

Love the colour and everything about it, and best of all because it's a gilet, you can wear it indoors too


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> I think you did fine without me
> 
> Love the colour and everything about it, and best of all because it's a gilet, you can wear it indoors too


----------



## Flip88

I posted this in the Fur and Hermes thread. 

@ivanna_15


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> I posted this in the Fur and Hermes thread.
> 
> @ivanna_15



Saw it there and will be a repeat offender for posting here, too ~ it's AMAZING!


----------



## periogirl28

My little gilet &#128521;


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862709
> View attachment 2862710
> 
> 
> My little gilet &#128521;



Great, you can wear it with almost anything and I bet you never want to take it off


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862709
> View attachment 2862710
> 
> 
> My little gilet &#128521;



&#128077; beautiful.  Love it.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862709
> View attachment 2862710
> 
> 
> My little gilet &#128521;



So pretty - love it.


----------



## Love4H

Ok so for my Xmas present I got a sable coat too. Actually the money to cover it. 
Ive just ordered it from my furrier and itll be ready in 2 weeks. My furrier has good Barguzin of several colors. I have chosen color 3, with medium gray. My furrier recommended only natural colored, free raised sable, and I had options to choose from. I'm also choosing my own silk lining. 
So excited! 

Also he said that sable will get more expansive now. Real sable comes only from Russia, Barguzin and Yenisay sable is sold on auctions in Saint Petersburg next week. Because of the crisis in Russia and weak ruble the prices will be raised at least 30% to cover the ruble losses of the businesses. The auction is always in $/.  He got me the old price but starting with next week it'll be much more expensive.

And Russian stores are empty of good furs, especially sable. I saw only colored bad quality sable for crazy high prices like $100K or so.


----------



## Flip88

Love4H said:


> Ok so for my Xmas present I got a sable coat too. Actually the money to cover it.
> Ive just ordered it from my furrier and itll be ready in 2 weeks. My furrier has good Barguzin of several colors. I have chosen color 3, with medium gray. My furrier recommended only natural colored, free raised sable, and I had options to choose from. I'm also choosing my own silk lining.
> So excited!
> 
> Also he said that sable will get more expansive now. Real sable comes only from Russia, Barguzin and Yenisay sable is sold on auctions in Saint Petersburg next week. Because of the crisis in Russia and weak ruble the prices will be raised at least 30% to cover the ruble losses of the businesses. The auction is always in $/.  He got me the old price but starting with next week it'll be much more expensive.
> 
> And Russian stores are empty of good furs, especially sable. I saw only colored bad quality sable for crazy high prices like $100K or so.



Crikey! The Russian economy is crazy eh? I didn't realise.

Congratulations on a sable! I am sure it will be beautiful  - the best fur ever. Please do post mod shots ..... Yay!


----------



## Love4H

Flip88 said:


> Crikey! The Russian economy is crazy eh? I didn't realise.
> 
> Congratulations on a sable! I am sure it will be beautiful  - the best fur ever. Please do post mod shots ..... Yay!



Thank you. I'm dry excited about this coat. I have other sable coats but I wanted a Specific color and style. Unfortunately. Whatever I saw at stores didn't  meet my requirements. And. Just ooooove that it's made just for me and will have my name on it. And for sure it's cheaper comparing to stores.


----------



## periogirl28

Love4H said:


> Ok so for my Xmas present I got a sable coat too. Actually the money to cover it.
> Ive just ordered it from my furrier and itll be ready in 2 weeks. My furrier has good Barguzin of several colors. I have chosen color 3, with medium gray. My furrier recommended only natural colored, free raised sable, and I had options to choose from. I'm also choosing my own silk lining.
> So excited!
> 
> Also he said that sable will get more expansive now. Real sable comes only from Russia, Barguzin and Yenisay sable is sold on auctions in Saint Petersburg next week. Because of the crisis in Russia and weak ruble the prices will be raised at least 30% to cover the ruble losses of the businesses. The auction is always in $/.  He got me the old price but starting with next week it'll be much more expensive.
> 
> And Russian stores are empty of good furs, especially sable. I saw only colored bad quality sable for crazy high prices like $100K or so.




Ooooo congrats! Would love to see your coat.


----------



## bifurlover

More of our favorite!


----------



## Flip88

Gorski sables. Their prices are eye watering but their sables amazing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Gorgeous, any of these will be perfect for me! Thanks, *Flip*!


----------



## Flip88

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Gorgeous, any of these will be perfect for me! Thanks, *Flip*!



Me too &#128518; - I do like the astrakhan fur too actually,  with the sable trim.


----------



## Flip88

Rihanna in a sable trimmed coat,  22.01.15


----------



## Flip88

Ig


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Ig



The cost of this outfit must be $100K plus! Love that sable!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Ig



Wowza! Love this pic! Cost of this outfit must be at least $200K IMO. I'm itemizing. Meow.


----------



## Love4H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza! Love this pic! Cost of this outfit must be at least $200K IMO. I'm itemizing. Meow.



Not really.
The sable short coat is maximum $15K for a good brand but can be even down to 5-10 K because of weak Russian currency.  Hermes Birkin crocodile 25 is about &#8364;29-30K. So total outfit can be $50K max without the jewelry.


----------



## Perfect Day

Love4H said:


> Not really.
> The sable short coat is maximum $15K for a good brand but can be even down to 5-10 K because of weak Russian currency.  Hermes Birkin crocodile 25 is about 29-30K. So total outfit can be $50K max without the jewelry.



I over estimated too. Still - I could do with that money!


----------



## Perfect Day

Ulla Parker, Getty Images.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love4H said:


> Not really.
> The sable short coat is maximum $15K for a good brand but can be even down to 5-10 K because of weak Russian currency.  Hermes Birkin crocodile 25 is about 29-30K. So total outfit can be $50K max without the jewelry.



Was including jewelry, sunglasses, even the hair extensions, lol, but I do concede due to the very weak Russian currency, the entire outfit is more in your price range.


----------



## Love4H

Perfect Day said:


> I over estimated too. Still - I could do with that money!



Don't we all?


----------



## Perfect Day

Came across this on Instagram too. Apologies I cannot find her username to credit.  This is Sable right?


----------



## MASEML

Perfect Day said:


> Came across this on Instagram too. Apologies I cannot find her username to credit.  This is Sable right?



What a gorgy coat!


----------



## Leah

Perfect Day said:


> Came across this on Instagram too. Apologies I cannot find her username to credit.  This is Sable right?



Yes that's a beautiful Sable golden coat!

Here's a photo of Anne Bass in a lovely Sable trimmed coat.


----------



## Flip88

Leah said:


> Yes that's a beautiful Sable golden coat!
> 
> Here's a photo of Anne Bass in a lovely Sable trimmed coat.



Beautiful 

Lady Gaga in a Helen Yarmak sable.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Lady Gaga in a Helen Yarmak sable.



Why does it look so oversized and shapeless on her? I think a nice fitting coat would be so chic and edgy with whatever else she chooses to wear. It's such a beautiful coat but just looks sloppy.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Why does it look so oversized and shapeless on her? I think a nice fitting coat would be so chic and edgy with whatever else she chooses to wear. It's such a beautiful coat but just looks sloppy.



Yes it does. I have seen photos of her in that coat before and I recall thinking it looked great. That said, you are right - this does not fit properly.


----------



## Love4H

Perfect Day said:


> Came across this on Instagram too. Apologies I cannot find her username to credit.  This is Sable right?



That's Yenisey sable. Sable from Yenisey river region in Russia.


----------



## wantitneedit

saw this pic on Brian Atwood's instagram.  I apologise if these furs are not sable.  let me know which thread to post this pic into instead.


----------



## Love4H

wantitneedit said:


> saw this pic on Brian Atwood's instagram.  I apologise if these furs are not sable.  let me know which thread to post this pic into instead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886146



That's fox and northern fox. Not sure if there is a thread for that fur.


----------



## Flip88

wantitneedit said:


> saw this pic on Brian Atwood's instagram.  I apologise if these furs are not sable.  let me know which thread to post this pic into instead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886146



Yes a variety of fox fur. Probably mote suited to 'celebrities in their fur coats' thread. What a fab find!


----------



## papertiger

wantitneedit said:


> saw this pic on Brian Atwood's instagram.  I apologise if these furs are not sable.  let me know which thread to post this pic into instead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886146



3 fabulous different types of fox with 3 equally fabulous foxy ladies.

These vintage foxes are now bang on trend


----------



## bifurlover

Flip88 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Lady Gaga in a Helen Yarmak sable.


Here is a much better pic of her in that same fur.  She looks glorious here.


----------



## Leah

Flip88 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Lady Gaga in a Helen Yarmak sable.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-pooch-Asia-festive-sweater-snowy-walk.html

The Daily Mail seems to think it's Faux Fur 

But then again this is the Daily Mail after all


----------



## Flip88

Leah said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-pooch-Asia-festive-sweater-snowy-walk.html
> 
> The Daily Mail seems to think it's Faux Fur
> 
> But then again this is the Daily Mail after all



They really are clueless &#9786; Not a paper I care for tbh.


----------



## periogirl28

Leah said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-pooch-Asia-festive-sweater-snowy-walk.html
> 
> The Daily Mail seems to think it's Faux Fur
> 
> But then again this is the Daily Mail after all


----------



## periogirl28

bifurlover said:


> Here is a much better pic of her in that same fur.  She looks glorious here.



Agree. This looks more like it!


----------



## Perfect Day

Love4H said:


> That's Yenisey sable. Sable from Yenisey river region in Russia.



Thank you. You are so knowledgable.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Lady Gaga again. This time her fur coat looks a much better fit. Maybe she read the comments? - as an aside do any celebrities use TPF?


----------



## Flip88

A gorgeous fur coat. Helen Yarmak featured sables at Mercedes Benz fashion week the other day actually. I will try to find some pics.


----------



## MASEML

Prada_Princess said:


> Lady Gaga again. This time her fur coat looks a much better fit. Maybe she read the comments? - as an aside do any celebrities use TPF?



Gorgeous coat. She looks great!


----------



## Flip88

@nms_mn and Mary J Blige in sables!


----------



## Leah

Prada_Princess said:


> Lady Gaga again. This time her fur coat looks a much better fit. Maybe she read the comments? - as an aside do any celebrities use TPF?



She looks awesome in these pics. I love how Lady Gaga is such a chameleon and can totally change her look from one day to the next. 
I mean she can even make her Sable coat look totally different, day to day lol!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> She looks awesome in these pics. *I love how Lady Gaga is such a chameleon and can totally change her look from one day to the next. *
> I mean she can even make her Sable coat look totally different, day to day lol!



+1, totally agree.


----------



## Flip88

Leah said:


> She looks awesome in these pics. I love how Lady Gaga is such a chameleon and can totally change her look from one day to the next.
> I mean she can even make her Sable coat look totally different, day to day lol!



Yes, completely agree


----------



## Flip88

Mary J Blige in a Basso Sable!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Mary J Blige in a Basso Sable!



Gosh - how beautiful.  Easy to see why Mr Basso attracts too stars as friends! Love the Lady Gaga sable too.


----------



## Perfect Day

Leah said:


> She looks awesome in these pics. I love how Lady Gaga is such a chameleon and can totally change her look from one day to the next.
> I mean she can even make her Sable coat look totally different, day to day lol!



+1 also, the chameleon yes.


----------



## Flip88

Susan Casden in a beautiful sable


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Baker Harper from the TV show Made in Chelsea. Oozing style on sable.


----------



## Leah

^ My Fendi SA was telling me that a number of her customers are increasingly moving towards natural or lighter colored Barguzins and sables. It's interesting seeing all these recent photos seems to validate her observations.


----------



## Flip88

Leah said:


> ^ My Fendi SA was telling me that a number of her customers are increasingly moving towards natural or lighter colored Barguzins and sables. It's interesting seeing all these recent photos seems to validate her observations.



How interesting because for years it has been a case of 'the darker the better'.


----------



## Leah

Flip88 said:


> How interesting because for years it has been a case of 'the darker the better'.



I am sure darker sables will continue to be popular. But I think there are customers increasingly looking into lighter sables because there are some lighter sables that are just more flattering for some skin tones (and am sure someone like Susan Casden has her fair share of sables spanning all the possible colors LOL)


----------



## Flip88

Leah said:


> I am sure darker sables will continue to be popular. But I think there are customers increasingly looking into lighter sables because there are some lighter sables that are just more flattering for some skin tones (and am sure someone like Susan Casden has her fair share of sables spanning all the possible colors LOL)



Yes indeed. A rainbow of Sables! 

These pictures do show how the colours can work with skintones differently.


----------



## Leah

^ Beautiful photos Flip88, but how do you choose?? 

They are BOTH gorgeous furs!! Very different looks but equally stunning!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> Yes indeed. A rainbow of Sables!
> 
> These pictures do show how the colours can work with skintones differently.



LOVE the light sable in the first pic, it is absolutely dreamy. 
Thanks, Flip!


----------



## Perfect Day

Love both of these. I prefer the darker one but both are lush!


----------



## Flip88

How interesting.  Darker sable, especially the ones with a silvery tip (barguzin) have generally been considered to be the best. Lighter sables are on the 'up' though it seems &#128077;


----------



## Leah

Flip88 said:


> How interesting.  Darker sable, especially the ones with a silvery tip (barguzin) have generally been considered to be the best. Lighter sables are on the 'up' though it seems &#128077;



It's also probably a cyclical trend - darker sable hotter one season, lighter sable hotter the next....

But there will always be those who prefer darker sables since they more effectively highlight those beautiful silver tips!


----------



## Perfect Day

Leah said:


> It's also probably a cyclical trend - darker sable hotter one season, lighter sable hotter the next....
> 
> But there will always be those who prefer darker sables since they more effectively highlight those beautiful silver tips!



Yes I agree - things like this usually go around in cycles. I prefer dark though.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Yes indeed. A rainbow of Sables!
> 
> These pictures do show how the colours can work with skintones differently.



Agreed. There is a sable shade to suit everyone. I think a fur (or anything) that costs this much should be PERFECT for the individual. Who wants to look ill or tired in something that cost them 50K +?  

Great comparison shots here ^. We can all clearly see that this great looking lady looks better in the darker slightly warmer colour, that light is a bit too 'milky' for her strongly-toned features. Not terrible though. 

To get away perfectly with that lighter sable someone should really have to possess a cool low-contrast visage (basically a cool blond/mouse/ash-brunette). Ideal for someone who'd be 'killed' by a darker or strongly-striped sable. Of course someone of that colouring may also look good with a fabulous _heavily_-silvered Barguzin


----------



## papertiger

I don't know who any of these people are I'm afraid but they are an interesting study for us and prospective purchasers:



Flip88 said:


> Susan Casden in a beautiful sable



See how wonderfully the warm tones work with her light-warm hair and skin. This is very well chosen, she radiates light warmth even though the rest of her outfit is black.  



Flip88 said:


> Victoria Baker Harper from the TV show Made in Chelsea. Oozing style on sable.



Also good, see how her strong make-up and highlights (which suit her well) are 'echoed' in her multi-tonal mid-shade coat. Altogether, she looks super-sexy and very polished 



Leah said:


> ^ My Fendi SA was telling me that a number of her customers are increasingly moving towards natural or lighter colored Barguzins and sables. It's interesting seeing all these recent photos seems to validate her observations.



Absolutely!!! If someone already knows they look better in a demi-buff mink (like me) rather than a Blackglama/dark Ranch, a dark, flat-shade sable is not going to be their 'very best friend'. 

Noticing another trend here. Obviously, there is also a fashion for wearing sables indoors


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I don't know who any of these people are I'm afraid but they are an interesting study for us and prospective purchasers:
> 
> 
> 
> See how wonderfully the warm tones work with her light-warm hair and skin. This is very well chosen, she radiates light warmth even though the rest of her outfit is black.
> 
> 
> 
> Also good, see how her strong make-up and highlights (which suit her well) are 'echoed' in her multi-tonal mid-shade coat. Altogether, she looks super-sexy and very polished
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!!! If someone already knows they look better in a demi-buff mink (like me) rather than a Blackglama/dark Ranch, a dark, flat-shade sable is not going to be their 'very best friend'.
> 
> Noticing another trend here. Obviously, there is also a fashion for wearing sables indoors



You have such an eye for these things Papertiger &#128150;


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> You have such an eye for these things Papertiger &#128150;



You are very kind *Flip*

Thank you for putting up such lovely pics


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> They really are clueless &#9786; Not a paper I care for tbh.


That is for Russian sable from Helen Yamark, 100.000$


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> Agreed. There is a sable shade to suit everyone. I think a fur (or anything) that costs this much should be PERFECT for the individual. Who wants to look ill or tired in something that cost them 50K +?
> 
> Great comparison shots here ^. We can all clearly see that this great looking lady looks better in the darker slightly warmer colour, that light is a bit too 'milky' for her strongly-toned features. Not terrible though.
> 
> To get away perfectly with that lighter sable someone should really have to possess a cool low-contrast visage (basically a cool blond/mouse/ash-brunette). Ideal for someone who'd be 'killed' by a darker or strongly-striped sable. Of course someone of that colouring may also look good with a fabulous _heavily_-silvered Barguzin



Love how you break this down, *papertiger*. Personally, a very dark sable would be over-whelming on me. Would have to go with a heavy silver-tipped or lighter color sable. Thanks!


----------



## Leah

Danielle Steel (with daughter Samantha Traina) wearing a lovely sable coat


----------



## Flip88

I have no idea of the source of this pic! But I got it from Pinterest. Lovely sobol!


----------



## Perfect Day

Just perfect. Too many your girls throw on a sable fur and wear it inappropriately as I see it. This is just elegant.  I really like this outfit.

Credit to @olgaoralova1344


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love how you break this down, *papertiger*. Personally, a very dark sable would be over-whelming on me. Would have to go with a heavy silver-tipped or lighter color sable. Thanks!



Sorry for the late reply, I didn't get the notification 

*Vigee*, the same for me . You are one of the most stylish ladies I know, part of that I'm sure is having fun but knowing what suits. 

For an investment of a lifetime like a sable is intended to be (for most of us anyway) best to get something that makes you feel so special, as though you've tripped into heaven and enveloped in a warm cloud on the way


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I didn't get the notification
> 
> *Vigee*, the same for me . You are one of the most stylish ladies I know, part of that I'm sure is having fun but knowing what suits.
> 
> For an investment of a lifetime like a sable is intended to be (for most of us anyway) best to get something that makes you feel so special, as though you've tripped into heaven and enveloped in a warm cloud on the way



Thanks, *PT*, and love the idea of being wrapped in a warm cloud that is very much loved!


----------



## Flip88

Another beautiful outfit (not a great quality photo sadly!) - a striking blue trimmed with sable! 

Credit goes to (Instagram) @analeena


----------



## Perfect Day

A string of Sables - mainly posted as I was looking at various Russians with Birkins.  As you know when you look at the Instagram account of a Russian who can afford a Birkin - ypu find Sable! 

@miss_ilone 
@lyudmila_bovkun
@volza_milano (a store in Milan)

I especially like (well LOVE!) the red dress with the Sable 'worn' whilst being carried. I see this outfit as especially elegant.

Hope you ladies like these as much as I did!


----------



## Perfect Day

One more @irina_shamilova


----------



## Flip88

Karl Lagerfeld for Fendi, Haute Fourrure.  This sable is valued at ....... wait for it ... .

$1,085,040

Credit (and the entire article is here) :-

http://www.refinery29.com/2015/07/90934/fendi-one-million-dollar-fur


----------



## Flip88

Dennis Basso Sable and credit goes to @emelie_burnett who appears to work alongside him. Some people get all the fun jobs. Oh well, back to my laptop.


----------



## Flip88

As I sit on my London bound train with free Wifi I have more time to kill - hence a selection of find Sables from @dreamfur_katyabat. 

I did see a trend towards lighter sables last year but I now see that many furriers are sticking to the principal 'the darker the better'.

Hope you ladies enjoy whilst I am being offered a complimentary drink. Too early for wine and too late for coffee!


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you for posting. Looking forward to Sable season!


----------



## ralz29

Those are just beautiful, Flip, please keep posting. The lighter one on the girl with the golden dress is to die for


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for posting. Looking forward to Sable season!



You are most welcome. 'Sable Season' - love it!







ralz29 said:


> Those are just beautiful, Flip, please keep posting. The lighter one on the girl with the golden dress is to die for



Yes, I think that there is something really special when the fur matches ones hair colour.  It kind of 'blends in' to become one. I really like that too.

Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> You are most welcome. 'Sable Season' - love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think that there is something really special when the fur matches ones hair colour.  It kind of 'blends in' to become one. I really like that too.
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments.




Yes I agree with this. 
Fur SAs who are experienced tend to give me advice based on my colouring. It brings out the best qualities of a good fur I think. My SA is talking me out of a very black mink because she thinks it's too harsh for me. She says the natural darkest brown/black Blackglama is better. I hope I am getting is right. And Golden Sable doesn't suit me so I just admire it on others.


----------



## ralz29

Flip88 said:


> Yes, I think that there is something really special when the fur matches ones hair colour.  It kind of 'blends in' to become one. I really like that too.



Me too. I have a blond mink hat that's the exact colour of my hair and whenever I've worn it, I've always gotten compliments. Also I feel like when it 'blends' with the hair, it goes with colors that I wouldn't normally pair it with


----------



## rose60610

The photos are so gorgeous! Love them! Thanks to the posters!


----------



## Prada_Princess

A designer I have loved for years and I always look out for his collections, Norman Ambrose. He does make sable coats but I cannot see the new ones on his website. These are astrakhan trimmed in sable.  For those that still like to wear fur in warmer months then Astrakhan us definitely worth considering. It is warmer than leather but not as warm as a typical fur. It can also be used for more types of garments - skirts, etc.


----------



## Flip88

Norman Ambrose is a great designer. Here is the broadtail with sable - 'in action' as the thread goes.

It really is beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> A designer I have loved for years and I always look out for his collections, Norman Ambrose. He does make sable coats but I cannot see the new ones on his website. These are astrakhan trimmed in sable.  For those that still like to wear fur in warmer months then Astrakhan us definitely worth considering. It is warmer than leather but not as warm as a typical fur. It can also be used for more types of garments - skirts, etc.





Flip88 said:


> Norman Ambrose is a great designer. Here is the broadtail with sable - 'in action' as the thread goes.
> 
> It really is beautiful.



Beautiful!


----------



## Perfect Day

Out of interest what does a Sable pelt cost typically (or is it just a case of such a wide prince range?). I want something in sable but no way I can afford a coat. I am thinking of asking a local furrier to make me a scarf (3 perhaps 4 pelts). I will ask him for a price but an idea beforehand would be nice to know.


----------



## Flip88

It can go as high as $4,000 per pelt I read!!! I suspect that it can also be much lower though.


----------



## periogirl28

Dear fur experts I would love some help. Should I get a mink coat with a sable collar? It's a good quality coat overall but maybe stick to mink only? I am a classics gal.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Dear fur experts I would love some help. Should I get a mink coat with a sable collar? It's a good quality coat overall but maybe stick to mink only? I am a classics gal.



A sable collar is always a great idea on a mink. I have seen this combination so often, it just makes ait that bit more special. So - yes!


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> A sable collar is always a great idea on a mink. I have seen this combination so often, it just makes ait that bit more special. So - yes!



Thank you for your advice, I shall seriously consider it. The sable collar will keep my neck very warm and that's a plus!


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for your advice, I shall seriously consider it. The sable collar will keep my neck very warm and that's a plus!



Yes indeed it will be amazing  (and feels lovely on the neck) can I ask PeriodGirl28 - what was your reservation?


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862709
> View attachment 2862710
> 
> 
> My little gilet [emoji6]




Oh this is so cute !!!


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for your advice, I shall seriously consider it. The sable collar will keep my neck very warm and that's a plus!



Good luck!


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> Yes indeed it will be amazing  (and feels lovely on the neck) can I ask PeriodGirl28 - what was your reservation?



My reservation was that the sable collar was so long haired compared to the the actual coat and would look disproportionate. Also I find mink more under the radar than Sable and this would be a run around /school pickup coat.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> My reservation was that the sable collar was so long haired compared to the the actual coat and would look disproportionate. Also I find mink more under the radar than Sable and this would be a run around /school pickup coat.



Hmm,  I don't see a problem with it at all to be honest. Yes sable is more 'glam' but as a collar I am sure it will compliment the mink.  By the way - you sound like the best 'school drop off' diva around!


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> Hmm,  I don't see a problem with it at all to be honest. Yes sable is more 'glam' but as a collar I am sure it will compliment the mink.  By the way - you sound like the best 'school drop off' diva around!




Hahaha! Actually this coat is really meant to keep me warm cos I get so cold easily. Some glam Mums show up in their chauffeured Mercs with sable coats for school pickup!


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Hahaha! Actually this coat is really meant to keep me warm cos I get so cold easily. Some glam Mums show up in their chauffeured Mercs with sable coats for school pickup!



That IS stylish!!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Hahaha! Actually this coat is really meant to keep me warm cos I get so cold easily. Some glam Mums show up in their chauffeured Mercs with sable coats for school pickup!



A sable collar will surely make the fur warmer. Good luck.


----------



## bifurlover

A few more ultra glam sables

Let me know if you like!


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Hahaha! Actually this coat is really meant to keep me warm cos I get so cold easily. Some glam Mums show up in their chauffeured Mercs with sable coats for school pickup!



I'd be interest also to know what they charge you. Good luck


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> I'd be interest also to know what they charge you. Good luck




Do you mean a knee length mink or a sable? 
So far I've been given quotes of £6k for a female mink coat with a sable collar, £7.5k for a Blackglama female mink knee length coat. 
I've seen Baguzin Sable short jackets at about £50k. Apparently prices have gone up.


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Do you mean a knee length mink or a sable?
> So far I've been given quotes of £6k for a female mink coat with a sable collar, £7.5k for a Blackglama female mink knee length coat.
> I've seen Baguzin Sable short jackets at about £50k. Apparently prices have gone up.



That sounds about right. Double that in Hockley's classic range. Although I think prices were flat for years, prices have definitely shot up in the past few years


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Out of interest what does a Sable pelt cost typically (or is it just a case of such a wide prince range?). I want something in sable but no way I can afford a coat. I am thinking of asking a local furrier to make me a scarf (3 perhaps 4 pelts). I will ask him for a price but an idea beforehand would be nice to know.



Before I bought my jacket, I bought a sable stole to satisfy the 'need'. I can't remember how much it was (2010) but prices are now much steeper. I'm sure you wouldn't get much change out of £10K for a simple 2 pelt scarf/free-collar ATM.

Because of the strict Russian export laws, who (should) only sell to bonafide traders/furriers, it's harder to get hold of a sable pelt than finished garment if not impossible, but maybe your furrier has some sable from a deconstructed preloved coat that was a very unfashionable shape s/he will sell you and make something out of? You'd be surprised how many furriers re-use fur from traded in coat used for part-exchange 

What about a lovely pre-loved sable stole/scarf/collar? You can get sable pelts (as stoles) velvet backed or double, much less expensive if you don't mind the heads and legs still attached like they wore in the 1950s


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Dear fur experts I would love some help. Should I get a mink coat with a sable collar? It's a good quality coat overall but maybe stick to mink only? I am a classics gal.



I was strictly 'don't mix furs' type but I think it's cool now.  Totally on-trend to mix furs for texture and even colour. Sable collar on mink is the most classic and elegant version of the trend.


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> That sounds about right. Double that in Hockley's classic range. Although I think prices were flat for years, prices have definitely shot up in the past few years







papertiger said:


> I was strictly 'don't mix furs' type but I think it's cool now.  Totally on-trend to mix furs for texture and even colour. Sable collar on mink is the most classic and elegant version of the trend.




Dear Papertiger, thank you so much for your input. I am consulting the stores you recommended me last year. )


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Papertiger, thank you so much for your input. I am consulting the stores you recommended me last year. )



My pleasure. You will look beautiful and be warm


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Do you mean a knee length mink or a sable?
> So far I've been given quotes of £6k for a female mink coat with a sable collar, £7.5k for a Blackglama female mink knee length coat.
> I've seen Baguzin Sable short jackets at about £50k. Apparently prices have gone up.



Oops my apologies. I misread a post of yours. Actually £6k is not 'that' bad assuming the mink is good quality and female pelts are much better yes. £7.5k for Blackglama is also not as bad as I would have thought - I was previously told those were mega money. I tried one on in a furrier in Dubai the other year and I think it was around £25k.  

So many choices - I am sure you will get a quality one.


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> My pleasure. You will look beautiful and be warm





Prada_Princess said:


> Oops my apologies. I misread a post of yours. Actually £6k is not 'that' bad assuming the mink is good quality and female pelts are much better yes. £7.5k for Blackglama is also not as bad as I would have thought - I was previously told those were mega money. I tried one on in a furrier in Dubai the other year and I think it was around £25k.
> 
> So many choices - I am sure you will get a quality one.



Thank you, I think the quality I tried isn't bad at all. Still learning and thankful for the really good advice and tips I am receiving.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, I think the quality I tried isn't bad at all. Still learning and thankful for the really good advice and tips I am receiving.



Fabulous - I really hope you get sorted.


----------



## Flip88

Coco in a Dennis Basso Sable and crocodile coat!

Absolutely love that! 

Olivia's mink would also look rather nice in my closet.


----------



## Perfect Day

As much as that mink is one of my favourite colours there is just something extra ordinary about the crocodile and sable coat


----------



## Perfect Day

Duplicate post


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> As much as that mink is one of my favourite colours there is just something extra ordinary about the crocodile and sable coat



Yes I agree. Sable often gets trimmed with exotic leathers,  I like the look.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Russian TV host via her Instagram account with a sleeveless sable.


----------



## Flip88

The lighter sable is (for me) mind blowing. I have fallen in love with it!!

@by_giulia Instagram


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> The lighter sable is (for me) mind blowing. I have fallen in love with it!!
> 
> @by_giulia Instagram



It is incredible. I wonder what it cost - £60k perhaps?


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> It is incredible. I wonder what it cost - £60k perhaps?



Perhaps more.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> The lighter sable is (for me) mind blowing. I have fallen in love with it!!
> 
> @by_giulia Instagram



Wow!


----------



## Perfect Day

@ekaterina _ leonidovna


----------



## Flip88

Happy viewing!

@aidagarifullinna


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> @ekaterina _ leonidovna



Just too beautiful.  What I would give for a sable like that!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Happy viewing!
> 
> @aidagarifullinna



Love that first outfit. How elegant


----------



## icedpryce

Love them! Recently got a sable collar that doubles as a scarf. Vintage, of course, snagged it on sale. Will have to post.


----------



## Prada_Princess

icedpryce said:


> Love them! Recently got a sable collar that doubles as a scarf. Vintage, of course, snagged it on sale. Will have to post.



Please do! You don't get vintage sable very often.


----------



## hermesBB

icedpryce said:


> Love them! Recently got a sable collar that doubles as a scarf. Vintage, of course, snagged it on sale. Will have to post.




Do share plz, love to see some vintage sables!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Victoria Baker Harber from the UK tv show 'Made in Chelsea'.

From her Instagram


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Victoria Baker Harber from the UK tv show 'Made in Chelsea'.
> 
> From her Instagram



By far she is the most stylish girl on MIC


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Victoria Baker Harber from the UK tv show 'Made in Chelsea'.
> 
> From her Instagram



Yes I agree, the most stylish one. Millie is too I think but Victoria more so. I think because she is so skinny most things look good on her. She also obviously spends more on her clothes than the others. This sable being a case in point.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> By far she is the most stylish girl on MIC











Perfect Day said:


> Yes I agree, the most stylish one. Millie is too I think but Victoria more so. I think because she is so skinny most things look good on her. She also obviously spends more on her clothes than the others. This sable being a case in point.





Yes by a long distance, I agree.


----------



## Flip88

A photo of the Dennis Basso store in NYC. Oh what it would be to be a billionaire and in that store! 

Credit to his Instagram account @dennisbasso


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> A photo of the Dennis Basso store in NYC. Oh what it would be to be a billionaire and in that store!
> 
> Credit to his Instagram account @dennisbasso




:thud: too heavenly to breathe...


----------



## Perfect Day

Wow! No wonder every other celebrity somehow manages to be his friend &#128521;&#128525;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> A photo of the Dennis Basso store in NYC. Oh what it would be to be a billionaire and in that store!
> 
> Credit to his Instagram account @dennisbasso



This is how I perceive heaven.


----------



## Serva1

Flip88 said:


> A photo of the Dennis Basso store in NYC. Oh what it would be to be a billionaire and in that store!
> 
> Credit to his Instagram account @dennisbasso




OMG, I just went to sable heaven [emoji7]


----------



## Perfect Day

A Russian celebrity in her Sable.  I follow quite a few of then on Instagram and to see that some own literally racks of fur coats. I always think 'you surely wouldn't miss just one'. I probably shouldn't do this to myself!


----------



## Perfect Day

@mavis _ Williams 

Just one more.


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> @mavis _ Williams
> 
> Just one more.



Ah I could totally wear this coat!


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Ah I could totally wear this coat!



My thoughts precisely &#128525;

A few catwalk images I have seen. Apologies I do not know the designer.


----------



## Prada_Princess

2


----------



## Prada_Princess

3 - enjoy. Anyone have a preference or are you like me 'anyone of them would be fine' &#128521;


----------



## periogirl28

Dear Prada Princess thank you so much for posting these! 

In answer I need to choose my furs carefully so they don't swamp me. Huge collars are super luxurious but I can't carry them off. No floor length coats for me either. For once, I am happy to be petite!


----------



## Flip88

Those sables! Crikey there are a lot of amazing coats.


----------



## icedpryce

hermesBB said:


> Do share plz, love to see some vintage sables!!!





Prada_Princess said:


> Please do! You don't get vintage sable very often.




Here it is! I was told by the lady at the vintage shop that it was Sable. All the stuff she sells tends to be from 1950-70s, but I don't recall any specific year for this. 

It's shiny like mink but doesn't feel as sleek. It's more of a fluff. Since she said it was sable, I'm posting here. I've never seen sable (have many other kinds of fur, this is my first attempt at sable). Correct me if necessary.


----------



## hermesBB

icedpryce said:


> Here it is! I was told by the lady at the vintage shop that it was Sable. All the stuff she sells tends to be from 1950-70s, but I don't recall any specific year for this.
> 
> 
> 
> It's shiny like mink but doesn't feel as sleek. It's more of a fluff. Since she said it was sable, I'm posting here. I've never seen sable (have many other kinds of fur, this is my first attempt at sable). Correct me if necessary.




Love it!  sable or not, it's gonna be so versatile and stylish to use as a scarf/wrap... Enjoy and do share some mod shots with us!


----------



## periogirl28

icedpryce said:


> Here it is! I was told by the lady at the vintage shop that it was Sable. All the stuff she sells tends to be from 1950-70s, but I don't recall any specific year for this.
> 
> 
> 
> It's shiny like mink but doesn't feel as sleek. It's more of a fluff. Since she said it was sable, I'm posting here. I've never seen sable (have many other kinds of fur, this is my first attempt at sable). Correct me if necessary.




Looks lovely, warm and would add such a chic touch to any outfit. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Flip88

icedpryce said:


> Here it is! I was told by the lady at the vintage shop that it was Sable. All the stuff she sells tends to be from 1950-70s, but I don't recall any specific year for this.
> 
> It's shiny like mink but doesn't feel as sleek. It's more of a fluff. Since she said it was sable, I'm posting here. I've never seen sable (have many other kinds of fur, this is my first attempt at sable). Correct me if necessary.



It's beautiful.  Nothing is warmer or as nice to touch as fur.


----------



## Prada_Princess

icedpryce said:


> Here it is! I was told by the lady at the vintage shop that it was Sable. All the stuff she sells tends to be from 1950-70s, but I don't recall any specific year for this.
> 
> It's shiny like mink but doesn't feel as sleek. It's more of a fluff. Since she said it was sable, I'm posting here. I've never seen sable (have many other kinds of fur, this is my first attempt at sable). Correct me if necessary.



Stunning


----------



## Perfect Day

icedpryce said:


> Here it is! I was told by the lady at the vintage shop that it was Sable. All the stuff she sells tends to be from 1950-70s, but I don't recall any specific year for this.
> 
> It's shiny like mink but doesn't feel as sleek. It's more of a fluff. Since she said it was sable, I'm posting here. I've never seen sable (have many other kinds of fur, this is my first attempt at sable). Correct me if necessary.



Yes it does seem a bit shiny (like mink) - it's gorgeous though


----------



## Prada_Princess

@nadalgermany love the lighter colour of sable


----------



## billysmom

icedpryce said:


> Here it is! I was told by the lady at the vintage shop that it was Sable. All the stuff she sells tends to be from 1950-70s, but I don't recall any specific year for this.
> 
> It's shiny like mink but doesn't feel as sleek. It's more of a fluff. Since she said it was sable, I'm posting here. I've never seen sable (have many other kinds of fur, this is my first attempt at sable). Correct me if necessary.


Could very well be sable - Canadian, perhaps?  They're all in the martin family and all scrumptiously lush.  Does yours have alligator clips on the ends?  Many of them do and they're so handy for attaching to cardigans, coat collars, etc.  Also for snugging up around the neck


----------



## Perfect Day

Just found this gorgeous full length sable. Oh how I wish I was a billionaire living in a cold climate!

It is from a furrier in Dubai.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I have a question for all you sable ladies who are in the know! I wandered over to the fur salon at Saks today and tried on a divine golden sable jacket, similar in length as this photo posted, but with 3/4 sleeves. It's pretty poofy, which I'm not used too as I usually wear fitted clothing including outerwear. But it's gorgeous! I'm also only 5'3" size 4 US, so I don't want a long coat as it would overwhelm me. Anyhow, Saks was having a huge black friday sale today only, but the manager said they'd allow me to buy it at that price tomorrow to give me a day to think about it. Even on sale it's $$$$, but my SO said he'd buy if for me if I want it. 

My question is, I'm a more 'casual' or dressy casual kind of girl and like to wear skinny jeans of all sorts (leatherette, velvet, corduroy, regular denim) with some sort of boot or heal. Based on that, would this coat be something I could wear regularly with my more casual type outfits? I could kick myself for not taking any pics of me in it....what was I thinking?! We shall see.....I'm still on the fence about it. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## hermesBB

girlsnstilletos said:


> I have a question for all you sable ladies who are in the know! I wandered over to the fur salon at Saks today and tried on a divine golden sable jacket, similar in length as this photo posted, but with 3/4 sleeves. It's pretty poofy, which I'm not used too as I usually wear fitted clothing including outerwear. But it's gorgeous! I'm also only 5'3" size 4 US, so I don't want a long coat as it would overwhelm me. Anyhow, Saks was having a huge black friday sale today only, but the manager said they'd allow me to buy it at that price tomorrow to give me a day to think about it. Even on sale it's $$$$, but my SO said he'd buy if for me if I want it.
> 
> My question is, I'm a more 'casual' or dressy casual kind of girl and like to wear skinny jeans of all sorts (leatherette, velvet, corduroy, regular denim) with some sort of boot or heal. Based on that, would this coat be something I could wear regularly with my more casual type outfits? I could kick myself for not taking any pics of me in it....what was I thinking?! We shall see.....I'm still on the fence about it. Thanks for any advice!




I think for casual style, a short jacket like the one you posted will be perfect! Definitely worth trying it out! The softness and warmth offered by sable is unparalleled~~~


----------



## girlsnstilletos

hermesBB said:


> I think for casual style, a short jacket like the one you posted will be perfect! Definitely worth trying it out! The softness and warmth offered by sable is unparalleled~~~



Thank you for your reply! The jacket may be a hint shorter than that and has 3/4 sleeves. Are the shorter sleeves practical to wear in cold weather? Well, if I let this one go I'll have to find another one in the future.


----------



## hermesBB

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thank you for your reply! The jacket may be a hint shorter than that and has 3/4 sleeves. Are the shorter sleeves practical to wear in cold weather? Well, if I let this one go I'll have to find another one in the future.




Personally I love 3/4 sleeves better. Practicality and coldness are totally overrated in my dictionary [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## xiaoxiao

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thank you for your reply! The jacket may be a hint shorter than that and has 3/4 sleeves. Are the shorter sleeves practical to wear in cold weather? Well, if I let this one go I'll have to find another one in the future.




I have a shorter sable and I'm in the east coast. I hate to break it to you but I find it less useful than my longer coats. Sables are warm, very, very warm. I normally don't wear it unless it's really cold, and having a shorter one kind of defeat the purpose. I am actually taking mine to my furrier to see if I can make it a longer vest instead of a shorter coat. 

Also, just a heads up. Lighter sables are harder to maintain than darker ones. It shows "wear" more if you know what I mean. 

If you are in the east coast and in the market for good sable, feel free to PM me for my furrier info. His family has been in the trade for 4 generations and he knows what he's doing. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] 

Good luck!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Thanks everyone for your responses, I really appreciate it! As for practicality, it doesn't need be be too 'practical'. I don't live in NYC, Aspen, Europe, or Russia where people walk all over in the extreme cold for long periods of time. *I'd probably never walk more than a block wearing this coat, nor spend more than 15 minutes outside. I have very 'practical' longer coats for that! *

So anyhow.....they sent me a photo, *this is NOT me!* I have light brown hair with blonde highlights and the dark coats (even if they last longer) are not flattering on me at all. I'd have to go lighter and I love the lighter color. Also, t*his coat is a large and looks big on the model and me,* so they would need to order the medium which wouldn't look as big as it does in the photo. I tried the small on and it fit, but we all thought it would be better to have a little extra room. Anyhow, I'm on the fence! The SA said she'd try to get the store manage to extend the discount til Monday for me if I want it. 

I actually love this length, but wouldn't mind a coat to hit my upper thighs. Too many decisions to make! 

The second photo is the longest I would go, but I do like this length as well. About mid-thigh.


----------



## hermesBB

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses, I really appreciate it! As for practicality, it doesn't need be be too 'practical'. I don't live in NYC, Aspen, Europe, or Russia where people walk all over in the extreme cold for long periods of time. *I'd probably never walk more than a block wearing this coat, nor spend more than 15 minutes outside. I have very 'practical' longer coats for that! *
> 
> 
> 
> So anyhow.....they sent me a photo, *this is NOT me!* I have light brown hair with blonde highlights and the dark coats (even if they last longer) are not flattering on me at all. I'd have to go lighter and I love the lighter color. Also, t*his coat is a large and looks big on the model and me,* so they would need to order the medium which wouldn't look as big as it does in the photo. I tried the small on and it fit, but we all thought it would be better to have a little extra room. Anyhow, I'm on the fence! The SA said she'd try to get the store manage to extend the discount til Monday for me if I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually love this length, but wouldn't mind a coat to hit my upper thighs. Too many decisions to make!
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo is the longest I would go, but I do like this length as well. About mid-thigh.




I like the second one better. If darker sable does not suit your skin tone, you might want to consider the tortora color. I have one in a mid-length vest. See the photo below. I found the color very versatile.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

hermesBB said:


> I like the second one better. If darker sable does not suit your skin tone, you might want to consider the tortora color. I have one in a mid-length vest. See the photo below. I found the color very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3199979



Wow, I love that color! Tortora it is called? I think I'm going to a local fur only store today. I will show them that color. I'm sure they will have a much better selection than the department store. Now this is a color I would find flattering and versatile! I really appreciate all your help as I know pretty much nothing about sable, other than it's my favorite fur 

BTW, your Birkin is TDF!


----------



## hermesBB

girlsnstilletos said:


> Wow, I love that color! Tortora it is called? I think I'm going to a local fur only store today. I will show them that color. I'm sure they will have a much better selection than the department store. Now this is a color I would find flattering and versatile! I really appreciate all your help as I know pretty much nothing about sable, other than it's my favorite fur
> 
> BTW, your Birkin is TDF!




Definitely try it on and see how you like it! Good luck and looking forward to your acquisition ![emoji122][emoji122][emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

girlsnstilletos said:


> I have a question for all you sable ladies who are in the know! I wandered over to the fur salon at Saks today and tried on a divine golden sable jacket, similar in length as this photo posted, but with 3/4 sleeves. It's pretty poofy, which I'm not used too as I usually wear fitted clothing including outerwear. But it's gorgeous! I'm also only 5'3" size 4 US, so I don't want a long coat as it would overwhelm me. Anyhow, Saks was having a huge black friday sale today only, but the manager said they'd allow me to buy it at that price tomorrow to give me a day to think about it. Even on sale it's $$$$, but my SO said he'd buy if for me if I want it.
> 
> My question is, I'm a more 'casual' or dressy casual kind of girl and like to wear skinny jeans of all sorts (leatherette, velvet, corduroy, regular denim) with some sort of boot or heal. Based on that, would this coat be something I could wear regularly with my more casual type outfits? I could kick myself for not taking any pics of me in it....what was I thinking?! We shall see.....I'm still on the fence about it. Thanks for any advice!





girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses, I really appreciate it! As for practicality, it doesn't need be be too 'practical'. I don't live in NYC, Aspen, Europe, or Russia where people walk all over in the extreme cold for long periods of time. *I'd probably never walk more than a block wearing this coat, nor spend more than 15 minutes outside. I have very 'practical' longer coats for that! *
> 
> So anyhow.....they sent me a photo, *this is NOT me!* I have light brown hair with blonde highlights and the dark coats (even if they last longer) are not flattering on me at all. I'd have to go lighter and I love the lighter color. Also, t*his coat is a large and looks big on the model and me,* so they would need to order the medium which wouldn't look as big as it does in the photo. I tried the small on and it fit, but we all thought it would be better to have a little extra room. Anyhow, I'm on the fence! The SA said she'd try to get the store manage to extend the discount til Monday for me if I want it.
> 
> I actually love this length, but wouldn't mind a coat to hit my upper thighs. Too many decisions to make!
> 
> The second photo is the longest I would go, but I do like this length as well. About mid-thigh.



I'm probably biased I have a sable jacket. It was a jacket length I hunted down for years, although mine is more 'sporty' I love the jacket pictured, it's a very classic shape, and if you're lighter the colour will be about perfect. Dark is not always better, dark needs the silver hairs and/or the contrast colours to give it luminosity and/or depth one will end up looking like a very soft cuddly bear, something one has to be careful with, with longer lengths too. If you already have longer coats I think this is the perfect going out fur jacket. And just think of all the bracelets and gloves you can show off  

I have a mink about the length of the second and it does get plenty of wear, more sleek and practical for me. 




hermesBB said:


> I like the second one better. If darker sable does not suit your skin tone, you might want to consider the tortora color. I have one in a mid-length vest. See the photo below. I found the color very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3199979



Lovely colour, I think my jacket is a very similar tone.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Thanks papertiger! OK, I went back, took some pics (this is me!) and decided I am I'm going to get it  I really love it, the length, color, how it looks on me. Although this is the large, and they are ordering me the medium which will be in on Thursday. I know it will get a lot of use from my more casual wardrobe, but I can dress it up too. Thanks everyone for your help, I hope you love it too! 



papertiger said:


> I'm probably biased I have a sable jacket. It was a jacket length I hunted down for years, although mine is more 'sporty' I love the jacket pictured, it's a very classic shape, and if you're lighter the colour will be about perfect. Dark is not always better, dark needs the silver hairs and/or the contrast colours to give it luminosity and/or depth one will end up looking like a very soft cuddly bear, something one has to be careful with, with longer lengths too. If you already have longer coats I think this is the perfect going out fur jacket. And just think of all the bracelets and gloves you can show off
> 
> I have a mink about the length of the second and it does get plenty of wear, more sleek and practical for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely colour, I think my jacket is a very similar tone.


----------



## xiaoxiao

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks papertiger! OK, I went back, took some pics (this is me!) and decided I am I'm going to get it  I really love it, the length, color, how it looks on me. Although this is the large, and they are ordering me the medium which will be in on Thursday. I know it will get a lot of use from my more casual wardrobe, but I can dress it up too. Thanks everyone for your help, I hope you love it too!




Congratulations! I was going to suggest barguzin but it looks like you are all set. Wear it with great health!


----------



## papertiger

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks papertiger! OK, I went back, took some pics (this is me!) and decided I am I'm going to get it  I really love it, the length, color, how it looks on me. Although this is the large, and they are ordering me the medium which will be in on Thursday. I know it will get a lot of use from my more casual wardrobe, but I can dress it up too. Thanks everyone for your help, I hope you love it too!



You are a vision! 

Great colour and style on you, and the size ordered will bring it all together

It was a once in a lifetime purchase for me, and I am _so_ happy with mine, I hope you will be with yours. That you found a classic sable in the sales was a Holiday miracle  Can't wait for that med to come in.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses, I really appreciate it! As for practicality, it doesn't need be be too 'practical'. I don't live in NYC, Aspen, Europe, or Russia where people walk all over in the extreme cold for long periods of time. *I'd probably never walk more than a block wearing this coat, nor spend more than 15 minutes outside. I have very 'practical' longer coats for that! *
> 
> So anyhow.....they sent me a photo, *this is NOT me!* I have light brown hair with blonde highlights and the dark coats (even if they last longer) are not flattering on me at all. I'd have to go lighter and I love the lighter color. Also, t*his coat is a large and looks big on the model and me,* so they would need to order the medium which wouldn't look as big as it does in the photo. I tried the small on and it fit, but we all thought it would be better to have a little extra room. Anyhow, I'm on the fence! The SA said she'd try to get the store manage to extend the discount til Monday for me if I want it.
> 
> I actually love this length, but wouldn't mind a coat to hit my upper thighs. Too many decisions to make!
> 
> The second photo is the longest I would go, but I do like this length as well. About mid-thigh.



Love the second pic too ~ the first pic is too impractical for me!


----------



## ari

Hi I haven't posted here but today I tried some coats this one was too big and makes me so big, I can most probably restyle it as I can get it at 50% off, just wondering if it would look less bulky, any advice would be highly appreciated))


----------



## ari

Here is the back, the size is very big


----------



## ari

And a short jacket which is too short on me, but the size is right, not the right clothes, but for the idea))


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Thank you xiaoxiao! I tried on a gorgeous one probably the color you suggested and although it was very beautiful, it didn't look as good on me as the lighter one. I had several people there including my SO getting their opinion. 



xiaoxiao said:


> Congratulations! I was going to suggest barguzin but it looks like you are all set. Wear it with great health!



Thanks so much, I'm glad you like it. Believe me, I tried many, many coats on and lots of longer ones (mid thigh to knee) and they swallowed me up due to my shortness and size . I don't need something super 'practical' as I won't be out in cold weather for very long in this coat and heels  I got this coat at an amazing discount which was on Black Friday only, all the fur coats were on sale that day only, which they extended to me longer because I was a serious buyer.

Once the medium comes in on Thursday, I can 100% decided.



papertiger said:


> You are a vision!
> 
> Great colour and style on you, and the size ordered will bring it all together
> 
> It was a once in a lifetime purchase for me, and I am _so_ happy with mine, I hope you will be with yours. That you found a classic sable in the sales was a Holiday miracle  Can't wait for that med to come in.


----------



## Flip88

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks papertiger! OK, I went back, took some pics (this is me!) and decided I am I'm going to get it  I really love it, the length, color, how it looks on me. Although this is the large, and they are ordering me the medium which will be in on Thursday. I know it will get a lot of use from my more casual wardrobe, but I can dress it up too. Thanks everyone for your help, I hope you love it too!



Oh my goodness . . . . Am so jealous.  This fur suits you so well. Congratulations 







ari said:


> Hi I haven't posted here but today I tried some coats this one was too big and makes me so big, I can most probably restyle it as I can get it at 50% off, just wondering if it would look less bulky, any advice would be highly appreciated))











ari said:


> Here is the back, the size is very big











ari said:


> And a short jacket which is too short on me, but the size is right, not the right clothes, but for the idea))





I am no expert but I prefer the longer ones and that is some discount. Can you afford to miss it? Sable isn't exactly coming down in price.


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> Oh my goodness . . . . Am so jealous.  This fur suits you so well. Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no expert but I prefer the longer ones and that is some discount. Can you afford to miss it? Sable isn't exactly coming down in price.


Thank you for answering Flip88!
I'm thinking of making smaller, on Monday they let me know if that's possible, the price is very tempting, but I'm 5,8 big shoulders and not liking the bulk on top, what about making without sleeves?


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Thank you Flip88, that means a lot as I've read through much of this thread and noticed you preferred darker sable for the most part, although you were warming up to lighter sable lately 

I do go back and forth wondering if I should get one a little longer (top of thighs), although I love this length on me. The other thing is is was 50% off for one day only during the Black Friday sale. Even so, it was very expensive to me! The prices are back to normal now. Would I ever be able to find a deal like that again for what I want? Maybe, maybe not. I don't have to take it once it comes in if I change my mind, but I do appreciate your kind opinion!  

Sorry...this quote posted very weird! 

*QUOTE=Flip88;29504581]Oh my goodness . . . . Am so jealous.  This fur suits you so well. Congratulations
*













[/


----------



## girlsnstilletos

ari said:


> Hi I haven't posted here but today I tried some coats this one was too big and makes me so big, I can most probably restyle it as I can get it at 50% off, just wondering if it would look less bulky, any advice would be highly appreciated))



I can't offer the opinions like most of the ladies here can who know so much about sable, but this is such a beautiful coat....and for 50% off. Wow! Hopefully they can alter it to what you're looking for with fit. You are lucky to be 5'8" and slim and can wear the longer coats well, unlike me! A shrimp which gets swallowed by big long coats. Oh well, it is what it is


----------



## periogirl28

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks papertiger! OK, I went back, took some pics (this is me!) and decided I am I'm going to get it  I really love it, the length, color, how it looks on me. Although this is the large, and they are ordering me the medium which will be in on Thursday. I know it will get a lot of use from my more casual wardrobe, but I can dress it up too. Thanks everyone for your help, I hope you love it too!




You look absolutely fantastic and I am so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Thank you for answering Flip88!
> 
> I'm thinking of making smaller, on Monday they let me know if that's possible, the price is very tempting, but I'm 5,8 big shoulders and not liking the bulk on top, what about making without sleeves?




ari I have a sable vest and I think it's ok for where I am, but you might need a coat with some sleeves? I am sure with the right fit, you will rock it! Btw I love your outfit today!


----------



## ari

girlsnstilletos said:


> I can't offer the opinions like most of the ladies here can who know so much about sable, but this is such a beautiful coat....and for 50% off. Wow! Hopefully they can alter it to what you're looking for with fit. You are lucky to be 5'8" and slim and can wear the longer coats well, unlike me! A shrimp which gets swallowed by big long coats. Oh well, it is what it is



Actually I was envious looking at your picture - it looks gorgeous on you! I can't wear that length/ I have no hips, very boyish figure (( congrats you wear it very well.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> ari I have a sable vest and I think it's ok for where I am, but you might need a coat with some sleeves? I am sure with the right fit, you will rock it! Btw I love your outfit today!



periogirl, thank you! Without sleeves looks youngish!  I'm always afraid of looking old ladyish)))  unfortunately the short doesn't look good on me. But thank you for your advice!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I truly appreciate your honest opinions, I'd want to know if I looked ridiculous in this coat or not!  Sometimes you don't know how to take the opinion of the SA's, although my SO was there and he liked this coat the best of the dozens I tried on. 

p.s. I absolutely love your short grey mink, I'd wish I could find one like that! 



periogirl28 said:


> You look absolutely fantastic and I am so happy for you! Congrats!



Awwwww, you are very sweet! Finding the right fit for any body type can be challenging. Since many of you love this coat on me, I'm feeling better about keeping it! 



ari said:


> Actually I was envious looking at your picture - it looks gorgeous on you! I can't wear that length/ I have no hips, very boyish figure (( congrats you wear it very well.


----------



## periogirl28

girlsnstilletos said:


> I truly appreciate your honest opinions, I'd want to know if I looked ridiculous in this coat or not!  Sometimes you don't know how to take the opinion of the SA's, although my SO was there and he liked this coat the best of the dozens I tried on.
> 
> p.s. I absolutely love your short grey mink, I'd wish I could find one like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww, you are very sweet! Finding the right fit for any body type can be challenging. Since many of you love this coat on me, I'm feeling better about keeping it!



You don't look ridiculous, I think after trying on dozens of coats you and your SO would know when the right ones come along. Btw I am also v petite at 5"1. I was told nothing longer than knee length for me. Which is great because long sables are $$$$$$! And I just got a Blackglama knee length mink which will be enough warmth for where I live. Mink is good because I have a small kid and still have to run around for the school pickup. It stresses me less as it's less fragile than Sable.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

periogirl28 said:


> You don't look ridiculous, I think after trying on dozens of coats you and your SO would know when the right ones come along. Btw I am also v petite at 5"1. I was told nothing longer than knee length for me. Which is great because long sables are $$$$$$! And I just got a Blackglama knee length mink which will be enough warmth for where I live. Mink is good because I have a small kid and still have to run around for the school pickup. It stresses me less as it's less fragile than Sable.



So being short has some benefits I suppose!  Oh, I saw the beautiful black belted mink. The belt makes such a difference since it's longer. I need to cinch my waist in my longer coats or else I'd look like a shapeless blob...lol. I'm already sweating it out wearing the sable, but I'll just have to be careful and enjoy it!


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Hi I haven't posted here but today I tried some coats this one was too big and makes me so big, I can most probably restyle it as I can get it at 50% off, just wondering if it would look less bulky, any advice would be highly appreciated))



It is big but from the photo not huge.  You should keep the swing though coz I'm loving you from the back!!!!

Also, it may look better just 'shrugged on' and not done up 



ari said:


> And a short jacket which is too short on me, but the size is right, not the right clothes, but for the idea))



IMHO this one is not working, I think it's the proportions of the jacket to the sleeves and not the length or what you're wearing


----------



## papertiger

Sables are dense warm fur and very fluffy unless someone lives in the Arctic, up a high mountain or continental inland, the heat generated will be hard to stand. 

From my obsessive scrutiny of sable watching, ladies who buy huge, long sables thinking the more sable the better think they look like the first pic, but end up looking like the second.


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> It is big but from the photo not huge.  You should keep the swing though coz I'm loving you from the back!!!!
> 
> Also, it may look better just 'shrugged on' and not done up
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO this one is not working, I think it's the proportions of the jacket to the sleeves and not the length or what you're wearing



Thank you for the advice! Very useful, so basically I need to decrease the shoulder width? 
I agree on the second one, I brought a petite friend and it looked better on her.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

@ papertiger.....LOL! That's why being the shortie that I am there is no way I can do a big, long coat! I'm not buying a sable to hike through the Andes


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Thank you for the advice! Very useful, so basically I need to decrease the shoulder width?
> I agree on the second one, I brought a petite friend and it looked better on her.



It looks like if something could be done about reducing the chest/underarm/top-back/yoke proportionally, the sleeves could be reset (so their extra length may come in handy).

Is this at a furriers or dept store? Is there someone (besides SA) to advise you categorically/absolutely on what could be done/costs? 

If not ring round some furriers _before_ you buy the coat and describe what needs doing and get a quite. I'm not talking about these fur dealers I mean people who make jackets/coats and repair and remodel. If they don't make, alter and sell new sables don't bother asking because obviously they're not in the right league.


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Sables are dense warm fur and very fluffy unless someone lives in the Arctic, up a high mountain or continental inland, the heat generated will be hard to stand.
> 
> From my obsessive scrutiny of sable watching, ladies who buy huge, long sables thinking the more sable the better think they look like the first pic, but end up looking like the second.




[emoji23][emoji33][emoji13]


----------



## Prada_Princess

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses, I really appreciate it! As for practicality, it doesn't need be be too 'practical'. I don't live in NYC, Aspen, Europe, or Russia where people walk all over in the extreme cold for long periods of time. *I'd probably never walk more than a block wearing this coat, nor spend more than 15 minutes outside. I have very 'practical' longer coats for that! *
> 
> So anyhow.....they sent me a photo, *this is NOT me!* I have light brown hair with blonde highlights and the dark coats (even if they last longer) are not flattering on me at all. I'd have to go lighter and I love the lighter color. Also, t*his coat is a large and looks big on the model and me,* so they would need to order the medium which wouldn't look as big as it does in the photo. I tried the small on and it fit, but we all thought it would be better to have a little extra room. Anyhow, I'm on the fence! The SA said she'd try to get the store manage to extend the discount til Monday for me if I want it.
> 
> I actually love this length, but wouldn't mind a coat to hit my upper thighs. Too many decisions to make!
> 
> The second photo is the longest I would go, but I do like this length as well. About mid-thigh.



I must say both are fabulous so it makes the decision harder. I do prefer them to hit mid thigh too - that is my preferred length. The shore you post is also really nice though. 

Best of luck Dear Sable-ista - exciting times. Enjoy your purchase.







hermesBB said:


> I like the second one better. If darker sable does not suit your skin tone, you might want to consider the tortora color. I have one in a mid-length vest. See the photo below. I found the color very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3199979











ari said:


> Hi I haven't posted here but today I tried some coats this one was too big and makes me so big, I can most probably restyle it as I can get it at 50% off, just wondering if it would look less bulky, any advice would be highly appreciated))











ari said:


> And a short jacket which is too short on me, but the size is right, not the right clothes, but for the idea))



Getting a sable altered is often done I think because the pelts are so expensive that relatively the altering isn't.  I love that first coat you post. I am so jealous not to be buying sable!


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> It looks like if something could be done about reducing the chest/underarm/top-back/yoke proportionally, the sleeves could be reset (so their extra length may come in handy).
> 
> Is this at a furriers or dept store? Is there someone (besides SA) to advise you categorically/absolutely on what could be done/costs?
> 
> If not ring round some furriers _before_ you buy the coat and describe what needs doing and get a quite. I'm not talking about these fur dealers I mean people who make jackets/coats and repair and remodel. If they don't make, alter and sell new sables don't bother asking because obviously they're not in the right league.



Hi papertiger, it is a dept store, today they called me and said that they spoke with some  furrier and it could be fixed,  but I decided to wait first to see if they can find me the right size. so let's see


----------



## ari

Prada_Princess said:


> I must say both are fabulous so it makes the decision harder. I do prefer them to hit mid thigh too - that is my preferred length. The shore you post is also really nice though.
> 
> Best of luck Dear Sable-ista - exciting times. Enjoy your purchase.
> 
> 
> Getting a sable altered is often done I think because the pelts are so expensive that relatively the altering isn't.  I love that first coat you post. I am so jealous not to be buying sable!



thank you, I'm afraid that I might not like it after it has been altered. I love fur and sable, but not sure I can wear it well. I have a mink coat that sits in my closet and a ferragamo astrakhan coat, which is long and light and DH alsways gives it as an example of me buying things that i don't wear


----------



## girlsnstilletos

OK ladies, I'm having very serious second thoughts on the sable jacket!  I love the coat, it's not about the coat itself, but I don't know if it will fit into my casual life style. I'm very casual overall (rarely wear dresses and skirts) and I feel the sable is so extravagant and 'fancy', I don't know if sable is the right choice for me. I see all the gorgeous Russian models in their sables, but I don't have a life like them or dress like them. The coat is mine if I want it, it's been paid for but I don't have to take it when it comes in on Thursday. It's a gorgeous coat, but I don't want to get something so expensive and barely wear it! 

I don't know if I should choose a less extravagant looking fur, such as mink? I'd still want the shorter jacket length to go with my casual look. What do you ladies think?


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Hi papertiger, it is a dept store, today they called me and said that they spoke with some  furrier and it could be fixed,  but I decided to wait first to see if they can find me the right size. so let's see





Fingers (and toes) crossed for you *ari*


----------



## Prada_Princess

girlsnstilletos said:


> OK ladies, I'm having very serious second thoughts on the sable jacket!  I love the coat, it's not about the coat itself, but I don't know if it will fit into my casual life style. I'm very casual overall (rarely wear dresses and skirts) and I feel the sable is so extravagant and 'fancy', I don't know if sable is the right choice for me. I see all the gorgeous Russian models in their sables, but I don't have a life like them or dress like them. The coat is mine if I want it, it's been paid for but I don't have to take it when it comes in on Thursday. It's a gorgeous coat, but I don't want to get something so expensive and barely wear it!
> 
> I don't know if I should choose a less extravagant looking fur, such as mink? I'd still want the shorter jacket length to go with my casual look. What do you ladies think?



I think sable is such a classic it will work for you. I vote keep. It can be casual and it can be more formal - it will last 30 years plus.


----------



## papertiger

girlsnstilletos said:


> OK ladies, I'm having very serious second thoughts on the sable jacket!  I love the coat, it's not about the coat itself, but I don't know if it will fit into my casual life style. I'm very casual overall (rarely wear dresses and skirts) and I feel the sable is so extravagant and 'fancy', I don't know if sable is the right choice for me. I see all the gorgeous Russian models in their sables, but I don't have a life like them or dress like them. The coat is mine if I want it, it's been paid for but I don't have to take it when it comes in on Thursday. It's a gorgeous coat, but I don't want to get something so expensive and barely wear it!
> 
> I don't know if I should choose a less extravagant looking fur, such as mink? I'd still want the shorter jacket length to go with my casual look. What do you ladies think?



Ah my dear *girl*  I feel like I literally want to hug you and tell you (like they do in those L'Oreal ads) you are worth it. Obviously, your wonderful SO does too or he wouldn't even consider it.  

As you know, I'm not a oligarch's daughter or royalty. I travel on a train with a sable and no one knows what on earth I'm wearing. For good or bad only those that know _know_  and they are pretty rare. I wear my jacket with 'whatever' day and/or night, just as anyone would a mink or a faux. They look great with jeans, flares, all kinds of trousers, no need to even change for the evening, just an added necklace and change of bag - bang, ready to go. You will have the jacket for many, many years and plenty of time to grow used to it. 

I would just suggest trying on the med size, and if it fits and you like it on, take it home, try it with outfits you already have. Wear it just at at home just for your lovely SO at first, then for the odd night just the two of you and you will get braver when you realise very few notice and very  few care. Just try


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Thank you for your vote Prada_Princess! 



Prada_Princess said:


> I think sable is such a classic it will work for you. I vote keep. It can be casual and it can be more formal - it will last 30 years plus.



You are too sweet papertiger. Yes, it is hard for me to feel I should be wearing something like the sable. But I had to laugh because my SO and I disgusted exactly what you said, bolded! Only the people who are in the know, would know, and that's how I'd want it. I agree the short jacket is the most versatile for me and my lifestyle and I can wear it with anything and everything. 

I appreciate your kind words! I will see how the medium looks when it comes in and decide then 



papertiger said:


> Ah my dear *girl*  I feel like I literally want to hug you and tell you (like they do in those L'Oreal ads) you are worth it. Obviously, your wonderful SO does too or he wouldn't even consider it.
> 
> As you know, I'm not a oligarch's daughter or royalty. *I travel on a train with a sable and no one knows what on earth I'm wearing. For good or bad only those that know know  and they are pretty rare. *I wear my jacket with 'whatever' day and/or night, just as anyone would a mink or a faux. They look great with jeans, flares, all kinds of trousers, no need to even change for the evening, just an added necklace and change of bag - bang, ready to go. You will have the jacket for many, many years and plenty of time to grow used to it.
> 
> I would just suggest trying on the med size, and if it fits and you like it on, take it home, try it with outfits you already have. Wear it just at at home just for your lovely SO at first, then for the odd night just the two of you and you will get braver when you realise very few notice and very  few care. Just try


----------



## Flip88

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thank you for your vote Prada_Princess!
> 
> 
> 
> You are too sweet papertiger. Yes, it is hard for me to feel I should be wearing something like the sable. But I had to laugh because my SO and I disgusted exactly what you said, bolded! Only the people who are in the know, would know, and that's how I'd want it. I agree the short jacket is the most versatile for me and my lifestyle and I can wear it with anything and everything.
> 
> I appreciate your kind words! I will see how the medium looks when it comes in and decide then



Another vote for YES. Life is short. Go for it.


----------



## Perfect Day

girlsnstilletos said:


> OK ladies, I'm having very serious second thoughts on the sable jacket!  I love the coat, it's not about the coat itself, but I don't know if it will fit into my casual life style. I'm very casual overall (rarely wear dresses and skirts) and I feel the sable is so extravagant and 'fancy', I don't know if sable is the right choice for me. I see all the gorgeous Russian models in their sables, but I don't have a life like them or dress like them. The coat is mine if I want it, it's been paid for but I don't have to take it when it comes in on Thursday. It's a gorgeous coat, but I don't want to get something so expensive and barely wear it!
> 
> I don't know if I should choose a less extravagant looking fur, such as mink? I'd still want the shorter jacket length to go with my casual look. What do you ladies think?



Yes yes yes! But then you'd expect that answer on this thread. Seriously though - it will be fabulous.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

After hearing the wonderful supportive replies from you fabulous ladies.....I decided to go for it!  Life is short, it's true! I'll be picking it up on Thursday and wearing it out that night 

Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## periogirl28

girlsnstilletos said:


> After hearing the wonderful supportive replies from you fabulous ladies.....I decided to go for it!  Life is short, it's true! I'll be picking it up on Thursday and wearing it out that night
> 
> Thank you all for your replies!



Get us a peekture!  congrats!


----------



## Perfect Day

girlsnstilletos said:


> After hearing the wonderful supportive replies from you fabulous ladies.....I decided to go for it!  Life is short, it's true! I'll be picking it up on Thursday and wearing it out that night
> 
> Thank you all for your replies!



Yay!!!! Can't wait to see it


----------



## hermesBB

girlsnstilletos said:


> After hearing the wonderful supportive replies from you fabulous ladies.....I decided to go for it!  Life is short, it's true! I'll be picking it up on Thursday and wearing it out that night
> 
> Thank you all for your replies!




Congrats! Cannt wait to see your lovely piece! Do share with us!


----------



## Prada_Princess

girlsnstilletos said:


> After hearing the wonderful supportive replies from you fabulous ladies.....I decided to go for it!  Life is short, it's true! I'll be picking it up on Thursday and wearing it out that night
> 
> Thank you all for your replies!



Great decision. I don't think there will be regrets.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Mary J Blige in a Dennis Basso Sable.


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> Mary J Blige in a Dennis Basso Sable.




Er IMHO I think this coat is not doing much for her. [emoji23] 
What do you think?


----------



## billysmom

periogirl28 said:


> Er IMHO I think this coat is not doing much for her. [emoji23]
> What do you think?


The way it's worn she looks stuffed into it.  Doesn't allow for the softness and suppleness of the skins to enhance her look.  Not really sold on the color for her, either ...


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Er IMHO I think this coat is not doing much for her. [emoji23]
> What do you think?



It should have a belt with it I think. Often they a
paired with an alligator / croc one - that would make it more fitted. 






billysmom said:


> The way it's worn she looks stuffed into it.  Doesn't allow for the softness and suppleness of the skins to enhance her look.  Not really sold on the color for her, either ...



Fair point.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Well..........the coat came in early, and I went and tried it on asap. I ended up passing on it! The medium body fit much better than the large, but the arms were a good 6" shorter! I didn't like it at all. The large sleeves went to a couple inches above my wrist when my arms where down, but the medium was just under my elbows  I really wasn't thinking they'd be that much shorter. Oh well! 

I'm not bummed though and feel good about my decision. For that kind of money I needed to absolutely LOVE it on, no questions asked! Thank you all for you input, maybe in the future I will find the 'perfect' one


----------



## periogirl28

girlsnstilletos said:


> Well..........the coat came in early, and I went and tried it on asap. I ended up passing on it! The medium body fit much better than the large, but the arms were a good 6" shorter! I didn't like it at all. The large sleeves went to a couple inches above my wrist when my arms where down, but the medium was just under my elbows  I really wasn't thinking they'd be that much shorter. Oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bummed though and feel good about my decision. For that kind of money I needed to absolutely LOVE it on, no questions asked! Thank you all for you input, maybe in the future I will find the 'perfect' one




That's fair. You should absolutely love it, sable is too expensive not to. Don't worry, your perfect coat will find you!


----------



## Prada_Princess

A Russian 'IT girl' (I hate that phrase!). I am also not a huge fan of the way she wears some of her outfits but there is no denying the beauty of her sables (and occasional chinchilla too) - she is a lucky girl.


----------



## Prada_Princess

girlsnstilletos said:


> Well..........the coat came in early, and I went and tried it on asap. I ended up passing on it! The medium body fit much better than the large, but the arms were a good 6" shorter! I didn't like it at all. The large sleeves went to a couple inches above my wrist when my arms where down, but the medium was just under my elbows  I really wasn't thinking they'd be that much shorter. Oh well!
> 
> I'm not bummed though and feel good about my decision. For that kind of money I needed to absolutely LOVE it on, no questions asked! Thank you all for you input, maybe in the future I will find the 'perfect' one



Well - good luck for the future.


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> A Russian 'IT girl' (I hate that phrase!). I am also not a huge fan of the way she wears some of her outfits but there is no denying the beauty of her sables (and occasional chinchilla too) - she is a lucky girl.



I do like her furs...


----------



## Perfect Day

girlsnstilletos said:


> Well..........the coat came in early, and I went and tried it on asap. I ended up passing on it! The medium body fit much better than the large, but the arms were a good 6" shorter! I didn't like it at all. The large sleeves went to a couple inches above my wrist when my arms where down, but the medium was just under my elbows  I really wasn't thinking they'd be that much shorter. Oh well!
> 
> I'm not bummed though and feel good about my decision. For that kind of money I needed to absolutely LOVE it on, no questions asked! Thank you all for you input, maybe in the future I will find the 'perfect' one




Sounds as if the arms would have driven you bonkers. Shame - but the right one will find you one day I am sure.






Prada_Princess said:


> A Russian 'IT girl' (I hate that phrase!). I am also not a huge fan of the way she wears some of her outfits but there is no denying the beauty of her sables (and occasional chinchilla too) - she is a lucky girl.



Stunning furs but really, OTT in some outfits.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Mary J Blige in a Dennis Basso Sable.



I don't know if it's the length of dress under or it's just too tight but no, it ain't working in my eyes. MJB usually looks great in Basso



girlsnstilletos said:


> Well..........the coat came in early, and I went and tried it on asap. I ended up passing on it! The medium body fit much better than the large, but the arms were a good 6" shorter! I didn't like it at all. The large sleeves went to a couple inches above my wrist when my arms where down, but the medium was just under my elbows  I really wasn't thinking they'd be that much shorter. Oh well!
> 
> I'm not bummed though and feel good about my decision. *For that kind of money I needed to absolutely LOVE it on, no questions asked!* Thank you all for you input, *maybe in the future I will find the 'perfect' one*





and I'm sure you will *girlsnstilletos*


----------



## hermesBB

girlsnstilletos said:


> Well..........the coat came in early, and I went and tried it on asap. I ended up passing on it! The medium body fit much better than the large, but the arms were a good 6" shorter! I didn't like it at all. The large sleeves went to a couple inches above my wrist when my arms where down, but the medium was just under my elbows  I really wasn't thinking they'd be that much shorter. Oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bummed though and feel good about my decision. For that kind of money I needed to absolutely LOVE it on, no questions asked! Thank you all for you input, maybe in the future I will find the 'perfect' one




For a good sable investment, you need to absolutely love it! So don't worry it will come to you very soon~~~


----------



## Prada_Princess

@marialitti


----------



## italyfurmode

Can someone tell me the top label for russian sable?  they say Barguzinsky sable or Barguzin Sable is the top. but who is the supplier or the label that carries this kind of sable.
Can anyone recommend me an excellent sable furrier in the New York City area?
Please I hope someone can help.
Thanks


----------



## hopingoneday

italyfurmode said:


> Can someone tell me the top label for russian sable?  they say Barguzinsky sable or Barguzin Sable is the top. but who is the supplier or the label that carries this kind of sable.
> Can anyone recommend me an excellent sable furrier in the New York City area?
> Please I hope someone can help.
> Thanks




Designer labels?
Basso
J. Mendel
Fendi
Revillon
Cassin


----------



## Kat.Lee

Very happy to share my new acquisition. Colour is golden natural. Collar can be worn two ways. Thanks for letting me share. 
Under day light : 







Taken indoors:


----------



## hermesBB

Kat.Lee said:


> Very happy to share my new acquisition. Colour is golden natural. Collar can be worn two ways. Thanks for letting me share.
> Under day light :
> View attachment 3214466
> View attachment 3214467
> View attachment 3214468
> View attachment 3214470
> View attachment 3214471
> View attachment 3214472
> 
> Taken indoors:
> View attachment 3214475
> View attachment 3214477




This coat is phenomenal ~~~ you look like a billion bucks in it!!!! Major congrats on scoring such an art piece~~~~


----------



## billysmom

Kat.Lee said:


> Very happy to share my new acquisition. Colour is golden natural. Collar can be worn two ways. Thanks for letting me share.
> Under day light :
> View attachment 3214466
> View attachment 3214467
> View attachment 3214468
> View attachment 3214470
> View attachment 3214471
> View attachment 3214472
> 
> Taken indoors:
> View attachment 3214475
> View attachment 3214477


Luscious!!!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

hermesBB said:


> This coat is phenomenal ~~~ you look like a billion bucks in it!!!! Major congrats on scoring such an art piece~~~~




Thank you for your kind words hermesBB. 


billysmom said:


> Luscious!!!  Enjoy!!!!!



Thank you billysmom.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Kat.Lee said:


> Very happy to share my new acquisition. Colour is golden natural. Collar can be worn two ways. Thanks for letting me share.
> Under day light :
> View attachment 3214466
> View attachment 3214467
> View attachment 3214468
> View attachment 3214470
> View attachment 3214471
> View attachment 3214472
> 
> Taken indoors:
> View attachment 3214475
> View attachment 3214477



Oh my, this is one of the most beautiful sable coats I've ever seen!  I absolutely love the color and gorgeous design, truly incredible. Of course, you look amazing it it! Wow, just wow


----------



## hermesBB

Kat.Lee said:


> Very happy to share my new acquisition. Colour is golden natural. Collar can be worn two ways. Thanks for letting me share.
> Under day light :
> View attachment 3214466
> View attachment 3214467
> View attachment 3214468
> View attachment 3214470
> View attachment 3214471
> View attachment 3214472
> 
> Taken indoors:
> View attachment 3214475
> View attachment 3214477




Come back to drool and love love love the different patterns and the styling of the back!!!! I wanna rob your wardrobe Kat!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

girlsnstilletos said:


> Oh my, this is one of the most beautiful sable coats I've ever seen!  I absolutely love the color and gorgeous design, truly incredible. Of course, you look amazing it it! Wow, just wow




Thank you so much for your compliment. Glad you like it too. It was a love of the first sight. So I'm very happy and lucky to have taken it home. Hope you find yours soon girlsnstilletos. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

hermesBB said:


> Come back to drool and love love love the different patterns and the styling of the back!!!! I wanna rob your wardrobe Kat!!!




Awww how kind of you hermesBB. You have no idea how much I love your collections. My wardrobe is just a miniature compared to yours! So happy that you like the coat as well. [emoji8]


----------



## Prada_Princess

italyfurmode said:


> Can someone tell me the top label for russian sable?  they say Barguzinsky sable or Barguzin Sable is the top. but who is the supplier or the label that carries this kind of sable.
> Can anyone recommend me an excellent sable furrier in the New York City area?
> Please I hope someone can help.
> Thanks



I am not sure but I would have guessed at Basso.  Some sables are dyed to give the appearance of barguzin.  I saw a Prada Sable posted a while ago worth a million dollars. Literally! That was barguzin.







Kat.Lee said:


> Very happy to share my new acquisition. Colour is golden natural. Collar can be worn two ways. Thanks for letting me share.
> Under day light :
> View attachment 3214466
> View attachment 3214467
> View attachment 3214468
> View attachment 3214470
> View attachment 3214471
> View attachment 3214472
> 
> Taken indoors:
> View attachment 3214475
> View attachment 3214477



I am absolutely blown away. Your sable is beautiful.  You must feel like a princess and you must get so many compliments? If I saw someone in that coat I would have to compliment them (and ask for a stroke!!!) - he he. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Prada_Princess said:


> I am not sure but I would have guessed at Basso.  Some sables are dyed to give the appearance of barguzin.  I saw a Prada Sable posted a while ago worth a million dollars. Literally! That was barguzin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely blown away. Your sable is beautiful.  You must feel like a princess and you must get so many compliments? If I saw someone in that coat I would have to compliment them (and ask for a stroke!!!) - he he. It's gorgeous.




Thank you so much for the wonderful compliment Prada_Princess! You can definitely stroke mine. [emoji4]


----------



## italyfurmode

So Barguzin is the top sable according to numerous websites and opinions. but can anyone recommend a reliable quality furrier in the New York city area????  I want a couple of custom made accessories. Thanks I hope someone can help.  Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Flip88

Noriko said:


> The Chloe paddington coming in and the Chanel J12 with the diamond markers



Perfect.  Love how it can be worn in different ways. It really suits you - and I bet it is so warm! Perfect for wintery days and evenings.


----------



## Flip88

italyfurmode said:


> So Barguzin is the top sable according to numerous websites and opinions. but can anyone recommend a reliable quality furrier in the New York city area????  I want a couple of custom made accessories. Thanks I hope someone can help.  Thanks for your replies.



Try 

http://www.nijole.it/en/

No sure if they have a store in NYC. Look at Basso and Fendi.


----------



## Perfect Day

italyfurmode said:


> So Barguzin is the top sable according to numerous websites and opinions. but can anyone recommend a reliable quality furrier in the New York city area????  I want a couple of custom made accessories. Thanks I hope someone can help.  Thanks for your replies.



I would have said Basso too. Papertiger once commented that there is not a lot of real Barguzin around so if that is what you are certain you want you might struggle to find genuine Barguzin.


----------



## hopingoneday

italyfurmode said:


> So Barguzin is the top sable according to numerous websites and opinions. but can anyone recommend a reliable quality furrier in the New York city area????  I want a couple of custom made accessories. Thanks I hope someone can help.  Thanks for your replies.



Blaustein Furriers in Millburn NJ is a family-owned furrier that works with the same suppliers and one of the same makers as J. Mendel. I do not have any connection to them but have purchased furs there and they are very well known and trusted for several generations; prices can be negotiated and in any case their prices are half or less than half what you'd pay at Basso, Mendel, etc.  They will make any design. If I get a chance I will post a short sable coat I recently bought there although it is not Russian, it's Canadian (my choice; they have both and they do have Barguzin).  Owner is named Lloyd.
Hope this is helpful


----------



## italyfurmode

hopingoneday said:


> Blaustein Furriers in Millburn NJ is a family-owned furrier that works with the same suppliers and one of the same makers as J. Mendel. I do not have any connection to them but have purchased furs there and they are very well known and trusted for several generations; prices can be negotiated and in any case their prices are half or less than half what you'd pay at Basso, Mendel, etc.  They will make any design. If I get a chance I will post a short sable coat I recently bought there although it is not Russian, it's Canadian (my choice; they have both and they do have Barguzin).  Owner is named Lloyd.
> Hope this is helpful




Wow!! this is very helpful!!! I was hoping for something like this... I also found another family business which used to be the exclusive furrier for Neiman Marcus. Its called Sorbara Furs. they are located in NYC. So I think I will visit both to compare. great to know the supplier from Mendel, that means they are a quality business with high quality standards... Thank You so much for this info. I really appreciate this. Thanks.


----------



## hopingoneday

italyfurmode said:


> Wow!! this is very helpful!!! I was hoping for something like this... I also found another family business which used to be the exclusive furrier for Neiman Marcus. Its called Sorbara Furs. they are located in NYC. So I think I will visit both to compare. great to know the supplier from Mendel, that means they are a quality business with high quality standards... Thank You so much for this info. I really appreciate this. Thanks.


No problem.  Have fun fur shopping!  There are lots of beautiful things out there. If you have the time, I would think you can learn a lot by going to different boutiques (including the luxury names) and asking them to educate you about how to assess what you're looking at.  I am a bit lazy and just choose what looks nice to my untrained eye


----------



## Perfect Day

hopingoneday said:


> Blaustein Furriers in Millburn NJ is a family-owned furrier that works with the same suppliers and one of the same makers as J. Mendel. I do not have any connection to them but have purchased furs there and they are very well known and trusted for several generations; prices can be negotiated and in any case their prices are half or less than half what you'd pay at Basso, Mendel, etc.  They will make any design. If I get a chance I will post a short sable coat I recently bought there although it is not Russian, it's Canadian (my choice; they have both and they do have Barguzin).  Owner is named Lloyd.
> Hope this is helpful



Very good to know. Canadian Sable is so beautiful - I can see why you chose it. Would love to see some pics.

Meanwhile, from IG - 

@natashazinko


----------



## hopingoneday

Perfect Day said:


> Very good to know. Canadian Sable is so beautiful - I can see why you chose it. Would love to see some pics.
> 
> Meanwhile, from IG -
> 
> @natashazinko



Hmmmm  think there may be too much going on here for me!


----------



## Perfect Day

hopingoneday said:


> Hmmmm  think there may be too much going on here for me!



In a way I agree but there is something about this I just like.


----------



## Flip88

Just came across this on a Russian Fur instagram account.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sables on display at Dennis Basso, NYC - along with lynx.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Sables on display at Dennis Basso, NYC - along with lynx.



I bet that lynx doesn't stay there for very long! It's beautiful and it is definitely a case of 'if I had the money .....'.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> I bet that lynx doesn't stay there for very long! It's beautiful and it is definitely a case of 'if I had the money .....'.



The thoughts of us all!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Victoria Bonya in a Sable.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Victoria Bonya in a Sable.



That IS a coat! I remember her wearing a Valentino sable not so long ago but this one is longer - and ever better.


----------



## ari

I'm loving the way this sable coat is made with shredded mink at the sleeves and sides and this makes so slim fitting


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> View attachment 3229085
> View attachment 3229086
> 
> I'm loving the way this sable coat is made with shredded mink at the sleeves and sides and this makes so slim fitting



Yes it does. Often an unfair criticism of fur is that it can be unflattering. If worn correctly (like this) it is very flattering.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> View attachment 3229085
> View attachment 3229086
> 
> I'm loving the way this sable coat is made with shredded mink at the sleeves and sides and this makes so slim fitting



+1, gorgeous coat and thanks for the pics, *ari*.


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> View attachment 3229085
> View attachment 3229086
> 
> I'm loving the way this sable coat is made with shredded mink at the sleeves and sides and this makes so slim fitting



Yes, thanks for sharing. It's lovely and we'll made to compliment the figure.


----------



## ari

DH bought this sable for me at a very good price which made me a but suspicious. Here is the label of the producer. Does anyone knows something for this company from Italy - Active?


----------



## ari

Here is another label


----------



## ari

And here is the most suspicious label -martes sibellina-without the double LL
I'm taking it to furrier tomorrow- to check it out and it needs some tailoring as its too large.


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> DH bought this sable for me at a very good price which made me a but suspicious. Here is the label of the producer. Does anyone knows something for this company from Italy - Active?



Firstly what a beautiful fur coat. Secondly I am not sure. Does the label say it's 'Marten' which is not Sable. I must say - I do love it though


----------



## ari

Perfect Day said:


> Firstly what a beautiful fur coat. Secondly I am not sure. Does the label say it's 'Marten' which is not Sable. I must say - I do love it though[/QUOTE
> Thank you* Perfect Day*   it says *martes zibellina*-without the double LL


----------



## periogirl28

Ari I am not an expert but your coat looks very nice and that Sobol label looks like those I see inside designer label Sable coats. Martes Zibellina is Russian Sable, just slightly mispelt. Do let us know what you discover.


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> DH bought this sable for me at a very good price which made me a but suspicious. Here is the label of the producer. Does anyone knows something for this company from Italy - Active?



I'd love to know the answer. I do really like your coat. Honestly, I'd just kick back and relax - your fur is awesome.


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> View attachment 3229085
> View attachment 3229086
> 
> I'm loving the way this sable coat is made with shredded mink at the sleeves and sides and this makes so slim fitting




Loving it too ari! Like the styling and particularly the collar.


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> DH bought this sable for me at a very good price which made me a but suspicious. Here is the label of the producer. Does anyone knows something for this company from Italy - Active?



I really like it too  it does look like sable to me.







ari said:


> And here is the most suspicious label -martes sibellina-without the double LL
> I'm taking it to furrier tomorrow- to check it out and it needs some tailoring as its too large.



What did they say?


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Ari I am not an expert but your coat looks very nice and that Sobol label looks like those I see inside designer label Sable coats. Martes Zibellina is Russian Sable, just slightly mispelt. Do let us know what you discover.





Prada_Princess said:


> I'd love to know the answer. I do really like your coat. Honestly, I'd just kick back and relax - your fur is awesome.





Flip88 said:


> I really like it too  it does look like sable to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did they say?



they said it was sable, the furrier is not affiliated with the seller so I trust him.  now let's see what they'll do with making in smaller.It was the last one left in a very big size at this price, I tried it before, but didnt dare. DH went and negotiated bigger discount explaining that it needs to be redone. Most probably in 10 days it will be ready. There will be 2 fittings at least, the furrier wants to be very conservative. First he will reduce the shoulder width, and well see how it looks in A shape. The coat is knee length so it might be good in A shape for my body, if I dont like it he will make it straight.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> they said it was sable, the furrier is not affiliated with the seller so I trust him.  now let's see what they'll do with making in smaller.It was the last one left in a very big size at this price, I tried it before, but didnt dare. DH went and negotiated bigger discount explaining that it needs to be redone. Most probably in 10 days it will be ready. There will be 2 fittings at least, the furrier wants to be very conservative. First he will reduce the shoulder width, and well see how it looks in A shape. The coat is knee length so it might be good in A shape for my body, if I dont like it he will make it straight.



This sounds fabulous! A good deal AND now tailored to fit you. Looking forward to your elegant mod pics!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> This sounds fabulous! A good deal AND now tailored to fit you. Looking forward to your elegant mod pics!



thank you periogirl!


----------



## ari

ari said:


> thank you periogirl!



i found the producers online 
http://activefurs.com/ they make onle sable fur garments


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> i found the producers online
> http://activefurs.com/ they make onle sable fur garments



Thank you, bookmarking this!


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> i found the producers online
> http://activefurs.com/ they make onle sable fur garments



Thanks too, great find.

Love this (which they feature)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> they said it was sable, the furrier is not affiliated with the seller so I trust him.  now let's see what they'll do with making in smaller.It was the last one left in a very big size at this price, I tried it before, but didnt dare. DH went and negotiated bigger discount explaining that it needs to be redone. Most probably in 10 days it will be ready. There will be 2 fittings at least, the furrier wants to be very conservative. First he will reduce the shoulder width, and well see how it looks in A shape. The coat is knee length so it might be good in A shape for my body, if I dont like it he will make it straight.



Congrats *ari*, love the coat and didn't chime in because I am far from a sable expert. It is all working out in your favor and I am sure that the finished coat will be amazing!


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> they said it was sable, the furrier is not affiliated with the seller so I trust him.  now let's see what they'll do with making in smaller.It was the last one left in a very big size at this price, I tried it before, but didnt dare. DH went and negotiated bigger discount explaining that it needs to be redone. Most probably in 10 days it will be ready. There will be 2 fittings at least, the furrier wants to be very conservative. First he will reduce the shoulder width, and well see how it looks in A shape. The coat is knee length so it might be good in A shape for my body, if I dont like it he will make it straight.



Yay!!! A Sable-ista. I am delighted your news was good. When it is tailored it will look even better. Please post mods shots and hopefully there might be some sable spare pieces for an accessory?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Thanks too, great find.
> 
> Love this (which they feature)



Wow - what fabulous sables. 







ari said:


> i found the producers online
> http://activefurs.com/ they make onle sable fur garments






&#128525;




ari said:


> they said it was sable, the furrier is not affiliated with the seller so I trust him.  now let's see what they'll do with making in smaller.It was the last one left in a very big size at this price, I tried it before, but didnt dare. DH went and negotiated bigger discount explaining that it needs to be redone. Most probably in 10 days it will be ready. There will be 2 fittings at least, the furrier wants to be very conservative. First he will reduce the shoulder width, and well see how it looks in A shape. The coat is knee length so it might be good in A shape for my body, if I dont like it he will make it straight.



Congratulations again. You have a beautiful fur coat and it IS sable after all. I thought so. Sit back and enjoy what is a fabulous coat.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, bookmarking this!




It turns out they are made in Greece, but they buy from official Russian source &#1089;&#1086;&#1102;&#1079;&#1087;&#1091;&#1096;&#1085;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;, Saga, Copenhagen fur and American Legend



Flip88 said:


> Thanks too, great find.
> 
> Love this (which they feature)



It is beautiful!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats *ari*, love the coat and didn't chime in because I am far from a sable expert. It is all working out in your favor and I am sure that the finished coat will be amazing!



Thank you Dear VigeeLeBrun!



Flip88 said:


> Yay!!! A Sable-ista. I am delighted your news was good. When it is tailored it will look even better. Please post mods shots and hopefully there might be some sable spare pieces for an accessory?



Thank you Flip!



Prada_Princess said:


> Wow - what fabulous sables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations again. You have a beautiful fur coat and it IS sable after all. I thought so. Sit back and enjoy what is a fabulous coat.




Thank youPrada_Princes! Can't wait to see what they will make!


----------



## Perfect Day

I think this is Sable. Sorry the IG user was not named. I took this from 'socialites with their Hermes'


----------



## Perfect Day

Pippa recently in a Sable hat! I do love her style - more attractive than Kate I think.

Getty


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Pippa recently in a Sable hat! I do love her style - more attractive than Kate I think.
> 
> Getty



It's really nice, as is she.


----------



## ari

Finally my sable is ready, just on time - very cold weather is coming))


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Finally my sable is ready, just on time - very cold weather is coming))




Very nice ari! Tres chic indeed. Nice scarf too looks like H Fete but bigger.


----------



## slang

ari said:


> Finally my sable is ready, just on time - very cold weather is coming))



WOW, just gorgeous!! Enjoy!


----------



## ari

purplepoodles said:


> Very nice ari! Tres chic indeed. Nice scarf too looks like H Fete but bigger.




Thank you - it is man's Caducée Rock cashmere silk shawl
You can see it here http://usa.hermes.com/man/tie-free/...e-product-t-scarf-100-cashmeresilk-75835.html


----------



## ari

slang said:


> WOW, just gorgeous!! Enjoy!




Thank you Slang )) I hope I don't look like a bear )))


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Thank you - it is man's Caducée Rock cashmere silk shawl
> You can see it here http://usa.hermes.com/man/tie-free/...e-product-t-scarf-100-cashmeresilk-75835.html




Thanks ari! Really really like several cws. Think I'll need to go into our local H and check out the cw. Amazing how different the design can look in various colours. 

OT DH has been goofing around on the H app downloaded from the Caducée Rock scarf page. A really neat H app! Great cartoons and a cute scooter game. Actually had to wrestle my phone back to reply to you so there may be more goodies.


----------



## madeinnyc

ari said:


> Finally my sable is ready, just on time - very cold weather is coming))




Just beautiful!!! I love love love dark sable!


----------



## ari

purplepoodles said:


> Thanks ari! Really really like several cws. Think I'll need to go into our local H and check out the cw. Amazing how different the design can look in various colours.
> 
> OT DH has been goofing around on the H app downloaded from the Caducée Rock scarf page. A really neat H app! Great cartoons and a cute scooter game. Actually had to wrestle my phone back to reply to you so there may be more goodies.




Ahaha! This is so funny! Please let me know which color you like the best. I had to look in several boutiques, as I  wanted the purple for my raisin bolide. They had the cream one too  - it is very pretty !


----------



## ari

madeinnyc said:


> Just beautiful!!! I love love love dark sable!




Thank you madeinnyc! It is a beautiful coat, but still not convinced that is one of these clothes that make me more beautiful. At least it's very warm )))


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> Finally my sable is ready, just on time - very cold weather is coming))



What a fur!!!! I am blown away, Ari - it is beautiful


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> Thank you madeinnyc! It is a beautiful coat, but still not convinced that is one of these clothes that make me more beautiful. At least it's very warm )))




Absolutely gorgeous coat, Ari! You look fabulous; are you concerned about the bulk?


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Ahaha! This is so funny! Please let me know which color you like the best. I had to look in several boutiques, as I  wanted the purple for my raisin bolide. They had the cream one too  - it is very pretty !




Raisin must look so great irl with your new sable! It's a toss up between the purple or cream so I have to check them out in person. Same artist as the silk 70cm C'est a Fete, Daisuke Nomura.


----------



## ari

Prada_Princess said:


> What a fur!!!! I am blown away, Ari - it is beautiful


thank you *Prada_Princess*


BBC said:


> Absolutely gorgeous coat, Ari! You look fabulous; are you concerned about the bulk?


*BBC* thank you, yes, i'm 5.8, size 4 - 6 US, so I really don't need the bulk


purplepoodles said:


> Raisin must look so great irl with your new sable! It's a toss up between the purple or cream so I have to check them out in person. Same artist as the silk 70cm C'est a Fete, Daisuke Nomura.


purplepoodles, it is fab shawl, hope you get it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> *BBC* thank you, yes, i'm 5.8, size 4 - 6 US, so I really don't need the bulk




I understand, I'm 5'4" and a 2-4. That's why I always prefer coats with belts and had the drawstring put into my mink. The shearling is very narrowly cut. With a bulkier type of fur it's tricky, then it's all about the length and keeping things narrow everywhere else. [emoji106]&#127996;

Of course, you really do look fabulous in everything youve posted, though. You inspire me! [emoji254]


----------



## slang

BBC said:


> I understand, I'm 5'4" and a 2-4. That's why I always prefer coats with belts and had the *drawstring put into my mink*. The shearling is very narrowly cut. With a bulkier type of fur it's tricky, then it's all about the length and keeping things narrow everywhere else. [emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> Of course, you really do look fabulous in everything youve posted, though. You inspire me! [emoji254]



Do you put that in the lining? Does the fur still lie flat? I have a mink vest that I wouldn't mind if it was "nipped" at the waist


----------



## Notorious Pink

slang said:


> Do you put that in the lining? Does the fur still lie flat? I have a mink vest that I wouldn't mind if it was "nipped" at the waist




Yes, the fur lies flat - Here's a picture of me wearing it. It's a thin leather cord that comes out the front, so it doesn't add any bulk at all, and the pieces that clamp and hold it are inside - you can feel them through the fur right inside the holes where the cord comes out. You can tie the cord in a bow, but I don't, the cord is barely noticeable even hanging down. 

Are you in the US? If so, I definitely recommend where I had it done.


----------



## slang

BBC said:


> Yes, the fur lies flat - Here's a picture of me wearing it. It's a thin leather cord that comes out the front, so it doesn't add any bulk at all, and the pieces that clamp and hold it are inside - you can feel them through the fur right inside the holes where the cord comes out. You can tie the cord in a bow, but I don't, the cord is barely noticeable even hanging down.
> 
> Are you in the US? If so, I definitely recommend where I had it done.
> 
> View attachment 3245623



What a great idea! That's all I need, just a little definition on my waist.
I'm not in the US but my furier in Canada is pretty good so I'm sure he could do something like that for me. I think I'll wait until the spring though. The weather has finally turned cold here and I'm enjoying wearing all my fur so I don't want it in the shop now for alterations.
Your coat looks great on you! Enjoy


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> Finally my sable is ready, just on time - very cold weather is coming))



Beautiful! 







BBC said:


> Yes, the fur lies flat - Here's a picture of me wearing it. It's a thin leather cord that comes out the front, so it doesn't add any bulk at all, and the pieces that clamp and hold it are inside - you can feel them through the fur right inside the holes where the cord comes out. You can tie the cord in a bow, but I don't, the cord is barely noticeable even hanging down.
> 
> Are you in the US? If so, I definitely recommend where I had it done.
> 
> View attachment 3245623



Yes, hardly noticeable - it's lovely


----------



## ari

slang said:


> What a great idea! That's all I need, just a little definition on my waist.
> I'm not in the US but my furier in Canada is pretty good so I'm sure he could do something like that for me. I think I'll wait until the spring though. The weather has finally turned cold here and I'm enjoying wearing all my fur so I don't want it in the shop now for alterations.
> Your coat looks great on you! Enjoy



My coat also has a cord that is inside, by is below the waist line, I should ask my furrier to move it up a bit. I love the pleats it creates and defined waist.


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, hardly noticeable - it's lovely


Thank you Flip ))


----------



## Notorious Pink

slang said:


> What a great idea! That's all I need, just a little definition on my waist.
> 
> I'm not in the US but my furier in Canada is pretty good so I'm sure he could do something like that for me. I think I'll wait until the spring though. The weather has finally turned cold here and I'm enjoying wearing all my fur so I don't want it in the shop now for alterations.
> 
> Your coat looks great on you! Enjoy




Thank you!



Flip88 said:


> Yes, hardly noticeable - it's lovely




Thanks! It's really all you need.



ari said:


> My coat also has a cord that is inside, by is below the waist line, I should ask my furrier to move it up a bit. I love the pleats it creates and defined waist.



Yes, just a bit of something to create a waistline but the location is so important. I almost bought one of those gorgeous Mr & Mrs Italy fox-lined parks in black, just stunning, but the cord was at my hips and did nothing for me. Do I really want to have to alter a $5000 coat? I cannot figure out why the cord is so low, I'm not that short!


----------



## Flip88

BBC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's really all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just a bit of something to create a waistline but the location is so important. I almost bought one of those gorgeous Mr & Mrs Italy fox-lined parks in black, just stunning, but the cord was at my hips and did nothing for me. Do I really want to have to alter a $5000 coat? I cannot figure out why the cord is so low, I'm not that short!



Fair point, I am guessing they would not alter it for you?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> Finally my sable is ready, just on time - very cold weather is coming))



*ari*, love your new coat, it looks perfect! Will you please ID your boots? Thanks.


----------



## Flip88

@veronikaorchid


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's really all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just a bit of something to create a waistline but the location is so important. I almost bought one of those gorgeous *Mr & Mrs Italy *fox-lined parks in black, just stunning, but the cord was at my hips and did nothing for me. Do I really want to have to alter a $5000 coat? I cannot figure out why the cord is so low, I'm not that short!



If I was going that route I would head to Nicole Benisti, just sayin'.

https://www.nicolebenisti.com/en_us/nb


----------



## ari

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ari*, love your new coat, it looks perfect! Will you please ID your boots? Thanks.


Thank you VigeeLeBrun, they are Prada )
Here they are


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> @veronikaorchid



Gorgeous coats!


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> Thank you VigeeLeBrun, they are Prada )
> Here they are



These are very nice indeed.


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> These are very nice indeed.



thank you Flip!


----------



## Perfect Day

BBC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's really all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just a bit of something to create a waistline but the location is so important. I almost bought one of those gorgeous Mr & Mrs Italy fox-lined parks in black, just stunning, but the cord was at my hips and did nothing for me. Do I really want to have to alter a $5000 coat? I cannot figure out why the cord is so low, I'm not that short!



Fair point, your mink is gorgeous


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> Thank you VigeeLeBrun, they are Prada )
> Here they are



*ari*, thanks so much for the ID on your boots, they are truly gorgeous!


----------



## Prada_Princess

BBC said:


> Yes, the fur lies flat - Here's a picture of me wearing it. It's a thin leather cord that comes out the front, so it doesn't add any bulk at all, and the pieces that clamp and hold it are inside - you can feel them through the fur right inside the holes where the cord comes out. You can tie the cord in a bow, but I don't, the cord is barely noticeable even hanging down.
> 
> Are you in the US? If so, I definitely recommend where I had it done.
> 
> View attachment 3245623



It's very well fitted and a great technique to have used.

@verberalla


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> It's very well fitted and a great technique to have used.
> 
> @verberalla



That looks exceptionally expensive! Lovely.

Victoria BH from Made in Chelsea.


----------



## periogirl28

Just sharing for all to admire. Sable and Lynx on display at Dennis Basso Harrods.


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Finally my sable is ready, just on time - very cold weather is coming))



Good job it's beautiful! 



BBC said:


> Yes, the fur lies flat - Here's a picture of me wearing it. It's a thin leather cord that comes out the front, so it doesn't add any bulk at all, and the pieces that clamp and hold it are inside - you can feel them through the fur right inside the holes where the cord comes out. You can tie the cord in a bow, but I don't, the cord is barely noticeable even hanging down.
> 
> Are you in the US? If so, I definitely recommend where I had it done.
> 
> View attachment 3245623



That looks fabulous!



periogirl28 said:


> Just sharing for all to admire. Sable and Lynx on display at Dennis Basso Harrods.
> 
> View attachment 3255138



Love that sable

My DBF did a spot of DIY on a chest of draws and now I have a blaze of white gloss paint down my Hockley sable scarf - how the 2 met I still have no idea 

I told him to only paint outside!


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Good job it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that sable
> 
> 
> 
> My DBF did a spot of DIY on a chest of draws and now I have a blaze of white gloss paint down my Hockley sable scarf - how the 2 met I still have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> I told him to only paint outside!




Oh no! Can you get it off you think?


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Oh no! Can you get it off you think?



 Thank you for asking 

I got quite a bit off just by brushing gently this morning, but then I had to run to work. 

I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## purplepoodles

papertiger said:


> Good job it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that sable
> 
> 
> 
> My DBF did a spot of DIY on a chest of draws and now I have a blaze of white gloss paint down my Hockley sable scarf - how the 2 met I still have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> I told him to only paint outside!




Oh dear! Call your furrier and check before doing anything drastic. Sorry I don't have any better advice.


----------



## Jujuma

hopingoneday said:


> Blaustein Furriers in Millburn NJ is a family-owned furrier that works with the same suppliers and one of the same makers as J. Mendel. I do not have any connection to them but have purchased furs there and they are very well known and trusted for several generations; prices can be negotiated and in any case their prices are half or less than half what you'd pay at Basso, Mendel, etc.  They will make any design. If I get a chance I will post a short sable coat I recently bought there although it is not Russian, it's Canadian (my choice; they have both and they do have Barguzin).  Owner is named Lloyd.
> Hope this is helpful




I just saw this...I "inherited" a mink from a friend of my mom who was moving to a warmer climate. My first thought was to have it made to fit. I'm very lucky as Blaustein is one town over from me and they are fabulous. After many conversations and much thought I decided to go with a new mink jacket, that was made to fit me perfectly and couldn't be happier. I store furs there, get repairs done, cleaning, etc and can't recommend them enough. Most importantly they are so nice and have a great eye. They will show you something that looks great on you that you might not have even considered. There are pics of my mink in the mink section.


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Just sharing for all to admire. Sable and Lynx on display at Dennis Basso Harrods.
> 
> View attachment 3255138



Wow!







Jujuma said:


> I just saw this...I "inherited" a mink from a friend of my mom who was moving to a warmer climate. My first thought was to have it made to fit. I'm very lucky as Blaustein is one town over from me and they are fabulous. After many conversations and much thought I decided to go with a new mink jacket, that was made to fit me perfectly and couldn't be happier. I store furs there, get repairs done, cleaning, etc and can't recommend them enough. Most importantly they are so nice and have a great eye. They will show you something that looks great on you that you might not have even considered. There are pics of my mink in the mink section.



Congratulations, a happy story!


----------



## papertiger

purplepoodles said:


> Oh dear! Call your furrier and check before doing anything drastic. Sorry I don't have any better advice.



Good point! I may take it Hockley and see what my SA suggests (hope she still works there - someone who actually knows about fur)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Just sharing for all to admire. Sable and Lynx on display at Dennis Basso Harrods.
> 
> View attachment 3255138



WOWZA, I would take any of them or all three! Thanks, *periogirl*.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> WOWZA, I would take any of them or all three! Thanks, *periogirl*.




That looks to me like a very good quality Baguzin sable in the middle. [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> That looks to me like a very good quality Baguzin sable in the middle. [emoji7]



Okay, twist my arm and I will take that one.


----------



## hopingoneday

Jujuma said:


> I just saw this...I "inherited" a mink from a friend of my mom who was moving to a warmer climate. My first thought was to have it made to fit. I'm very lucky as Blaustein is one town over from me and they are fabulous. After many conversations and much thought I decided to go with a new mink jacket, that was made to fit me perfectly and couldn't be happier. I store furs there, get repairs done, cleaning, etc and can't recommend them enough. Most importantly they are so nice and have a great eye. They will show you something that looks great on you that you might not have even considered. There are pics of my mink in the mink section.




So glad you have had good experiences there too!  I'm always nervous when I make a recommendation. And hi "neighbor"! I'll look for pics of your jacket


----------



## Kat.Lee

Russian sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## purplepoodles

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257082
> View attachment 3257083




Just keeps getting better! Huge fan of your style Kat.Lee


----------



## Kat.Lee

purplepoodles said:


> Just keeps getting better! Huge fan of your style Kat.Lee




Thank you so much for your kind words purplepoodles.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257082
> View attachment 3257083



This is just incredible. I commented in the Fur and Hermes thread too.  Your sable is simply perfect.  A real example of how to wear a fur.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Prada_Princess said:


> This is just incredible. I commented in the Fur and Hermes thread too.  Your sable is simply perfect.  A real example of how to wear a fur.




Thank you so much again. You are too kind.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257082
> View attachment 3257083



*Kat*, you look stunning! Thanks for sharing these pics, need the inspiration on this cold winter day.


----------



## Perfect Day

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257082
> View attachment 3257083



Kat ...... the nicest outfit I have seen in a long time


----------



## bifurlover

For the love of Joan Collins in sable...wow


----------



## Christofle

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257082
> View attachment 3257083



Impeccable style and colour coordination...and that sable is fabulous!. :salute:


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kat*, you look stunning! Thanks for sharing these pics, need the inspiration on this cold winter day.



Thank you VigeeLeBrun. You have an amazing style. 



Perfect Day said:


> Kat ...... the nicest outfit I have seen in a long time



Thank you so much for such a kind compliment. 



Christofle said:


> Impeccable style and colour coordination...and that sable is fabulous!. :salute:



Thank you so much Christofle.


----------



## Flip88

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257082
> View attachment 3257083



As I have just said in 'Hermes and Fur' - what a beautiful coat.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Flip88 said:


> As I have just said in 'Hermes and Fur' - what a beautiful coat.




Thank you so much Flip88.


----------



## Flip88

How elegant is this! 

@innavoronkova


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> How elegant is this!
> 
> @innavoronkova



*Flip*, a gorgeous pic and that outfit with a sable fur is perfection!

Thanks for the eye-candy!!


----------



## papertiger

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257082
> View attachment 3257083



Your whole outfit is spot-on



bifurlover said:


> For the love of Joan Collins in sable...wow



Forever fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> How elegant is this!
> 
> @innavoronkova



I'd prefer the outfit without the bling necklace, but nice colours


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I'd prefer the outfit without the bling necklace, but nice colours



Oh really, I must confess I really like it.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> How elegant is this!
> 
> @innavoronkova



Love it!


----------



## Perfect Day

@annetch from IG


----------



## Flip88

@dimavika


----------



## Perfect Day

Caroline Stanbury in Sable.

Her IG.

The bag is @tessvanghert and alligator.


----------



## ari

Flip88 said:


> How elegant is this!
> 
> @innavoronkova



totally fab!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Issmom said:


> No....not a bird and not 'inexpensive'....
> 
> This is a personal pet peeve of mine.  Why do they charge $3.3k for a Fendi Spy (perhaps my least favorite bag anyway) but they only put the detail on ONE SIDE!?  I have no problem with pockets on one side of a bag or different details on different sides of the bag, but if you are going to spend this kind of dough on an embroidered bag, don't you think you deserve TWO WHOLE SIDES?!
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Heather



Beautiful


----------



## Kat.Lee

papertiger said:


> Your whole outfit is spot-on



Thank you papertiger.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Russian sable


----------



## Flip88

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275254
> View attachment 3275255



Stunning. The sable looks so soft and the whole outfit is just beautiful.


----------



## Flip88

Elizabeth Hurley in Sable, her IG


----------



## Kat.Lee

Flip88 said:


> Stunning. The sable looks so soft and the whole outfit is just beautiful.



Thank you so much Flip88.  



Flip88 said:


> Elizabeth Hurley in Sable, her IG



So beautiful. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## AnaTeresa

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275254
> View attachment 3275255



The colors of the sable and the leather complement each other so well. Beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

AnaTeresa said:


> The colors of the sable and the leather complement each other so well. Beautiful!




Thank you AnaTeresa.


----------



## slang

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275254
> View attachment 3275255



Wow, stunning! The whole outfit is perfection!


----------



## Kat.Lee

slang said:


> Wow, stunning! The whole outfit is perfection!




Thank you slang.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Elizabeth Hurley in Sable, her IG



So pretty, Shame we cannot see a photo of the coat in full. Looks very nice sable.







Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275254
> View attachment 3275255



Honestly, this is exactly the look I would go for - if I had the funds! it oozes quality and is worn with elegance. Not 'in your face' buy it stands out for what it is - beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Prada_Princess said:


> Honestly, this is exactly the look I would go for - if I had the funds! it oozes quality and is worn with elegance. Not 'in your face' buy it stands out for what it is - beautiful.



Thank you for the nice comments *Prada_Princess*.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Same sable


----------



## Flip88

Kat.Lee said:


> Same sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278522
> View attachment 3278523



Keep them coming!! I love your coat - fur envy x


----------



## Kat.Lee

Flip88 said:


> Keep them coming!! I love your coat - fur envy x




Thank you Flip88. [emoji4]


----------



## Perfect Day

Kat.Lee said:


> Same sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278522
> View attachment 3278523



Oh yes, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Same sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278522
> View attachment 3278523




Looks so soft and dreamy [emoji173]&#65039; Love your unicorn too [emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Looks so soft and dreamy [emoji173]&#65039; Love your unicorn too [emoji7]




Thank you so much Serva1.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Oh yes, absolutely beautiful.


What a lovely sable vest, an alternative for those of us that cannot afford a full coat.

I saw this old photo on Instagram recently, the model is Claudia Schiffer and I suspect this was taken early nineties.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Anna Sedokova in Sable by Irenvartik


----------



## Perfect Day

Marjorie Harvey in what looks like an exceptionally expensive sable.


----------



## papertiger

Kat.Lee said:


> Russian sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275254
> View attachment 3275255





Kat.Lee said:


> Same sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278522
> View attachment 3278523



 forver fabulous *KL*



Flip88 said:


> Elizabeth Hurley in Sable, her IG



Lovely sable!


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3281708
> 
> 
> Anna Sedokova in Sable by Irenvartik



I need this coat!


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> I need this coat!


Me too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

While I was trying on all sorts of furs, this was one gorgeous sable gilet.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Same sable in action


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> While I was trying on all sorts of furs, this was one gorgeous sable gilet.


It fits perfectly,  I hope it didn't get away from you! 


Kat.Lee said:


> Same sable in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284310
> View attachment 3284311
> View attachment 3284313


Just perfect. I love seeing these photos.  What's woth the magazine cover? Not that it surprises me that such a Sable would end up there!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Perfect Day said:


> Just perfect. I love seeing these photos.  What's woth the magazine cover? Not that it surprises me that such a Sable would end up there!



Thank you Perfect Day. That is just a special feature from an app that I was playing around with. [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Same sable in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284310
> View attachment 3284311
> View attachment 3284313




Very luxurious Kat and you are definitely a Cosme girl [emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> While I was trying on all sorts of furs, this was one gorgeous sable gilet.



Wowee look at the sheen on that. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Wowee look at the sheen on that. Thank you for sharing!



Oh yeah, the SA said it was white tip sable apparently the most valuable sable. The Russians only want them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> It fits perfectly,  I hope it didn't get away from you!



Sadly I didn't take it home. I am really not a gilet girl ...


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh yeah, the SA said it was white tip sable apparently the most valuable sable. The Russians only want them.



Baguzin I think!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Baguzin I think!



I see! I can't learn fast enough...


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I see! I can't learn fast enough...



I went through the same learning curve as you are now and it was so helpful of members here to give advice and tips so I could get the best item for me. That's gilet looks good. Dark, dark colour and silvery tips (sounds like Chinese tea right!) I am still learning and enjoying the posts!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> I went through the same learning curve as you are now and it was so helpful of members here to give advice and tips so I could get the best item for me. That's gilet looks good. Dark, dark colour and silvery tips (sounds like Chinese tea right!) I am still learning and enjoying the posts!



:kiss::kiss: It is indeed a wealth of knowledge on this forum!


----------



## Flip88

xiangxiang0731 said:


> While I was trying on all sorts of furs, this was one gorgeous sable gilet.


It suits you.


Kat.Lee said:


> Same sable in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284310
> View attachment 3284311
> View attachment 3284313


Love the App but most of all, like everyone else, I love the sable!! You must feel on top of the world wearing it.


----------



## purplepoodles

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh yeah, the SA said it was white tip sable apparently the most valuable sable. The Russians only want them.




Georgeous! Kind of multidimensional. White tips should mean natural colour and the very best quality.


----------



## chicinthecity777

purplepoodles said:


> Georgeous! Kind of multidimensional. White tips should mean natural colour and the very best quality.



Yes she said it's all natural colour. It's truly stunning. Maybe next ...


----------



## slang

Kat.Lee said:


> Same sable in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284310
> View attachment 3284311
> View attachment 3284313



Great pics! You should be on a magazine cover with that GORGEOUS coat & bag!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiangxiang0731 said:


> While I was trying on all sorts of furs, this was one gorgeous sable gilet.


Beautiful - you need this!


Kat.Lee said:


> Same sable in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284310
> View attachment 3284311
> View attachment 3284313


Truly stunning


----------



## Perfect Day

Simonettaravizza at Milan


----------



## periogirl28

Sneaking this in. Been very naughty last week, got this at Hockley and the price was amazing! I am told it is Baguzin.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Sneaking this in. Been very naughty last week, got this at Hockley and the price was amazing! I am told it is Baguzin.
> 
> View attachment 3288254


Fabulous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Sneaking this in. Been very naughty last week, got this at Hockley and the price was amazing! I am told it is Baguzin.
> 
> View attachment 3288254



Gorgeous! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> Fabulous!




[emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Gorgeous! LOVE LOVE LOVE!




Thank you dear! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Very luxurious Kat and you are definitely a Cosme girl [emoji1]







Flip88 said:


> Love the App but most of all, like everyone else, I love the sable!! You must feel on top of the world wearing it.







slang said:


> Great pics! You should be on a magazine cover with that GORGEOUS coat & bag!!!







Prada_Princess said:


> Truly stunning




Thank you *Serva1, Flip88, slang, Prada_Princess*


----------



## purplepoodles

periogirl28 said:


> Sneaking this in. Been very naughty last week, got this at Hockley and the price was amazing! I am told it is Baguzin.
> 
> View attachment 3288254




Such a plush & rich fur!


----------



## periogirl28

purplepoodles said:


> Such a plush & rich fur!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Sneaking this in. Been very naughty last week, got this at Hockley and the price was amazing! I am told it is Baguzin.
> 
> View attachment 3288254


Serious I am in LOVE with that sable.


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> Serious I am in LOVE with that sable.



Thank you, everyone here is just so kind and encouraging!


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Sneaking this in. Been very naughty last week, got this at Hockley and the price was amazing! I am told it is Baguzin.
> 
> View attachment 3288254


Simply put - Wow!!!! I went to Hockley on Conduit St maybe 3 months ago and tried on a couple of furs. I saw some Sables which were just amazing but too expensive for little old me. 

Your fur is beautiful Periodgirl28


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiangxiang0731 said:


> While I was trying on all sorts of furs, this was one gorgeous sable gilet.


Again, just 'wow' - a real head turner!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> Simply put - Wow!!!! I went to Hockley on Conduit St maybe 3 months ago and tried on a couple of furs. I saw some Sables which were just amazing but too expensive for little old me.
> 
> Your fur is beautiful Periodgirl28



Thank you so much Prada Princess! Never really considered their Sables but the sale price was quite shocking and this just fitted me off the rack!


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Simply put - Wow!!!! I went to Hockley on Conduit St maybe 3 months ago and tried on a couple of furs. I saw some Sables which were just amazing but too expensive for little old me.
> 
> Your fur is beautiful Periodgirl28


Did you get your mink you mentioned PP?

Meanwhile back in the world of Instagram . . .


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Did you get your mink you mentioned PP?
> 
> Meanwhile back in the world of Instagram . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290457


Not yet! I am hopeful but realistic. On the one hand it's expensive but in the other I want it and life is short (boy have I learn that lesson recently - long story and all that).


----------



## Perfect Day

I don't think I have seen black sable before - perhaps it's dyed. 

Black sable (!) - from MLFURS.com


----------



## bifurlover

More of the Queen of Furs...some great bags and boots in here too


----------



## Perfect Day

Lucie de la Falasse attending Christian Dior wearing sable.  

Credit to Getty Images


----------



## purplepoodles

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3296102
> View attachment 3296103
> View attachment 3296104
> 
> 
> Lucie de la Falasse attending Christian Dior wearing sable.
> 
> Credit to Getty Images




Such a stylish lady, love her sable, so lush!

We were in Paris the during a major cold period with a lot of snow (I have snowy pix of Notre Dame). The Parisian ladies were wearing absolutely the most beautiful furs I've ever seen. Probably a good place, but a bit expensive, to find a really top quality fur coat. 

I'd never noticed furs in the city before and we were routinely going to Paris every winter then. It was a huge eye opener. I couldn't identify many of the furs but they were beautiful pelts. Some coats were clearly new but a lot were older styles well looked after.


----------



## Perfect Day

purplepoodles said:


> Such a stylish lady, love her sable, so lush!
> 
> We were in Paris the during a major cold period with a lot of snow (I have snowy pix of Notre Dame). The Parisian ladies were wearing absolutely the most beautiful furs I've ever seen. Probably a good place, but a bit expensive, to find a really top quality fur coat.
> 
> I'd never noticed furs in the city before and we were routinely going to Paris every winter then. It was a huge eye opener. I couldn't identify many of the furs but they were beautiful pelts. Some coats were clearly new but a lot were older styles well looked after.


Paris in the snow - that does sound romantic. I must do that some day.


----------



## periogirl28

bifurlover said:


> More of the Queen of Furs...some great bags and boots in here too



Wow lots of eye candy!


----------



## periogirl28

purplepoodles said:


> Such a stylish lady, love her sable, so lush!
> 
> We were in Paris the during a major cold period with a lot of snow (I have snowy pix of Notre Dame). The Parisian ladies were wearing absolutely the most beautiful furs I've ever seen. Probably a good place, but a bit expensive, to find a really top quality fur coat.
> 
> I'd never noticed furs in the city before and we were routinely going to Paris every winter then. It was a huge eye opener. I couldn't identify many of the furs but they were beautiful pelts. Some coats were clearly new but a lot were older styles well looked after.



Sounds lovely! 
On my recent trip to the South of France I was also treated to lots of eye candy. Mostly longer, lush minks in the golden brown or chocolate tones on ladies of a certain age. I was getting some looks on the streets and was asked in the Hermes store in Cannes what fur my coat was. Maybe the SA thought it was a fake!


----------



## purplepoodles

periogirl28 said:


> Sounds lovely!
> 
> On my recent trip to the South of France I was also treated to lots of eye candy. Mostly longer, lush minks in the golden brown or chocolate tones on ladies of a certain age. I was getting some looks on the streets and was asked in the Hermes store in Cannes what fur my coat was. Maybe the SA thought it was a fake!




So funny! The SA must not see a lot fur. Love SoF, it's been to long now

Loving sable more and more. We took an exploratory trip into the city to a new to us fur store, a concession inside Holts, part of the Selfridges chain. I've been in their Montreal store but not the fur dept in Toronto. 

There was quite a lot of sable but it was well picked over at the end of the season. The store buys from the major designer collections, whichever designer collection is showing styles that season which would suit their customers. Also the owners,  two brothers from a Montreal fur family (a good thing) have a fur manufacturing company in the US where they make to order. It was very interesting and the SA took endless time giving us so much information I can only remember part. 

 My fave piece was a reversible car coat with an olive toned silk padded reverse but much too large, really there was nothing my size in the shop. The Russian sable was horizontal and beyond beautiful. The SA went to great lengths to tell me I shouldn't sit on the fur when you use the carseat heater as the fur can dry out and become brittle. Price was CDN$40K with 40% off.

There was only one Canadian sable among the Russian, didn't see any Barzon. Sadly the Canadian sable was very thin and flimsy and couldn't start to compare with the Russian but so so loved the beautiful marmalade shade. 

The store also carried furs from the factory that makes the Fendi fur coats under their own brand name, that detail eludes me but I'll be back. 

Got on the invitation list for the trunk shows should be interesting.


----------



## periogirl28

purplepoodles said:


> So funny! The SA must not see a lot fur. Love SoF, it's been to long now
> 
> Loving sable more and more. We took an exploratory trip into the city to a new to us fur store, a concession inside Holts, part of the Selfridges chain. I've been in their Montreal store but not the fur dept in Toronto.
> 
> There was quite a lot of sable but it was well picked over at the end of the season. The store buys from the major designer collections, whichever designer collection is showing styles that season which would suit their customers. Also the owners,  two brothers from a Montreal fur family (a good thing) have a fur manufacturing company in the US where they make to order. It was very interesting and the SA took endless time giving us so much information I can only remember part.
> 
> My fave piece was a reversible car coat with an olive toned silk padded reverse but much too large, really there was nothing my size in the shop. The Russian sable was horizontal and beyond beautiful. The SA went to great lengths to tell me I shouldn't sit on the fur when you use the carseat heater as the fur can dry out and become brittle. Price was CDN$40K with 40% off.
> 
> There was only one Canadian sable among the Russian, didn't see any Barzon. Sadly the Canadian sable was very thin and flimsy and couldn't start to compare with the Russian but so so loved the beautiful marmalade shade.
> 
> The store also carried furs from the factory that makes the Fendi fur coats under their own brand name, that detail eludes me but I'll be back.
> 
> Got on the invitation list for the trunk shows should be interesting.




Super cool, wish I was there! Maybe Bleu Iris mink is less common a colour around the SoF!


----------



## Perfect Day

purplepoodles said:


> So funny! The SA must not see a lot fur. Love SoF, it's been to long now
> 
> Loving sable more and more. We took an exploratory trip into the city to a new to us fur store, a concession inside Holts, part of the Selfridges chain. I've been in their Montreal store but not the fur dept in Toronto.
> 
> There was quite a lot of sable but it was well picked over at the end of the season. The store buys from the major designer collections, whichever designer collection is showing styles that season which would suit their customers. Also the owners,  two brothers from a Montreal fur family (a good thing) have a fur manufacturing company in the US where they make to order. It was very interesting and the SA took endless time giving us so much information I can only remember part.
> 
> My fave piece was a reversible car coat with an olive toned silk padded reverse but much too large, really there was nothing my size in the shop. The Russian sable was horizontal and beyond beautiful. The SA went to great lengths to tell me I shouldn't sit on the fur when you use the carseat heater as the fur can dry out and become brittle. Price was CDN$40K with 40% off.
> 
> There was only one Canadian sable among the Russian, didn't see any Barzon. Sadly the Canadian sable was very thin and flimsy and couldn't start to compare with the Russian but so so loved the beautiful marmalade shade.
> 
> The store also carried furs from the factory that makes the Fendi fur coats under their own brand name, that detail eludes me but I'll be back.
> 
> Got on the invitation list for the trunk shows should be interesting.


I have never thought of that - heated car seats. Sounds amazing by the way!


----------



## purplepoodles

periogirl28 said:


> Super cool, wish I was there! Maybe Bleu Iris mink is less common a colour around the SoF!




Could well be, Bleu Iris it is absolutely stunning and very special.


----------



## periogirl28

purplepoodles said:


> Could well be, Bleu Iris it is absolutely stunning and very special.





You're just trying to make me feel better!


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> I have never thought of that - heated car seats. Sounds amazing by the way!



Yes good tip, I must remember to take off furs in the car.


----------



## Perfect Day

Not the most flattering coat I have seen Kris in, but maybe it's due to the camera angle.

Sable in Italy.

Dailymail


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3298273
> 
> 
> Not the most flattering coat I have seen Kris in, but maybe it's due to the camera angle.
> 
> Sable in Italy.
> 
> Dailymail



I think it's needs to be taken in. Sleeves are so long? Do they not have time to be fitted properly for their clothes?


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> I think it's needs to be taken in. Sleeves are so long? Do they not have time to be fitted properly for their clothes?


You would think that they would I agree especially when spending a lot of money on a Sable.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> You would think that they would I agree especially when spending a lot of money on a Sable.



It's my personal opinion but with the constant need to keep up appearances on the front row, IG and whatever, these furs/ clothes/ bag and shoes are only required ASAP for the moment and not bought to be kept, reworn or cherished. There are comments that their designers items are resold so maybe the fit isn't as crucial for her. Back to topic before I get told off!


----------



## purplepoodles

periogirl28 said:


> Yes good tip, I must remember to take off furs in the car.




Years ago when our office had a particularly good year, a most of the ladies bought furs. One of the guys a retired ballet dancer, who also got a truly magnificent fur, gave us a how to sit wearing a fur tutorial. 

It's the sliding action against the car seat that does the most damage.

We lined up with office seats beside us and learned to sit down gracefully while lifting the back of the fur to one side. 

Grasp the fur on the side seam at hip level. Lift it up and out away from you. Then sit down. Most of the fur will be beside you, if you are sitting on a little bit that's ok. 

It takes practice but worth learning. 

He was a rigorous coach and we got as little perspective into the training that went towards making a professional ballet dancer.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> It's my personal opinion but with the constant need to keep up appearances on the front row, IG and whatever, these furs/ clothes/ bag and shoes are only required ASAP for the moment and not bought to be kept, reworn or cherished. There are comments that their designers items are resold so maybe the fit isn't as crucial for her. Back to topic before I get told off!


 Both of you make excellent points. 


purplepoodles said:


> Years ago when our office had a particularly good year, a most of the ladies bought furs. One of the guys a retired ballet dancer, who also got a truly magnificent fur, gave us a how to sit wearing a fur tutorial.
> 
> It's the sliding action against the car seat that does the most damage.
> 
> We lined up with office seats beside us and learned to sit down gracefully while lifting the back of the fur to one side.
> 
> Grasp the fur on the side seam at hip level. Lift it up and out away from you. Then sit down. Most of the fur will be beside you, if you are sitting on a little bit that's ok.
> 
> It takes practice but worth learning.
> 
> He was a rigorous coach and we got as little perspective into the training that went towards making a professional ballet dancer.


----------



## periogirl28

purplepoodles said:


> Years ago when our office had a particularly good year, a most of the ladies bought furs. One of the guys a retired ballet dancer, who also got a truly magnificent fur, gave us a how to sit wearing a fur tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the sliding action against the car seat that does the most damage.
> 
> 
> 
> We lined up with office seats beside us and learned to sit down gracefully while lifting the back of the fur to one side.
> 
> 
> 
> Grasp the fur on the side seam at hip level. Lift it up and out away from you. Then sit down. Most of the fur will be beside you, if you are sitting on a little bit that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes practice but worth learning.
> 
> 
> 
> He was a rigorous coach and we got as little perspective into the training that went towards making a professional ballet dancer.





I am going to practise this!


----------



## papertiger

purplepoodles said:


> So funny! The SA must not see a lot fur. Love SoF, it's been to long now
> 
> Loving sable more and more. We took an exploratory trip into the city to a new to us fur store, a concession inside Holts, part of the Selfridges chain. I've been in their Montreal store but not the fur dept in Toronto.
> 
> There was quite a lot of sable but it was well picked over at the end of the season. The store buys from the major designer collections, whichever designer collection is showing styles that season which would suit their customers. Also the owners,  two brothers from a Montreal fur family (a good thing) have a fur manufacturing company in the US where they make to order. It was very interesting and the SA took endless time giving us so much information I can only remember part.
> 
> My fave piece was a reversible car coat with an olive toned silk padded reverse but much too large, really there was nothing my size in the shop. *The Russian sable was horizontal and beyond beautiful. *The SA went to great lengths to tell me I shouldn't sit on the fur when you use the carseat heater as the fur can dry out and become brittle. *Price was CDN$40K with 40% off.
> *
> There was only one Canadian sable among the Russian, didn't see any Barzon. Sadly the Canadian sable was very thin and flimsy and couldn't start to compare with the Russian but so so loved the beautiful marmalade shade.
> 
> The store also carried furs from the factory that makes the Fendi fur coats under their own brand name, that detail eludes me but I'll be back.
> 
> Got on the invitation list for the trunk shows should be interesting.



That's actually not bad! I've seen pre-loved more expensive 



periogirl28 said:


> Super cool, wish I was there! Maybe Bleu Iris mink is less common a colour around the SoF![/QUOTE
> 
> It probably is, but there are plenty pf tourists wearing all kinds of fur of many colours
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect Day said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298273
> 
> 
> Not the most flattering coat I have seen Kris in, but maybe it's due to the camera angle.
> 
> Sable in Italy.
> 
> Dailymail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's needs to be taken in. Sleeves are so long? Do they not have time to be fitted properly for their clothes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ITA
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my personal opinion but with the constant need to keep up appearances on the front row, IG and whatever, these furs/ clothes/ bag and shoes are only required ASAP for the moment and not bought to be kept, reworn or cherished. There are comments that their designers items are resold so maybe the fit isn't as crucial for her. Back to topic before I get told off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Jerry hall once said that it was ironic, the minute she could afford all the clothes she always lusted after designers gave them to her for free.
> 
> Now some designers give (lesser known labels actually pay celebs to wear their stuff for events) but many more only lend samples and if you're not that tall or sample size forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> purplepoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago when our office had a particularly good year, a most of the ladies bought furs. One of the guys a retired ballet dancer, who also got a truly magnificent fur, gave us a how to sit wearing a fur tutorial.
> 
> It's the sliding action against the car seat that does the most damage.
> 
> We lined up with office seats beside us and learned to sit down gracefully while lifting the back of the fur to one side.
> 
> Grasp the fur on the side seam at hip level. Lift it up and out away from you. Then sit down. Most of the fur will be beside you, if you are sitting on a little bit that's ok.
> 
> It takes practice but worth learning.
> 
> He was a rigorous coach and we got as little perspective into the training that went towards making a professional ballet dancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fantastic advice.
> 
> I actually see men flick-up their Crombie coats before sitting on the Tube (London Underground) so they don't crease or ruin the pile.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kat.Lee said:


> Sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302213


Striking &#128153;


----------



## Perfect Day

Kat.Lee said:


> Sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302213


The best. Seriously. In so many ways this is just perfect.


----------



## purplepoodles

Kat.Lee said:


> Sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302213




Love everything about this Kat.Lee! H dies colour so well! Does your coat have a good or a big collar?


----------



## purplepoodles

So I had a few minutes to spare so ran by HR fur Dept. They had just go some new season stock. The NEWLY arrived items are also 40% off. 

Really didn't have much time but slipped on a Caroline Herrera sable short coat with a hood. Loved the fur not so much the size it was way too big. The SA offered to have it altered  but I'm not willing to go there for a major ticket item. It would have to be a very minor alteration and not a recut. 

Basically I'm saying just because the sales are over and new stock arriving doesn't mean that the price is firm, especially if you come to Canada and check out the furs this summer.


----------



## Flip88

Kat.Lee said:


> Sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302213


How beautiful.  You belong on a catwalk!


purplepoodles said:


> So I had a few minutes to spare so ran by HR fur Dept. They had just go some new season stock. The NEWLY arrived items are also 40% off.
> 
> Really didn't have much time but slipped on a Caroline Herrera sable short coat with a hood. Loved the fur not so much the size it was way too big. The SA offered to have it altered  but I'm not willing to go there for a major ticket item. It would have to be a very minor alteration and not a recut.
> 
> Basically I'm saying just because the sales are over and new stock arriving doesn't mean that the price is firm, especially if you come to Canada and check out the furs this summer.


How interesting, I wonder why they would discount so heavily on new stock.


----------



## purplepoodles

Flip88 said:


> How beautiful.  You belong on a catwalk!
> 
> How interesting, I wonder why they would discount so heavily on new stock.




No idea so thought it was worth mentioning. Makes you very wary about retail pricing. I'll see what happens with the prices when I go to the trunk shows. Seems there are several throughout the summer and they expect to sell all through the year to international visitors.


----------



## Flip88

purplepoodles said:


> No idea so thought it was worth mentioning. Makes you very wary about retail pricing. I'll see what happens with the prices when I go to the trunk shows. Seems there are several throughout the summer and they expect to sell all through the year to international visitors.


Hmm interesting, keep us posted.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> How beautiful.  You belong on a catwalk!
> 
> How interesting, I wonder why they would discount so heavily on new stock.





purplepoodles said:


> No idea so thought it was worth mentioning. Makes you very wary about retail pricing. I'll see what happens with the prices when I go to the trunk shows. Seems there are several throughout the summer and they expect to sell all through the year to international visitors.



It's either a planned promotion of a one-off opportunity where they've bought at discount or an off-season sale . Who knows how or where the 'new stock' has come from. There are auctions in Italy where dept stores can buy over-supply samples etc - people all know all about this .  

It could also be a means of the fur dept getting a much needed boost after being told to up their bottom line. It's like ice-cream sellers in the Winter; the ice-cream is freshly made and pretty berry colours/flavours for Autumn/Winter and you can buy ice-creams and they'll taste as delicious but still it's off-season and the sales figures suffer.


----------



## papertiger

Kat.Lee said:


> Sable in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302213


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elizabeth Hurley in a beautiful sable.

Credit Dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3327089
> View attachment 3327090
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Hurley in a beautiful sable.
> 
> Credit Dailymail



Love the sable, but not feeling the leggings vibe with this outfit. 

Thanks for the pic, *PP*!


----------



## Prada_Princess

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the sable, but not feeling the leggings vibe with this outfit.
> 
> Thanks for the pic, *PP*! [emoji813]


Yes, rather an unusual pairing for such a fine sable!


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3327089
> View attachment 3327090
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Hurley in a beautiful sable.
> 
> Credit Dailymail


A beautiful coat.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3327089
> View attachment 3327090
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Hurley in a beautiful sable.
> 
> Credit Dailymail


Wow!!! She is timeless 


papertiger said:


> It's either a planned promotion of a one-off opportunity where they've bought at discount or an off-season sale . Who knows how or where the 'new stock' has come from. There are auctions in Italy where dept stores can buy over-supply samples etc - people all know all about this .
> 
> It could also be a means of the fur dept getting a much needed boost after being told to up their bottom line. It's like ice-cream sellers in the Winter; the ice-cream is freshly made and pretty berry colours/flavours for Autumn/Winter and you can buy ice-creams and they'll taste as delicious but still it's off-season and the sales figures suffer.


Thanks (as always) for such interesting and helpful advice.

Meanwhile . . . Caroline Stanbury donning sable pelts, credit her IG.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3327089
> View attachment 3327090
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Hurley in a beautiful sable.
> 
> Credit Dailymail





Perfect Day said:


> Wow!!! She is timeless
> 
> Thanks (as always) for such interesting and helpful advice.
> 
> Meanwhile . . . Caroline Stanbury donning sable pelts, credit her IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369240



My pleasure

Still prefer mine  and certainly* Kat*'s and *periogirl*'s knocks spots off these two


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> My pleasure
> 
> Still prefer mine [emoji14] and certainly* Kat*'s and *periogirl*'s knocks spots off these two


Yes, indeed I agree.


----------



## Perfect Day

A few I found from a furrier in Latvia,  Mele Boutique.


----------



## Flip88

I hate the fact that sable is so expensive - booo. Extremely naive of me I am sure but why can they not breed more?

Now for a little something from Instagram.  This girl is super stylish.

@evgenya.kim


----------



## Flip88

J Mendel at PFW.  I posted also in the 'Chinchilla in Action' thread. I am not a fan of the fur worn off the shoulder really but there is no denying the top quality fur he uses.

I found a cute lynx coat too which I might, with your permission, tag on.

Getty Images


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3402449
> View attachment 3402450
> View attachment 3402451
> View attachment 3402452
> View attachment 3402453
> 
> 
> J Mendel at PFW.  I posted also in the 'Chinchilla in Action' thread. I am not a fan of the fur worn off the shoulder really but there is no denying the top quality fur he uses.
> 
> *I found a cute lynx coat too which I might, with your permission, tag on.*
> 
> Getty Images



*Flip*, fur off the shoulder is definitely a difficult look to pull off but some of these coats are gorgeous! Thanks! 

Would love to see a pic of the lynx coat!


----------



## Flip88

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Flip*, fur off the shoulder is definitely a difficult look to pull off but some of these coats are gorgeous! Thanks! [emoji813]
> 
> Would love to see a pic of the lynx coat!


Oh yes indeed, don't get me wrong I would refuse one. In fact I'd absolutely love one. 

Lots of really nice furs so far displayed at recent shows. I always look forward to the Alexandre Vauthier shows myself.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Fur off the shoulder - perfect for Haute Couture on the runway but I too would prefer a 'proper coat' in real life.


----------



## Prada_Princess

A mix of sables. 

@vellvet_fur_ko


----------



## Baglover121

That j.mendel off the shoulder dress coat is so gorgeous!


----------



## Perfect Day

Baglover121 said:


> That j.mendel off the shoulder dress coat is so gorgeous!


Totally agree.




Meanwhile courtesy of By_Julia


----------



## Perfect Day

@liashafroysa 

I do love to see an ankle length fur coat.  That said, I wouldn't be as keen to see the price tag.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> I hate the fact that sable is so expensive - booo. Extremely naive of me I am sure but why can they not breed more?
> 
> Now for a little something from Instagram.  This girl is super stylish.
> 
> @evgenya.kim
> 
> View attachment 3399414



Sables can't be bred only hunted from very small areas the wild - hence the price tag


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> Sables can't be bred only hunted from very small areas the wild - hence the price tag


Thanks papertiger, I knew there was a reason and it's no surprise you would know the answer [emoji8]


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> Sables can't be bred only hunted from very small areas the wild - hence the price tag


.... and yet they put men on the moon. I also wish there was a way of making sable much more inexpensive but then as soon as it is widely available it becomes less desirable.  A paradox if I ever heard one. Still - I'd love a Sable coat.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> .... and yet they put men on the moon. I also wish there was a way of making sable much more inexpensive but then as soon as it is widely available it becomes less desirable.  A paradox if I ever heard one. Still - I'd love a Sable coat.



I know what you mean LOL. 

It wasn't long ago when mere mortals were not eve allowed to own/wear the fur and all sable was reserved only for Russian royalty. Even now the supply of sable is strictly controlled by the Russian government (another reason why it's expensive).


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> I know what you mean LOL.
> 
> It wasn't long ago when mere mortals were not eve allowed to own/wear the fur and all sable was reserved only for Russian royalty. Even now the supply of sable is strictly controlled by the Russian government (another reason why it's expensive).


Now that is an unnecessary government intervention!


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> Sables can't be bred only hunted from very small areas the wild - hence the price tag


How interesting.  I hadn't really thought about a government determining how much (for example) sable fur could be produced.


----------



## Mariabella

I recently visited the Saks philly fur salon and discovered they are having a huge sale. Up to 70% off. The sales women was really nice. PM me for SA details.


----------



## hermesBB

papertiger said:


> I know what you mean LOL.
> 
> It wasn't long ago when mere mortals were not eve allowed to own/wear the fur and all sable was reserved only for Russian royalty. Even now the supply of sable is strictly controlled by the Russian government (another reason why it's expensive).



And I thought it might be because the baby sables are hard to raise to adulthood....... How naive of me....


----------



## hermesBB

Perfect Day said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> View attachment 3409139
> 
> 
> Meanwhile courtesy of By_Julia



I like this one very much


----------



## Prada_Princess

@buzkova_86


----------



## Perfect Day

Mariabella said:


> I recently visited the Saks philly fur salon and discovered they are having a huge sale. Up to 70% off. The sales women was really nice. PM me for SA details.


That is a discount ! I wish I was nearby.


hermesBB said:


> And I thought it might be because the baby sables are hard to raise to adulthood....... How naive of me....


Yes, it's a shame #firstworldproblems as they say [emoji38]


Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3421681
> 
> 
> @buzkova_86


Love her account but I think it's cruel - these Russians swanning around with racks of furs, diamond and Hermes bags - when I would appreciate them so much more!! [emoji38]





@anutapet


----------



## Flip88

Hope her floor is clean!!! Sable on the floor - whatever next. There should be an emergency phone number to report such an act. Reminds me of Jamie Chua playing with her Himalayan B in the snow.

@lyudmila_bovkun


----------



## Flip88

This girl is either has a closet worth in excess of a million or she is a furrier modelling what she sells. If I understood Russian I might be able to help! There have been pics of her previously on here.

@a092aa - an odd username if I ever saw one. So a concoction of 'elevator selfies', mixed quality of photos but ultimately devine sables!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3429668
> View attachment 3429669
> View attachment 3429671
> View attachment 3429672
> View attachment 3429673
> View attachment 3429675
> 
> 
> This girl is either has a closet worth in excess of a million or she is a furrier modelling what she sells. If I understood Russian I might be able to help! There have been pics of her previously on here.
> 
> @a092aa - an odd username if I ever saw one. So a concoction of 'elevator selfies', mixed quality of photos but ultimately devine sables!!!


You are right !!!! I suspect a furrier or perhaps from a furrier family - or perhaps just rich beyond words.


----------



## Baglover121

Perfect Day said:


> You are right !!!! I suspect a furrier or perhaps from a furrier family - or perhaps just rich beyond words.



I have a friend who is Russian, and she told me once,that fur manufactured in Russia is not insanely expensive, you can get great quality coats at reasonable prices,


----------



## hermesBB

Baglover121 said:


> I have a friend who is Russian, and she told me once,that fur manufactured in Russia is not insanely expensive, you can get great quality coats at reasonable prices,



Wow, that's great for the locals!


----------



## Perfect Day

Baglover121 said:


> I have a friend who is Russian, and she told me once,that fur manufactured in Russia is not insanely expensive, you can get great quality coats at reasonable prices,


Perhaps it's all to do with import duty (?). I don't imagine shipping costs to be very large. I need to move to Russia ! 

I do believe that the perceived cost of a fur coat is really hugh so some designers mark up accordingly.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> Perhaps it's all to do with import duty (?). I don't imagine shipping costs to be very large. *I need to move to Russia ! *
> 
> I do believe that the perceived cost of a fur coat is really hugh so some designers mark up accordingly.



*Perfect Day*, this says it all, if not a full-on move to Russia, a well-connected ~ in the fur industry ~ Russian boyfriend will do.


----------



## Prada_Princess

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Perfect Day*, this says it all, if not a full-on move to Russia, a well-connected ~ in the fur industry ~ Russian boyfriend will do.


Ha ha! Any (Russian) friend of yours is a friend of mine. Now, ahem, about the sable . . . 

To be fair the winters they get there are horrendously cold. I think many see fur as an essential.


----------



## Baglover121

Perfect Day said:


> Perhaps it's all to do with import duty (?). I don't imagine shipping costs to be very large. I need to move to Russia !
> 
> I do believe that the perceived cost of a fur coat is really hugh so some designers mark up accordingly.


think it's a matter of demand and supply rather than export duties,plus there are varying degrees  of quality , major houses  like fendi for example only uses the finest, and the fact that  they  Employ highly experienced tailors to produce their furs,  add to the price tag,Karl lagerfeld , in an interview said that they cannot produce more than 3 coats a year because of fur shortage, 



Prada_Princess said:


> Ha ha! Any (Russian) friend of yours is a friend of mine. Now, ahem, about the sable . . .
> 
> To be fair the winters they get there are horrendously cold. I think many see fur as an essential.


She showed me some pics and although they do look very nice, it's a bit risky to buy without trying,
Sable is very important for Russians, buying a sable coat is like an investment,


----------



## Prada_Princess

Baglover121 said:


> think it's a matter of demand and supply rather than export duties,plus there are varying degrees  of quality , major houses  like fendi for example only uses the finest, and the fact that  they  Employ highly experienced tailors to produce their furs,  add to the price tag,Karl lagerfeld , in an interview said that they cannot produce more than 3 coats a year because of fur shortage,
> 
> 
> She showed me some pics and although they do look very nice, it's a bit risky to buy without trying,
> Sable is very important for Russians, buying a sable coat is like an investment,


3 per year ? How interesting. I suppose given that statistic then yes - millions of super rich chasing a few coats. It makes sense I guess.


----------



## Baglover121

I hope i don't mess the link, I read it in here:http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/brands/fendi-s-1-million-euro-fur-coat/


----------



## Prada_Princess

Thanks, very interesting read.

For the aide of others ....


But the revelation that one of the 36 furry creations could retail for an astonishing €1 million is bound to astonish all.

The full-length sable coat is silverised to look as though it had been cast in moonlight using "a unique and contemporary luminous metallic effect to the fur, while maintaining its softness."

The final price of the coat has not yet been confirmed and will change depending on the exact specifications of customer orders, but Fendi say it will cost “up to €1 million”, as first reported by the Financial Times, possibly making it the most expensive coat ever retailed.

But how an earth can a coat cost €1 million, we hear you ask?

Well, the sable, a species of marten that is found primarily in the forests of Russia and Siberia, is unique because it retains its smoothness whichever way it is stroked and is considered the most beautiful and richly-tinted pelt among martens.

Speaking prior to the show, Lagerfeld commented that he can no longer make as many sable coats as he would like because of changes to the fur industry, meaning he has had to invent techniques to counteract that, which no doubt adds further cost to the production process.

“I remember 30 years ago, we made a finale with 20 sable coats,” he told WWD. “If you want to do that today, you’re lucky if you can make one or two or three because most of the animals are not hunted anymore. It’s quite difficult to do high fashion because everything made in the past hardly exists anymore, so we have to invent unbelievable techniques and mix them with feathers and other things like that because the world has changed. We are not in the Eighties anymore.”

“The sable coat today is expensive, like people pay less for a house than for a sable coat. It’s unbelievable!” he added.


----------



## Flip88

Baglover121 said:


> I hope i don't mess the link, I read it in here:http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/brands/fendi-s-1-million-euro-fur-coat/


Yes, very interesting. A £1m coat - the law of supply vs demand.




@misssat on Instagram. The photo quality is not ideal, I do hope my eyes are not tricking me. I believe this to be sable.

Anyone fancy a move to Russia? [emoji6]


----------



## Flip88

Fur enables such an outfit in freezing weather, I like it.

@elenasav2000


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Yes, very interesting. A £1m coat - the law of supply vs demand.
> 
> View attachment 3434211
> 
> 
> @misssat on Instagram. The photo quality is not ideal, I do hope my eyes are not tricking me. I believe this to be sable.
> 
> Anyone fancy a move to Russia? [emoji6]



I think it's sable too, not the £1M sort though


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Yes, very interesting. A £1m coat - the law of supply vs demand.
> 
> View attachment 3434211
> 
> 
> @misssat on Instagram. The photo quality is not ideal, I do hope my eyes are not tricking me. I believe this to be sable.
> 
> Anyone fancy a move to Russia? [emoji6]


Looks like sable to me but I am hardly the resident expert.


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> Yes, very interesting. A £1m coat - the law of supply vs demand.
> 
> View attachment 3434211
> 
> 
> @misssat on Instagram. The photo quality is not ideal, I do hope my eyes are not tricking me. I believe this to be sable.
> 
> Anyone fancy a move to Russia? [emoji6]



I agree it looks like sable.


----------



## periogirl28

A little nuts but even with it being 36C outside, I have been trying on Russian Sables and Chinchilla jackets in Montreal. Everyway was way too big for me but it was good fun! The service at Holt Renfrew fur salon lovely. Custom is the way to go for me.


----------



## purplepoodles

Yes Holts do have great SA in the fur department. Think they bring in the med-large size so customers trying on pieces don't do any damage. The TO Holts fur Dept told me a good number of their clients are from out of the country & place their orders ahead of time before they arrive. 

On another topic. I saw the most beautiful Fendi cashmere & sable throws in an Irish decorator's showroom. Didn't ask the price as I was on an Hermes textile mission. So if you would like a good piece of fur but don't think you can justify buying something that really won't get much use maybe a fabulous throw with luxurious fur would be a better investment. You can wear it when the weather gets cold & throw it on a sofa the rest of the time. [emoji251] no sable emojis


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> A little nuts but even with it being 36C outside, I have been trying on Russian Sables and Chinchilla jackets in Montreal. Everyway was way too big for me but it was good fun! The service at Holt Renfrew fur salon lovely. Custom is the way to go for me.


I don't blame you! I did the same when in Dubai, it must have been late 40's outside but once in those air con shops it can get nippy and seeing those sables, minks, chinchillas all ready amd waiting to be tried on well - I felt obliged.

I think that when buying a very expensive for type then custom does make sense.


purplepoodles said:


> Yes Holts do have great SA in the fur department. Think they bring in the med-large size so customers trying on pieces don't do any damage. The TO Holts fur Dept told me a good number of their clients are from out of the country & place their orders ahead of time before they arrive.
> 
> On another topic. I saw the most beautiful Fendi cashmere & sable throws in an Irish decorator's showroom. Didn't ask the price as I was on an Hermes textile mission. So if you would like a good piece of fur but don't think you can justify buying something that really won't get much use maybe a fabulous throw with luxurious fur would be a better investment. You can wear it when the weather gets cold & throw it on a sofa the rest of the time. [emoji251] no sable emojis


The fur throw is a great idea yes, especially if you think it won't get used much. Cashmere and Sable - what a beautiful match!


----------



## Flip88

purplepoodles said:


> Yes Holts do have great SA in the fur department. Think they bring in the med-large size so customers trying on pieces don't do any damage. The TO Holts fur Dept told me a good number of their clients are from out of the country & place their orders ahead of time before they arrive.
> 
> On another topic. I saw the most beautiful Fendi cashmere & sable throws in an Irish decorator's showroom. Didn't ask the price as I was on an Hermes textile mission. So if you would like a good piece of fur but don't think you can justify buying something that really won't get much use maybe a fabulous throw with luxurious fur would be a better investment. You can wear it when the weather gets cold & throw it on a sofa the rest of the time. [emoji251] no sable emojis


Brilliant idea re the throws. I bet they were expensive but as you say you get to use it around the house and wear it. 





@liashafroysa


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> Brilliant idea re the throws. I bet they were expensive but as you say you get to use it around the house and wear it.
> 
> View attachment 3445442
> View attachment 3445443
> 
> 
> @liashafroysa



The color of the gold sable on the right side is soooo pretty!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Flip88

hermesBB said:


> The color of the gold sable on the right side is soooo pretty!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Yes it's very pretty indeed and very light compared to most.


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> Yes it's very pretty indeed and very light compared to most.



But I need to be good this year. Just looking......


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> But I need to be good this year. Just looking......


Oh no you don't (said as if at a pantomime) [emoji6]


----------



## hermesBB

Perfect Day said:


> Oh no you don't (said as if at a pantomime) [emoji6]



Oh you Devil! Be Gone! (asserting self-control here) [emoji317]


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> Oh you Devil! Be Gone! (asserting self-control here) [emoji317]


[emoji8]


----------



## hermesBB

Perfect Day said:


> [emoji8]



[emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## Prada_Princess

Came across this and felt it right to post. 

Throwback time!!

Linda Evangelista unless I am mistaken and I think she models a Basso sable.


----------



## hermesBB

Saw this in Fendi SCP... Oh, so heavenly....


----------



## Prada_Princess

hermesBB said:


> Saw this in Fendi SCP... Oh, so heavenly....
> View attachment 3477227


If you did not try it on then you are a stronger person than I. Wow !!!! What a coat


----------



## hermesBB

Prada_Princess said:


> If you did not try it on then you are a stronger person than I. Wow !!!! What a coat



No I did not. I know will probably, unconsciously surrender my CC after I put it on... [emoji81] so no, I calmly walked away and went to Loro Piana where I convinced myself that buying 10  cashmere pieces at a fraction of the price of the coat is a steal... [emoji79][emoji37]


----------



## Prada_Princess

hermesBB said:


> No I did not. I know will probably, unconsciously surrender my CC after I put it on... [emoji81] so no, I calmly walked away and went to Loro Piana where I convinced myself that buying 10  cashmere pieces at a fraction of the price of the coat is a steal... [emoji79][emoji37]


[emoji38]

Meanwhile at Mr Basso's HQ ....

Credit to Basso IG


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> Saw this in Fendi SCP... Oh, so heavenly....
> View attachment 3477227



*hermesBB*, what a coat, indeed!!!! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Polaremil

What do we think of knitted sable? Is it warm at all?


----------



## papertiger

Polaremil said:


> What do we think of knitted sable? Is it warm at all?



Yes absolutely but better in a scarf or shawl than an actual jacket or coat


----------



## purplepoodles

Polaremil said:


> What do we think of knitted sable? Is it warm at all?



Lots of holes = cold, unless the coat is lined but then it looses that lovely flexibility. 

Think most people buy sable as a fashion statement so go ahead.


----------



## hermesBB

Polaremil said:


> What do we think of knitted sable? Is it warm at all?


Great as a stole or scarf. Thinking about getting another vest myself. You can layer a coat over or under the vest if you are still cold. That's how I do it.


----------



## Polaremil

papertiger said:


> Yes absolutely but better in a scarf or shawl than an actual jacket or coat





purplepoodles said:


> Lots of holes = cold, unless the coat is lined but then it looses that lovely flexibility.
> 
> Think most people buy sable as a fashion statement so go ahead.





hermesBB said:


> Great as a stole or scarf. Thinking about getting another vest myself. You can layer a coat over or under the vest if you are still cold. That's how I do it.



Thank you for your input, ladies. I was tempted there for a moment by a coat with a nice cut. But, you are right, it is not warm, I am not into knitted fur and it is on Vestiaire. I must continue my search for a really nice black mink that is not overly expensive.


----------



## papertiger

Polaremil said:


> Thank you for your input, ladies. I was tempted there for a moment by a coat with a nice cut. But, you are right, it is not warm, I am not into knitted fur and it is on Vestiaire. I must continue my search for a really nice black mink that is not overly expensive.



Sounds like a good idea

Be aware that's it's quite rare to find a knitted sable coat/jacket, much more common in mink. There is a mink colour actually called 'sable' so watch out for that, some descriptions can be delib misleading


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> Saw this in Fendi SCP... Oh, so heavenly....
> View attachment 3477227


What it would be to own this beauty.


Polaremil said:


> What do we think of knitted sable? Is it warm at all?


I have never seen it, do you have a photo? Something you have seen? Knitted mink is cheaper than 'normal' mink so maybe this option provides hope for us sable dreamers!


----------



## ari

I'll be curious to see it .


----------



## Perfect Day

I just searched for knitted sable and I found a few things including some lovely pieces by Gorski.  This (courtesy of ML furs) is priced at $4,400 so not cheap but doesn't it look lovely.

https://www.mlfurs.com/brown-russian-sable-knitted-fur-stole


----------



## Flip88

hermesBB said:


> Saw this in Fendi SCP... Oh, so heavenly....
> View attachment 3477227


Heavenly yes!!!




A little something I came across via the Braschi website. IG.


----------



## hermesBB

Perfect Day said:


> What it would be to own this beauty.



I did not find the price tag. My guess is around 150K, maybe?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> I did not find the price tag. My guess is around 150K, maybe?



My guess is in that ballpark too, *hermesBB*.


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My guess is in that ballpark too, *hermesBB*.



[emoji383][emoji383][emoji383][emoji383][emoji383][emoji383][emoji383][emoji30]


----------



## Flip88

hermesBB said:


> I did not find the price tag. My guess is around 150K, maybe?


I suspect so [emoji22]


----------



## Prada_Princess

Naomi in Mc Queen for her gown and a fur which I think is sable. If I have this wrong please say. I need sable specs - I cannot always tell. 

Dailymail.


----------



## Perfect Day

@luna_bel 

In the absence of a mass of 'us' sable in action shots I do hope it's ok to resort to Instagram.  I really like her outfit. A good use of colours, well fitted clothes and obviously a quality sable.

IG


----------



## hermesBB

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3516640
> 
> 
> @luna_bel
> 
> In the absence of a mass of 'us' sable in action shots I do hope it's ok to resort to Instagram.  I really like her outfit. A good use of colours, well fitted clothes and obviously a quality sable.
> 
> IG



Beautiful fur! Thanks for the update Prefect Day! Hate not to be able to be an active contributor lately. The business schedule is killing me! [emoji30]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> I just searched for knitted sable and I found a few things including some lovely pieces by Gorski.  This (courtesy of ML furs) is priced at $4,400 so not cheap but doesn't it look lovely.
> 
> https://www.mlfurs.com/brown-russian-sable-knitted-fur-stole
> 
> View attachment 3494616



Love this look!!! Thanks, *Perfect Day*. 



Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3516640
> 
> 
> @luna_bel
> 
> In the absence of a mass of 'us' sable in action shots I do hope it's ok to resort to Instagram.  I really like her outfit. A good use of colours, well fitted clothes and obviously a quality sable.
> 
> IG





hermesBB said:


> Beautiful fur! Thanks for the update Prefect Day! Hate not to be able to be an active contributor lately. The business schedule is killing me! [emoji30]



*hermesBB*, you have been missed on this thread!!!
Also, +2 on *Perfect Day's* post ~ love the sable, her bag and believe it or not her red hat and skirt.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3516640
> 
> 
> @luna_bel
> 
> In the absence of a mass of 'us' sable in action shots I do hope it's ok to resort to Instagram.  I really like her outfit. A good use of colours, well fitted clothes and obviously a quality sable.
> 
> IG


Great find and yes,  what a beautiful sable.


----------



## Flip88

Mavis Williams with a lovely outfit including a Kelly.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3516640
> 
> 
> @luna_bel
> 
> In the absence of a mass of 'us' sable in action shots I do hope it's ok to resort to Instagram.  I really like her outfit. A good use of colours, well fitted clothes and obviously a quality sable.
> 
> IG


Blown away - this really is perfect.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> Mavis Williams with a lovely outfit including a Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3520032


It's so cute and wearable! ❤️


----------



## snibor

Hi Ladies. I wanted to join this thread with a cute story. I have several fur coats of varying styles/lengths. 3 I purchased (not sable) 1 was inherited. The inherited was small and it came to me cauz I was only one who fit in it. Had no idea what it was. Took it to my fur store where I store my coats in summer. Turns out it's sable!The clerks at fur store love it!  They said it's in great condition and worth more than any of my other fur coats!  I dont wear it much since I feel it's dressy?  Plus it's short so not as warm. Seeing this thread I thought maybe I should wear it more often. Here it is.


----------



## hermesBB

snibor said:


> Hi Ladies. I wanted to join this thread with a cute story. I have several fur coats of varying styles/lengths. 3 I purchased (not sable) 1 was inherited. The inherited was small and it came to me cauz I was only one who fit in it. Had no idea what it was. Took it to my fur store where I store my coats in summer. Turns out it's sable!The clerks at fur store love it!  They said it's in great condition and worth more than any of my other fur coats!  I dont wear it much since I feel it's dressy?  Plus it's short so not as warm. Seeing this thread I thought maybe I should wear it more often. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522629



Lovely jacket! This can be worn like a bolero or over a denim shirt!  Great buy here, cannt wait to see your action photos!


----------



## Serva1

snibor said:


> Hi Ladies. I wanted to join this thread with a cute story. I have several fur coats of varying styles/lengths. 3 I purchased (not sable) 1 was inherited. The inherited was small and it came to me cauz I was only one who fit in it. Had no idea what it was. Took it to my fur store where I store my coats in summer. Turns out it's sable!The clerks at fur store love it!  They said it's in great condition and worth more than any of my other fur coats!  I dont wear it much since I feel it's dressy?  Plus it's short so not as warm. Seeing this thread I thought maybe I should wear it more often. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522629



Gorgeous, congrats on inheriting such a piece! [emoji7] You should definitely wear it and if I were you I would read more about how to take care of my sable coat. I guess car seatbelts are bad for fur and I don't know how they like Chanel chain straps, I would personally be careful with them. Enjoy your very special furcoat [emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

hermesBB said:


> Lovely jacket! This can be worn like a bolero or over a denim shirt!  Great buy here, cannt wait to see your action photos!



Thank u!  Good ideas. I wear my other furs a lot in winter. Just never figured out how to wear this one.


----------



## snibor

Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous, congrats on inheriting such a piece! [emoji7] You should definitely wear it and if I were you I would read more about how to take care of my sable coat. I guess car seatbelts are bad for fur and I don't know how they like Chanel chain straps, I would personally be careful with them. Enjoy your very special furcoat [emoji173]️



Oh wow!  I've had fur coats for years and never thought about seat belts or chain straps. But that makes sense that it would wear down the fur. This thread has given me new inspiration. Bring on the cold weather!


----------



## periogirl28

snibor said:


> Hi Ladies. I wanted to join this thread with a cute story. I have several fur coats of varying styles/lengths. 3 I purchased (not sable) 1 was inherited. The inherited was small and it came to me cauz I was only one who fit in it. Had no idea what it was. Took it to my fur store where I store my coats in summer. Turns out it's sable!The clerks at fur store love it!  They said it's in great condition and worth more than any of my other fur coats!  I dont wear it much since I feel it's dressy?  Plus it's short so not as warm. Seeing this thread I thought maybe I should wear it more often. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522629



Oh I do love it, I bet it would be so chic, dressed down too.


----------



## snibor

periogirl28 said:


> Oh I do love it, I bet it would be so chic, dressed down too.



Can I ask do you think it looks dated?  I guess I know it's old so I've been hesitant to wear.


----------



## periogirl28

snibor said:


> Can I ask do you think it looks dated?  I guess I know it's old so I've been hesitant to wear.


Can we have a mod pic? Maybe the sleeve cuffs can be removed. It's hard to give suggestions unless we can see what it looks like on you, if you are ok with it.


----------



## snibor

periogirl28 said:


> Can we have a mod pic? Maybe the sleeve cuffs can be removed. It's hard to give suggestions unless we can see what it looks like on you, if you are ok with it.



Ok. I'm not home but when I get a moment will post. Thank u!


----------



## snibor

periogirl28 said:


> Can we have a mod pic? Maybe the sleeve cuffs can be removed. It's hard to give suggestions unless we can see what it looks like on you, if you are ok with it.



Ok not exactly dressed great and it's hard to snap at same time!  I think u can kinda see what it looks like. It is like a little bolero.  My other coats are much different.


----------



## periogirl28

snibor said:


> Ok not exactly dressed great and it's hard to snap at same time!  I think u can kinda see what it looks like. It is like a little bolero.  My other coats are much different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522889



I think it's kinda cute already! What do you think?


----------



## snibor

periogirl28 said:


> I think it's kinda cute already! What do you think?



It is kinda cute. Not terribly warm. I guess in milder weather more as a fashion statement?   Just have to figure out what to pair it with. Thanks for any advice. Sorry to have hogged the thread but I've had it a few years and the peeps at my fur storage place keep telling me I should wear it.


----------



## billysmom

I love it with the jeans!  It's a fabulous piece!  I have a similar vintage sable jacket and usually wear it with jeans, a fitted turtleneck and boots. 

And, yes, I'm careful to carry a clutch or satchel (no shoulder straps!).  I take my furs off in the car to avoid seatbelt rubs.  Besides - they're too warm after the heater's engaged!


----------



## kkfiregirl

snibor said:


> Ok not exactly dressed great and it's hard to snap at same time!  I think u can kinda see what it looks like. It is like a little bolero.  My other coats are much different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522889



I think you look fierce. If I saw you on the street, I would tell you that I adore your coat [emoji4]


----------



## snibor

billysmom said:


> I love it with the jeans!  It's a fabulous piece!  I have a similar vintage sable jacket and usually wear it with jeans, a fitted turtleneck and boots.
> 
> And, yes, I'm careful to carry a clutch or satchel (no shoulder straps!).  I take my furs off in the car to avoid seatbelt rubs.  Besides - they're too warm after the heater's engaged!



Thank u so much!  Turtleneck and boots I will definitely try.  And I'm going to start taking the furs off in car. I never thought about it.


----------



## Prada_Princess

snibor said:


> Ok not exactly dressed great and it's hard to snap at same time!  I think u can kinda see what it looks like. It is like a little bolero.  My other coats are much different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522889


Gorgeous!  What a lovely story and we'll done you for a Sable acquisition! I think it looks really nice and great advice also on the seat belts / bag straps.


----------



## snibor

kkfiregirl said:


> I think you look fierce. If I saw you on the street, I would tell you that I adore your coat [emoji4]



Oh my thank you!  You guys are giving me confidence to wear it.


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> Gorgeous!  What a lovely story and we'll done you for a Sable acquisition! I think it looks really nice and great advice also on the seat belts / bag straps.



Thank you!  And thanks to everyone for advice.


----------



## hermesBB

How do you guys like this one? 
Yeah or nay? 
Some of you gals might remember I have a medium length sable vest. I am not sure I can pull off a full length coat so I am considering getting this shorter style.


----------



## Prada_Princess

hermesBB said:


> How do you guys like this one?
> Yeah or nay?
> Some of you gals might remember I have a medium length sable vest. I am not sure I can pull off a full length coat so I am considering getting this shorter style.
> 
> View attachment 3524536
> 
> View attachment 3524537


It's absolutely beautiful. What is your reservation?


----------



## snibor

hermesBB said:


> How do you guys like this one?
> Yeah or nay?
> Some of you gals might remember I have a medium length sable vest. I am not sure I can pull off a full length coat so I am considering getting this shorter style.
> 
> View attachment 3524536
> 
> View attachment 3524537



Love!  I like that length. I think more versatile than a full length.


----------



## hermesBB

Prada_Princess said:


> It's absolutely beautiful. What is your reservation?



[emoji383][emoji383][emoji23][emoji28][emoji854]


----------



## hermesBB

snibor said:


> Love!  I like that length. I think more versatile than a full length.



I thought so too! Can easily be dressed down.


----------



## snibor

hermesBB said:


> I thought so too! Can easily be dressed down.



Definitely!  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> Hi Ladies. I wanted to join this thread with a cute story. I have several fur coats of varying styles/lengths. 3 I purchased (not sable) 1 was inherited. The inherited was small and it came to me cauz I was only one who fit in it. Had no idea what it was. Took it to my fur store where I store my coats in summer. Turns out it's sable!The clerks at fur store love it!  They said it's in great condition and worth more than any of my other fur coats!  I dont wear it much since I feel it's dressy?  Plus it's short so not as warm. Seeing this thread I thought maybe I should wear it more often. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522629


I think that this could easily be worn as part of a less formal outfit. What a discovery and a beautiful piece to inherit.


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> I think that this could easily be worn as part of a less formal outfit. What a discovery and a beautiful piece to inherit.



Thanks!  Definitely going to try to wear this year.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> How do you guys like this one?
> Yeah or nay?
> Some of you gals might remember I have a medium length sable vest. I am not sure I can pull off a full length coat so I am considering getting this shorter style.
> 
> View attachment 3524536
> 
> View attachment 3524537



If you are paying full price of this coat, I'd vote Nay. I think the shoulders are too big. Reglan type of shoulder would look much better. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Something like this cut.
I also think that it would be a tag short, with all the volume at the top it needs to be balanced.
Of course this is based on my personal experience and how these coats look on my body type.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> If you are paying full price of this coat, I'd vote Nay. I think the shoulders are too big. Reglan type of shoulder would look much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525475
> 
> Something like this cut.
> I also think that it would be a tag short, with all the volume at the top it needs to be balanced.
> Of course this is based on my personal experience and how these coats look on my body type.



That's a very good point, thanks Ari. I am waiting to get it in my size and try it on. I am really in love with the smaller and stand-up collar. Also the curved design of the pelts makes the coat quite unique. But like you mention, I will need to totally in love with the overall fit to justify the price.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> If you are paying full price of this coat, I'd vote Nay. I think the shoulders are too big. Reglan type of shoulder would look much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525475
> 
> Something like this cut.
> I also think that it would be a tag short, with all the volume at the top it needs to be balanced.
> Of course this is based on my personal experience and how these coats look on my body type.



That's a very good point, thanks Ari. I am waiting to get it in my size and try it on. I am really in love with the smaller and stand-up collar. Also the curved design of the pelts makes the coat quite unique. But like you mention, I will need to totally in love with the overall fit to justify the price.


----------



## snibor

hermesBB said:


> That's a very good point, thanks Ari. I am waiting to get it in my size and try it on. I am really in love with the smaller and stand-up collar. Also the curved design of the pelts makes the coat quite unique. But like you mention, I will need to totally in love with the overall fit to justify the price.



Wud love to see modeling shot!


----------



## hermesBB

snibor said:


> Wud love to see modeling shot!



Will do so once I got it next week!


----------



## Flip88

Sorry ... in error


----------



## Flip88

hermesBB said:


> How do you guys like this one?
> Yeah or nay?
> Some of you gals might remember I have a medium length sable vest. I am not sure I can pull off a full length coat so I am considering getting this shorter style.
> 
> View attachment 3524536
> 
> View attachment 3524537


I love it.


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> Sorry ... in error



Love this mink! The sleeves are so different, what is the fur? Does not look like mink to me?


----------



## ari

Dear ladies, I need an advice 
This is my sable coat that I bought at great discount, it was a very big size. My furrier fixed for my twice, made it first smaller and this year a made it shorter, I still feel like a bear in it


----------



## ari

Now I can get this new one, but I can keep only one






The color is nicer but the fit - I'm [emoji848] 
I still look huge!
What to do? 
Keep my old coat, or sell it and get the new one?


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> Now I can get this new one, but I can keep only one
> View attachment 3527658
> 
> View attachment 3527659
> 
> View attachment 3527661
> 
> The color is nicer but the fit - I'm [emoji848]
> I still look huge!
> What to do?
> Keep my old coat, or sell it and get the new one?


I much prefer your old coat to the new one in terms of colour, cut, length etc. Good luck deciding!


----------



## snibor

ari said:


> Now I can get this new one, but I can keep only one
> View attachment 3527658
> 
> View attachment 3527659
> 
> View attachment 3527661
> 
> The color is nicer but the fit - I'm [emoji848]
> I still look huge!
> What to do?
> Keep my old coat, or sell it and get the new one?



Can you post front pic with new one closed?  Wondering about the metal circles on it?  Your old one is a good length.  I actually think based on photos the new looks bulkier although shorter in length. It has a poncho like flow where the old one appears more taylored. 

The coats are stunning.


----------



## ari

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I much prefer your old coat to the new one in terms of colour, cut, length etc. Good luck deciding!


Thank you xiangxiang! DH prefers the old one too. I tend to agree, but [emoji848]


snibor said:


> Can you post front pic with new one closed?  Wondering about the metal circles on it?  Your old one is a good length.  I actually think based on photos the new looks bulkier although shorter in length. It has a poncho like flow where the old one appears more taylored.
> 
> The coats are stunning.



Thank you snibor! These are buttons [emoji1] I'll take some more pictures tomorrow!


----------



## snibor

ari said:


> Thank you xiangxiang! DH prefers the old one too. I tend to agree, but [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Thank you snibor! These are buttons [emoji1] I'll take some more pictures tomorrow!



Ah ok. Makes sense. Would like to see it buttoned then.   I'm leaning toward your old coat.


----------



## Genie27

I'm leaning towards the old coat also, or a different short coat. This short one, the sleeves are too bulky and the colour is nicer on the long one.


----------



## Genie27

And, omg, the buttons look like eyes. Please say no. 

(sorry if anyone liked it)


----------



## periogirl28

Oh dear Ari, I would not trade in your old coat. The colour and length is so beautiful. Take it in more if you have to, for a more slim fit.


----------



## hermesBB

I think the first one is a classic, Ari. The only suggestion that I have is to wear something simple underneath. The white blouse is pretty but the ruffles around the necklace and wrist kinda adds weight. Maybe show a bit wrist and skin can reduce the overall heaviness of the coat a lot. Other than that the coat is gorg!

I don't like the second one on you at all. It's not very flattering.


----------



## ari

snibor said:


> Ah ok. Makes sense. Would like to see it buttoned then.   I'm leaning toward your old coat.





Genie27 said:


> I'm leaning towards the old coat also, or a different short coat. This short one, the sleeves are too bulky and the colour is nicer on the long one.





Genie27 said:


> And, omg, the buttons look like eyes. Please say no.
> 
> (sorry if anyone liked it)





periogirl28 said:


> Oh dear Ari, I would not trade in your old coat. The colour and length is so beautiful. Take it in more if you have to, for a more slim fit.





hermesBB said:


> I think the first one is a classic, Ari. The only suggestion that I have is to wear something simple underneath. The white blouse is pretty but the ruffles around the necklace and wrist kinda adds weight. Maybe show a bit wrist and skin can reduce the overall heaviness of the coat a lot. Other than that the coat is gorg!
> 
> I don't like the second one on you at all. It's not very flattering.



Thank you dear ladies! I'll keep my old coat!


----------



## xiaoxiao

snibor said:


> Hi Ladies. I wanted to join this thread with a cute story. I have several fur coats of varying styles/lengths. 3 I purchased (not sable) 1 was inherited. The inherited was small and it came to me cauz I was only one who fit in it. Had no idea what it was. Took it to my fur store where I store my coats in summer. Turns out it's sable!The clerks at fur store love it!  They said it's in great condition and worth more than any of my other fur coats!  I dont wear it much since I feel it's dressy?  Plus it's short so not as warm. Seeing this thread I thought maybe I should wear it more often. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522629



Love this!!! Beautiful coat. If you want to, you can ask your furrier to get off the sleeves and use it to lengthen the jacket to a vest. I did that with my sable coat (was a short coat but with beautiful sleeves) so I had it made into a long vest. It's great!!


----------



## hermesBB

This one came in but unfortunately It's still so big that I am swimming in it. The cut is beautiful, the collar is cute. However the shoulder does make one look big. Ari is right. I passed it.


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> This one came in but unfortunately It's still so big that I am swimming in it. The cut is beautiful, the collar is cute. However the shoulder does make one look big. Ari is right. I passed it.
> 
> View attachment 3528910


I like the cut and the collar bit if it isn't right then so be it.


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> This one came in but unfortunately It's still so big that I am swimming in it. The cut is beautiful, the collar is cute. However the shoulder does make one look big. Ari is right. I passed it.
> 
> View attachment 3528910


Do you need to size down perhaps?


----------



## Prada_Princess

hermesBB said:


> Love this mink! The sleeves are so different, what is the fur? Does not look like mink to me?


I think they are mink, just a darker colour. 


ari said:


> Dear ladies, I need an advice
> This is my sable coat that I bought at great discount, it was a very big size. My furrier fixed for my twice, made it first smaller and this year a made it shorter, I still feel like a bear in it
> View attachment 3527654


It's absolutely gorgeous - I see you made your decision. Congratulations.


ari said:


> Now I can get this new one, but I can keep only one
> View attachment 3527658
> 
> View attachment 3527659
> 
> View attachment 3527661
> 
> The color is nicer but the fit - I'm [emoji848]
> I still look huge!
> What to do?
> Keep my old coat, or sell it and get the new one?


I also love this one.


hermesBB said:


> This one came in but unfortunately It's still so big that I am swimming in it. The cut is beautiful, the collar is cute. However the shoulder does make one look big. Ari is right. I passed it.
> 
> View attachment 3528910


The fur looks really good quality.


----------



## Flip88

hermesBB said:


> Love this mink! The sleeves are so different, what is the fur? Does not look like mink to me?


The sleeves I think are mink too.


ari said:


> Dear ladies, I need an advice
> This is my sable coat that I bought at great discount, it was a very big size. My furrier fixed for my twice, made it first smaller and this year a made it shorter, I still feel like a bear in it
> View attachment 3527654


What a beautiful coat. If made slightly slimmer fitting then I have this as a perfect coat. I would definitely choose this over the other one.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> Now I can get this new one, but I can keep only one
> View attachment 3527658
> 
> View attachment 3527659
> 
> View attachment 3527661
> 
> The color is nicer but the fit - I'm [emoji848]
> I still look huge!
> What to do?
> Keep my old coat, or sell it and get the new one?



*ari*, I am late to the party but I love your old coat on you ~ actually the new coat looks more vintage because of the big buttons imo. Your furrier did a lovely alteration of your old coat and you don't look like a bear!  Or if you are a bear, I would like to look like that in a heartbeat.


----------



## hermesBB

Perfect Day said:


> I like the cut and the collar bit if it isn't right then so be it.



The collar and the cut are the reason I fell in love with it. 



periogirl28 said:


> Do you need to size down perhaps?



This is already an S, the smallest they have.  I will have to do a SO to get an even smaller one as the furrier does not carry many in stock. 



Prada_Princess said:


> The fur looks really good quality.



It is and it looks way better IRL. It's also of a hefty amount so I need it to be perfect. [emoji37]


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> The collar and the cut are the reason I fell in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is already an S, the smallest they have.  I will have to do a SO to get an even smaller one as the furrier does not carry many in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> It is and it looks way better IRL. It's also of a hefty amount so I need it to be perfect. [emoji37]



I understand. I always have a problem with sizes, it really limits what I can buy and that's a good thing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> The collar and the cut are the reason I fell in love with it.
> 
> *This is already an S, the smallest they have.  I will have to do a SO to get an even smaller one as the furrier does not carry many in stock. *
> 
> It is and it looks way better IRL. It's also of a hefty amount so I need it to be perfect. [emoji37]



*hermesBB*, can your furrier do an alteration to down size it? I sympathise with your size problem, both of my DDs are size 0, XS and they find it difficult to buy clothes without altering them with our tailor. Love the collar and cut of your fur and if you are in love with it then maybe keep it?


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> I understand. I always have a problem with sizes, it really limits what I can buy and that's a good thing!



That's a cheerful way of looking at it! Money saved! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hermesBB*, can your furrier do an alteration to down size it? I sympathise with your size problem, both of my DDs are size 0, XS and they find it difficult to buy clothes without altering them with our tailor. Love the collar and cut of your fur and if you are in love with it then maybe keep it?



Sizing has always been an issue with me esp with some of the clothes I really liked. [emoji26]

They need to measure and send it back to Italy for alteration. Supposedly it needs very experienced tailer to perform that. And once it's altered, I won't be able to return or exchange it anymore. For 110 grand, I don't want to take the chance. [emoji24][emoji30]


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> That's a cheerful way of looking at it! Money saved!
> 
> 
> 
> Sizing has always been an issue with me esp with some of the clothes I really liked. [emoji26]
> 
> They need to measure and send it back to Italy for alteration. Supposedly it needs very experienced tailer to perform that. And once it's altered, I won't be able to return or exchange it anymore. For 110 grand, I don't want to take the chance. [emoji24][emoji30]



Exactly. So poasibly Made to Measure for you then.


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> Exactly. So poasibly Made to Measure for you then.



It's gonna take at least 3 months with the Christmas and new year holiday breaks. Then it will already be in March....... [emoji19]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> That's a cheerful way of looking at it! Money saved!
> 
> Sizing has always been an issue with me esp with some of the clothes I really liked. [emoji26]
> 
> They need to measure and send it back to Italy for alteration. Supposedly it needs very experienced tailer to perform that. And once it's altered, I won't be able to return or exchange it anymore. *For 110 grand, I don't want to take the chance. *[emoji24][emoji30]



*hermesBB*, for $10K I wouldn't want to take the chance, let alone $110K! Decision made!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Christmas shopping in London. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Christmas shopping in London. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3534030


Periodgirl, 
Gorgeous, love it with white!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Christmas shopping in London. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3534030



*periogirl*, you look amazing ~ love your vest and boots. Absolutely tdf and the scenic background is gorgeous too.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl*, you look amazing ~ love your vest and boots. Absolutely tdf and the scenic background is gorgeous too.



Dearest Vigee, thank you for a lovely, lovely compliment! [emoji173]️


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Christmas shopping in London. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3534030


Impeccable


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Christmas shopping in London. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3534030


Faultless.


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> Faultless.



Thank you, you are way too kind!


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> Christmas shopping in London. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3534030



Such a cute little vest!


----------



## Rephined

Sable was never a fur I had much interest in. But this photo changed that.


----------



## hermesBB

Rephined said:


> Sable was never a fur I had much interest in. But this photo changed that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554043



Beautiful!


----------



## snibor

Just a news item.... Christmas Eve 3 thieves stole millions of dollars of sable coats( and chinchilla) from Dennis basso store in NYC!!!!  They threw rock thru window and authorities said they seemed to discriminate which coats to steal. Good grief.  I can't seem to link article. 

What happens...they show up in eBay? Private sales?   Very sad.


----------



## Baglover121

snibor said:


> Just a news item.... Christmas Eve 3 thieves stole millions of dollars of sable coats( and chinchilla) from Dennis basso store in NYC!!!!  They threw rock thru window and authorities said they seemed to discriminate which coats to steal. Good grief.  I can't seem to link article.
> 
> What happens...they show up in eBay? Private sales?   Very sad.



 Private sales, 

I'm just surprised that millions of dollars worth of furs was just sitting there at the  boutique floor, instead of being stored in a vault with pass code for example? I mean they are as expensive as jewellery, and as it was Xmas eve the store would've been closed for a couple of days, it's just negligence on their behalf


----------



## snibor

Baglover121 said:


> Private sales,
> 
> I'm just surprised that millions of dollars worth of furs was just sitting there at the  boutique floor, instead of being stored in a vault with pass code for example? I mean they are as expensive as jewellery, and as it was Xmas eve the store would've been closed for a couple of days, it's just negligence on their behalf



Didn't think of that. You're right.


----------



## xiaoxiao

snibor said:


> Just a news item.... Christmas Eve 3 thieves stole millions of dollars of sable coats( and chinchilla) from Dennis basso store in NYC!!!!  They threw rock thru window and authorities said they seemed to discriminate which coats to steal. Good grief.  I can't seem to link article.
> 
> What happens...they show up in eBay? Private sales?   Very sad.



I read it on the post too. It's crazy. I'm sure they are insured and most likely the insurance company wld do their own investigation as well as the NYPD. Still crazy though. Might even be an inside job....


----------



## hermesBB

Wow, this is horrible! On a side note, the thieves got good tastes...


----------



## xiaoxiao

hermesBB said:


> Wow, this is horrible! On a side note, the thieves got good tastes...



lol hear hear.


----------



## Flip88

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/ap...eal-1M-fur-coats-upscale-Manhattan-store.html

Here is a link for those that wish to read. I agree, disgrace but why on earth are such expensive items not in a vault!!! I suspect that someone has literally stolen to order. 

Shameful.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/ap...eal-1M-fur-coats-upscale-Manhattan-store.html
> 
> Here is a link for those that wish to read. I agree, disgrace but why on earth are such expensive items not in a vault!!! I suspect that someone has literally stolen to order.
> 
> Shameful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



I'm sorry but the last line of the article...give me a break.


----------



## Perfect Day

Baglover121 said:


> Private sales,
> 
> I'm just surprised that millions of dollars worth of furs was just sitting there at the  boutique floor, instead of being stored in a vault with pass code for example? I mean they are as expensive as jewellery, and as it was Xmas eve the store would've been closed for a couple of days, it's just negligence on their behalf


Yes I wonder if their insurance does not stipulate that their furs need to be in a vault. I'd be interested to know. I hate thieves - horrible people.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Perfect Day

Up in the mountains, Victoria BH from 'Made in Chelsea'.


----------



## Perfect Day

Susan Casden, photo taken from Socialites in Hermes thread.


----------



## ari

Happy New Year!
The first day of the year deserves sable


----------



## snibor

ari said:


> Happy New Year!
> The first day of the year deserves sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562437



Gorgeous!  Happy New Year!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> Happy New Year!
> The first day of the year deserves sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562437



Um, every day of the year deserves sable!!! Love it. So so much!


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> Happy New Year!
> The first day of the year deserves sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562437


Happy New Year!! You enter 2017 in style.


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> Happy New Year!
> The first day of the year deserves sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562437


If I owned a Sable I would definitely bring the new year in with it!!


----------



## ari

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!  Happy New Year!





xiaoxiao said:


> Um, every day of the year deserves sable!!! Love it. So so much!





Prada_Princess said:


> Happy New Year!! You enter 2017 in style.





Perfect Day said:


> If I owned a Sable I would definitely bring the new year in with it!!



Thank you xiaoxiao, Prada_Princess and Perfect Day, it has proved quite useful during these extremely cold days.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Oldie but goodie.... haven't worn this for awhile but I hope I will be able to once I lose the baby weight.... my j Mandel croc and barguzin fun coat. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> Oldie but goodie.... haven't worn this for awhile but I hope I will be able to once I lose the baby weight.... my j Mandel croc and barguzin fun coat. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3583855



Gorgeous coat!


----------



## Flip88

xiaoxiao said:


> Oldie but goodie.... haven't worn this for awhile but I hope I will be able to once I lose the baby weight.... my j Mandel croc and barguzin fun coat. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3583855


Croc and barguzin! Breath taking. Would love to see some mod shots.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Flip88 said:


> Croc and barguzin! Breath taking. Would love to see some mod shots.



lol I found an old pix from a party.... hope you don't mind. Please excuse the mess.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> Gorgeous coat!



Thank you dear ari! [emoji257]


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> lol I found an old pix from a party.... hope you don't mind. Please excuse the mess.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3584099



Fantastic look!!! Love it [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

xiaoxiao said:


> lol I found an old pix from a party.... hope you don't mind. Please excuse the mess.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3584099



 

Perfect little jacket, night or day


----------



## hermesBB

My sable coat for the Chinese New Year~~~


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> My sable coat for the Chinese New Year~~~
> View attachment 3587145
> View attachment 3587146


amazing!!! love the color! we need modeling pictures!!!


----------



## Genie27

hermesBB said:


> My sable coat for the Chinese New Year~~~
> View attachment 3587145
> View attachment 3587146





ari said:


> amazing!!! love the color! we need modeling pictures!!!



Yes, mod pics please!! This is gorgeous. Happy CNY!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> amazing!!! love the color! we need modeling pictures!!!


I went back and forth over a few shades from very dark to light gold. This light gold worked out perfect for me. 



Genie27 said:


> Yes, mod pics please!! This is gorgeous. Happy CNY!



Will try post mod pics soon! Thank you!


----------



## Flip88

hermesBB said:


> My sable coat for the Chinese New Year~~~
> View attachment 3587145
> View attachment 3587146


Beautiful!!


xiaoxiao said:


> lol I found an old pix from a party.... hope you don't mind. Please excuse the mess.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3584099


Wow, love this. Can I ask what the reverse is? Simply the 'suede' side of the pelts? It's lovely


----------



## hermesBB

Here is the action shot: 
Added a blk belt from my saint laurent coat.


----------



## snibor

hermesBB said:


> Here is the action shot:
> Added a blk belt from my saint laurent coat.
> View attachment 3588125



Stunning!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Here is the action shot:
> Added a blk belt from my saint laurent coat.
> View attachment 3588125



Gorgeous! It looks amazing on you!


----------



## Flip88

hermesBB said:


> Here is the action shot:
> Added a blk belt from my saint laurent coat.
> View attachment 3588125


Perfection.


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Baker Harber


----------



## Perfect Day

xiaoxiao said:


> Oldie but goodie.... haven't worn this for awhile but I hope I will be able to once I lose the baby weight.... my j Mandel croc and barguzin fun coat. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3583855


There is something extra special about exotic leathers as coats / jackets. Paired with sable is even better.


xiaoxiao said:


> lol I found an old pix from a party.... hope you don't mind. Please excuse the mess.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3584099


Gorgeous.


hermesBB said:


> My sable coat for the Chinese New Year~~~
> View attachment 3587145
> View attachment 3587146


Beautiful 


hermesBB said:


> Here is the action shot:
> Added a blk belt from my saint laurent coat.
> View attachment 3588125


Honestly this is just exactly my dream. When you go out like this do you get many people passing compliments?  Do you encounter jealousy? It is such an eye catching outfit I can only assume people notice! Truly it is a beautiful look.


----------



## hermesBB

snibor said:


> Stunning!


Thank you snibor! 



ari said:


> Gorgeous! It looks amazing on you!


Thanks ari!



Flip88 said:


> Perfection.


That's so sweet of you Flip88! 



Perfect Day said:


> There is something extra special about exotic leathers as coats / jackets. Paired with sable is even better.
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> Honestly this is just exactly my dream. When you go out like this do you get many people passing compliments?  Do you encounter jealousy? It is such an eye catching outfit I can only assume people notice! Truly it is a beautiful look.


Thank you PerfectDay! I've been searching for a classic length sable coat and tried a few dark colored sable but them all felt a bit overwhelming for my frame until this one. It is natural light golden Russian sable. The color is more beautiful IRL. It can also be worn reversed. I did received a few compliments and turned a few heads while DH and I was strolling around. I think this one can end my search for the perfect sable coat for a long time.


----------



## Genie27

HermesBB, I know what you mean about the darker furs and bulkier cuts. I looked like a yeti in some square cut styles.

Your belt makes it perfect imo. Love the way it makes your waist look tiny and the skirt flare out. Perfect styling.

Edit: your boots are very nice too - what are they?


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> Thank you snibor!
> 
> 
> Thanks ari!
> 
> 
> That's so sweet of you Flip88!
> 
> 
> Thank you PerfectDay! I've been searching for a classic length sable coat and tried a few dark colored sable but them all felt a bit overwhelming for my frame until this one. It is natural light golden Russian sable. The color is more beautiful IRL. It can also be worn reversed. I did received a few compliments and turned a few heads while DH and I was strolling around. I think this one can end my search for the perfect sable coat for a long time.


Absolutely! The end of the journey or the beggining of another chapter / hunt [emoji16]


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> Ooo I don't know how I feel about this. I had the worst ever customer service at Yves Salomon on FSH. But I think it was a particular SA who has had a *really* sad life. The staff at Hockley and at Yves Salomon Harrods have always been so lovely. Shall pop in and see what is on the racks.


I passed the Yves Salomon near FSH a few times but never went in. Looks like a very tiny store front from outside....



Genie27 said:


> HermesBB, I know what you mean about the darker furs and bulkier cuts. I looked like a yeti in some square cut styles.
> 
> Your belt makes it perfect imo. Love the way it makes your waist look tiny and the skirt flare out. Perfect styling.
> 
> Edit: your boots are very nice too - what are they?



Thank you Genie27! I felt exactly like a yeti in some of the Kneel length style. Definitely not flattering at all! 
The OTK boots are from 2016 Chanel.  



Perfect Day said:


> Absolutely! The end of the journey or the beggining of another chapter / hunt [emoji16]


I need to water my money tree vigorously before I embark upon the beginning of another chapter


----------



## hermesBB

Me and my DH's holiday retreat. Just blk booties, jeans and the right amount of chill for fur


Wearing the reverse side. I think I still like the full fur side better. What do you gals think?


----------



## Genie27

The fur side is better for me too. The lining is beautiful but the fur is spectacular.


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> Me and my DH's holiday retreat. Just blk booties, jeans and the right amount of chill for fur
> View attachment 3589940
> 
> Wearing the reverse side. I think I still like the full fur side better. What do you gals think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589929


Perfect!  I also prefer the sable on the outside but to be fair both sides look lovely. Is the reverse simply the suede of the pelts? 

Ps - love that bathroom!


----------



## hermesBB

Genie27 said:


> The fur side is better for me too. The lining is beautiful but the fur is spectacular.


Thanks Genie27. I prefer the fur side too. But the idea that it can be worn both sides make one feel the cost is cut in half



Perfect Day said:


> Perfect!  I also prefer the sable on the outside but to be fair both sides look lovely. Is the reverse simply the suede of the pelts?
> 
> Ps - love that bathroom!


Thanks Perfect Day! The reverse side is lined in so called "gilded silk". See the closeup. Supposedly extremely difficult to make and only the Italian craftsmen can handle it. But it could just be a sales talk.


----------



## hermesBB

Re: photos taken in Waldorf Astoria's bathroom.


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Genie27. I prefer the fur side too. But the idea that it can be worn both sides make one feel the cost is cut in half
> 
> 
> Thanks Perfect Day! The reverse side is lined in so called "gilded silk". See the closeup. Supposedly extremely difficult to make and only the Italian craftsmen can handle it. But it could just be a sales talk.
> View attachment 3590123
> View attachment 3590124


How beautiful! Love it, but I'd still wear the sable on the outside.


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiaoxiao said:


> Oldie but goodie.... haven't worn this for awhile but I hope I will be able to once I lose the baby weight.... my j Mandel croc and barguzin fun coat. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3583855


This reminds me when I tried on a full length crocodile coat whilst in Thailand. I have no idea of the brand / quality but OMG I seriously regret not buying it. Gutted [emoji22]


xiaoxiao said:


> lol I found an old pix from a party.... hope you don't mind. Please excuse the mess.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3584099


Looks lovely on you. So stylish.


hermesBB said:


> My sable coat for the Chinese New Year~~~
> View attachment 3587145
> View attachment 3587146


This sable is just gorgeous. I don't own sable but it would be my dream. 


hermesBB said:


> Here is the action shot:
> Added a blk belt from my saint laurent coat.
> View attachment 3588125


Wow - stunning 


hermesBB said:


> Me and my DH's holiday retreat. Just blk booties, jeans and the right amount of chill for fur
> View attachment 3589940
> 
> Wearing the reverse side. I think I still like the full fur side better. What do you gals think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589929


Just amazing. Why would anyone wear the sable on the inside though? Surely it needs to be shown off [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## hermesBB

Prada_Princess said:


> This reminds me when I tried on a full length crocodile coat whilst in Thailand. I have no idea of the brand / quality but OMG I seriously regret not buying it. Gutted [emoji22]
> 
> Looks lovely on you. So stylish.
> 
> This sable is just gorgeous. I don't own sable but it would be my dream.
> 
> Wow - stunning
> 
> Just amazing. Why would anyone wear the sable on the inside though? Surely it needs to be shown off [emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you Prada_Princess! Considering the lining is shinny gold, I cannt use the "be discrete" reason after all


----------



## Prada_Princess

Someone I follow on IG. If I were to buy a Sable this is pretty much what I would look to buy. Not that I can do! The most I could realistically hope for is a Sable collar.

@julie_the_best


----------



## Prada_Princess

Russian celebrity, @buzova_86


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Baker Harber from Made in Chelsea. Her mother is on the right hand side of the trio.

Credit her Instagram.


----------



## Flip88

@hluv208


----------



## Prada_Princess

@yandismith with a Dennis Basso sable. I am thinking that now is the best time to buy sable or perhaps they just get shipped to the southern hemisphere around this time? Saks and Neiman's have some lovely furs in their sales but I am in the UK.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3617517
> 
> 
> Victoria Baker Harber from Made in Chelsea. Her mother is on the right hand side of the trio.
> 
> Credit her Instagram.


Sable and raccoon??? I am guessing they are 2 separate pieces as I don't think I have ever seen those furs paired together. She must have been sweltering!!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

I have posted some mink pics in 'Think Mink' however as I wander through this site and drool at the garments it would surely be rude not to repost some of my favourite sable pics.

Dennis Basso (I think there are 3 fur types used on a couple of his coats)
Helen Yarmak 
Bibhu Mohapatra 

https://www.wearefur.com/fur-fashion/


----------



## Prada_Princess

A couple to stumble across.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3723704
> View attachment 3723705
> 
> 
> A couple to stumble across.


The first coat would be the exact one I would buy if I could afford one.


----------



## _Valerie_

Girls, I really love furs, especially Sable
It's so stunning, but I don't know where exactly I can wear it


----------



## papertiger

_Valerie_ said:


> Girls, I really love furs, especially Sable
> It's so stunning, but I don't know where exactly I can wear it



Is it a weather issue? As in, is is too warm and/or wet where you live?

If it's a case of where exactly, then you just wear. I don't wear mine to work or where I'd have to leave my jacket, but otherwise I wear as I would a very warm wool/cashmere/padded coat (if I had a padded coat).


----------



## Flip88

_Valerie_ said:


> Girls, I really love furs, especially Sable
> It's so stunning, but I don't know where exactly I can wear it


Are you referring specifically to the piece you post? It looks stunning.


----------



## Flip88

A magazine scan from Officiel Russia, 1997. 

Ps - I have seen other Mag Scans - this is allowed right??

''Fantasy Fur''
Photographer: Hiromasa
Model: Michelle Weweje
Hair: Wendy Iles


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> A magazine scan from Officiel Russia, 1997.
> 
> Ps - I have seen other Mag Scans - this is allowed right??
> 
> ''Fantasy Fur''
> Photographer: Hiromasa
> Model: Michelle Weweje
> Hair: Wendy Iles
> 
> View attachment 3729030



This style could be worn easily today


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> This style could be worn easily today


Yes it is a classic design. I often toggle between a preference of darker sable and golden or a lighter sable - this one is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## luxurysable

Perfect Day said:


> Sable is indeed one of the best furs around (although my ultimate is still chinchilla personally).  The feel of sable is just lush and it is more durable than chinchilla.
> 
> The photos posted so far are fabulous.
> 
> Does anyone here own sable (I am assuming yes?), I will do one day I know that for sure.


Yes most of my collection of sables at least 50% are from Dennis Basso 25% Fendi the rest from Moscow furriers


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> ouch .... woman ... are you crazy??  This is akin to leaving a kelly bag next to an open fire.
> 
> Nice pics again


----------



## luxurysable

Don't think it matters with her wealth


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>





birkin101 said:


>


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>


----------



## luxurysable

papertiger said:


> Sounds gorgeous! Dare I say £93 K is not even top whack for a Fendi sable :ninja:
> 
> Silver tipped sable usually means it's Barguzin, and the more silver the better. Fendi have the best choice of skins. Perhaps it was Barguzin and the SA couldn't pronounce it . I am sure it was TDF.
> 
> I have sheared Fendi (certainly not sable) and that was expensive enough for me - once in a lifetime.
> 
> Sable is seldom dyed :sunnies


That sable  was a graduation present from my uncle


----------



## luxurysable

fancyfds said:


> You want to talk criminal!!! She won't let me take my grandmothers black baby seal skin full length Christian Dior to be refashioned!!! I do have the matching hat that she gave to me.
> 
> I know baby seal is illegal and the one time she let me wear it she made me swear that I would lie to anyone who touched it and tell them it was Chinchilla. (It's is sooooo much softer then Chinchilla but nobody is usually smart enough)
> 
> It is a crime that coat is hidden in the closet every Christmas I ask for it.
> 
> PS obv the coat was purchased in Paris at Dior long before baby seal was illegal.


Had a blanket  made from baby seal's in Russia last year, did not care if it was legal or not, could not resist it's softness and you are right it is much softer then  my chinchilla one .


----------



## luxurysable

Julide said:


> Completely off topic but the lady in the third pic; her hair is fab!! The coat is nice too!


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> Helen Yarmak sable fur coat.
> 
> Those Basso furs for kids are a bit bizzaire really. I mean surely a ln 8 year old girl is going to be running around and spilling food / drink everywhere. Not exactly ideal for sable!


The filthy rich like to spile


Flip88 said:


> Helen Yarmak sable fur coat.
> 
> Those Basso furs for kids are a bit bizzaire really. I mean surely a ln 8 year old girl is going to be running around and spilling food / drink everywhere. Not exactly ideal for sable!


The filthy rich like to pamper their small princess's also. and if your wealthy enough, why not..


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> A photo of the Dennis Basso store in NYC. Oh what it would be to be a billionaire and in that store!
> 
> Credit to his Instagram account @dennisbasso


I would love to shop here  with my billionaire sugar daddy


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> Try
> 
> http://www.nijole.it/en/
> 
> No sure if they have a store in NYC. Look at Basso and Fendi.


Not sure if they have a boutique in NYC, but there boutique's in Milan, St Moritz's and Monte  Carlo are by private appointment only.


----------



## luxurysable

Perfect Day said:


> I bet that lynx doesn't stay there for very long! It's beautiful and it is definitely a case of 'if I had the money .....'.





Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3402449
> View attachment 3402450
> View attachment 3402451
> View attachment 3402452
> View attachment 3402453
> 
> 
> J Mendel at PFW.  I posted also in the 'Chinchilla in Action' thread. I am not a fan of the fur worn off the shoulder really but there is no denying the top quality fur he uses.
> 
> I found a cute lynx coat too which I might, with your permission, tag on.
> 
> Getty Images


I prefer my Fendi lynx's to my Mendel one's and my Fendi sable bedspread is superior to all the rest of my fur bedspread's.


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> The furrier Milady has recently been discussed, a Paris furrier who feature a lot of sable.  If you wish to indulge then visit
> 
> http://www.milady.tv/en/collection-1-2.html
> 
> Their photographs are massive - way too large to attach but here are some thumbnails.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes the shop Milady   is wonderful their sables and belie lynxes are divine with polite assistance's with impeccable manners,  they have to for their elite clients, they have made some fitted carpets of sable  for some of their super  rich Russian clients , one having the floor of the main suite on his private yacht done completely in sable-


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>


----------



## luxurysable

Russian socialites prefer to socialise in St Moritz.


----------



## luxurysable

Russian socialites prefer to socialise  in St Moritz's, no riff raff  to get them or their expensive sables.


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>


More wealthy Russian socialite's enjoying winter sun. in their sables without having to worry about the lower  class's


----------



## luxurysable

Beautiful sables


----------



## luxurysable

VictoriaD said:


> Sable the most beautiful fur!!


_Ivana  looks amazing the president also._


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> Russian socialite, Katia Verber in sable.





Flip88 said:


> Russian socialite, Katia Verber in sable.


Stepping from a Bentley in sable does it get any better then that.


----------



## luxurysable

papertiger said:


> Any shop I have to ring the bell to go in is my kinda shop  I only came in to look at the trapper hats honest


It is one way to keep riff raff from mixing with sable shopping socialites.


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> Congratulations on the Birkin, what did yoy order?


----------



## luxurysable

Love to go shopping here with my sugar


papertiger said:


> Any shop I have to ring the bell to go in is my kinda shop  I only came in to look at the trapper hats honest





Flip88 said:


> Russian socialite, Katia Verber in sable.





Perfect Day said:


> How we could all do some damage here!





Flip88 said:


> Congratulations on the Birkin, what did yoy order?


daddy


----------



## Flip88

luxurysable said:


> Love to go shopping here with my sugar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daddy


Please - stop posting this nonsense.


----------



## luxurysable

Love to shop here with my sugar daddy.


----------



## luxurysable

Prada_Princess said:


> Speaking of sable of old, I have been watching old runway video on Youtube.  If you like sable then may I introduce Christian Dior" Autumn Winter 2000 2001 Paris 1 of 3 pret a porter.



I did attend the wonderful display of opulent furs.


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> Please - stop posting this nonsense.


Nothing nonsensically about shopping for sable shopping with a billionaire sugar daddy, every ladies dream.


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>





birkin101 said:


>


----------



## Prada_Princess

luxurysable said:


> I would love to shop here  with my billionaire sugar daddy


This is a fashion forum not a fetish forum. Kindly stop.


----------



## Prada_Princess

From 1986, Liska advert found in an old Vogue magazine.


----------



## Perfect Day

Russian celebrity and singer.  

@gagara1987


----------



## periogirl28

@Prada_Princess We buy our own sables don't we ladies?


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> @Prada_Princess We buy our own sables don't we ladies?



We Da** well have to!


----------



## rose60610

I've my eye on a sable, and I'm at the point of springing on it.  It's really nice.


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> @Prada_Princess We buy our own sables don't we ladies?


[emoji2][emoji2] 


rose60610 said:


> I've my eye on a sable, and I'm at the point of springing on it.  It's really nice.


Oh tell us the details - price? Style? Colour? [emoji7]


----------



## Prada_Princess

By the way I have seen this vintage sable at a furrier in Manchester (England). Can I ask peoples thoughts? Firstly it won't fit me so I will need to get it altered but Glyns are a furrier anyway so I guess they will sort.

It is £1,990 which is good for sable. 

I cannot add a photo I am sorry.

https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/product-page/brown-sable-coat


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> By the way I have seen this vintage sable at a furrier in Manchester (England). Can I ask peoples thoughts? Firstly it won't fit me so I will need to get it altered but Glyns are a furrier anyway so I guess they will sort.
> 
> It is £1,990 which is good for sable.
> 
> I cannot add a photo I am sorry.
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/product-page/brown-sable-coat


Phoar! That's a lovely coat from what I can see. I love the pelt placement. Can you try it on and model it for us? I think you will get more constructive advice that way. And I will wait for the experts to chime on whether the fur is in good condition. Erm I dunno if you can try it this but if you gently pull the hairs and none come off it is well looked after. I was told this by my furriers.


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Phoar! That's a lovely coat from what I can see. I love the pelt placement. Can you try it on and model it for us? I think you will get more constructive advice that way. And I will wait for the experts to chime on whether the fur is in good condition. Erm I dunno if you can try it this but if you gently pull the hairs and none come off it is well looked after. I was told this by my furriers.


It's from their online catalogue but I hope to visit Manchester in the forthcoming weeks. If it is on good condition then - please please please - let me the owner of a Sable!! [emoji7] Assuming of course the pelts are in good condition.


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> It's from their online catalogue but I hope to visit Manchester in the forthcoming weeks. If it is on good condition then - please please please - let me the owner of a Sable!! [emoji7] Assuming of course the pelts are in good condition.


I wish you lots of Fur Fairy Dust!


----------



## Genie27

Good luck! Sable is so gorgeous!


----------



## rose60610

I saw a nice sable bolero at Saks online. Price was $29,500 marked down to $14, 475. Description:

Elegant bolero in sumptuous tip-dyed sable
Fold-over collar
Short sleeves
Concealed front hook-and-eye closure
Silk lining
About 14" from shoulder to hem
Fur type: Tip-dyed sable
Fur origin: Russia


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> By the way I have seen this vintage sable at a furrier in Manchester (England). Can I ask peoples thoughts? Firstly it won't fit me so I will need to get it altered but Glyns are a furrier anyway so I guess they will sort.
> 
> It is £1,990 which is good for sable.
> 
> I cannot add a photo I am sorry.
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/product-page/brown-sable-coat



Great for the price but it looks like a fitted 10, make sure the shoulders fit and the arms are wide enough at the top. You may not ever need to close it anyway, but also check it does close and feels comfortable.


----------



## papertiger

rose60610 said:


> I saw a nice sable bolero at Saks online. Price was $29,500 marked down to $14, 475. Description:
> 
> Elegant bolero in sumptuous tip-dyed sable
> Fold-over collar
> Short sleeves
> Concealed front hook-and-eye closure
> Silk lining
> About 14" from shoulder to hem
> Fur type: Tip-dyed sable
> Fur origin: Russia



Are you thinking about it *rose*? Now is def a good time to buy. Soon many of the same furs may return to full price again. I've seen it happen many times.


----------



## Prada_Princess

rose60610 said:


> I saw a nice sable bolero at Saks online. Price was $29,500 marked down to $14, 475. Description:
> 
> Elegant bolero in sumptuous tip-dyed sable
> Fold-over collar
> Short sleeves
> Concealed front hook-and-eye closure
> Silk lining
> About 14" from shoulder to hem
> Fur type: Tip-dyed sable
> Fur origin: Russia


Sounds incredible. Definitely a great investment.


papertiger said:


> Great for the price but it looks like a fitted 10, make sure the shoulders fit and the arms are wide enough at the top. You may not ever need to close it anyway but also check it doesn close and feel comfortable.


Always wise words. [emoji10]


----------



## Flip88

rose60610 said:


> I saw a nice sable bolero at Saks online. Price was $29,500 marked down to $14, 475. Description:
> 
> Elegant bolero in sumptuous tip-dyed sable
> Fold-over collar
> Short sleeves
> Concealed front hook-and-eye closure
> Silk lining
> About 14" from shoulder to hem
> Fur type: Tip-dyed sable
> Fur origin: Russia


Rose, this sounds like a perfect investment. Good luck and we wish you luck.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> By the way I have seen this vintage sable at a furrier in Manchester (England). Can I ask peoples thoughts? Firstly it won't fit me so I will need to get it altered but Glyns are a furrier anyway so I guess they will sort.
> 
> It is £1,990 which is good for sable.
> 
> I cannot add a photo I am sorry.
> 
> https://www.glynscollections.co.uk/product-page/brown-sable-coat


It's lovely PP. I know that furrier from a few years ago. Is the old guy still working their or is it his sons? Anyway, I am sure they will sort you out.


----------



## Perfect Day

From Instagram 
@anano.mikharashvili


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3817469
> 
> 
> From Instagram
> @anano.mikharashvili


This colour is perfect.


----------



## papertiger

To keep us going 'till it's time to wrap-up again, some beautiful pics of actress Anouk Aimee in sable circa 1960s.


----------



## Prada_Princess

papertiger said:


> To keep us going 'till it's time to wrap-up again, some beautiful pics of actress Anouk Aimee in sable circa 1960s.
> 
> View attachment 3823340
> View attachment 3823341
> View attachment 3823342
> View attachment 3823343


How beautiful.


----------



## Serva1

Prada_Princess said:


> How beautiful.



+1 stunning


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> To keep us going 'till it's time to wrap-up again, some beautiful pics of actress Anouk Aimee in sable circa 1960s.
> 
> View attachment 3823340
> View attachment 3823341
> View attachment 3823342
> View attachment 3823343


How adorable!


----------



## mesvalises

Hello, everyone.  I have not posted on PF in a very long time. Forgive me if someone has mentioned this, but is there some reason why you rarely see a vertically cut sable on these pages or anywhere else these days? I like horizontally worked coats, too, but I still think vertical cuts are lovely and have more natural movement. To me, horizontally worked furs look best on very thin women.


----------



## mesvalises

birkin101 said:


> ^ No, this a lighter sable.  Miroslava Duma has a couple of coats made of Barguzin.



I am no expert, but I did purchase a 3/4 J. Mendel Barguzin sable coat a few years ago. It is in a medium greyish or ash brown. I wanted that color because I already have a black Dennis Basso mink. It's my understanding that although the most expensive Barguzin sable is near black with a blueish caste, Barguzin sable comes in a number of colors. The number of silvery hair affects the price almost as much as the color of the fur.
Check out the professional sable pelt seller easyfur.com to see the variety of colors available in Sojuzpushnina Barguzin. Looking at the full pelt Without the distraction of fashion or a person wearing the coat gives a better idea of the true color.

https://easyfur.com/search?sSearch=barguzin&p=1


----------



## Perfect Day

mesvalises said:


> I am no expert, but I did purchase a 3/4 J. Mendel Barguzin sable coat a few years ago. It is in a medium greyish or ash brown. I wanted that color because I already have a black Dennis Basso mink. It's my understanding that although the most expensive Barguzin sable is near black with a blueish caste, Barguzin sable comes in a number of colors. The number of silvery hair affects the price almost as much as the color of the fur.
> Check out the professional sable pelt seller easyfur.com to see the variety of colors available in Sojuzpushnina Barguzin. Looking at the full pelt Without the distraction of fashion or a person wearing the coat gives a better idea of the true color.
> 
> https://easyfur.com/search?sSearch=barguzin&p=1


I think you are right (bit then I am no expert either). I did hear that some furriers were dying the pelts to give the appearance of the silvery tip. I just don't have the funds for sable but if I did I prefer the darker ones - but honestly they are all beautiful. Looking at the pelts enables a different perspective, as you say it's easier to assess.


----------



## mesvalises

Hermesaholic said:


> Some questions:
> 
> 1)Do you know if there is such a things as farmed verses wild sable?  I heard "oh that must be farmed" in one discussion.
> 
> 2)I was at several high end places and the tags read "tip dyed" and "bleached."  The prices were all the same crazy high..............I was told nearly all sable is treated in some way.  its minimal but its done to blend the pelts surface color to be more uniform.  does this sound right?




I've read that prior to the collapse of the Soviet Union, Russian sable was primarily farmed in state sponsored farms. When the government stopped providing credits to sable farms, farmers could no longer afford to feed the animals and pay employee salaries.  As a result many animals died of illness and starvation. Today, most sable from Russia is wild caught by independent hunters who then sell their pelts on the open market or to Sojuzpushnina. As of 2000, there were only 5 Russian sable farms left.


----------



## mesvalises

Perfect Day said:


> I think you are right (bit then I am no expert either). I did hear that some furriers were dying the pelts to give the appearance of the silvery tip. I just don't have the funds for sable but if I did I prefer the darker ones - but honestly they are all beautiful. Looking at the pelts enables a different perspective, as you say it's easier to assess.



I wonder how they could dye only the tips?  That wouldn't shock me, though.  Maybe it's like getting our hair highlighted through a cap. Glad that the link was helpful to you. I also found it helpful to see how they rate the number of "silverys" and how much the pelts cost wholesale.  There doesn't seem to be much of a correlation between fur color and wholesale price with the Barguzin pelts.  The most expensive Barguzin pelts were not the darkest. Even at over $500 USD per pelt, furriers who construct and sell the garments are making a healthy profit.  That seems to go triple for the super high end designers. That may be why you sometimes see such drastic reductions in price when the furs are on "sale."


----------



## mesvalises

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3296102
> View attachment 3296103
> View attachment 3296104
> 
> 
> Lucie de la Falasse attending Christian Dior wearing sable.
> 
> Credit to Getty Images


Finally, a natural beauty in a lovely sable coat.  What IS it with the Russians and their fish lips, chipmunk cheeks and globbed on makeup?  They all look exactly the same.


----------



## papertiger

mesvalises said:


> I am no expert, but I did purchase a 3/4 J. Mendel Barguzin sable coat a few years ago. It is in a medium greyish or ash brown. I wanted that color because I already have a black Dennis Basso mink. It's my understanding that although the most expensive Barguzin sable is near black with a blueish caste, Barguzin sable comes in a number of colors. The number of silvery hair affects the price almost as much as the color of the fur.
> Check out the professional sable pelt seller easyfur.com to see the variety of colors available in Sojuzpushnina Barguzin. Looking at the full pelt Without the distraction of fashion or a person wearing the coat gives a better idea of the true color.
> 
> https://easyfur.com/search?sSearch=barguzin&p=1



You're quite right. Dark means nothing alone. Thick pelts, well matched with wondrous lustre is what really counts.


----------



## papertiger

mesvalises said:


> Hello, everyone.  I have not posted on PF in a very long time. Forgive me if someone has mentioned this, but is there some reason why you rarely see a vertically cut sable on these pages or anywhere else these days? I like horizontally worked coats, too, but I still think vertical cuts are lovely and have more natural movement. To me, horizontally worked furs look best on very thin women.



It may be just fashion, but you're right, I also see far fewer full length sables.


----------



## papertiger

mesvalises said:


> I wonder how they could dye only the tips?  That wouldn't shock me, though.  Maybe it's like getting our hair highlighted through a cap. Glad that the link was helpful to you. I also found it helpful to see how they rate the number of "silverys" and how much the pelts cost wholesale.  There doesn't seem to be much of a correlation between fur color and wholesale price with the Barguzin pelts.  The most expensive Barguzin pelts were not the darkest. Even at over $500 USD per pelt, furriers who construct and sell the garments are making a healthy profit.  That seems to go triple for the super high end designers. That may be why you sometimes see such drastic reductions in price when the furs are on "sale."



It's like adding highlights to hair through little holes for the longer guard hairs. You can usually tell it's dyed as all the colour will be the same and so will the length. Treated pelts are often not even near high quality and mostly male and are often are dyed darker first (leaving a tale-tell dark underside). Like heat treated stones, these pelts are often overdone making them look artificial. Good enough to photo well and to placate Insta users perhaps but naturally good pelts fetch such a high price at auction it's not cost effective as most sable lovers will not touch dyed sable. Years ago you could choose your sable pelts to check the underside and then have whatever style made up. Now the designer names have come like Basso and Tivioli, people have a name to trust and the brand is not going to risk its reputation.


----------



## mesvalises

papertiger said:


> It's like adding highlights to hair through little holes for the longer guard hairs. You can usually tell it's dyed as all the colour will be the same and so will the length. Treated pelts are often not even near high quality and mostly male and are often are dyed darker first (leaving a tale-tell dark underside). Like heat treated stones, these pelts are often overdone making them look artificial. Good enough to photo well and to placate Insta users perhaps but naturally good pelts fetch such a high price at auction it's not cost effective as most sable lovers will not touch dyed sable. Years ago you could choose your sable pelts to check the underside and then have whatever style made up. Now the designer names have come like Basso and Tivioli, people have a name to trust and the brand is not going to risk its reputation.



Thank you for the wonderful info, Paper Tiger! Here are two obscure sites that I really enjoyed:

https://sobol38.ru/en/170516-fur-auction-result-en/
(Info on sable auctions with lots of info on grading skins and color)

http://galakhachaturova.com/en/collection.html
(Sable to die for...)


----------



## mesvalises

It seems that lighter sable pelts sold better at auction than the usually coveted dark shades. Interesting.


----------



## mesvalises

Unbelievably gorgeous sable garments. The Russians keep the best skins for themselves!

http://galakhachaturova.com/en/history.html


----------



## mesvalises

https://sobol38.ru/en/sable-market-analitycs-news-160926-en/
Current state of the Russian Sable market. Fascinating- if you like the nuts and bolts of the industry.


----------



## mesvalises

Are thise dyed


papertiger said:


> It's like adding highlights to hair through little holes for the longer guard hairs. You can usually tell it's dyed as all the colour will be the same and so will the length. Treated pelts are often not even near high quality and mostly male and are often are dyed darker first (leaving a tale-tell dark underside). Like heat treated stones, these pelts are often overdone making them look artificial. Good enough to photo well and to placate Insta users perhaps but naturally good pelts fetch such a high price at auction it's not cost effective as most sable lovers will not touch dyed sable. Years ago you could choose your sable pelts to check the underside and then have whatever style made up. Now the designer names have come like Basso and Tivioli, people have a name to trust and the brand is not going to risk its reputation.



I wonder about those low priced "Barguzin" coats out of a certain Eastern European country that you see all over the internet.  They look great in the photos, but seem wayyyy too good to be true.


----------



## Perfect Day

@alesiaasta IG


----------



## snibor

Was looking at furs on NM website and this came up described as "oversized pullover"). It's $54,000. I find it odd. More like a throw or a sable snuggy thing.


----------



## Perfect Day

snibor said:


> Was looking at furs on NM website and this came up described as "oversized pullover"). It's $54,000. I find it odd. More like a throw or a sable snuggy thing.
> View attachment 3848449


I don't really see it's function to be honest. The fur is nice though.


----------



## snibor

Perfect Day said:


> I don't really see it's function to be honest. The fur is nice though.



Me either. Very strange. I can't imagine who would spend that kind of $ on that. I'd rather have a coat!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Was looking at furs on NM website and this came up described as "oversized pullover"). It's $54,000. I find it odd. More like a throw or a sable snuggy thing.
> View attachment 3848449



I keep thinkin'.....B O
Would be a pain to clean it all the time


----------



## KellyObsessed

This is a waste of good sable imo.    I would like to see the fool who would buy this monstrosity.


----------



## Flip88

KellyObsessed said:


> This is a waste of good sable imo.    I would like to see the fool who would buy this monstrosity.


I agree it would be better as a coat or jacket. But I guess the buyer of this would already have a rack of furs. I doubt anybody would wear it enough to justify the price.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> I agree it would be better as a coat or jacket. But I guess the buyer of this would already have a rack of furs. I doubt anybody would wear it enough to justify the price.



Zipper right down the middle ....
I wanted to write in a zipper sound effect but there are no words to describe what a zipper sounds like


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> Zipper right down the middle ....
> I wanted to write in a zipper sound effect but there are no words to describe what a zipper sounds like


Lol.

To something a little more useful?




@buzova


----------



## Flip88

Susan lucci, credit to BFA


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> Zipper right down the middle ....
> I wanted to write in a zipper sound effect but there are no words to describe what a zipper sounds like


ITA


----------



## Prada_Princess

From an interesting article in the Dailymail about a ball for Russian socialites. What a vast amount of sable  (and the odd lynx) - oh how I was born to be a Russian billionaire!!!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Part 2 ....

I bet there was a few million pounds worth of sable at the ball! [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Wow!!  Those are some beautiful Sable coats!!!!


----------



## Flip88

What an amazing collection of sables!


----------



## periogirl28

Dear @Prada_Princess, thank you for all the eye candy!


----------



## Perfect Day

A swarm of sables [emoji7]


----------



## Perfect Day

Julia Dilua courtesy of Getty.


----------



## Perfect Day

#2


----------



## Perfect Day

#3


----------



## snibor

My my. All are gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

I just want colder weather to start wearing mine!


----------



## KittieKelly

My eyes! My eyes! I can't take such beauty!


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> I just want colder weather to start wearing mine!


I bet you are and I would be also. 

What a fabulous array of sables. I love seeing them on the runway in their glory.


----------



## cdtracing

WOW!!  Those are just breathtaking!!!!  You ladies are killing me!!!  I want a sable so bad!!!


----------



## snibor

Finally cold and it’s out of storage!  Kindly excuse the messy closet which is still a work in progress.


----------



## Perfect Day

snibor said:


> Finally cold and it’s out of storage!  Kindly excuse the messy closet which is still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873401


Wow! A sable on show. Love it.


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> Finally cold and it’s out of storage!  Kindly excuse the messy closet which is still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873401



I love your Sable jacket!  I'm so Jelly!!!!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> I love your Sable jacket!  I'm so Jelly!!!!



Thanks. I had no time to look around in fur store today when I picked up my furs but I told them I’d be back to browse. So much eye candy oh my.


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> Thanks. I had no time to look around in fur store today when I picked up my furs but I told them I’d be back to browse. So much eye candy oh my.



I have to go back to the fur store in a week or so to pick up the black leather coat with black fox collar DH decided to buy for me while we were picking up my other fur items.  He was looking around, saw this & said I should have it because I have been wanting a black leather coat.  He said "Happy Early Christmas, Happy Thanksgiving, whatever."   I  was floored because he already bought the Shadow Fox wrap as my Christmas present.  The sleeves were too long so they're going to shorten them.  I'll take some pics when I go back!!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> I have to go back to the fur store in a week or so to pick up the black leather coat with black fox collar DH decided to buy for me while we were picking up my other fur items.  He was looking around, saw this & said I should have it because I have been wanting a black leather coat.  He said "Happy Early Christmas, Happy Thanksgiving, whatever."   I  was floored because he already bought the Shadow Fox wrap as my Christmas present.  The sleeves were too long so they're going to shorten them.  I'll take some pics when I go back!!



Oh nice!!!


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> Finally cold and it’s out of storage!  Kindly excuse the messy closet which is still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873401


Oh how I wish I owned sable.


----------



## Prada_Princess

snibor said:


> Finally cold and it’s out of storage!  Kindly excuse the messy closet which is still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873401


It's lovely. Do you typically wear it with jeans / as part of a casual outfit?


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> It's lovely. Do you typically wear it with jeans / as part of a casual outfit?


I have to admit I have only worn it a few times and it was casually, although I think it would look good over a long gown.    I have a few other fur coats (not sable) and tend to wear them more often.    After seeing this thread and asking all of your opinions on here, I decided to try to wear the sable more.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> I have to admit I have only worn it a few times and it was casually, although I think it would look good over a long gown.    I have a few other fur coats (not sable) and tend to wear them more often.    After seeing this thread and asking all of your opinions on here, I decided to try to wear the sable more.


It really is pretty! It's such a versatile style


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> It really is pretty! It's such a versatile style



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Finally cold and it’s out of storage!  Kindly excuse the messy closet which is still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873401



Beautiful, really suits you too, just the perfect little sable for any occasion.

Mine is also a jacket, I feel like a get more wear out of a shorter fur which is why I went to sable that length (though I love my longer (minks) too).


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Beautiful, really suits you too, just the perfect little sable for any occasion.
> 
> Mine is also a jacket, I feel like a get more wear out of a shorter fur which is why I went to sable that length (though I love my longer (minks) too).



Thanks. I agree about shorter jackets, but I can’t seem to part with the full length mink I have.  I noticed in fur store several customers coming in to ask about shortening their full length furs.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Thanks. I agree about shorter jackets, but I can’t seem to part with the full length mink I have.  I noticed in fur store several customers coming in to ask about shortening their full length furs.



I think they're behind the times. Full length and 7/8 are decidedly in but it depends what suits the would-be wearer


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Thanks. I agree about shorter jackets, but I can’t seem to part with the full length mink I have.  I noticed in fur store several customers coming in to ask about shortening their full length furs.


Full length comes in handy for when it's really blustery outside. Knee length seems to be my favorite
A full length mink is so classy looking


----------



## KittieKelly

Sable made her debut today


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Sable made her debut today
> 
> View attachment 3885676
> View attachment 3885677



This is so stunning!  What a buy you got. It’s gorgeous and looks amazing on you. And I luv the bag with it too. [emoji106]


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Sable made her debut today
> 
> View attachment 3885676
> View attachment 3885677


Oh, this looks so good on you!!!  This is a wonderful find!!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> This is so stunning!  What a buy you got. It’s gorgeous and looks amazing on you. And I luv the bag with it too. [emoji106]



Thank you. I think I lucked out on the price too 



cdtracing said:


> Oh, this looks so good on you!!!  This is a wonderful find!!!!



Thank you 
and I lost 4 pounds! 
Just til' Thanksgiving though


----------



## chicinthecity777

KittieKelly said:


> Sable made her debut today
> 
> View attachment 3885676
> View attachment 3885677


Amazing coat!


----------



## KittieKelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Amazing coat!



Thank you 
It has a sheen to it that doesn't quite show in the pics. Maybe I should clean that mirror


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> Sable made her debut today
> 
> View attachment 3885676
> View attachment 3885677


Incredible. My dream..... [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

KittieKelly said:


> Sable made her debut today
> 
> View attachment 3885676
> View attachment 3885677



So beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> Incredible. My dream..... [emoji7]





Serva1 said:


> So beautiful [emoji7]



Thank you loves


----------



## periogirl28

On a cold Sunday at Bond St.


----------



## KittieKelly

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3890208
> 
> On a cold Sunday at Bond St.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## periogirl28

KittieKelly said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you but your coat is just amazingly beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3890208
> 
> On a cold Sunday at Bond St.


Beautiful!


----------



## snibor

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3890208
> 
> On a cold Sunday at Bond St.



You look gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Sable made her debut today
> 
> View attachment 3885676
> View attachment 3885677



Looks stunning on you, perfect styling too


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3890208
> 
> On a cold Sunday at Bond St.



Perfect on such a cold day


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Perfect on such a cold day


Yes it certainly kept me warm. Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

snibor said:


> You look gorgeous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks so much!


----------



## KittieKelly

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you but your coat is just amazingly beautiful!



Thank you 
I really love yours too!


----------



## Flip88

KK and Periodgirl  ..... super sables! I am officially envious.


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> Looks stunning on you, perfect styling too



Thank you


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3890208
> 
> On a cold Sunday at Bond St.


Gorgeous!!! My inspiration for winter dressing!


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> KK and Periodgirl  ..... super sables! I am officially envious.


Awww thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous!!! My inspiration for winter dressing!


That's really sweet dear Genie! Thank you!


----------



## Prada_Princess

I was watching the World Cup draw the other day and noticed in the arrivals some lady in the most beautiful sable coat. I must try to find a photo!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prada_Princess said:


> I was watching the World Cup draw the other day and noticed in the arrivals some lady in the most beautiful sable coat. I must try to find a photo!


I saw her too! Carrying a Chanel boy bag I think. Or was it chinchilla?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prada_Princess said:


> I was watching the World Cup draw the other day and noticed in the arrivals some lady in the most beautiful sable coat. I must try to find a photo!


Ooops just saw the chinchilla thread. I saw that lady! LOL!


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> I was watching the World Cup draw the other day and noticed in the arrivals some lady in the most beautiful sable coat. I must try to find a photo!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I saw her too! Carrying a Chanel boy bag I think. Or was it chinchilla?



Too funny!  The knowledge on this forum is hilarious. Only a member would notice the bag and fur and know what it is.  [emoji106]


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3890208
> 
> On a cold Sunday at Bond St. [emoji813]


Absolutely amazing. You have such style. Bet London loved you!!


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> Absolutely amazing. You have such style. Bet London loved you!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ari

Very cold day. I don’t like my self in fur, so I use mostly for warmth. I feel like a bear. [emoji199]


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Very cold day. I don’t like my self in fur, so I use mostly for warmth. I feel like a bear. [emoji199]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903611


You look great! Love the rest of the outfit too. Who made your jeans and boots? I like the cut.

And, and are those the arm warmers?  I think I need a pair on my 3/4 sleeve coat too.


----------



## cdtracing

ari said:


> Very cold day. I don’t like my self in fur, so I use mostly for warmth. I feel like a bear. [emoji199]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903611


I think you look wonderful in your fur....not like a bear at all!!  I love the look & your fur goes great with your outfit.  You look so stylish!


----------



## Prada_Princess

ari said:


> Very cold day. I don’t like my self in fur, so I use mostly for warmth. I feel like a bear. [emoji199]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903611


Feel like a bear??? Seriously you look like something straight off the catwalk. You look amazing and what a beauty of a sable!!


----------



## Flip88

ari said:


> Very cold day. I don’t like my self in fur, so I use mostly for warmth. I feel like a bear. [emoji199]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903611


Ari, the whole outfit could not be better. Everything works. The sable is just awesome.


----------



## KittieKelly

ari said:


> Very cold day. I don’t like my self in fur, so I use mostly for warmth. I feel like a bear. [emoji199]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903611



My goodness that is gorgeous and it looks stunning on you! 
Not even close to a bear, you really do look great


----------



## KittieKelly

Tough act to follow  here is my measly little vintage sable scarf


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> Tough act to follow [emoji38] here is my measly little vintage sable scarf
> 
> View attachment 3905393


You have a fur closet to envy - never mind the world "measly' besides, it's lovely!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> You have a fur closet to envy - never mind the world "measly' besides, it's lovely!!



hehe thank you


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> You look great! Love the rest of the outfit too. Who made your jeans and boots? I like the cut.
> 
> And, and are those the arm warmers?  I think I need a pair on my 3/4 sleeve coat too.


Genie, thank you! The velvet jeans are Chanel and the boots are Prada. [emoji4]
Yes, I’m wearing arm warmers. [emoji5]
Very useful!



cdtracing said:


> I think you look wonderful in your fur....not like a bear at all!!  I love the look & your fur goes great with your outfit.  You look so stylish!


cdtracing, thank you! [emoji5]



Prada_Princess said:


> Feel like a bear??? Seriously you look like something straight off the catwalk. You look amazing and what a beauty of a sable!!


Prada_Princess, thank you! 
I’m quite tall with wide shoulders and I do look big with this sable, but I agree the sable is beautiful. 


Flip88 said:


> Ari, the whole outfit could not be better. Everything works. The sable is just awesome.


Flip, thank you [emoji5] 


KittieKelly said:


> My goodness that is gorgeous and it looks stunning on you!
> Not even close to a bear, you really do look great


KittieKelly, what a beautiful color! Gorgeous look!


KittieKelly said:


> Tough act to follow  here is my measly little vintage sable scarf
> 
> View attachment 3905393


----------



## Perfect Day

ari said:


> Very cold day. I don’t like my self in fur, so I use mostly for warmth. I feel like a bear. [emoji199]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903611


Sable is perfect for a cold day (not that I speak from experience). The fur looks so beautiful honestly as does your whole look.


KittieKelly said:


> Tough act to follow [emoji38] here is my measly little vintage sable scarf
> 
> View attachment 3905393


A touch act to follow indeed but still, looking good.


----------



## KittieKelly

ari said:


> Genie, thank you! The velvet jeans are Chanel and the boots are Prada. [emoji4]
> Yes, I’m wearing arm warmers. [emoji5]
> Very useful!
> 
> 
> cdtracing, thank you! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> Prada_Princess, thank you!
> I’m quite tall with wide shoulders and I do look big with this sable, but I agree the sable is beautiful.
> 
> Flip, thank you [emoji5]
> 
> KittieKelly, what a beautiful color! Gorgeous look!



Thank you


----------



## Prada_Princess

Something I saw on Getty.


----------



## Prada_Princess

This is CRUEL! A friend of mine who knows I crave a sable sends me this photo of her new coat. She is not on TPF and does not want me to share her pics other than this one. She got it for Christmas from her partner who is (obviously) very wealthy. 

I just had to share it. Python (I think) and Sable. She is so flippin lucky!!!!!!

If I ever get to try it on I will share a pic. Oh I hope I do!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Throwback. 

Did Santa leave a sable for any of us? (Not me sadly).


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3915912
> 
> 
> Throwback.
> 
> Did Santa leave a sable for any of us? (Not me sadly).



Not me either.


----------



## cdtracing

Unfortunately, no sable under my tree but I'm quite pleased with the 2 fox I did get.  I got mine before Christmas so I could go ahead & wear them for company parties, ect.


----------



## Perfect Day

cdtracing said:


> Unfortunately, no sable under my tree but I'm quite pleased with the 2 fox I did get.  I got mine before Christmas so I could go ahead & wear them for company parties, ect.


Wise thinking! Yes you should be pleased as they are fab.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3915912
> 
> 
> Throwback.
> 
> Did Santa leave a sable for any of us? (Not me sadly).


I wish!!!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3915912
> 
> 
> Throwback.
> 
> Did Santa leave a sable for any of us? (Not me sadly).



I got a few minks and a pre-loved fox. The pre-loved sable I got recently wasn't part of xmas...it was part begging lol


----------



## cdtracing

Perfect Day said:


> Wise thinking! Yes you should be pleased as they are fab.


Yes!  I got lots of compliments on the fox trimmed silver cape at DH's company Christmas party & Sunday School Christmas dinner.  My family loved it when I wore it back home yesterday for Christmas Day.  My SNL wanted to know where I got it cause she wants one.  The black leather w/ fox collar I've worn to dinners with friends & shopping.  It's really warm & the lamb leather is so soft!  I still want a stroller coat, though.  Maybe I'll check the after Christmas  sales.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sable sable everywhere .... [emoji445][emoji445][emoji444][emoji444]

Getty Images


----------



## mochachoc

I was watching All About Eve and was struck by all the fur on display but particularly the sable. Sumptious.


----------



## cdtracing

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3919730
> 
> 
> Sable sable everywhere .... [emoji445][emoji445][emoji444][emoji444]
> 
> Getty Images



Oh, be still my heart!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

mochachoc said:


> I was watching All About Eve and was struck by all the fur on display but particularly the sable. Sumptious.


Oh I must watch this one day, it's a classic. Anyone recall the film Cocktail which featured a huge sable coat. 

I cannot find a better photo but this might job your memories?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kelly Lynch [emoji7] I loved this film.


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> Kelly Lynch [emoji7] I loved this film.




I never saw it, but if there's fur I'm down! I will check if Hulu has it


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> I never saw it, but if there's fur I'm down! I will check if Hulu has it


If I remember correctly there were couple of sables that featured.

There was also some fabulous furs in Casino with Sharon Stone but I don't think sable.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> If I remember correctly there were couple of sables that featured.
> 
> There was also some fabulous furs in Casino with Sharon Stone but I don't think sable.





Sharon Stone wore chinchilla in that film and fox I think.




Prada_Princess said:


> If I remember correctly there were couple of sables that featured.
> 
> There was also some fabulous furs in Casino with Sharon Stone but I don't think sable.


----------



## Flip88

Kate on a sable hat. Oh how I would love some sable in my life. A hat would be fine as a start!

Dailymail.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Flip88 said:


> Kate on a sable hat. Oh how I would love some sable in my life. A hat would be fine as a start!
> 
> Dailymail.
> View attachment 3927078


Looks like the start of her baby bump is on display too, I love being prego, but I am done!


----------



## pianolize

girlsnstilletos said:


> OK ladies, I'm having very serious second thoughts on the sable jacket!  I love the coat, it's not about the coat itself, but I don't know if it will fit into my casual life style. I'm very casual overall (rarely wear dresses and skirts) and I feel the sable is so extravagant and 'fancy', I don't know if sable is the right choice for me. I see all the gorgeous Russian models in their sables, but I don't have a life like them or dress like them. The coat is mine if I want it, it's been paid for but I don't have to take it when it comes in on Thursday. It's a gorgeous coat, but I don't want to get something so expensive and barely wear it!
> 
> I don't know if I should choose a less extravagant looking fur, such as mink? I'd still want the shorter jacket length to go with my casual look. What do you ladies think?


I know this is a VERY old thread, but I'm going through that NOW! It's so gorgeous- I saw a photo of someone's vintage capelet and now I'm dying to have one too!!! I'm casual mainly, and have other things I'd wear otherwise, so this is exactly my question- we live in the city and use mass transit all the time; I really hate worrying about ppl smashing into me with coffee/drinks/sharp objects etc...
I'd love to see what you all ended up with!


----------



## pianolize

papertiger said:


> Sables are dense warm fur and very fluffy unless someone lives in the Arctic, up a high mountain or continental inland, the heat generated will be hard to stand.
> 
> From my obsessive scrutiny of sable watching, ladies who buy huge, long sables thinking the more sable the better think they look like the first pic, but end up looking like the second.


@papertiger , this is ALWAYS how I feel!!!  How does one eyeball a fur and know it WON'T fit like that?! Are you an internet-fur-shopper?  I'm afraid of these very-fluffy ones for this reason.  Do you have to be a rail for these to work?! 

I just don't want to join the club of lumberjack -bear ladies running around in their ginormous coats!!! Not that they don't look amazing. 

(@KittieKelly this is exactly why I'm terrified of sizing up!!! Reminds me of when my father would hoard things for me to 'grow into'- I still have one FF coat I wore to the mailbox downstairs today as my housecoat, which is LUDICROUSLY BIG, which he thought I'd 'grow into'... and here I am 25 yrs later...)


----------



## papertiger

pianolize said:


> @papertiger , this is ALWAYS how I feel!!!  How does one eyeball a fur and know it WON'T fit like that?! Are you an internet-fur-shopper?  I'm afraid of these very-fluffy ones for this reason.  Do you have to be a rail for these to work?!
> 
> I just don't want to join the club of lumberjack -bear ladies running around in their ginormous coats!!! Not that they don't look amazing.
> 
> (@KittieKelly this is exactly why I'm terrified of sizing up!!! Reminds me of when my father would hoard things for me to 'grow into'- I still have one FF coat I wore to the mailbox downstairs today as my housecoat, which is LUDICROUSLY BIG, which he thought I'd 'grow into'... and here I am 25 yrs later...)



No. It's really important to try furs on. A good furrier can cut most furs to flatter. It also matters how you style types of fur. My sable is a jacket and it looks great dressed up and sexy (OK, me here, so sexier not super-sexy) with a pencil skirt or column trous/pants, for evening over a LBD or slim long gown. I wouldn't wear it over voluminous dress or full skirt. I have a fox 'chubby' that basically I have to wear a mini with or skinny jeans otherwise I look like a bear. No way would I ever get away with a chinchilla, maybe only as a bolero. At the end of the day mink is always going to be one of the most wearable, versatile  furs but that doesn't take away that the right sable on the right body can look every inch magnificent.


----------



## Flip88

From Braschi IG


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> From Braschi IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966443



Be still my heart!!  What glorious sable.  Definitely drool worthy!!


----------



## Flip88

Nicole Pizzato in Sable her IG


----------



## Flip88

@i_will_never_show


----------



## Flip88

@mirayam665


----------



## cdtracing

Lawd....I need the smelling salts!!!  Those are breathtaking!!!


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Lawd....I need the smelling salts!!!  Those are breathtaking!!!


If you use Insta then just search sable - it's amazing. There are literally gorgeous furs on display.


----------



## Flip88

More proof @julia_


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> More proof @julia_
> View attachment 3969052



If I ever get a sable, I would get one similar to this one!!!!


----------



## Flip88

Not mine but I have seen these. Aren't they fabulous !!! I guess any furrier could make them.


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Not mine but I have seen these. Aren't they fabulous !!! I guess any furrier could make them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969286



Those are nice but I couldn't walk on that kind of fur!  LOL   I guess I'm just old school.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Those are nice but I couldn't walk on that kind of fur!  LOL   I guess I'm just old school.


I think they are not for walking, just relaxing on at home in front of a cosy fire [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> I think they are not for walking, just relaxing on at home in front of a cosy fire [emoji7]



No, I think they are just house slippers but I still walk around the house.  The fur is beautiful, though.


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> If I ever get a sable, I would get one similar to this one!!!!



The horizontal banding around the arm is lovely


----------



## cdtracing

papertiger said:


> The horizontal banding around the arm is lovely



Yes, it is.  I love the color, too.


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it is.  I love the color, too.



Took me ages to find mine. All I knew is I wanted a jacket but I tried on hundreds in the process


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> Took me ages to find mine. All I knew is I wanted a jacket but I tried on hundreds in the process


I did this when buying a home. Spent ages looking but eventually when I found my bungalow..... It was an instant "this one".

Here is one from Insta again


----------



## KittieKelly

Sable today


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Sable today
> 
> View attachment 3981372
> View attachment 3981373
> View attachment 3981374



Your sable is dreamy!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Your sable is dreamy!!!



Thank you 
I wish I had better pics...maybe I need a selfie stick lol


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Bonya


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> Sable today
> 
> View attachment 3981372
> View attachment 3981373
> View attachment 3981374



That collar is everything my dear, and the shape of the whole coat is wonderful


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> That collar is everything my dear, and the shape of the whole coat is wonderful



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

I can't believe it's the end of April and we're still in fur


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I can't believe it's the end of April and we're still in fur



Luv!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Luv!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you darling, my pride and joy


----------



## cdtracing

papertiger said:


> I can't believe it's the end of April and we're still in fur


Your coat is beautiful & looks so comfortable.  I bet it warm!!  I wish I could still wear my fur but it's in the high 70's to 80's here.


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> Your coat is beautiful & looks so comfortable.  I bet it warm!!  I wish I could still wear my fur but it's in the high 70's to 80's here.



Very cold here atm but they say it's going to get warmer. Rainwear today, pouring all day. Cold or sun, we won't complain either way


----------



## KittieKelly

papertiger said:


> I can't believe it's the end of April and we're still in fur



This is gorgeous!! You look adorable  Love!



cdtracing said:


> Your coat is beautiful & looks so comfortable.  I bet it warm!!  I wish I could still wear my fur but it's in the high 70's to 80's here.



The past few days have been 90, today 88. The air is saturated with humidity 
We got the pool open just in time!
Next week they are calling for a frost...really?  I may be able to get one more fur day in! yes!


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> This is gorgeous!! You look adorable  Love!
> 
> 
> 
> The past few days have been 90, today 88. The air is saturated with humidity
> We got the pool open just in time!
> Next week they are calling for a frost...really?  I may be able to get one more fur day in! yes!



Lol.  Kk I will miss you and your posts this summer.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Lol.  Kk I will miss you and your posts this summer.




It will be a long boring summer without furs 
But we can have fun with bag charms and furry pumps


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> [emoji38]
> It will be a long boring summer without furs
> But we can have fun with bag charms and furry pumps


And also there will be a mass of furs on the runways. Dennis Basso have just released some gorgeous photos of their up coming fur collections on their website. When I get a minute I'll post some.


----------



## Flip88

Basso


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Basso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064540
> View attachment 4064541
> View attachment 4064542
> View attachment 4064543
> View attachment 4064544
> View attachment 4064545



Mercy


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Basso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064540
> View attachment 4064541
> View attachment 4064542
> View attachment 4064543
> View attachment 4064544
> View attachment 4064545



These coats are amazing!!!


----------



## snibor

Determined to wear it this year. My only sable.  Gonna wear it  casually today. (Hope your not bored of seeing it as I posted before lol)


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> Determined to wear it this year. My only sable.  Gonna wear it  casually today. (Hope your not bored of seeing it as I posted before lol)
> View attachment 4235618


Never bored of seeing it. It's a beauty.


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Never bored of seeing it. It's a beauty.


Thanks a bunch!

Edit.. guy at the supermarket just complimented the coat!  He said wow that’s beautiful is it mink?  Ha! He just made my day.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Edit.. guy at the supermarket just complimented the coat!  He said wow that’s beautiful is it mink?  Ha! He just made my day.


Someone has an admirer me thinks [emoji7][emoji8] lol


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> Determined to wear it this year. My only sable.  Gonna wear it  casually today. (Hope your not bored of seeing it as I posted before lol)
> View attachment 4235618


I love this jacket!  I would never get bored seeing it or wearing it!!!  You go, Girl!!!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> I love this jacket!  I would never get bored seeing it or wearing it!!!  You go, Girl!!!


Thanks!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Determined to wear it this year. My only sable.  Gonna wear it  casually today. (Hope your not bored of seeing it as I posted before lol)
> View attachment 4235618



It's gorgeous


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> It's gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Flip88

Just because I love this pic. I know its another IG pic but this I think is really nice.

Lorensia Ledi


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Determined to wear it this year. My only sable.  Gonna wear it  casually today. (Hope your not bored of seeing it as I posted before lol)
> View attachment 4235618




You look sensational 

Besides a couple of stoles, I only have 'only' one sable and that took me 10 years to find (I knew I wanted a more casual looking jacket). I think that's the point of sable, one is enough and a jacket is going to get max wear.


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Just because I love this pic. I know its another IG pic but this I think is really nice.
> 
> Lorensia Ledi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242717



Not sure about the hat with the outfit but I guess it's kind of editorial insta-fantasy


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> You look sensational
> 
> Besides a couple of stoles, I only have 'only' one sable and that took me 10 years to find (I knew I wanted a more casual looking jacket). I think that's the point of sable, one is enough and a jacket is going to get max wear.


Yes I see your point but I have seen some truly exceptional formal sable photos. Often posted by people with literally a rack of furs. I guess it is all relative.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> You look sensational
> 
> Besides a couple of stoles, I only have 'only' one sable and that took me 10 years to find (I knew I wanted a more casual looking jacket). I think that's the point of sable, one is enough and a jacket is going to get max wear.


A big thank you. Yes one is enough...I suppose.  Ha!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Yes I see your point but I have seen some truly exceptional formal sable photos. Often posted by people with literally a rack of furs. I guess it is all relative.



Not really, it's a Summer hat


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> A big thank you. Yes one is enough...I suppose.  Ha!



Shall we just settle for o at a time


----------



## ninama

_My vintage Revillon sable in action. . .  buying kitty litter at Walmart. _☺_
_


----------



## Flip88

ninama said:


> _My vintage Revillon sable in action. . .  buying kitty litter at Walmart. _[emoji5]_
> _
> 
> View attachment 4245824


OMG that is gorgeous and at Walmart buying Kitty litter!!! It's really nice.


----------



## ninama

Thank you!  I love, love, love vintage furs and I'll wear them just about anywhere - no special occasion required!

Only in selfie action, but here's a vintage I. Magnin jaguar jacket (a gift from my neighbor, the original owner) with sable collar and cuffs (added by me).


----------



## snibor

ninama said:


> _My vintage Revillon sable in action. . .  buying kitty litter at Walmart. _[emoji5]_
> _
> 
> View attachment 4245824



Gorgeous!


----------



## snibor

ninama said:


> Thank you!  I love, love, love vintage furs and I'll wear them just about anywhere - no special occasion required!
> 
> Only in selfie action, but here's a vintage I. Magnin jaguar jacket (a gift from my neighbor, the original owner) with sable collar and cuffs (added by me).
> 
> View attachment 4245863



Spectacular!  I’m with you in wearing them wherever.  Why not?  You look wonderful.


----------



## KittieKelly

ninama said:


> _My vintage Revillon sable in action. . .  buying kitty litter at Walmart. _☺
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245824





ninama said:


> Thank you!  I love, love, love vintage furs and I'll wear them just about anywhere - no special occasion required!
> 
> Only in selfie action, but here's a vintage I. Magnin jaguar jacket (a gift from my neighbor, the original owner) with sable collar and cuffs (added by me).
> 
> View attachment 4245863



Both are breathtaking! But the Jaguar is spectacular!


----------



## Flip88

ninama said:


> Thank you!  I love, love, love vintage furs and I'll wear them just about anywhere - no special occasion required!
> 
> Only in selfie action, but here's a vintage I. Magnin jaguar jacket (a gift from my neighbor, the original owner) with sable collar and cuffs (added by me).
> 
> View attachment 4245863


Oh my I missed this initially. I love this fur and how interesting you felt confident to add a sable to it yourself.  I assume a furrier did it? I do love these fur types and I would absolutely love something made from Jaguar!!


----------



## ninama

Flip88 said:


> Oh my I missed this initially. I love this fur and how interesting you felt confident to add a sable to it yourself.  I assume a furrier did it? I do love these fur types and I would absolutely love something made from Jaguar!!




Jaguar is really beautiful.  I actually did this modification myself.  The nearest furrier is more than 2 hours away.  I had to line the cuffs and add to the lining of the sleeves because I let down their "hems".  It was difficult... I really don't sew and there were many broken needles and sore,  punctured fingers!


----------



## Flip88

ninama said:


> Jaguar is really beautiful.  I actually did this modification myself.  The nearest furrier is more than 2 hours away.  I had to line the cuffs and add to the lining of the sleeves because I let down their "hems".  It was difficult... I really don't sew and there were many broken needles and sore,  punctured fingers!


Oh well done. You have such a talent. This reminds me of the 'get crafty' thread (anyone remember that??) where people were getting Hermes ribbon and fox fur pieces and made amazing creations for very little cost. Anyway, we'll done and I love what you have done. Where did you get the pieces of sable from??


----------



## ninama

This was the transformation. It's all very securely hand stitched and can be removed, if desired (except for the black fabric edging which I discarded).


Flip88 said:


> Oh well done. You have such a talent. This reminds me of the 'get crafty' thread (anyone remember that??) where people were getting Hermes ribbon and fox fur pieces and made amazing creations for very little cost. Anyway, we'll done and I love what you have done. Where did you get the pieces of sable from??



I harvested the sable from an unwearable Bill Blass piece I snagged cheap on eBay. When I lived in LA I took my vinties to David Appel in BH for rehab. I moved away, but didn't stop collecting old furs, so I have to make do! This is the transformation. The woman who gave me the jacket is 94 years old and amazing - she looks incredible!


----------



## Flip88

ninama said:


> This was the transformation. It's all very securely hand stitched and can be removed, if desired (except for the black fabric edging which I discarded).
> 
> 
> I harvested the sable from an unwearable Bill Blass piece I snagged cheap on eBay. When I lived in LA I took my vinties to David Appel in BH for rehab. I moved away, but didn't stop collecting old furs, so I have to make do! This is the transformation. The woman who gave me the jacket is 94 years old and amazing - she looks incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245965


The wildness of the jaguar really adds so much drama to an outfit. I would love one! Well done again.... Stunning.


----------



## cdtracing

ninama said:


> _My vintage Revillon sable in action. . .  buying kitty litter at Walmart. _☺
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245824


That's awesome!!  Your Sable is gorgeous!!!  I just love it!!!


ninama said:


> Thank you!  I love, love, love vintage furs and I'll wear them just about anywhere - no special occasion required!
> 
> Only in selfie action, but here's a vintage I. Magnin jaguar jacket (a gift from my neighbor, the original owner) with sable collar and cuffs (added by me).
> 
> View attachment 4245863



Holy Cow!!  That's stunning!!!    Such a beautiful look!!!


----------



## cdtracing

ninama said:


> This was the transformation. It's all very securely hand stitched and can be removed, if desired (except for the black fabric edging which I discarded).
> 
> 
> I harvested the sable from an unwearable Bill Blass piece I snagged cheap on eBay. When I lived in LA I took my vinties to David Appel in BH for rehab. I moved away, but didn't stop collecting old furs, so I have to make do! This is the transformation. The woman who gave me the jacket is 94 years old and amazing - she looks incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245965


You did an awesome job!  Your Jaguar looks magnificent!!  I wish I had a neighbor like yours! LOL


----------



## Flip88

Just came across this whilst on the NAFA website. Look at the colour. How amazing. Honestly if I ever win the lottery my closet will have this baby in it.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Just came across this whilst on the NAFA website. Look at the colour. How amazing. Honestly if I ever win the lottery my closet will have this baby in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248238



This is hands down the most beautiful I have ever seen. It glistens


----------



## ninama

Flip88 said:


> Just came across this whilst on the NAFA website. Look at the colour. How amazing. Honestly if I ever win the lottery my closet will have this baby in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248238



Ohhhh... how yummeh! 

I just have one more personal sable piece to share. I'd definitely require a special occasion (maybe Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance) to put into action. 

True vintage 1920s pure silk velvet with luscious sable collar. Mint.


----------



## cdtracing

ninama said:


> Ohhhh... how yummeh!
> 
> I just have one more personal sable piece to share. I'd definitely require a special occasion (maybe Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance) to put into action.
> 
> True vintage 1920s pure silk velvet with luscious sable collar. Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248850
> View attachment 4248851


WOOZAH!!!


----------



## Flip88

ninama said:


> Ohhhh... how yummeh!
> 
> I just have one more personal sable piece to share. I'd definitely require a special occasion (maybe Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance) to put into action.
> 
> True vintage 1920s pure silk velvet with luscious sable collar. Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248850
> View attachment 4248851


How fabulous. I hope that special occasion comes round soon for you.


----------



## ninama

Black Friday at Walmart!


----------



## KittieKelly

ninama said:


> Black Friday at Walmart!


----------



## Flip88

What a fab outfit born by a fashion author who goes by the name @the_magic_of_style on Insta.  

She actively promotes her IG hence no blurry face.


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> What a fab outfit born by a fashion author who goes by the name @the_magic_of_style on Insta.
> 
> She actively promotes her IG hence no blurry face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252720



Stunning


----------



## Flip88

Amanda Crconin @amandacarolinecronin in her sable fur. I love her Gucci python bag too actually. Her IG.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Flip88 said:


> Just came across this whilst on the NAFA website. Look at the colour. How amazing. Honestly if I ever win the lottery my closet will have this baby in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248238



It’s stunning. 

I saw a very similar fur (in a jacket) last week shopping with my BF. She is in the market for sable. We went to her favorite furrier and she tried an an incredible jacket with this color/quality of sable. Stunning, really magical IRL. It’s like a very dark blue with hints of other tones (which you can see if you zoom in on this pic) underneath. Unfortunately she decided to get the same jacket made in a more traditional color. 

The composition of the coat is very unique. She usually goes for horizontal and the back of this jacket will be....I don’t know how to describe - wavy? It’s incredible, lots of movement in the back, When she picks it up I will be sure to take photos.

I personally am not in the market for sable. I went with blue iris mink.


----------



## Flip88

BBC said:


> It’s stunning.
> 
> I saw a very similar fur (in a jacket) last week shopping with my BF. She is in the market for sable. We went to her favorite furrier and she tried an an incredible jacket with this color/quality of sable. Stunning, really magical IRL. It’s like a very dark blue with hints of other tones (which you can see if you zoom in on this pic) underneath. Unfortunately she decided to get the same jacket made in a more traditional color.
> 
> The composition of the coat is very unique. She usually goes for horizontal and the back of this jacket will be....I don’t know how to describe - wavy? It’s incredible, lots of movement in the back, When she picks it up I will be sure to take photos.
> 
> I personally am not in the market for sable. I went with blue iris mink.


I can understand the urge to buy the natural colour of sable because its so beautiful itself. That said this blue is lovely too. By the way blue iris mink is my favourite type of mink. Very modern and the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## snibor

BBC said:


> It’s stunning.
> 
> I saw a very similar fur (in a jacket) last week shopping with my BF. She is in the market for sable. We went to her favorite furrier and she tried an an incredible jacket with this color/quality of sable. Stunning, really magical IRL. It’s like a very dark blue with hints of other tones (which you can see if you zoom in on this pic) underneath. Unfortunately she decided to get the same jacket made in a more traditional color.
> 
> The composition of the coat is very unique. She usually goes for horizontal and the back of this jacket will be....I don’t know how to describe - wavy? It’s incredible, lots of movement in the back, When she picks it up I will be sure to take photos.
> 
> I personally am not in the market for sable. I went with blue iris mink.



We would love to see photos of your new mink!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Flip88 said:


> I can understand the urge to buy the natural colour of sable because its so beautiful itself. That said this blue is lovely too. By the way blue iris mink is my favourite type of mink. Very modern and the colour is gorgeous.





snibor said:


> We would love to see photos of your new mink!



Thank you both! [emoji8][emoji8] I’ve always loved the color of blue iris. I was very close to buying a palomino color as the blue iris looked a bit old fashioned and formal...until I tried it on [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. We are going back to pick up our coats together as soon as hers is ready. I will post pics of mine in the mink thread when I have it!


----------



## cdtracing

Can't wait to see your blue iris mink, BBC!!  I love that color mink as well.  It's so elegant!


----------



## Flip88

@olivia_lafabuleuse


----------



## Flip88

Russian Model @annakalash


----------



## Flip88

How much do I LOVE this look. I am not overly keen on the shoes to be fair but everything else is just so lovely. Sable by a London furrier (who are amazing by the way) @etoile_london_official


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> How much do I LOVE this look. I am not overly keen on the shoes to be fair but everything else is just so lovely. Sable by a London furrier (who are amazing by the way) @etoile_london_official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268133



I luv this length fur for daily wear. Not too short, not too long. . Covers the derrière.   This one is lovely.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> I luv this length fur for daily wear. Not too short, not too long. . Covers the derrière.   This one is lovely.


I agree.


----------



## snibor

Credit Instagram birkin_adorin. I thought it was mink but it’s sable.  Wow.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> Credit Instagram birkin_adorin. I thought it was mink but it’s sable.  Wow.


Wow!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

I second that WOW!


----------



## Flip88

I just don't like what she wears on her feet but no denying the beauty of that sable.

@margo_pasznyski


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> I just don't like what she wears on her feet but no denying the beauty of that sable.
> 
> @margo_pasznyski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274697



Gorgeous coat!


----------



## cdtracing

Not fond of the boots but that sable is spectacular!!


----------



## Flip88

@aidagarifullina


----------



## Flip88

The middle outfit I love. I find the others too "over the top" and typical in some ways of very wealthy young girls that buy amazing pieces but wear everything all together. It can be over powering.


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> The middle outfit I love. I find the others too "over the top" and typical in some ways of very wealthy young girls that buy amazing pieces but wear everything all together. It can be over powering.
> 
> View attachment 4285239



Totally agree. I can’t imagine walking around in boots and those outfits like that. Looks inappropriate to me.


----------



## periogirl28

This time last year, Christmas shopping on Bruton Street. I would really love a gold sable but it doesn’t suit my colouring. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4286022
> 
> This time last year, Christmas shopping on Bruton Street. I would really love a gold sable but it doesn’t suit my colouring. Happy Saturday! [emoji813]


Happy Saturday. Wow. What a sable. Lovely to see a TPF"r in this thread. Love the whole look.


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> Happy Saturday. Wow. What a sable. Lovely to see a TPF"r in this thread. Love the whole look.


TU! I miss wearing my furs!


----------



## cdtracing

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4286022
> 
> This time last year, Christmas shopping on Bruton Street. I would really love a gold sable but it doesn’t suit my colouring. Happy Saturday!


Happy Saturday to you!!  What a gorgeous coat!!!


----------



## periogirl28

cdtracing said:


> Happy Saturday to you!!  What a gorgeous coat!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Flip88

A couple from Insta

@olesyabos
@juliadelua


----------



## cdtracing

Love the second coat!!!


----------



## Flip88

@maviswilliams


----------



## ninama

L♡VES me some horizontal sable... iconic.


----------



## Flip88

@mikychama


----------



## Flip88

Mary J Blige, Getty.


----------



## cdtracing

I really like that sable!!


----------



## Flip88

Dennis Basso, Getty


----------



## Flip88

Amanda Cronin

Her IG


----------



## Flip88

Mary J Blige in crocodile and Sable.


----------



## rumimi




----------



## Flip88

Stephanie Seymour
Rex features


----------



## mesvalises

These coats are all drop dead gorgeous. However, I'm thinking that it may be time for vertical pelts to make a comeback. These days, every, single online photo I see is of a horizontal cut.  Still, if you go into any furrier's shop, you will see vertically cut coats for sale. These trends are cyclical, I presume.


----------



## Flip88

mesvalises said:


> These coats are all drop dead gorgeous. However, I'm thinking that it may be time for vertical pelts to make a comeback. These days, every, single online photo I see is of a horizontal cut.  Still, if you go into any furrier's shop, you will see vertically cut coats for sale. These trends are cyclical, I presume.


Yes you have a point. I see vertical pelts (also with chinchilla fur) on sale but not worn as much. I wonder. Still, I suppose fur is such a classic piece either will always be 'in fashion".


----------



## snibor

mesvalises said:


> These coats are all drop dead gorgeous. However, I'm thinking that it may be time for vertical pelts to make a comeback. These days, every, single online photo I see is of a horizontal cut.  Still, if you go into any furrier's shop, you will see vertically cut coats for sale. These trends are cyclical, I presume.



Yes this definitely seems to be the trend.  I noticed older coats I mostly see vertical although I do still see them in stores too.  I’ll take either!


----------



## Flip88

@dashabelize


----------



## Flip88

Timeless

@nataahik.ru


----------



## Flip88

Timeless

@natashik.ru


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> Timeless
> 
> @natashik.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349257


This is gorgeous! 

I do prefer horizontal to vertical, in any case, in particular in the case of these coats combined with this kind of outfits , whereas I do see the point of also going for a vertical cut - and something mixed can be also quite stylish. 
Actually, the sable coat I'm waiting for right now has a diagonal tailoring which I find amazing. Well, I'd say that whatever style of sable IS amazing


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> @dashabelize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348345


Stunning!


----------



## Suncatcher

Flip88 said:


> Dennis Basso, Getty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341260
> View attachment 4341261



The last picture is perfection!


----------



## snibor

Ladies was just in Sable heaven. Neiman Marcus has racks of furs on sale.  Was shocked to see sable.  Hard to take pics because I didn’t want to embarrass myself. First one was on sale for $42,000.  Can’t remember price of shorter one but it was a lot.  These were sale prices and listed as Russian sable.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> Ladies was just in Sable heaven. Neiman Marcus has racks of furs on sale.  Was shocked to see sable.  Hard to take pics because I didn’t want to embarrass myself. First one was on sale for $42,000.  Can’t remember price of shorter one but it was a lot.  These were sale prices and listed as Russian sable.
> View attachment 4357727
> 
> View attachment 4357728


Oh how amazing [emoji7]


----------



## ninama

snibor said:


> Ladies was just in Sable heaven. Neiman Marcus has racks of furs on sale.  Was shocked to see sable.  Hard to take pics because I didn’t want to embarrass myself. First one was on sale for $42,000.  Can’t remember price of shorter one but it was a lot.  These were sale prices and listed as Russian sable.
> View attachment 4357727
> 
> View attachment 4357728



_Mmmmmmm. . . I can smell it form here. Intoxicating._


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Ladies was just in Sable heaven. Neiman Marcus has racks of furs on sale.  Was shocked to see sable.  Hard to take pics because I didn’t want to embarrass myself. First one was on sale for $42,000.  Can’t remember price of shorter one but it was a lot.  These were sale prices and listed as Russian sable.
> View attachment 4357727
> 
> View attachment 4357728



I think this is pretty good value https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/liska-oversized-coat-item-12379847.aspx?storeid=9140 save me from myself I'm not getting aother


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I think this is pretty good value https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/liska-oversized-coat-item-12379847.aspx?storeid=9140 save me from myself I'm not getting aother



Indeed it is.  I’m on ban island myself.  I still love looking though.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> I think this is pretty good value https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/liska-oversized-coat-item-12379847.aspx?storeid=9140 save me from myself I'm not getting aother


I cannot afford it but actually it's good value.


----------



## Flip88

Amanda Cronin


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Amanda Cronin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367068



Beautiful bag too


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Amanda Cronin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367068


Love her look.  Sable suits her well; so does that purse...Gucci, I think.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Love her look.  Sable suits her well; so does that purse...Gucci, I think.


Yes it is., Gucci.


----------



## ninama

Flip88 said:


> Yes it is., Gucci.



I was recently outbid on a similar Gucci bag (in brown)...  ... someone got a pretty sweet deal. I was kindasorta relieved because I'd just pulled the trigger on a pre-owned sable that I knew was in need of some professional TLC. Oh, well ~ that's the way the budget crumbles! They would have been good together, though... damn.


----------



## snibor

ninama said:


> I was recently outbid on a similar Gucci bag (in brown)...  ... someone got a pretty sweet deal. I was kindasorta relieved because I'd just pulled the trigger on a pre-owned sable that I knew was in need of some professional TLC. Oh, well ~ that's the way the budget crumbles! They would have been good together, though... damn.
> View attachment 4376115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376120



Coat is gorgeous! (As is the bag. Sorry you didn’t get it)


----------



## ninama

snibor said:


> Coat is gorgeous! (As is the bag. Sorry you didn’t get it)



Thank you - I think I can have some fun with it! Big defect on the underside of the collar in back... needs rehab and spa. I love "rescues"!


----------



## Flip88

ninama said:


> Thank you - I think I can have some fun with it! Big defect on the underside of the collar in back... needs rehab and spa. I love "rescues"!


Good luck and keep us updated. It is a gorgeous coat.


----------



## jdr87

ninama said:


> I was recently outbid on a similar Gucci bag (in brown)...  ... someone got a pretty sweet deal. I was kindasorta relieved because I'd just pulled the trigger on a pre-owned sable that I knew was in need of some professional TLC. Oh, well ~ that's the way the budget crumbles! They would have been good together, though... damn.
> View attachment 4376115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376120



wonderful coat!


----------



## ninama

jdr87 said:


> wonderful coat!



Hope she cleans up well!


----------



## jdr87

First part of the end-of-season deal with my furrier is here. Dark Tortora Russian sable, slightly diagonal (and horizontal sleeves, the effect is amazing), hip-long coat and 3/4 sleeves


----------



## ninama

jdr87 said:


> First part of the end-of-season deal with my furrier is here. Dark Tortora Russian sable, slightly diagonal (and horizontal sleeves, the effect is amazing), hip-long coat and 3/4 sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380442



Soooo delicious!


----------



## snibor

jdr87 said:


> First part of the end-of-season deal with my furrier is here. Dark Tortora Russian sable, slightly diagonal (and horizontal sleeves, the effect is amazing), hip-long coat and 3/4 sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380442



Fabulous! We’d love a mod shot for a better view!


----------



## jdr87

snibor said:


> Fabulous! We’d love a mod shot for a better view!


Let's try it


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> Let's try it
> 
> View attachment 4381213
> View attachment 4381214


Amazing. Enjoy your sable


----------



## snibor

jdr87 said:


> Let's try it
> 
> View attachment 4381213
> View attachment 4381214



Omg!  Looks stunning!


----------



## Flip88

One of my friends just got back from UAE and said there were loads of demin jackets lined with sable. I don't like demin as a jacket but line it with sable and I'll be up for one. Struck me as an odd combination, perhaps aimed at younger girls I don't know.


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> One of my friends just got back from UAE and said there were loads of demin jackets lined with sable. I don't like demin as a jacket but line it with sable and I'll be up for one. Struck me as an odd combination, perhaps aimed at younger girls I don't know.



This sounds lovely. I could see a sable collar etc too.  Would look nice.  I would think a little warm for UAE.


----------



## jdr87

snibor said:


> Omg!  Looks stunning!





Flip88 said:


> Amazing. Enjoy your sable



thanks! though I won't enjoy it at the moment as spring has warmly arrived, and the coat is extremely warm (well, that's the problem with bargains at the end of the season)



Flip88 said:


> One of my friends just got back from UAE and said there were loads of demin jackets lined with sable. I don't like demin as a jacket but line it with sable and I'll be up for one. Struck me as an odd combination, perhaps aimed at younger girls I don't know.



yeah, I probably wouldn't wear it in any case, but it would surely give a proper touch to a denim jacket


----------



## ninama

jdr87 said:


> Let's try it
> 
> View attachment 4381213
> View attachment 4381214



_: : : swoooooon : : :_


----------



## Flip88

I did a quick look on Instagram and there are actually loads of denim jackets trimmed (or possibly lined) in natural Fur. As much as I don't like denim jackets, I do rather like these.

I have no idea what it would cost to trim a jacket in sable (or chinchilla) but I guess any furrier could do it. It doesn't look too difficult?


----------



## Flip88

Olivia Pommier


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I need some help here- there was a picture of an Asian actress wearing a sable gilet/vest (while shopping) floating around here somewhere, and try as I might to locate the picture, I can't find it. The sable was a darker brown and there may have been a Ferragamo store in the background.


----------



## cdtracing

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I need some help here- there was a picture of an Asian actress wearing a sable gilet/vest (while shopping) floating around here somewhere, and try as I might to locate the picture, I can't find it. The sable was a darker brown and there may have been a Ferragamo store in the background.


Could be in the Celebrity Style Forum in the Celebrity & Furs thread.  You may have to go through each page to find it.


----------



## Flip88

@juliadilua


----------



## Flip88

@olgachka_


----------



## Flip88

From an advertisement campaign. I think the body of the black coat is swakara, it looks amazing.

Naomi Furs


----------



## Flip88

@alexandratrayanovskaya


----------



## karolinec1

Sigh.   This thread has me obsessing over sable.   (As if I needed something else on TPF to obsess over!)  I've found these three - one on TRR, and the other two from furriers.  Thoughts?


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> @alexandratrayanovskaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423330


Love the jacket but the crossbody chain on sable makes me sweat!


----------



## jdr87

karolinec1 said:


> Sigh.   This thread has me obsessing over sable.   (As if I needed something else on TPF to obsess over!)  I've found these three - one on TRR, and the other two from furriers.  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4592970
> View attachment 4592971
> View attachment 4592972


three beautiful coats, and being obsessed over sable is something I know quite well  
the third one is simply amazing in my opinion; I'm planning to get something like that as well - my furrier is working on the design right now. maybe in a lighter color since the other sable coats I have are already in that dark brown, I think the next should will a bit different


----------



## snibor

karolinec1 said:


> Sigh.   This thread has me obsessing over sable.   (As if I needed something else on TPF to obsess over!)  I've found these three - one on TRR, and the other two from furriers.  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4592970
> View attachment 4592971
> View attachment 4592972


All beauties.  Just depends on style you want. That third collar might bother me but that’s me.  I have a bolero style I don’t wear much but the ones you posted are totally wearable.  Let us know what you decide.  Can’t go wrong with any of them!


----------



## JolieS

karolinec1 said:


> Sigh.   This thread has me obsessing over sable.   (As if I needed something else on TPF to obsess over!)  I've found these three - one on TRR, and the other two from furriers.  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4592970
> View attachment 4592971
> View attachment 4592972


The season for scrumptious sable is here.
Here is my feedback on these 3 coats:
#1 Style is old-school glamour. Depending on your climate, that huge shawl collar might be too hot.
#2 Perfection: the colour and the style. The notch collar makes it wearable dressy or casual IMO.
#3 Colour of the skins could be tricky depending on your complexion. Perfect if you’re a “winter” and do well in cool tones. The puffer jacket style is ironic and fun, and quite casual.
Good luck deciding.


----------



## karolinec1

jdr87 said:


> three beautiful coats, and being obsessed over sable is something I know quite well
> the third one is simply amazing in my opinion; I'm planning to get something like that as well - my furrier is working on the design right now. maybe in a lighter color since the other sable coats I have are already in that dark brown, I think the next should will a bit different





snibor said:


> All beauties.  Just depends on style you want. That third collar might bother me but that’s me.  I have a bolero style I don’t wear much but the ones you posted are totally wearable.  Let us know what you decide.  Can’t go wrong with any of them!





JolieS said:


> The season for scrumptious sable is here.
> Here is my feedback on these 3 coats:
> #1 Style is old-school glamour. Depending on your climate, that huge shawl collar might be too hot.
> #2 Perfection: the colour and the style. The notch collar makes it wearable dressy or casual IMO.
> #3 Colour of the skins could be tricky depending on your complexion. Perfect if you’re a “winter” and do well in cool tones. The puffer jacket style is ironic and fun, and quite casual.
> Good luck deciding.



Thank you!!  I appreciate the feedback!  I'm in Toronto, and it's been -13C this week!  I've pulled my minks out of storage, but I've always lusted after sable....  (Who hasn't?)


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> @juliadilua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397989



That's faux fur


----------



## papertiger

karolinec1 said:


> Sigh.   This thread has me obsessing over sable.   (As if I needed something else on TPF to obsess over!)  I've found these three - one on TRR, and the other two from furriers.  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4592970
> View attachment 4592971
> View attachment 4592972



Hard to tell with the middle example because of the way the model is sitting.  Potentially, it could be my favourite as I like the proper collar. I think it may have 3/4 sleeves(?)

The first may pull off your shoulders, I think it's a pretty wide coat with long arms unless you tie it up (as in the pic). Of course you will be saving on gloves and it will be quite a look. It could also have once upon a time been a longer coat as it seems very top-heavy.

The third is lovely but not my favourite colour and the neckline won't do you any favours unless you are very petite. Of course if you are petit and also have a cool-tone colouring it could be the best one for you.

If you're in Europe you could ask Liska (Austrian) to make you one. I found them very reasonable for sable. Farfetch sell the brand and they have also made for Fendi and lots of other designers that sell fur.


----------



## papertiger

JolieS said:


> The season for scrumptious sable is here.
> Here is my feedback on these 3 coats:
> #1 Style is old-school glamour. Depending on your climate, that huge shawl collar might be too hot.
> #2 Perfection: the colour and the style. The notch collar makes it wearable dressy or casual IMO.
> #3 Colour of the skins could be tricky depending on your complexion. Perfect if you’re a “winter” and do well in cool tones. The puffer jacket style is ironic and fun, and quite casual.
> Good luck deciding.



I wrote before reading. ITA


----------



## karolinec1

papertiger said:


> Hard to tell with the middle example because of the way the model is sitting.  Potentially, it could be my favourite as I like the proper collar. I think it may have 3/4 sleeves(?)
> 
> The first may pull off your shoulders, I think it's a pretty wide coat with long arms unless you tie it up (as in the pic). Of course you will be saving on gloves and it will be quite a look. It could also have once upon a time been a longer coat as it seems very top-heavy.
> 
> The third is lovely but not my favourite colour and the neckline won't do you any favours unless you are very petite. Of course if you are petit and also have a cool-tone colouring it could be the best one for you.
> 
> If you're in Europe you could ask Liska (Austrian) to make you one. I found them very reasonable for sable. Farfetch sell the brand and they have also made for Fendi and lots of other designers that sell fur.



Thanks, PT! I think you hit the nail on the head with the first one. I love the shape of the collar, but it does seem disproportionate for a stroller.


----------



## xiaoxiao

In my new city where people in general are lower key, I lean on my reversible sable to keep my warm. It’s fully lined inside and outside is a normal cotton coat. I posted two pictures to show the outside and the lining inside...

I noticed I haven’t worn my other heavy sable coat as much since 1) it’s never THAT cold 2) people just don’t wear full length as much here.... has anyone remodel their sable to shorter length? If so, would you mind sharing your experience? I’ve heard it takes around $3k to remodel so I’m curious whether its worth it (well yes a lot cheaper than buying a new one that’s for sure)?

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Zucnarf

xiaoxiao said:


> In my new city where people in general are lower key, I lean on my reversible sable to keep my warm. It’s fully lined inside and outside is a normal cotton coat. I posted two pictures to show the outside and the lining inside...
> 
> I noticed I haven’t worn my other heavy sable coat as much since 1) it’s never THAT cold 2) people just don’t wear full length as much here.... has anyone remodel their sable to shorter length? If so, would you mind sharing your experience? I’ve heard it takes around $3k to remodel so I’m curious whether its worth it (well yes a lot cheaper than buying a new one that’s for sure)?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful fur! Gorgeus! I have a mink coat in beige/grey but would prefer also in beige/brown to match my gold birkin.

It seems a little bit expensive! I just made some alterations and in my country price is around 500 € always for all kind of alterations and cleaning included!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Zucnarf said:


> Beautiful fur! Gorgeus! I have a mink coat in beige/grey but would prefer also in beige/brown to match my gold birkin.
> 
> It seems a little bit expensive! I just made some alterations and in my country price is around 500 € always for all kind of alterations and cleaning included!



that’s so good to know!! I’m so glad to hear it... where I am, it seems to two different pricing. One for “locals”, and one for foreigners like me. May I ask if you have shortened yours, or a complete remodeling?


----------



## snibor

xiaoxiao said:


> that’s so good to know!! I’m so glad to hear it... where I am, it seems to two different pricing. One for “locals”, and one for foreigners like me. May I ask if you have shortened yours, or a complete remodeling?


Sable is far far more expensive than mink and I would imagine alterations are also expensive.  If you have a full length sable I’m not sure I’d touch it.  These coats are more rare and quite pricey.  I have a sable bolero I posted on here way back and contemplated what to do with it but ultimately kept as is. My furrier drools over it as compared to my minks and other furs.  
I’ve never seen reversible sable and yours is just gorgeous! 
I’ve had family member alter full length mink, including shortening, taking in shoulders, adding hood with excess fur.  I believe it was either $1,200 or $1,800. Came out beautiful and wearable.


----------



## xiaoxiao

snibor said:


> Sable is far far more expensive than mink and I would imagine alterations are also expensive.  If you have a full length sable I’m not sure I’d touch it.  These coats are more rare and quite pricey.  I have a sable bolero I posted on here way back and contemplated what to do with it but ultimately kept as is. My furrier drools over it as compared to my minks and other furs.
> I’ve never seen reversible sable and yours is just gorgeous!
> I’ve had family member alter full length mink, including shortening, taking in shoulders, adding hood with excess fur.  I believe it was either $1,200 or $1,800. Came out beautiful and wearable.



In New York my furrier remodeled a short sable jacket to a long vest for around $1.9k back in the days... i don’t know if I overpaid or not, but it was, like you said, wearable and worth it! The problem here is that I maybe wear the long sable coat 3 times a year, maximum. My mom told me to keep it as it is, but I’m too young to wear full length sable where I am. Most women my age wear mid length (to the knee) or shorter. But my mom said eventually I would wear full length as I get older, I get colder! So I don’t know... the verdict is still out. The other thing is, the craftsmanship is also important to me. I am going to completely change the lining to washed silk, and add a hood while shorten the length. Would this be something a “normal” furrier can do? Or does it have to be a skilled one? I have no idea!!!


----------



## snibor

xiaoxiao said:


> In New York my furrier remodeled a short sable jacket to a long vest for around $1.9k back in the days... i don’t know if I overpaid or not, but it was, like you said, wearable and worth it! The problem here is that I maybe wear the long sable coat 3 times a year, maximum. My mom told me to keep it as it is, but I’m too young to wear full length sable where I am. Most women my age wear mid length (to the knee) or shorter. But my mom said eventually I would wear full length as I get older, I get colder! So I don’t know... the verdict is still out. The other thing is, the craftsmanship is also important to me. I am going to completely change the lining to washed silk, and add a hood while shorten the length. Would this be something a “normal” furrier can do? Or does it have to be a skilled one? I have no idea!!!


I understand your predicament.   I have a full length mink I don’t wear often either because of its length.  Not practical for daily wear, grocery shopping, etc.  Can you ask around for reputable furriers?  I would not want to entrust a sable coat with just anyone.   What about purchasing a new shorter coat for daily wear or is that out of the question?  Otherwise maybe you are right and altering what you have might be a good idea. I would not make it too short.  I just hate seeing a beautiful full length sable chopped up but at the same time $3 grand or even less is never going to buy you a brand new shorter sable so maybe it’s worth it.  Ugh I’m no help. But how pissed will your mom be?  You have to factor in the mom guilt.  Lol. Good luck deciding. Keep us posted.


----------



## Zucnarf

xiaoxiao said:


> that’s so good to know!! I’m so glad to hear it... where I am, it seems to two different pricing. One for “locals”, and one for foreigners like me. May I ask if you have shortened yours, or a complete remodeling?



I have made absolutely complete remodeling, cleaning, and new lining. They took better, more beautiful pieces of fur and  made completely new coat. And that price is really great. They only take your measures (or you can measure yourself) and you tell them your wishes, even via pics.
And yes, they can do a hood if there is enough fur for it.


----------



## xiaoxiao

snibor said:


> I understand your predicament.   I have a full length mink I don’t wear often either because of its length.  Not practical for daily wear, grocery shopping, etc.  Can you ask around for reputable furriers?  I would not want to entrust a sable coat with just anyone.   What about purchasing a new shorter coat for daily wear or is that out of the question?  Otherwise maybe you are right and altering what you have might be a good idea. I would not make it too short.  I just hate seeing a beautiful full length sable chopped up but at the same time $3 grand or even less is never going to buy you a brand new shorter sable so maybe it’s worth it.  Ugh I’m no help. But how pissed will your mom be?  You have to factor in the mom guilt.  Lol. Good luck deciding. Keep us posted.



well I do have the reversible that’s shorter, and it has worked so far! But sometime I do also want to wear something more beautiful than utilitarian, if you know what I mean. Ironically I only have one pretty sable coat for evening wear; and my other 2 are more casual wear (if you count the long coat as casual, I do), so I think by wearing a full/ or even mid length Russian sable is more luxurious than the reversible one (albeit also Russian, but less pretty). So that’s part of the reason why I want to remodel: to be elegant and usable! I guess I just don’t feel pretty in the winter, and it’s one way to make me feel better? Hope it makes sense.  

I will keep you posted for sure!! Thanks so much for taking the time to response. I always feel silly as I don’t have anyone to talk this over with, except online.  well; i already know what my mom would say anyway!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Zucnarf said:


> I have made absolutely complete remodeling, cleaning, and new lining. They took better, more beautiful pieces of fur and  made completely new coat. And that price is really great. They only take your measures (or you can measure yourself) and you tell them your wishes, even via pics.
> And yes, they can do a hood if there is enough fur for it.


That’s great news, thank you! I would like to maybe change it to a mid-length with hood instead of a long one too!


----------



## Zucnarf

xiaoxiao said:


> That’s great news, thank you! I would like to maybe change it to a mid-length with hood instead of a long one too!



I am sure you will be happier if you do it. And very very beautiful, elegant, chic and stylish.. Keep us updated!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Zucnarf said:


> I am sure you will be happier if you do it. And very very beautiful, elegant, chic and stylish.. Keep us updated!



will do, thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Apologies for those who have seen this, first outing this year. Took my Sable jacket to Paris as it dipped just below freezing.


----------



## cdtracing

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4617119
> 
> Apologies for those who have seen this, first outing this year. Took my Sable jacket to Paris as it dipped just below freezing.


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## jdr87

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4617119
> 
> Apologies for those who have seen this, first outing this year. Took my Sable jacket to Paris as it dipped just below freezing.


so beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

cdtracing said:


> Just beautiful!!!


Thank you. I enjoy wearing it as it’s very light.


----------



## periogirl28

jdr87 said:


> so beautiful


Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4617119
> 
> Apologies for those who have seen this, first outing this year. Took my Sable jacket to Paris as it dipped just below freezing.



One of my absolute favorites sable coats! Beautiful on you.


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> One of my absolute favorites sable coats! Beautiful on you.


Thank you!


----------



## jdr87

periogirl28 said:


> Merci Beaucoup! [emoji813]


Is it Russian sable?

I'm planning to get something very similar to that one, just a bit longer and lighter in color. My furrier has already completed the design and shown me a few similar pieces,  we've also basically selected the pelts to be used, I'm just not in a hurry to get it done.


----------



## jdr87

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. I enjoy wearing it as it’s very light.


Yes, I had the same thing with my very first sable. It was so warm even though so light in weight that I almost couldn't believe it.
It makes wearing it so enjoyable


----------



## periogirl28

jdr87 said:


> Is it Russian sable?
> 
> I'm planning to get something very similar to that one, just a bit longer and lighter in color. My furrier has already completed the design and shown me a few similar pieces,  we've also basically selected the pelts to be used, I'm just not in a hurry to get it done.


Yes it is Barguzin.


----------



## jdr87

periogirl28 said:


> Yes it is Barguzin.


Indeed, I had that feeling. Again, that is one perfect coat and it fits you amazingly


----------



## periogirl28

jdr87 said:


> Indeed, I had that feeling. Again, that is one perfect coat and it fits you amazingly


Thank you! This was a really lucky find and during my furrier’s summer sales too.


----------



## karolinec1

It’s 21C where I am today, and it is NOVEMBER, so this question isn’t pressing.

I had my local furrier (shop local!) make a 3/4 sable coat for me. I’ve never had a “fluffy” fur before and now I’m feeling self-conscious.  Any words of advice?


----------



## ninama

karolinec1 said:


> It’s 21C where I am today, and it is NOVEMBER, so this question isn’t pressing.
> 
> I had my local furrier (shop local!) make a 3/4 sable coat for me. I’ve never had a “fluffy” fur before and now I’m feeling self-conscious.  Any words of advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900053




Ohmygawsh.... it's so, SO beautiful.... congratulations! I'm shier about fluffy furs, too. I've only worn mine on short outings - with jeans, and in decidedly casual settings (to offset the "formality" of fluffy fur).  To the grocery store, post office, thrift shopping, WALMART . #babysteps!


----------



## cdtracing

karolinec1 said:


> It’s 21C where I am today, and it is NOVEMBER, so this question isn’t pressing.
> 
> I had my local furrier (shop local!) make a 3/4 sable coat for me. I’ve never had a “fluffy” fur before and now I’m feeling self-conscious.  Any words of advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900053


Looks stunning!!  Wear it in good health!!


----------



## snibor

karolinec1 said:


> It’s 21C where I am today, and it is NOVEMBER, so this question isn’t pressing.
> 
> I had my local furrier (shop local!) make a 3/4 sable coat for me. I’ve never had a “fluffy” fur before and now I’m feeling self-conscious.  Any words of advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900053


This is stunning!  Do you feel it fits properly?  Once cold weather starts and you start wearing sweaters, this will be a spectacular addition to your wardrobe.  I love it.  I hope you can get used to it because it is a beautiful piece.


----------



## karolinec1

snibor said:


> This is stunning!  Do you feel it fits properly?  Once cold weather starts and you start wearing sweaters, this will be a spectacular addition to your wardrobe.  I love it.  I hope you can get used to it because it is a beautiful piece.


Thank you!  The fit is perfect, but I feel like I look like a baby bear in it. I have minks: sheared, long hair, plucked, etc. That fur lies flatter, so I don’t think about it as much. I’ve always shied away from “fluffy” (like fox) for this exact reason, but this thread was too tempting.  Now I worry that I’ll be too self conscious to wear it!


----------



## snibor

karolinec1 said:


> Thank you!  The fit is perfect, but I feel like I look like a baby bear in it. I have minks: sheared, long hair, plucked, etc. That fur lies flatter, so I don’t think about it as much. I’ve always shied away from “fluffy” (like fox) for this exact reason, but this thread was too tempting.  Now I worry that I’ll be too self conscious to wear it!


Aw.  I hope not.  It’s too beautiful not to wear.


----------



## periogirl28

karolinec1 said:


> It’s 21C where I am today, and it is NOVEMBER, so this question isn’t pressing.
> 
> I had my local furrier (shop local!) make a 3/4 sable coat for me. I’ve never had a “fluffy” fur before and now I’m feeling self-conscious.  Any words of advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900053


I think you look lovely. Perhaps it’s a little oversized and you aren’t used to it? My jacket is a little big, so it does add a bit of bulk and I am short. Perhaps you could wear it this winter as much as you can and see how you feel.


----------



## ninama

karolinec1 said:


> Thank you!  The fit is perfect, but I feel like I look like a baby bear in it. I have minks: sheared, long hair, plucked, etc. That fur lies flatter, so I don’t think about it as much. I’ve always shied away from “fluffy” (like fox) for this exact reason, but this thread was too tempting.  Now I worry that I’ll be too self conscious to wear it!



I've had a couple of friends mention that they tried on furs and say they made them


----------



## ninama

*oops*

... made them feel too bulky. I think there's something about psychologically embracing and owning the grandeur of the piece that can with that self consciousness. Leaving a fur coat open and "floating"over a simple outfit with a dark uncomplcated top (no buttons, ruffles, pattern, pockets, etc) is a way to acclimate to it's dimensions. Also perusing vintage fur coat ads... yummy, full, fluffy coats galore


----------



## blacktigergoose

karolinec1 said:


> It’s 21C where I am today, and it is NOVEMBER, so this question isn’t pressing.
> 
> I had my local furrier (shop local!) make a 3/4 sable coat for me. I’ve never had a “fluffy” fur before and now I’m feeling self-conscious.  Any words of advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900053



I have both flat and fluffy furs, from a practical standpoint fluffy retains the heat better making it even warmer when the cold weather REALLY hits. Perhaps you need some "pinspiration" through pinterest - I think a fluffy coat looks most elegant with some chic heeled boots, or any heels at all really






Black leather gloves and fitted trousers or leggings give a nice silhouette



A leather skirt is a lovely pairing as well



Or even a LBD


----------



## Rephined

karolinec1 said:


> Thank you!  The fit is perfect, but I feel like I look like a baby bear in it. I have minks: sheared, long hair, plucked, etc. That fur lies flatter, so I don’t think about it as much. I’ve always shied away from “fluffy” (like fox) for this exact reason, but this thread was too tempting.  Now I worry that I’ll be too self conscious to wear it!



First world problems.


----------



## karolinec1

Rephined said:


> First world problems.



LOL Pretty much!


----------



## bagshopr

Just think of it as a "teddy bear" coat. They are a great casual look. 
Your sable is beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Your sable looks wonderful on you.  Wear it like a furry hug!!  I'm still looking for my Sable hug!


----------



## papertiger

karolinec1 said:


> It’s 21C where I am today, and it is NOVEMBER, so this question isn’t pressing.
> 
> I had my local furrier (shop local!) make a 3/4 sable coat for me. I’ve never had a “fluffy” fur before and now I’m feeling self-conscious.  Any words of advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900053



  Looks lovely. Nice relaxed shape and a length that can be worn day or night.  

Keep the rest of the outfit simple and sleet or uber casual. The most important thing is that you wear it


----------



## fendifemale

A great sleek turtleneck will look good underneath. The key is to not wear anything too bulky underneath.


----------



## badgersmommy

Just finished reading the entire thread and learned so much from you gals! Thank you for sharing the wealth of info! I am a newbie to sable and about to purchase my first and probably only coat and need all the advice and honest opinions I can get. Over the weekend, DH and I dropped by the Saks Fur Salon and they're having a sale 75% off all sable. The SA highly recommended a 23" short coat with a stand collar and 3/4 length sleeve which came in tortora and barguzin. The tag says it is Russian sable, dyed, and lined in silk. The brand is called ACTIVE Sable House and it seems like they only do sable with a quick search on google. The retail price on both are 50k and with 75% off, this sale is VERY tempting BUT it is final sale. I would really appreciate feedback with some questions lingering in my head:
- tortora or barguzin? Does it look like real barguzin? Under bright lighting, it has blue tints to it.
- Is the quality of the sable worth the sale price? Should I even consider getting it or walk away?
- how should a short coat fit? Loose or more fitted?

Thank you!


----------



## badgersmommy

Forgot to attach some pics for reference! Wasn't expecting to go fur shopping that day so please excuse the messy hair and outfit.
Tortora size M (too big on me) They do have XS and S in other stores.


Barguzin XS


----------



## papertiger

badgersmommy said:


> Forgot to attach some pics for reference!
> Tortora size M (too big on me)
> View attachment 4934766
> 
> Barguzin size XS
> 
> b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934764



I think the pics are reversed in my quote above, so not sure which is which now. 

Firstly, don't get one that doesn't fit! 

Try to not look at the the type labels unless you have a preference. Barguzin is usually the top choice, but in luxury, personal preference tops everything.Look at the jacket not the label except...

 'dyed' concerns me as top quality sable is not usually dyed, especially when 'sable' colour. Good quality sable should show lots of variety and depth in colour including silver long guard hairs in a Barguzin.

I like the stand-up collar on you. I also think the darker suits your colouring better (ir certainly fits you better). 

Price. even 75% off - still leaves not an insignificant amount. Contact furriers direct and check out their prices.  Liska on insta https://www.instagram.com/liskafashion/?hl=en and below in the US


----------



## badgersmommy

papertiger said:


> I think the pics are reversed in my quote above, so not sure which is which now.
> 
> Firstly, don't get one that doesn't fit!
> 
> Try to not look at the the type labels unless you have a preference. Barguzin is usually the top choice, but in luxury, personal preference tops everything.Look at the jacket not the label except...
> 
> 'dyed' concerns me as top quality sable is not usually dyed, especially when 'sable' colour. Good quality sable should show lots of variety and depth in colour including silver long guard hairs in a Barguzin.
> 
> I like the stand-up collar on you. I also think the darker suits your colouring better (ir certainly fits you better).
> 
> Price. even 75% off - still leaves not an insignificant amount. Contact furriers direct and check out their prices.  Liska on insta https://www.instagram.com/liskafashion/?hl=en and below in the US



Thank you for your response papertiger! Added some more info above that I forgot to mention. The SA at Saks ordered the tortora in XS and S so I can try it on again in my size this weekend. At first glance, I gravitated more towards the tortora with its richness in color. The barguzin is dark, but feel it will look more timeless as I age. Still have a few more days to think about it and don't want to risk buyer's remorse. Thank you again for your feedback.


----------



## efleon

Happy New Year!
I read (most) of this thread as I’m seriously considering purchasing a sable.
I went over to my local furrier who I like and trust (he’s been there for 51 years) and looked at a lot of mink. I have a 15 year old mahogany mink that is super long and formal looking. I wore it a lot when we lived in NYC but now I never wear it.
So I looked at a lot of strollers and parkas. I really loved a hooded drawstring parka but then as I was ready to leave to “think about it” I asked if I could just “see” a sable.
He pulls out a whiskey colored simple stroller and as he passed it into my hands I could hear choirs of angels singing and shards of rainbow lights beaming down on it!
It was light, oh so soft and a totally different ballgame when I tried it on.
Love at first sight.
My question for you experts is, is this “whiskey” color less expensive or valuable? I personally have always gravitated toward that color when looking at minks and it looks best on me but I see a lot of the Barguzin in this thread.
And im calling it “whiskey” because I’m not sure how else to describe it but it’s definitely not dyed. Is this the Canadian sable?
Paging our resident expert @papertiger !


----------



## blacktigergoose

efleon said:


> Happy New Year!
> I read (most) of this thread as I’m seriously considering purchasing a sable.
> I went over to my local furrier who I like and trust (he’s been there for 51 years) and looked at a lot of mink. I have a 15 year old mahogany mink that is super long and formal looking. I wore it a lot when we lived in NYC but now I never wear it.



Just a sidenote, you could have your old mink remodelled into something more wearable - or even a nice blanket/pillows if the colour isn't your style anymore.


----------



## papertiger

efleon said:


> Happy New Year!
> I read (most) of this thread as I’m seriously considering purchasing a sable.
> I went over to my local furrier who I like and trust (he’s been there for 51 years) and looked at a lot of mink. I have a 15 year old mahogany mink that is super long and formal looking. I wore it a lot when we lived in NYC but now I never wear it.
> So I looked at a lot of strollers and parkas. I really loved a hooded drawstring parka but then as I was ready to leave to “think about it” I asked if I could just “see” a sable.
> He pulls out a whiskey colored simple stroller and as he passed it into my hands I could hear choirs of angels singing and shards of rainbow lights beaming down on it!
> It was light, oh so soft and a totally different ballgame when I tried it on.
> Love at first sight.
> My question for you experts is, is this “whiskey” color less expensive or valuable? I personally have always gravitated toward that color when looking at minks and it looks best on me but I see a lot of the Barguzin in this thread.
> And im calling it “whiskey” because I’m not sure how else to describe it but it’s definitely not dyed. Is this the Canadian sable?
> Paging our resident expert @papertiger !



It's what suits your colouring.

Barguzin sable are named after the sables that come from the _area_ and are not one colour. There are different colour Barguzin sables, it's just the colour most valued from that region have a lot of silver guard hairs and therefore iridescence as they move. It's very hard to capture the phenomena that silvery hairs give to a coat/jacket in a photo. A dark Barguzin with no silver hair would just be - dark. If people feel reassured by a regional name while thinking they've bagged a bargain, that's their choice, but a poor Champagne still doesn't taste good unless you're reading the label when you drink it.

I am fair-skinned but with high colouring. I choose a different mink colour to my sable. For mink, I chose wild-type (a natural 'cognac' but undyed and rare). Mink should be soft but sleek, a sable should be plush and shiny but if too dark and solid in colour, it can make someone look like bear. A dark Barguzin doesn't work the best for me, I prefer a strongly tonal Russian variety, which is usually be better for fair, warm blondes and redheads.

Barguzin are Russian sable, but not all Russian sables are Barguzin.  So dark does not mean better (or Barguzin) but Golden sable is completely different and usually comes from Canada (sometimes called Canadian sable). If the furrier showed you a Golden sable (marketing term for Canadian sable) although gorgeous, these are a different strain of sable altogether. Only Russian sable can just be called 'sable'. I'd have to see a pic to know what the furrier showed you, but you can to a Net search. Golden sable are less expensive than Russian overall, but there are also different grades, so a good quality Golden sable will be fabulous, plus you get that golden colour.


----------



## efleon

papertiger said:


> It's what suits your colouring.
> 
> Barguzin sable are named after the sables that come from the _area_ and are not one colour. There are different colour Barguzin sables, it's just the colour most valued from that region have a lot of silver guard hairs and therefore iridescence as they move. It's very hard to capture the phenomena that silvery hairs give to a coat/jacket in a photo. A dark Barguzin with no silver hair would just be - dark. If people feel reassured by a regional name while thinking they've bagged a bargain, that's their choice, but a poor Champagne still doesn't taste good unless you're reading the label when you drink it.
> 
> I am fair-skinned but with high colouring. I choose a different mink colour to my sable. For mink, I chose wild-type (a natural 'cognac' but undyed and rare). Mink should be soft but sleek, a sable should be plush and shiny but if too dark and solid in colour, it can make someone look like bear. A dark Barguzin doesn't work the best for me, I prefer a strongly tonal Russian variety, which is usually be better for fair, warm blondes and redheads.
> 
> Barguzin are Russian sable, but not all Russian sables are Barguzin.  So dark does not mean better (or Barguzin) but Golden sable is completely different and usually comes from Canada (sometimes called Canadian sable). If the furrier showed you a Golden sable (marketing term for Canadian sable) although gorgeous, these are a different strain of sable altogether. Only Russian sable can just be called 'sable'. I'd have to see a pic to know what the furrier showed you, but you can to a Net search. Golden sable are less expensive than Russian overall, but there are also different grades, so a good quality Golden sable will be fabulous, plus you get that golden colour.


Wow. Thank you for that.
I am going to visit him again this week and take some pics so we all have a better idea what I’m looking at.
I will also ask him the right questions now that I’m a little more educated.
I can’t thank you enough for such a great tutorial!
tPF is awesome!


----------



## efleon

blacktigergoose said:


> Just a sidenote, you could have your old mink remodelled into something more wearable - or even a nice blanket/pillows if the colour isn't your style anymore.


Great idea.
I will ask him about that too!


----------



## 880

karolinec1 said:


> It’s 21C where I am today, and it is NOVEMBER, so this question isn’t pressing.
> 
> I had my local furrier (shop local!) make a 3/4 sable coat for me. I’ve never had a “fluffy” fur before and now I’m feeling self-conscious.  Any words of advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900053


This is beautiful on you and not too bulky. Hope that you are getting some good use out of it this winter!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thanks @880 for liking my comments, I remember this thread! So I finally altered my long sable to a shorter one with an oversized hook, and I have to say I love it!! I gained a bit weight since I worn it last, and now it’s a bit tight, hope it’s not so noticeable. The real life color is def a lot darker because the lighting is so bad in the furrier store. But here it is. I also used some excess skin to make a headband.  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## karolinec1

Thanks, @880! I have worn it out a couple of times, and it’s so wonderfully warm!  I wear it with jeans, but the shawl collar still feels too formal for jeans. i’m thinking about having a shorter one made next year, but with a stand collar this time, so it’s more casual.


----------



## efleon

xiaoxiao said:


> Thanks @880 for liking my comments, I remember this thread! So I finally altered my long sable to a shorter one with an oversized hook, and I have to say I love it!! I gained a bit weight since I worn it last, and now it’s a bit tight, hope it’s not so noticeable. The real life color is def a lot darker because the lighting is so bad in the furrier store. But here it is. I also used some excess skin to make a headband.  thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Garciavilla

Hi Everyone! I absolutely love this thread and have learned so much from it! I came across an opportunity to buy (at a good discount!) from a furrier who creates fur coats and jackets for J Mendel and Basso. Would love your thoughts on: Can you tell if this is real Barguzin sable? Should I buy the short (reversible) jacket or the long coat? The jacket is exactly my size and the coat is 2-3 sizes bigger but can be altered down. Styled it with how I would wear both with a dress and jeans. Thoughts? Which one should I get?


----------



## efleon

Garciavilla said:


> Hi Everyone! I absolutely love this thread and have learned so much from it! I came across an opportunity to buy (at a good discount!) from a furrier who creates fur coats and jackets for J Mendel and Basso. Would love your thoughts on: Can you tell if this is real Barguzin sable? Should I buy the short (reversible) jacket or the long coat? The jacket is exactly my size and the coat is 2-3 sizes bigger but can be altered down. Styled it with how I would wear both with a dress and jeans. Thoughts? Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944588
> View attachment 4944589
> View attachment 4944590
> View attachment 4944592
> View attachment 4944594
> View attachment 4944595
> View attachment 4944596
> View attachment 4944597
> View attachment 4944598


I’m going to jump right in and vote for the longer stroller. 
It’s spectacular.
You look great in both and you may feel super comfortable in the shorter jacket which I totally get so if that’s what makes your heart sing then please go for it!
From a purely detached standpoint, the longer version is just IT. 
A head turner for sure.


----------



## snibor

Garciavilla said:


> Hi Everyone! I absolutely love this thread and have learned so much from it! I came across an opportunity to buy (at a good discount!) from a furrier who creates fur coats and jackets for J Mendel and Basso. Would love your thoughts on: Can you tell if this is real Barguzin sable? Should I buy the short (reversible) jacket or the long coat? The jacket is exactly my size and the coat is 2-3 sizes bigger but can be altered down. Styled it with how I would wear both with a dress and jeans. Thoughts? Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944588
> View attachment 4944589
> View attachment 4944590
> View attachment 4944592
> View attachment 4944594
> View attachment 4944595
> View attachment 4944596
> View attachment 4944597
> View attachment 4944598


I prefer the longer coat. It’s not too long (if it were ankle length I’d say maybe not).  It will be warm for winter.  The long coat is stunning and really stands out.  However, 2-3 sizes is a lot to alter. I know my furrier has told me not to purchase coats that were way to big on me as the alterations wouldn’t be right.  But if you are certain they can fit it to you, I say go for it.  Very beautiful.


----------



## efleon

I stopped flirting and simply brought her home.
Soooo excited and happy!


----------



## cdtracing

efleon said:


> I stopped flirting and simply brought her home.
> Soooo excited and happy!


So beautiful!!  She looks wonderful on you!


----------



## cdtracing

Garciavilla said:


> Hi Everyone! I absolutely love this thread and have learned so much from it! I came across an opportunity to buy (at a good discount!) from a furrier who creates fur coats and jackets for J Mendel and Basso. Would love your thoughts on: Can you tell if this is real Barguzin sable? Should I buy the short (reversible) jacket or the long coat? The jacket is exactly my size and the coat is 2-3 sizes bigger but can be altered down. Styled it with how I would wear both with a dress and jeans. Thoughts? Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944588
> View attachment 4944589
> View attachment 4944590
> View attachment 4944592
> View attachment 4944594
> View attachment 4944595
> View attachment 4944596
> View attachment 4944597
> View attachment 4944598


Love the longer coat. The diagonal styling of the pelts is gorgeous!


----------



## efleon

cdtracing said:


> So beautiful!!  She looks wonderful on you!


Thank you.
And sooo yummy warm it’s amazing.


----------



## xiaoxiao

def the longer coat, absolutely no doubt. It’s absolutely stunning on you (and you are a stunner!!!). Hope you end up with it. 




Garciavilla said:


> Hi Everyone! I absolutely love this thread and have learned so much from it! I came across an opportunity to buy (at a good discount!) from a furrier who creates fur coats and jackets for J Mendel and Basso. Would love your thoughts on: Can you tell if this is real Barguzin sable? Should I buy the short (reversible) jacket or the long coat? The jacket is exactly my size and the coat is 2-3 sizes bigger but can be altered down. Styled it with how I would wear both with a dress and jeans. Thoughts? Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944588
> View attachment 4944589
> View attachment 4944590
> View attachment 4944592
> View attachment 4944594
> View attachment 4944595
> View attachment 4944596
> View attachment 4944597
> View attachment 4944598


----------



## snibor

efleon said:


> I stopped flirting and simply brought her home.
> Soooo excited and happy!


Looks gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## efleon

snibor said:


> Looks gorgeous!  Congrats!


Thank you.
I’m actually liking winter for the first time ever!


----------



## papertiger

efleon said:


> I stopped flirting and simply brought her home.
> Soooo excited and happy!



Congratulations, I think it suits you perfectly!


----------



## efleon

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, I think it suits you perfectly!


Thank you @papertiger 
High praise indeed.
I just wish to share how lovely my local furrier, Giorgios Pappas, is.
After he insisted I take home the sable coat with only half paid, I was so grateful that I wrote him a thank you note and mailed it telling how appreciative I was that he trusted me and found me the perfect coat.
Today, when I dropped in to give him more money toward the balance, he was teary-eyed that I took the time to write a thank you.
I said it important to support the local good guys.
And I got teary as well!
So it’s just imbued with good vibes all around!
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

efleon said:


> Thank you @papertiger
> High praise indeed.
> I just wish to share how lovely my local furrier, Giorgios Pappas, is.
> After he insisted I take home the sable coat with only half paid, I was so grateful that I wrote him a thank you note and mailed it telling how appreciative I was that he trusted me and found me the perfect coat.
> Today, when I dropped in to give him more money toward the balance, he was teary-eyed that I took the time to write a thank you.
> I said it important to support the local good guys.
> And I got teary as well!
> So it’s just imbued with good vibes all around!
> Thank you for letting me share.



This brought tears to my eyes. 

The coat is beyond beautiful, so glad your experience was too. _True_ luxury!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Garciavilla said:


> Hi Everyone! I absolutely love this thread and have learned so much from it! I came across an opportunity to buy (at a good discount!) from a furrier who creates fur coats and jackets for J Mendel and Basso. Would love your thoughts on: Can you tell if this is real Barguzin sable? Should I buy the short (reversible) jacket or the long coat? The jacket is exactly my size and the coat is 2-3 sizes bigger but can be altered down. Styled it with how I would wear both with a dress and jeans. Thoughts? Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944588
> View attachment 4944589
> View attachment 4944590
> View attachment 4944592
> View attachment 4944594
> View attachment 4944595
> View attachment 4944596
> View attachment 4944597
> View attachment 4944598


Stunning for both jacket and coat.  I need your furrier !! Care to share ??


----------



## jyyanks

Garciavilla said:


> Hi Everyone! I absolutely love this thread and have learned so much from it! I came across an opportunity to buy (at a good discount!) from a furrier who creates fur coats and jackets for J Mendel and Basso. Would love your thoughts on: Can you tell if this is real Barguzin sable? Should I buy the short (reversible) jacket or the long coat? The jacket is exactly my size and the coat is 2-3 sizes bigger but can be altered down. Styled it with how I would wear both with a dress and jeans. Thoughts? Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944588
> View attachment 4944589
> View attachment 4944590
> View attachment 4944592
> View attachment 4944594
> View attachment 4944595
> View attachment 4944596
> View attachment 4944597
> View attachment 4944598


I like them both on you but I personally would choose the jacket for the following reasons:
1) exactly your size with no alterations needed. I had a shearling coat altered once and it cost me a fortune 
2) love the fact that it’s reversible. Gives you 2 different looks with one coat 
3) personal preference -I tend to only wear long coats during formal occasions or  for business. I’m also a more casual person so the shorter coat fits my lifestyle

That being said, it’s really what you prefer that matters. Does one coat make you smile more that the other? Does your lifestyle fit both coats? Is there a gap in your coat wardrobe that either coat can fill?  Honestly you can’t go wrong with either as they are both beautiful and you look fantastic in both. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Garciavilla

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stunning for both jacket and coat.  I need your furrier !! Care to share ??


Happy to, feel free to DM me


----------



## Garciavilla

efleon said:


> I’m going to jump right in and vote for the longer stroller.
> It’s spectacular.
> You look great in both and you may feel super comfortable in the shorter jacket which I totally get so if that’s what makes your heart sing then please go for it!
> From a purely detached standpoint, the longer version is just IT.
> A head turner for sure.





snibor said:


> I prefer the longer coat. It’s not too long (if it were ankle length I’d say maybe not).  It will be warm for winter.  The long coat is stunning and really stands out.  However, 2-3 sizes is a lot to alter. I know my furrier has told me not to purchase coats that were way to big on me as the alterations wouldn’t be right.  But if you are certain they can fit it to you, I say go for it.  Very beautiful.





cdtracing said:


> Love the longer coat. The diagonal styling of the pelts is gorgeous!





xiaoxiao said:


> def the longer coat, absolutely no doubt. It’s absolutely stunning on you (and you are a stunner!!!). Hope you end up with it.





chkpfbeliever said:


> Stunning for both jacket and coat.  I need your furrier !! Care to share ??





jyyanks said:


> I like them both on you but I personally would choose the jacket for the following reasons:
> 1) exactly your size with no alterations needed. I had a shearling coat altered once and it cost me a fortune
> 2) love the fact that it’s reversible. Gives you 2 different looks with one coat
> 3) personal preference -I tend to only wear long coats during formal occasions or  for business. I’m also a more casual person so the shorter coat fits my lifestyle
> 
> That being said, it’s really what you prefer that matters. Does one coat make you smile more that the other? Does your lifestyle fit both coats? Is there a gap in your coat wardrobe that either coat can fill?  Honestly you can’t go wrong with either as they are both beautiful and you look fantastic in both. Good luck with whatever you decide.



Thanks so much for taking the time to comment and give me your thoughts! There is a $30,000 difference between both jackets so I’m trying to decide if the longer one with alterations is worth that difference. It will be my first and only fur coat so I lots of factors to consider. I’m glad I found this forum to help me along with my decision!


----------



## ninama

I know it's almost June - but hovered in the 50s outside here - so I put it on straight out of the shipping box and went to the grocery store. My new-to-me vintage treat is a lustrous little dyed black sable jacket. Mid-century style updates nicely! With the natural sable colors hidden in the deep shade (some warmth shows though), it almost has a mink-y vibe, but there's no mistaking the lightweight luxuriousness of m_artes zibellina.❤️ 


_


----------



## ninama

efleon said:


> I stopped flirting and simply brought her home.
> Soooo excited and happy!



Sooooo beautiful. omG!


----------



## Rephined

ninama said:


> I know it's almost June - but hovered in the 50s outside here - so I put it on straight out of the shipping box and went to the grocery store. My new-to-me vintage treat is a lustrous little dyed black sable jacket. Mid-century style updates nicely! With the natural sable colors hidden in the deep shade (some warmth shows though), it almost has a mink-y vibe, but there's no mistaking the lightweight luxuriousness of m_artes zibellina.❤
> 
> View attachment 5094767
> _


Congratulations! She’s absolutely stunning!


----------



## blacktigergoose

ninama said:


> I know it's almost June - but hovered in the 50s outside here - so I put it on straight out of the shipping box and went to the grocery store. My new-to-me vintage treat is a lustrous little dyed black sable jacket. Mid-century style updates nicely! With the natural sable colors hidden in the deep shade (some warmth shows though), it almost has a mink-y vibe, but there's no mistaking the lightweight luxuriousness of m_artes zibellina.❤
> 
> View attachment 5094767
> _



So gorgeous - and I can't help but comment on the handbag, is it vintage too?


----------



## cdtracing

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ninama

blacktigergoose said:


> So gorgeous - and I can't help but comment on the handbag, is it vintage too?



Thank you! The bag is by Titti Dell'Acqua for Maxima and isn't really vintage. Dell'Acqua's been around since 1967, but I think Maxima was founded in the '90s. It's more of a travel bag - way too giant (17x14x9) to tote around, but will look _*amazing*_ if I ever get to take a glamorous train trip in the Orient Express!


----------



## ninama

ninama said:


> _Thank you! The bag is by Titti Dell'Acqua for Maxima and isn't really vintage. Dell'Acqua's been around since 1967, but I think Maxima was founded in the '90s._




I think I may have conflated a couple of Maximas by saying "for" Maxima. Not sure if TdA is affiliated with the Maxima company from the 90s.   https://www.tittidellacqua.com/en/about/

View attachment 5095518


----------



## ninama

Garciavilla said:


> Hi Everyone! I absolutely love this thread and have learned so much from it! I came across an opportunity to buy (at a good discount!) from a furrier who creates fur coats and jackets for J Mendel and Basso. Would love your thoughts on: Can you tell if this is real Barguzin sable? Should I buy the short (reversible) jacket or the long coat? The jacket is exactly my size and the coat is 2-3 sizes bigger but can be altered down. Styled it with how I would wear both with a dress and jeans. Thoughts? Which one should I get?



View attachment 4944588
View attachment 4944589
View attachment 4944590
View attachment 4944592
View attachment 4944594
View attachment 4944595
View attachment 4944596
View attachment 4944597
View attachment 4944598



Ooohhh, yum.  I'd get the long one. In the photos it doesn't look too large for you (to my eye) , but I definitely have a _"*mo' fur/mo' bettah*"_ mentality. It's very, very beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

ninama said:


> Thank you! The bag is by Titti Dell'Acqua for Maxima and isn't really vintage. Dell'Acqua's been around since 1967, but I think Maxima was founded in the '90s. It's more of a travel bag - way too giant (17x14x9) to tote around, but will look _*amazing*_ if I ever get to take a glamorous train trip in the Orient Express!
> 
> View attachment 5095518



Congratulations on you sable, and love this TdA for Maxima 

I also have a Titti Dell'Acqua, yours is huge and mine is a mini (that is wholly vintage).


----------



## ninama

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on you sable, and love this TdA for Maxima
> 
> I also have a Titti Dell'Acqua, yours is huge and mine is a mini (that is wholly vintage).



They do some neat stuff! I have 3 itsy bitty micro TdAs... like 4.5x2.5. Might hold a couple of credit cards, but not much more than that. Haven't used them, but couldn't resist. Also a medium size and some sandals.

(Adding a sable pic to keep on topic )




	

		
			
		

		
	
)


----------



## papertiger

ninama said:


> They do some neat stuff! I have 3 itsy bitty micro TdAs... like 4.5x2.5. Might hold a couple of credit cards, but not much more than that. Haven't used them, but couldn't resist. Also a medium size and some sandals.
> 
> (Adding a sable pic to keep on topic )
> 
> View attachment 5097872
> View attachment 5097909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Beautiful collection! 
That's a perfect, classic cut coat too. 

My mother gave me the tiny but perfectly formed Td'A, please let me know anything you can about the brand, I've never come across anyone else who owned one. PM me if you'd like.


----------



## caramelize126

This is such an educational thread! I was hoping I could get some advice- there is a small business in London that sells furs and they are selling sable coats starting at 4500 pounds. This sounded very low to me so I emailed and asked about where the sable was from. I got a response saying that the sable is imported from Russia but their factory is in China even though they import it from Russia. And that this is how they can keep the prices so low. They also said The certificates are in Chinese which is why they don't provide the certificates.

The whole thing sounds a bit strange but the reviews from this shop on other furs are good. I’m going to london next week to take a look and I’m wondering if there are certain things I should look for? Or additional questions to ask? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ninama

I'd ask why they can't provide a translated certificate of authenticity and fur origin. It'll be interesting to hear your impressions after visiting! I also look forward to replies here from experienced fur shoppers.


----------

